# Banditentum im Internet



## dvill (31 Mai 2009)

Erkrath: Kampf gegen Internet-Betrug | RP ONLINE


> Er schätzt, dass er seinen Kunden die Zahlung von rund 175 000 Euro ersparen konnte. Doch die Verluste der hereingelegten Internetnutzer, die sich nicht wehren und bezahlen, schätzt er deutlich höher ein. Sein Rat: Niemals persönliche Daten bei solchen Abfragen angeben.


Sehr "nett": Ein Beratungsbüro der Verbraucherzentralen verzeichnet Schäden von 175 000 Euro. In ganz Deutschland erbeuten diese Banden Millionenbeträge. Ganz normal. Am hellichten Tag.

Das Verbraucherschutzministerium ist wohl weiterhin nicht besetzt ...


----------



## Eniac (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Solange Vater Staat seinen Anteil an der Beute in Form von Steuern regelmässig bekommt, wird sich daran auch so schnell nichts ändern. 


Eniac


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Genau die Hoffnung halte ich für nicht sehr begründet. Wer ist mit so viel Mühe konspirativ vor der Öffentlichkeit tarnt und gemeinwohlschädigende Raffgier zur Schau trägt, soll ausgerechnet bei der Steuer anders handeln?

Die soziale Komponente wird sich auf private Stützungskäufe bei der notleidenden Firma Porsche beschränken.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der typisch deutsche Hang zum neoliberalen "Sich-selbst-überlassen des Marktes" ist ungebrochen. 
Im Gegensatz zu den angeblich so neoliberalen angelsächsischen Ländern, die zur Kontrolle des Marktes staatliche Behörden haben (in den USA: die FTC, in GB: das OFT), vertraut man hier darauf, dass nichtstaatliche Organisationen wie die Verbraucherzentralen oder die Wettbewerbszentrale "schon alles richten werden".
Deren Aufgabe soll es sein, über Wettbewerbsklagen die gröbsten Auswüchse zu bereinigen. Was aber immer weniger zu greifen scheint. Letzten Endes sind das nur zahnlose Tiger ohne Exekutiv-Vollmachten, die immer nur endlos lange klagen können, mit Streitwerten, die dann im Vergleich zu den erwirtschafteten Gewinnen lapidar sind.
Ein Sysiphus-Job.

Selbst da, wo es staatliche Aufsicht gibt, schafft die es nicht, Wirtschaftskriminalität wirksam zu bekämpfen. 
Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind bezüglich der Bekämpfung von Internetkriminalität häufig ohne nennenswerten Enthusiasmus.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat auch ihre Probleme, den Missbrauch von Mehrwertnummern wirksam einzudämmen. 
Unseriöse Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwälte werden kaum wirksam belangt. Wenn einem Inkassobüro die Zulassung entzogen wird, dann dauert das inklusive Widerspruchsverfahren ein bis eineinhalb Jahre. Während dieser gesamten Zeit darf der Halunke weiter sein Mengeninkasso treiben und hat schonmal Zeit, über einen Strohmann das nächste Büro aufzumachen.

Man wird den Eindruck nicht los, dass Wirtschaftskriminalität im Internet zu einem geduldeten Biotop gewohnheitsrechtlich legitimierter Kavaliersdelikte mutiert ist.


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Legendär ist die Ignoranz den Verbraucher"schutz"ministeriums bezüglich der Dialerei, um angeblich seriösen Anbietern die Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen zu ermöglichen. Solche Anbieter gab es nie. Das Ministerium konnte zu keiner Zeit ein Beispiel benennen.

Das lange Leiden der Dialerei konnte schließlich erst durch Gerichte und eine jahrelang nur halbherzige Regulierung beseitigt werden.

Ein aktuelles Beispiel sind die mit öffenlichem Mittel massiv beförderten Callcenter, die ihren Mitarbeitern maximal Hungerlöhne zahlen. Große Profite sammeln sich nur bei den Drahtziehern. Bürger haben nichts davon.

Es gibt keine nützlichen Dienstleistungen für die Callcenter. Jeder hat unter den Belästigungen durch Werbeanrufen und der angeschlossenen Bauernfängerei zu leiden.

Einschüchterungsfallen wären Geschichte, wenn es für Betroffene Aufklärung gäbe, Banken für die Geldwäscherei nicht einfach mitmachten und Täuschungen der Verbraucher nicht als "marktüblich" verharmlost würden.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Einschüchterungsfallen wären Geschichte, wenn es für Betroffene Aufklärung gäbe, Banken für die Geldwäscherei nicht einfach mitmachten und Täuschungen der Verbraucher nicht als "marktüblich" verharmlost würden.



Und wenn es ein Inkassorecht gäbe, wie in den USA ("Fair Debt Collection Practices Act").
Die Regelungen dort sind viel weitreichender und besser als im deutschen RDG, ohne aber den Forderungseinzug bei berechtigten Ansprüchen zu behindern.
Das geht alles, wenn man es will.
Man will aber nicht.


----------



## Eniac (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Genau die Hoffnung halte ich für nicht sehr begründet. Wer ist mit so viel Mühe konspirativ vor der Öffentlichkeit tarnt und gemeinwohlschädigende Raffgier zur Schau trägt, soll ausgerechnet bei der Steuer anders handeln?



Wenn es auch nur geringste Anzeichen von Steuerhinterziehung gäbe, hätte das Gewerbe längst die Steuerfahndung am Hals und wenigstens die Hälfte der Brüder säße im Knast. Schliesslich ist hier in D Steuerhinterziehung eines der schlimmsten Verbrechen überhaupt.
Offenbar findet also Steuerhinterziehung kaum statt und das Finanzamt erfreut sich der üppig sprudelnden Einnahmequellen.


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer ist mit so viel Mühe konspirativ vor der Öffentlichkeit tarnt und gemeinwohlschädigende Raffgier zur Schau trägt, soll ausgerechnet bei der Steuer anders handeln?


Das mit der Konspiration trage ich mit, siehe die Polyphem Media Ltd. oder die Content Services Ltd. oder die Banden aus dem Frankfurter Raum überhaupt. Nur, und das scheint bei den Markt"_an_"führern usus zu sein, werden Steuern auf die Einnahmen tatsächlich entrichtet. Nur die kleinen Trittbrettfahrer (z. B. der eine aus Rostock/Güstrow) glauben noch an den steuerentlastenden Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Dass Steuern gezahlt werden, ist schon deswegen wahrscheinlich, weil hier regelmäßig Konten in Deutschland im Spiel sind. Da würde andernfalls sofort die Steuerfahndung anbeißen.


----------



## rooster61 (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

_irrelevantes gelöscht _


----------



## krennz (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Seid Ihr Euch sicher, dass Steuern gezahlt werden?

Es wird zwar in schöner Regelmässigkeit was von 19% MwSt enthalten gelabert, aber ob die auch abgeführt werden bei Ltd, FZE und anderen Gesellschaftsformen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Vlt. wäre es hier aml angebracht nachzuhaken.

Al Capone ist auch über die Steuer gestolpert, warum soll das nicht beim Frankfurter Kreisel, den bösen Gebrüdern oder Andren auch so gehen?

Man müsste nur der Steuerfahndung bei den dafür zuständigen Finanzämtern die Namen und die Anschrift der deutschen Geschäftsinhaber der ausländischen Firmen sowie die dazugehörigen Firmen und Abzockseiten nennen. Denn die können ja auch erst dann tätig werden, wenn sie quasi eine ladungsfähige Anschrift haben.

Grüsse

Klaus

PS bei _[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_ war doch da auch so was??!!!


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



krennz schrieb:


> Seid Ihr Euch sicher, dass Steuern gezahlt werden


In den meisten Fällen wohl - JA! Die Abzockergilde ist doch i. d. R. nicht dumm und außerdem werden sie zumeist von Anwälten, Steuerberatern und Buchhaltern eingenordet.



krennz schrieb:


> ...den dafür zuständigen Finanzämtern...  Denn die können ja auch erst dann tätig werden, wenn sie quasi eine ladungsfähige Anschrift haben.


 Das System ist denkbar einfach, denn dem Finanzamt ist es völlig egal, wer für was Steuern entrichtet, so lange er es tut. Mein Favorit bei der Steuerfahndung ist z. B. das FA Konstanz. Die haben dort Zeit und außerdem darbrösln die beispielsweise die Schweizer Geschäftsanbindungen mit deutschen Kunden. _[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_ wurden da wahrscheinlich schon Kopfschmerzen bereitet.


----------



## krennz (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Soweit mir bekannt ist wird im Quartal eine MwStvorrauszahlung fällig. Die setzt sich aus den berechneten abzüglich den gezahlten Mwsteuern zusammen. Wenn nun aber massig Rechnungen, die ja erst die Mwsteuerpflicht begründen, nicht bezahlt werden, müssten die Zockies ja erst mal in Vorlage treten. Bis dann die nicht bezahlten Rechnungen abgeschrieben werden können ist es Bilanztime. Also idR Mitte des nächsten Jahres. Meint Ihr, dass dem Finanzamt da nicht auch mal auffällt, dass hier horrende Beträge aus der MwSt hin und her geschoben werden? Ausserdem werden neben der MwSt ja auch noch andere Steuern und Abgaben fällig, sodass den Zockies m.E. nur ca 50 bis 60% der Einnahmen, abzüglich ihrer eigenen Kosten, übrig bleiben. Ein magerer Ertrag.

In anderen Foren geht man davon aus, dass keine Steuern und Abgaben in Deutschland entrichtet werden, sondern die Zockies sich auf ihre ausländischen Firmensitze berufen, wo, z.b. in Dubai, so gut wie keine Steuern anfallen. Ein Briefkasten zahlt nun mal, auch wenn er müsste, keine Steuern. 

Übrigens, die SWürgs wurde von einem mir bekannten User angezeigt. Worauf es eine Razzia, auch wegen anderer Gründe, in Flensburg, Kiel und einigen anderen Orten gab. (Konzertierte Aktion von Steuer- und Strafbehörden)

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Statt - mit einigem Aufwand - individuell auf die Einwände zu reagieren, wurden ständig - in der Regel automatisiert und günstig per E-Mail - weitere Mahnungen versandt, in denen eine stetig zunehmende Drohkulisse aufgebaut wurde, um die Verbraucher zu verunsichern und möglichst zur Begleichung des angeblich zustehenden Rechnungsbetrags - zuzüglich Gebühr und Zinsen - zu bewegen. Die reichlich dreisten Drohungen reichten vom möglichen Eintrag in den Datenbestand einer bundesweit tätigen Auskunftei, über die Ankündigung der Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, bis hin zur Androhung eines Strafverfahrens wegen Betrugs oder - im Falle minderjähriger Opfer - sogar wegen der vermeintlichen Verletzung der elterlichen Aufsichtspflicht.


http://www.fh-giessen-friedberg.de/datenschutz/images/stories/21._tb_hessen_nb_2007.pdf


----------



## bernhard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

abgeordnetenwatch.de:


> Es kommt immer häufiger vor, dass Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern Rechnungen oder Mahnungen für Waren oder Leistungen bekommen, die sie nie bestellt oder in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> Von diesen Zahlungsaufforderungen darf man sich allerdings nicht verunsichern lassen. Es gilt: Wer sich sicher ist, dass er nichts bestellt und keinen Vertrag geschlossen hat, muss nichts bezahlen. Ein Vertrag kommt nur zustande, wenn Verkäufer und Käufer bzw. Unternehmer und Verbraucher jeweils übereinstimmende erklären, dass eine bestimmte Sache oder Leistung zu einem bestimmten Preis gekauft bzw. erbracht werden soll. Behauptet eine Firma, ein Vertrag sei zustande gekommen, muss sie das letztlich beweisen. Die einseitige Rechnungsstellung begründet keine Zahlungs- oder sonstige Pflicht.


Zu gut deutsch: Der Bürger muss sich retten, so gut er kann. Die Politik macht nix.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Ende 2008 ist nun das Gesetz zur Änderung des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb in Kraft getreten. Die Novelle gibt den Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern mehr Rechtssicherheit und *baut das hohe Verbraucherschutzniveau im Wettbewerbsrecht aus*.


Na, das sieht man ja auch gleich hier im Forum: Dank der neuen Gesetze unserer geliebten Bundesregierung tauchen hier seit 2009 keine Betroffenen mehr auf. Unsere geliebte Bundesregierung hat die Forenbetreiber hier fast arbeitslos gemacht. Dank der geliebten Bundesregierung können wir hier Däumchen drehen und uns freuen, wie gut Verbraucher geschützt werden.

Für wie dumm will man den Bürger verkaufen? Man testet in diesem Lande offenbar seit Jahren, wie weit man dabei gehen kann und da man keinen Boden findet, wird's jedes Jahr schlimmer...

_horsewhip, horsewhip_


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Vielleicht ändert sich ja dann mal was, wenn wir hier, anstatt Info-Arbeit zu leisten, einfach nur noch Links an die Pressestelle des Justizministeriums anbieten. "Mailst Du hier, da wird Dir geholfen."


----------



## krennz (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

vlt. versucht ihr mal:
https://ssl.bmj.de/enid/94fa89f467519e5b37b425230c5e7a5f,0/Ministerium/Kontakt_3l.html

da ist unten das Kontaktformular


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Organisatoren von Verbraucherschutzforen eigentlich dazu kommen, kostenlos Informationsportale wie die Grundsatzartikel hier oder das Wiki bei Antispam.de anzubieten. Es wäre eigentlich die Aufgabe der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Bundesjustizministeriums, solche Informationsartikel auf der Webseite des BMJ vorzuhalten.


----------



## krennz (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hi Antiscammer,

wir hier, die als "Helferlein" auftreten machen das ehrenamtlich und, so wie es aussieht, auch gut. Das spart dem BMJ und anderen Ministerien etliche Hunderttausend, wenn nicht sogar Millionen Euronen. 

Stell Dir mal vor, die müssten allen "Helferlein" aus den Foren pro geleistete Stunde 15 Euronen bezahlen zuzüglich Arbeitgeberanteil an Sozialversicherungen etc.

Ich wollte eigentlich noch mehr  sagen, lass es aber lieber, sonst wird der Beitrag gelöscht.

Grüsse

Klaus

PS: Ich habe mich schon mehrfach an meinen Landtags- und Bundestagsabgeordneten gewandt, ein kleines bischen was hat das wohl schon genützt. Zumindest ein bischen. WEnn das jedes "Helferlein" tun würde .......................................................!!!


----------



## dvill (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das war grundsätzlich überfällig: Jugendschutz 2.0

Wenn der leichtfertige Umgang mit persönlichen Daten gegenüber nicht vertrauenswürdigen Seiten eingedämmt werden könnte, würde gegen die Einschüchterungsfallen-Banditen zugleich eine gute Wirkung erzielt.

Die jetzt gestartete Aufklärungsbemühung war überfällig. Schade, dass das grassierende Banditentum nicht miterwähnt wird.


----------



## bleiente (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



krennz schrieb:


> Hi Antiscammer,
> 
> wir hier, die als "Helferlein" auftreten machen das ehrenamtlich und, so wie es aussieht, auch gut. Das spart dem BMJ und anderen Ministerien etliche Hunderttausend, wenn nicht sogar Millionen Euronen.
> 
> ...


 
Bist Du sicher, daß die "ehrenamtliche" Tätigkeit von den "Helferlein" bei allen Behörden geschätzt wird?
Sieh Dir doch mal den letzten Teil des Videos an (so ab 8:30)

YouTube - [Kommentar]Dreckloch Internet? JA!

Der Staat braucht doch dringend Steuergelder und wenn Du 1 und 1 zusammenzählst, wass kommt dann raus?


----------



## krennz (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hi bleiente,

habe mir den Beitrag angesehen.

:respekt:

möchte jetzt am liebsten :bang::bang:

doch das, was der Typ dem Katzenjens sagte, von wegen aufhören:

NEIN, JETZT ERST RECHT!!!!!

Es muss eine Welle von Mails und Anfragen an unsere Abgeordneten gehen. Ich werde jetzt jede mir zu erreichen mögliche Veranstaltung meiner Abgeordneten besuchen und unangenehme Fragen stellen. Einen treffe ich schon mal in meinem Stammlokal. Werde ihn mal ein bischen nerven und evtl. sogar vor meinen Compi schleppen um ihm dieses und andere Foren zu zeigen. Vlt. trete ich auch wieder in die CDU ein........... 

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Und wenn wir viele Tropfen loslassen geht es schneller.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

In früheren Zeiten mussten Banditen noch Hand anlegen und körperliche Gegenwehr ihrer Opfer aushalten. Banditen der Neuzeit arbeiten unter Mithilfe Dritter gefahrlos und lassen die Beute elegant aufs Konto überweisen.

Mithelfer der Download-Banden sind die Suchmaschinen. Konkurrenz durch Mitläufer, Nachahmer usw. belebt dort das Geschäft, weil die Klickpreise schön dynamisch nach der Nachfrage nachgeführt werden.

https://www.google.com/intl/de_de/adwords/select/pricing.html


> Danach teilen Sie uns mit, zu welcher Zahlungshöhe Sie pro Klick und pro Tag bereit sind. Sie können einen maximalen Cost-per-Click (CPC) von € 0,05 bis € 50,- auswählen und ein Tagesbudget festlegen, das bei € 0,05 anfängt und so hoch sein kann, wie Sie möchten.


Die Suchmaschine möchte natürlich, dass es möglichst hoch ist.

Wie kann nun

open office - Google-Suche

permanent mit hochpreisigen Anzeigen voll sein, wenn die Anzeigen die Besucher auf Einschüchterungsfallen leiten und damit den Nutzungsbestimmungen widersprechen?

Zur Krönung kommt hinzu, dass Anzeigen von der Suchmaschine "nach Prüfung" freigeschaltet werden:

Meine Anzeige wird nicht geschaltet - Kann die Ursache nicht erkennen - AdWords-Hilfe
Mehr Klarheit beim Anzeigenstatus im neuen AdWords-Interface | SEM-Stammtisch-Frankfurt

Wer schaltet also diese Anzeigen bei der Suchmaschine immer wieder frei? Ist der blind oder sind die Einnahmen fest verplant?

Mitverdiener sind nicht besser als die Täter.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Google AdWords ? Wikipedia


> Je höher der gebotene Preis und je höher der Qualitätsfaktor, desto besser die Position unter den Textanzeigen. Seit neuestem bewertet Adwords als weiteren Qualitätsfaktor die Qualität der Zielseite bezüglich der beworbenen Suchwörter.


Dieser Qualitätsbegriff reduziert sich offensichtlich auf ein Bewertungskriterium:

Die mit der Anzeige zu erzielenden Einnahmen in Euro, ohne Rücksicht auf den Klickbesucher.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Presseportal: Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung - Neue OZ: Kommentar zu Kriminalstatistik


> Bei Geschäften im Internet müssen die Bürger mehr denn je
> wachsam sein, um professionellen Datendieben keine Chance zu geben.


----------



## krennz (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Nicht nur im Internet.

Habe festgestellt, dass viele Daten, die die Lotto- und Gewinnspielabzocker benutzen z.B. bei SKL-Einnehmer Glöckle vor Jahren geklaut wurden (ging gross durch die Presse) Meine waren auch dabei. Konnte es feststellen, da ich inzwischen zwei mal umgezogen bin und die immer noch die alten Daten und das alte Konto hatten. (Hab mir am Telefon was gegrinst, als die Da(e)m(e)(lichkeit) anrief und meine Daten "abgleichen " wollte)

Vlt. ist es besser die Lose selber bei den Lottostellen zu kaufen, als Daueraufträge zu erteilen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## bernhard (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Evangelischer Pressedienst (epd) - Landesdienst Niedersachsen-Bremen


> Unredliche Geschäftspraktiken, fehlende oder lückenhafte gesetzliche Regelungen sowie mangelhafte Kontrolle, machten es den Verbrauchern schwer, sich auf dem Markt zu bewegen. Abo-Fallen im Internet, Telefonwerbung, Datenklau und Datensicherung sowie untergeschobene Vertragsangebote seien Dauerthemen gewesen.


----------



## krennz (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die BMJ-Ministerin Zypries bzw. deren Pressestelle machte ien grosses aufheben von einer Gesetzesinitiative zum besseren Schutz vor Telefon- und Internetabzocke. Habe mir die Mühe gemacht und den Entwurf des BMJ und des Bundesrates zum gleichen Thema herunterzuladen und wortwörtlich zu vergleichen.

Ich muss sagen, der Bundesratsentwurf hatte Hand und Fuss. Das was dann beim BMJ rauskam war nur noch Gelee. Ein härteres Gesetz hätte ja bei den Callcentern Jobs kosten können.

Gestern dann im Fernsehen der absolute Wahnsinn.

Da hat ein Sender (da ich rumzappte weiss ich nicht mehr welcher, kann MDR oder NDR gewesen sein) recherchiert, das Callcenter Dumpinglöhne zahlen, die Länder über Arbeitsförderungsmassnahmen und Firmengründungszuschüsse abzocken und wenn ihnen dann mal was nicht passt, den Laden dichtmachen und mit gleicher Masche im nächsten Bundesland von vorne loslegen.

Und das alles von Deinem, meinem bzw. unserem Steuergeld. 

Da werden im Endeffekt Millionen abgezockt und keiner tut was dagegen.

Ich komm mir vor wie in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland.

Und wenn dann wirklich mal ein Staatsanwalt recherchiert und mit dem Zaunpfahl winkt, wird der Laden dichtgemacht, die Leute rausgeschmissen und im Ausland nur Stunden später wiedereröffnet.

Armes Deutschland, wo sind die Firmengründer mit Verantwortung für Firma, Belegschaft und Gemeinwesen geblieben? Es zählt doch nur noch Kohle scheffeln, je schneller desto besser und dann alles verbrennen.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

vzbv | Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband - Die Stimme der Verbraucher| vzbv - Aktuell | 16. Juni - Internet Chat mit Ministerin Aigner


> 16. Juni - Von 13 bis 14 Uhr beantwortet Bundesverbraucherschutzministerin Ilse Aigner in einem Live Chat Fragen rund um das Thema „Sicher Surfen – Deine Daten im Netz“. Der Chat richtet sich sowohl an junge Nutzer des Internets, aber auch an Eltern, Erzieher, Fachleute und andere Interessierte.
> 
> Ab sofort können im Internet Fragen zum Thema an Ministerin Aigner gestellt werden.


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wieder einmal eine Watsche für das organisierte Banditentum vor einem Landgericht:

Falsches Geburtsdatum: Gericht verbietet Drohung mit Betrugsanzeige: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Das Urteil ist im Zusammenhang mit vielen weiteren Urteilen zu sehen, die ganz klar machen, dass die von den Banditen eingeforderten Zahlungen nicht auf einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss basieren.

Insoweit ist der weitläufig verwendete Begriff "Kostenfallen" irreführend und letztlich falsch.

Wer von diesen Banditen mit Mahndroh-Schreiben belästigt wird, sitzt nicht in einer Kostenfalle. Es sind noch keine Kosten angefallen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, weil es an einem wirksamen, für die Forderungssteller beweisbaren Vertrag mangelt.

Betroffene werden aber real massiv eingeschüchtert, wenn auch mit rechtlich schwachsinnigen Begründungen. Man muss nur der Einschüchterung nicht erliegen und den Mahndrohmüll still entsorgen.

Der Begriff "Einschüchterungsfalle" trifft den realen Kern, der Begriff Kostenfalle lässt Betroffene voreilig von einer irrigen Realität ausgehen, die Kosten seien real angefallen und man streite nur noch über den Zahlzeitpunkt.

Ich plädiere also eindringlich dafür, die Geschäftspraktiken des organiserten Banditentums richtiger Weise als das Betreiben von Einschüchterungsfallen zu bezeichnen.


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das passt auch hier: law blog Archiv  Inkasso-Krieger


> Ich bin seit heute endgültig dafür, die endlosen Briefschleifen mancher Inkassobüros auf die Liste verbotener Foltermethoden zu setzen.


----------



## bernhard (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Bundeskriminalamt warnt vor Inkasso-Stalking


> Das Bundeskriminalamt warnt vor einer neuen Welle von E-Mails mit betrügerischem Inhalt. Beim sogenannten Inkasso-Stalking erhält man per Mail eine Zahlungsaufforderung von einem angeblichen Anwalt oder von einem vermeintlichen Inkassobüro. In Wahrheit stammen die Mails von Betrügern, die den oft ahnungslosen Adressaten Geld entlocken wollen.





> Man versucht Druck auf den Adressaten auszuüben - und oft gelingt das auch, sagt U.. Denn manche Internetsurfer haben ein schlechtes Gewissen,weil sie etwa auf Porno-Seiten gesurft haben, und zahlen lieber ein, weil sie Angst haben, dass ihr Surfverhalten sonst bekannt wird. Andere bezahlen, weil sie vermuten,dass ihre Kinder möglicherweise etwas angeklickt haben, was sie nicht anklicken hätten sollen.
> 
> Im Bundeskriminalamt rät man, auf solche Mails nicht zu reagieren und im Zweifelsfall den Internet-Ombudsmann zu kontaktieren.


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Heute keine bezahlte Google-Werbung für "Open Office"?

Wo sind die Banditen?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Machen schon seit einigen Tagen Pause ( auch für andere Freeware, die auf deren Seite gelistet ist )


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Pause? ...und rum!

Während die Rüsselsheimer Büttel Antivir von Avira nicht mehr im Angebot haben, schlägt der andere befreundete Hessenklan wieder zu. War man neulich noch in der Rodgauer Burg (hoffe die unsanft geöffneten Türen sind wieder heil), bedient man sich nun neuer Adressen. Während ein abenteuerliches Impressum auf der Startseite layoutet wurde: 





> ANTIVIRUS-HERUNTERLADEN24.COM
> Nordstrasse 92
> CH-8037 Zürich


 hat man sich´s auf der Folgeseite anders überlegt:





> Premium Content GmbH
> Carl-Zeiss-Straße 43
> 63322 Rödermark


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Trickbetrug im Internet ? muss man das bezahlen? | Recht - familienleben.ch


> Wir kennen bis jetzt in der Schweiz keinen einzigen Fall, indem die Internetseiten-Betreiber die geforderten Beträge auf dem Betreibungsweg oder auf dem Zivilklageweg durchzusetzen probierten.


Das trifft auf alle Einschüchterungsfallen zu, auch in Deutschland und Österreich.


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Zwar finden sich auf der Startseite grosse Hinweise auf die Gebühren, doch wer beispielsweise über Google direkt auf eine Unterseite kommt, weil er gezielt nach einer Freeware gesucht hat, dem präsentieren sich die Kosteninformationen deutlich kleiner.


20 Minuten Online - Gratis-Software soll 128 Franken kosten - Webpage


----------



## dvill (3 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verbraucher: Verbraucherschützer: Gesetz gegen Online-Abofallen | ZEIT ONLINE


> «Das ist ein gigantisches Problem», sagte Billen. Über die Jahre habe sich im Internet eine kriminelle Industrie entwickelt. Neben schärferen Sanktionen gegen die Hintermänner fordert der vzbv auch Repressalien gegen Juristen, die sich für die unseriösen Betreiber engagieren. «Anwälte, die im Auftrag der Betreiber Mahnschreiben wie Postwurfsendungen verschicken, muss die Zulassung entzogen werden können», sagte Billen. Auch stünden Banken in der Pflicht, einschlägig bekannten Anbietern ein Konto zu verweigern.


Heute wurde bekannt, dass allein eine der organisierten, konspirativ tätigen Banden wöchentlich bis zu 170.000 Rechnungen über rund 100 Euro raushaut und zur Abwicklung bis zu 80 Komplizen beschäftigt werden.

Wahrhaft industrielle Ausmaße.


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verbraucherschützer fordern Gesetze gegen Abo-Fallen | MDR.DE


> Problematisch in der Verfolgung der Anbieter sei, dass diese ihren Firmensitz oft im Ausland haben und somit nicht strafrechtlich belangt werden können. Als Vorbild in der Bekämpfung der Internet-Abzocke nannte Billen Frankreich. Dort bestünden eindeutigere Gesetze, seitdem sind Kostenfallen für Internetnutzer dort kein Thema mehr.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Rechtsanwalt Karsten Gulden LL.M. (Medienrecht), Kanzlei GGR Gulden & Röttger Rechtsanwälte, 55126 Mainz


> Eine Neuformulierung könnte folgendermaßen aussehen:
> 
> _"Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben."_
> 
> Dies stärkt die Position der Verbraucher, dürfte einige Unternehmer ärgern und viele Abmahner auf den Plan rufen.


Wo sind die Abmahner, wenn man sie brauchen kann? Oder verdienen die alle schon auf der falschen Seite?

Bei den Einschüchterungsfallen-Banditen stimmt heute nicht eine Widerrufsbelehrung, soweit ich das feststellen konnte. Die Zeit drängt.


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Im Vergleich zum heutigen Drohinkassotreiben war die Dialerei vor einigen Jahren Kinderkram.

Eine Bande der Jetztzeit schreibt nach eigener Bekundung in einer "guten" Woche 170.000 Rechnungen über 96 Euro. Bei einer Erfolgsquote der Zahlungserpressung bringt das 1,6 Mio. Euro ein.

Auf Jahr gerechnet kommen über 80 Mio. Euro zusammen. Ein paar andere Banden schneiden nicht viel schlechter ab. Insgesamt also einige 100 Mio. Euro.

Die Bilanzen der Dialerei-Zahlungsdienstleister zusammen reichen da nicht ran, trotz Crosskirk und Co..


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Dazu kommen noch die Profite aus der Gewinnspiel-Telefonklingel-Werbung.
Das sind Profite, wie es sie ansonsten nur im Rauschgifthandel gibt.

Geldwäsche über Firmen, die früher im Dialerbereich tätig waren.
Überweisungen auf Schweizer Tarnfirmen, internationale dubiose Verflechtungen.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die mafiöse Erpressung von Bürgern, die man zuvor in raffinierte Einschüchterungsfallen gelockt hat, müsste eigentlich einen kleinen Dämpfer erhalten haben:

Neues Widerrufsrecht bei Dienstleistungen tritt in Kraft- Lübeck News


> *Wann erlischt jetzt das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig?*
> [...]
> Es reicht jetzt also nicht mehr wie bislang aus, dass der Verbraucher etwa durch ein Häkchen zustimmt, dass mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen wird. Jetzt ist es erforderlich, dass der Verbraucher auch selbst seine Zahlungsverpflichtung erfüllt hat.


Damit wird ein zentrales Problem beseitigt. Der Verbraucher behält sein Widerrufsrecht, solange man ihn nicht erfolgreich zur überflüssigen Zahlung pressen konnte.

Ich bin gespannt, wie die mafiösen Banden weiter agieren werden.


----------



## sascha (12 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				Allgäuer Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens beginnt es mit dem Herunterladen eines eigentlich kostenlosen Computerprogramms: «Die Internetanbieter behaupten dann, dass ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden ist und versuchen den Verbraucher mit Drohbriefen mürbe zu machen», erläutert Winkler. Und wie geht man am besten mit solchen dubiosen Firmen und ihren Zahlungsforderungen um? *Winkler rät, auf keinen Fall zu bezahlen.*



Bei Online-Abzocke auf keinen Fall zahlen | all-in.de - das Allgäu online!


----------



## bernhard (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verbraucherzentrale: Bei Internet-Abzocke »auf keinen Fall zahlen« - Stadt - Gießener Allgemeine


> Nach diesem Muster arbeiten auch andere Anbieter, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis: »Wer die unverschämten Rechnungen nicht begleicht, wird mit Drohungen, Mahnungen und Inkassobriefen eingeschüchtert. Viele Nutzer zahlen aus schierer Angst«, heißt es beim Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen. Dabei lautet ihr wichtigster Tipp: »Auf keinen Fall zahlen!«.


Zu gut deutsch: Die Anbieter versuchen nicht, einen bestehenden Anspruch auf dem ordentlichen Rechtsweg geltend zu machen.

Es geht ausschließlich um Einschüchterung rechtsunsicherer Bürger und die Erzeugung blanker Angst, kurz: mafiöse Erpressungsmethoden in Bandenorganisation.

So etwas nennt man außerhalb des behördenfremden Internets organisierte Kriminalität.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/253.html


> § 253
> Erpressung
> 
> (1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt und dadurch dem Vermögen des Genötigten oder eines anderen Nachteil zufügt, um sich oder einen Dritten zu Unrecht zu bereichern, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das sagt ein Insider:

law blog Archiv  Erpressung, bitte


----------



## dvill (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

W&B Anwälte  Gesetz regelt Widerrufsrecht neu


> Neugeregelt wurde ferner ob und unter welchen Voraussetzungen der Verbraucher Wertersatz für die bis zum Widerruf genutzte Dienstleistung leisten muss. Gemäß § 312 d Absatz 6 BGB gilt nunmehr, dass Verbraucher für die bis dahin erbrachten Dienstleistungen nur Wertersatz leisten müssen, wenn Sie vor Vertragsabschluss darauf hingewiesen worden sind und dennoch einer Ausführung der Dienstleistung ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben.


Die Umsetzung der Neuregelung lässt im Gewerbe echt zu wünschen übrig.

Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Banditen sich andere Goldgruben suchen müssen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Gegen einige Banditen beginnt die Verhandlung vor dem Landgericht Göttingen 



> Die Göttinger Staatsanwaltschaft wirft den 25 und 26 Jahre alten Nachwuchsjuristen, die in Stadt und Landkreis Göttingen sowie in Hamburg wohnen, gemeinschaftlichen gewerbsmäßigen Betrug vor.





> Insgesamt sind 986 vollendete und 196 versuchte Taten angeklagt, dabei sollen die Studenten über 130 000 Euro ergaunert haben.





> Unter einer Domain namens "fabrik-einkauf.com" sollten sie angeblich Zugriff auf eine angeblich geheime Liste mit Adressen von Veranstaltern besonders günstiger Fabrikeinkäufe bekommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Na endlich - wurde ja auch mal langsam Zeit.

Aber sollten das wirklich nur 130K Ocken gewesen sein?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aber sollten das wirklich nur 130K Ocken gewesen sein?


Who knows, was da noch auf Schweizer Konten schlummert.....

Ansonsten wären ja das Peanuts im Vergleich zu der erpressten Kohle der Schla-wien-er des Wien-Kalletal-Herford-Vlotho-Timisoara-Dubai-Konzerns....


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das, was momentan die Schweizer-Wiener Gewinnbimmel-Mafia einsackt, ist ebenfalls erheblich.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Gegen einige Banditen beginnt die Verhandlung vor dem Landgericht Göttingen fabrik-einkauf.com


Aber das kennen wir hier doch schon: fabrik-einkauf 

Meine Frage: seit wann ist CR angehender Jurist, der ist doch allenfalls angehender [ edit] mit Hang zur Vollendung, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Meine Frage: seit wann ist CR angehender Jurist, der ist doch allenfalls angehender [ edit] mit Hang zur Vollendung, oder?


Er darf/durfte vielleicht bei T.S. und O.O.S. die Koffer tragen und den Leih-Benz vorfahren...


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> O.O.S.


Hat man diesem Pfiffikus eigentlich die vermeintliche Waffe (die gabs mal per Pic im web) genommen?

Womöglich steht der mir mal gegenüber und ich als alter Jäger habe meine auch dabei - Touché!:scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (15 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Nach den bekannten Zahlen darf man davon ausgehen, dass die organisierte Kriminalität auf Basis von Einschüchterungsfallen jährlich Rechnungen über 2,5 Milliarden Euro schreibt und mit Angsterzeugung durch nötigende Schreiben eine Zahlungsquote in Höhe von 0,25 Milliarden Euro tatsächlich erpresst.

In der Realität gibt es nicht einen Fall, dass die erpresserischen Drohungen in der Wirklichkeit eingetreten wären oder auch nur ein einziger "Kunde" wirklich zahlen musste.

Angesichts dieser Realität hinkt die Beratung durch Verbraucherzentralen katastrophal hinterher.

Die Pflichtübung, sich durch Widerspruchsschreiben mit weiteren persönliche Daten noch mehr in die Hände von Erpressern zu begeben, ist völlig unangepasst.

Erpresserschreiben, die keinen klar erkennbaren Absender sowie keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund mitbringen, sind keine Rechnungen. Mailmüll gehört zum Grundrauschen im Internet und kann immer gefahrlos gelöscht werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Angesichts dieser Realität hinkt die Beratung durch Verbraucherzentralen katastrophal hinterher.


Leider leiden auch noch viele Foren/Blogs und vor allem auch die Medien unter diesem Realitätsverlust. 

Als Begründung für den Schreibselwahn wird die selbst in negativen Zehnerpotenzen 
kaum einzuschätzende  Möglichkeit angeführt, dass sich Nutzlosbranchenvertreter ausgerechnet 
auf Grund des Ignorierens des Mahnmülls  zu Schauprozessen hinreißen ließen. 

Warum diese  dann  ausgerechnet von den Nutzlosen gewonnen werden sollten, kann die gesamte
 Schreibselzunft angefangen von Anwälten über Verbraucherzentralen bis hin zu den Medien,  die den Käse nachbeten, erklären.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die "Abwehrschreiben" müssen ohnehin dringend an die neue Gesetzeslage angepasst werden. Nach dem neuen Widerrufsrecht kann der Verbraucher widerrufen, bis er gezahlt hat, also immer noch dann, wenn die Zahlungserpressung versucht wird.

Bei der gewohnt schlechten Information im Vorfeld muss er auch keinen Ersatz für die bereits genutzte anteilige Dienstleistung erstatten.

Das neue Gesetz wirkt wie der Kehraustag für die Dialerei:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...er/36003-vormerken-kehraus-tag-17-6-05-a.html


----------



## dvill (18 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Betrug: Jurastudenten sollen Luxusautos mit Web-Abzocke finanziert haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Das Prinzip, dessen sich die drei Jurastudenten bedient haben sollen, ist beileibe kein neues: Man lockt Internetnutzer mit einem vermeintlich nützlichen Service auf eine Web-Seite, lässt die Arglosen dort Angaben zur Person eintragen, ein paarmal klicken - und erklärt ihnen irgendwo im Kleingedruckten, dass sie bei der Registrierung ein Abo abschließen oder einen Zugang zu Informationen kaufen.


Schade, dass nur in Göttingen die Rechtslage irgendwie anders ist ...


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

So grundlegend anders ist die da nicht. Es gab in diesem Fall allerdings Umstände, die den Betrugsvorsatz beweisbar gemacht haben - was bei der "klassischen Nutzlosfalle" sonst weitgehend nicht möglich ist.
Wenn der Abzocker z.B. personifizierte Links mit Session-Code in einer Spam-Mail mitschickt, und wenn man beim Klick auf den Link dann sofort "angemeldet mit Namen" mitten in der sogenannten Dienstleistung landet, ohne vorher einen Preishinweis gesehen zu haben - dann kann auch ein deutscher Staatsanwalt daran nicht vorbei interpretieren.


----------



## dvill (18 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ich vermute, jeder, der in eine Einschüchterungsfalle tappt, wird den Preishinweis nicht gesehen haben. Sonst würde er nicht reinfallen.

Das war bei der Dialerei auch so. Es wurde immer behauptet, es würden Kunden wissend Dialer nutzen. Das dritte Bestätigungsfenster trennte dann Dichtung von Wahrheit.

Die Rosstäuschertricks sind allgemein verbreitet. Ein hübsche Startseite mit großem Preishinweis vertuscht die Wirklichkeit, aber die "Kunden" werden durch Hintereingänge reingeschleust. Was man da zu sehen bekommt, weiß niemand genau.

In der Wirkung arbeiteten die verurteilten Banditen nicht anders als die von der Justiz Verwöhnten.

Eine Zahl in Dunkelgrau auf Hellgrau außerhalb des Sichtfensters und ohne Bezug zu den Eingabefeldern wird nicht gesehen und soll absichtlich nicht gesehen werden. Die "Kunden" werden zur Dateneingabe verleitet ohne die Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit. Der Vertrag wird unbewusst untergeschoben.

Markante Unterschiede im Beuteverhalten sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> {Zahl/Preishinweis}...soll absichtlich nicht gesehen werden.



Das ist genau des Pudels Kern.
Jedermann weiß, dass pure Absicht dahintersteckt.
Aber die Strafrechtler können diese Absicht nicht beweisen. Die "Vermutung" reicht nicht für den Nachweis des Vorsatzes.


----------



## dvill (19 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Dann sind die Gesetze in diesem Bereich lebensfremd.

Die unscheinbare Formatierung von Minipreisinformationen in abgelegenen Regionen des Bildschirms erfolgt niemals ohne Absicht. Soviel "hilfreicher Zufall" ist statistisch nicht erklärbar.

Man hat auch nicht zufällig einen Mahndrohkasper mit Anwaltsdiplom an der Hand, der niemals über die Begründetheit der Forderung streiten, sondern nur mit erpresserischen und nötigenden Hammerdrohungen reine Angst erzeugen will.

Wenn ich bei Rot über die Ampel fahre, gilt das Faktische. Es spielt keine Rolle, dass mir niemand Absicht nachweisen kann.

Ein Taschendieb kann immer glauben, die Leute wollen ihm die Geldbörse freiwillig schenken und er dürfte sich gleich selbst mit stillem Einverständnis seiner edlen Spender bedienen. Eine andere Absicht ist auch nicht beweisbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Dann sind die Gesetze in diesem Bereich lebensfremd.



Zum Teil vielleicht, eher ist aber deren Auslegung lebensfremd.



> Wenn ich bei Rot über die Ampel fahre, gilt das Faktische. Es spielt keine Rolle, dass mir niemand Absicht nachweisen kann.



Wenn Du bei Rot über die Ampel gehst, ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und keine Straftat. Für die OWI ist es völlig unerheblich, ob Du sie fahrlässig oder in voller Absicht begehst. Spielt auch für die Bemessung des Ordnungsgelds keine Rolle - solange Du niemanden dabei gefährdest (dann kommst Du aber in den Bereich des Strafrechts).



> Die unscheinbare Formatierung von Minipreisinformationen in abgelegenen Regionen des Bildschirms erfolgt niemals ohne Absicht. Soviel "hilfreicher Zufall" ist statistisch nicht erklärbar.



Wenn zu einem Straftatbestand der Vorsatz gehört, dann muss dieser Vorsatz beweisbar und "zwingend" festgestellt sein - das heißt, es darf keine andere Deutung zulässig sein.
Zum "Betrug" gehört zwingend der Vorsatz. Obwohl wir alle wissen, dass ein Verstecken der Preisinformation (unten am Bildschirmrand, 8pt-Font, hellblau auf marineblau) nach aller Erfahrung nicht ohne Absicht passiert sein kann, tun sich die Strafrechtler schwer, hieraus den Vorsatz herzuleiten, ohne andere Erklärungsmöglichkeiten zuzulassen.
Es gibt im Strafrecht nicht den "Beweis des ersten Anscheins", so wie im Zivilrecht.
Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob hier nicht "überspannte Anforderungen an die für die Verurteilung erforderliche Gewissheit gestellt werden".
hrr-strafrecht.de - BGH 1 StR 478/04 - 11. Januar 2005 (LG Bayreuth) [ = HRRS 2005 Nr. 265 = NJW 2005, 1727; NStZ-RR 2005, 147 ]


> Es ist weder im Hinblick auf den Zweifelssatz noch sonst geboten, zu Gunsten des Angeklagten Tatvarianten zu unterstellen, für deren Vorliegen keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte erbracht sind.



Wenn eine bestimmte Erklärungsvariante "lebensfremd" ist, dann ist es nicht geboten, dass diese Variante unter dem Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" zu Gunsten des Angeklagten unterstellt wird.

Mit Fug und Recht Ein Taxifahrer bemerkte in der Nacht eine Person am Straßenrand, di... Kanzlei Blechschmidt & Kümmerle - Ihr gutes Recht im Internet


> Der Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" ist keine Beweis-, sondern eine Entscheidungsregel, die das Gericht erst dann zu befolgen hat, wenn es nach abgeschlossener Beweiswürdigung nicht die volle Überzeugung von der Täterschaft des Angeklagten zu gewinnen vermag. Auf einzelne Elemente der Beweiswürdigung ist er grundsätzlich nicht anzuwenden.



Es handelt sich also um Fragen der Beweiswürdigung. 

"Lebensfremd" ist es, anzunehmen, dass eine Preisangabe im Fließtext, in 8pt-Schrift, hellblau auf marineblauem Untergrund, nur nach Scrollen sichtbar, ohne eine bewusste Täuschungsabsicht in dieser Form gestaltet worden sein könnte.

Unter dieser lebensfremden Annahme drücken sich die Staatsanwälte jedoch um die aufwändigen Ermittlungsverfahren herum.



> Man hat auch nicht zufällig einen Mahndrohkasper mit Anwaltsdiplom an der Hand, der niemals über die Begründetheit der Forderung streiten, sondern nur mit erpresserischen und nötigenden Hammerdrohungen reine Angst erzeugen will.



Es ist richtig, dass in den Fällen unseriöser Inkasso-Beitreibungen der jetzt schon mögliche Rahmen des Strafrechts nicht ausgeschöpft wird.
Es ist mindestens eine Nötigung, eher eine gewerbsmäßige Erpessung (weil es hier um die Erlangung eines Vermögensvorteils geht), wenn eine Person, die rechtlich geschult ist und sich über die Bedeutung der gewählten Formulierungen im klaren sein muss, gegenüber rechtsunkundigen Personen Drohungen mit völlig unverhältnismäßigen Maßnahmen äußert. Dabei ist es unerheblich, dass die Drohungen beim jeweiligen Verfahrensstand gar nicht wahrzumachen sind. Rechtsunkundige Personen können dies nicht beurteilen und lassen sich dadurch z.T. zu Zahlungen eigentlich unhaltbarer Forderungen nötigen.
Die Rücksichten, die von den Staatsanwälten gegenüber diesen Inkassobüros und Anwälten genommen werden, sind nicht nur mir absolut unverständlich, und diese "kreativen Freiheiten" gibt es europaweit wohl auch nur in Deutschland in dieser Form.


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

heise online - 25.08.09 - Abofallen-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen


> Während der Verhandlung habe G. nicht bestritten, dass sie in vergleichbaren Fällen nach der Androhung von negativen Feststellungsklagen mehrfach Rechnungen storniert habe. Dies zeige, "dass die Beklagte selbst davon ausging, dass die von ihr geltend gemachten Forderungen nicht existieren."
> 
> Weil G. dennoch immer weiter derartige Rechnungen verschickt, geht das Gericht von der Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug aus.


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Zivilgerichte urteilen  weit praxisnäher als Strafverfolger und Strafgerichte.


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Bei Zivilgerichten kann der Anwalt auf der Verbraucherseite Sachverstand einbringen.

Die Behörden hinken hinter dem Stand der Technik hoffnungslos hinterher. Wahrscheinlich reicht die Standardleistung der Rosstäuscher mit den zwei Webseiten aus, den Elan der Behörden einzuschläfern:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

derStandard.at


> "Die Seite ist ersichtlich darauf angelegt, Internetbenutzer zu täuschen über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots", so die zuständige Richterin in der Entscheidungsbegründung des aktuellen Urteils. Außerdem habe die beklagte Inkasso-Anwältin im Verfahren nicht bestritten, dass sie in ähnlichen Fällen nach Androhung von Feststellungsklagen Rechnungen storniert habe. "Dies zeigt, dass die Beklagte selbst davon ausging, dass die von ihr geltend gemachten Forderungen nicht existieren", heißt es in der Entscheidungsbegründung.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Warum so jemand noch als Anwältin praktizieren darf, das wissen wohl auch nur die zuständigen Leute bei der RAK.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Warum so jemand noch als Anwältin praktizieren darf, das wissen wohl auch nur die zuständigen Leute bei der RAK.


Auf der unten offenen Unseriositätsskala  hält sie noch lange nicht den Rekord.

Selbst  weit darunter angesiedelte  dürfen weiterpraktizieren ( auch aus München ... )


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Richter spricht im konkreten Fall von Beihilfe zu versuchtem Betrug.

Nach den Zahlen der Verbraucherzentralen fallen aber 10% der Zahlungserpressten auf die anwaltliche Drohkulisse herein und bezahlen eine nicht rechtmäßig bestehende Forderung.

Was würde der Richter hierzu sagen?


----------



## dvill (25 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Franchising Syndikat zieht immer fix den Schwanz ein, wenn es mit einem ernstzunehmenden Gegner zu tun hat.

Nachdem nun gute Vorlagen da sind, wie man es machen muss, darf man auf weitere gute Nachrichten hoffen.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wenn das Beitreiben dieser nicht bestehenden Forderungen durch Organe der Rechtspflege, die nicht zur Zierde des Berufsstandes zu zählen sind, als Beihilfe zu versuchtem Betrug zu werten ist, dann ist das ganze Gestrüpp konspirativer Vernetzung zwischen Betreibern, Werbedrückern, Inkasso-Stalkern und kooperierenden Anwälten nichts anders als organisierte Kriminalität.

Bei der Nigeria-Connection gilt es als "Höchststrafe" für die Fallensteller, wenn jemand eine gute Alternativgeschichte auftischt und diesen Banden selbst ein paar Dollar aus dem Kreuz leiert.

Inkasso-Stalkern Schadensersatzzahlungen aufzubrummen, ist ein vergleichbarer Knaller. Neben dem praktischen Wert einer solchen Maßnahme kränkt man vermutlich auch etwas die Ganovenehre. Mehr als nur Künstlerpech.


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Bei der Nigeria-Connection gilt es als "Höchststrafe" für die Fallensteller, wenn jemand eine gute Alternativgeschichte auftischt und diesen Banden selbst ein paar Dollar aus dem Kreuz leiert.



[offtopic]Immer wieder gern gelesener Brüller: Tragedy Strikes At Western Union![/offtopic]


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				 § 263 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher *oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt* oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Wenn ein Nutzlosanbieter die Preisangabe auf seiner Webseite verschleiert, dann unterdrückt er damit die wahre Tatsache, dass sein Webangebot seiner Meinung nach mit einer Kostenpflicht verbunden ist.

Das ist genau der eigentliche rechtliche Kernpunkt des Betrugs bei der Nutzlosabzocke.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abzocke im Internet: So wehren Sie sich gegen Kostenfallen - Panorama | STERN.DE


> *Wie soll man auf Rechnungen oder Mahnungen reagieren?*
> 
> Der Rat der Verbraucherschützer ist klar: Auf gar keinen Fall zahlen! "Sämtliche Drohungen wie Schufa-Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher etc. sind heiße Luft", heißt es von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg.





> *Wie lange dauert das "Inkasso-Stalking"?*
> 
> Die Seitenbetreiber bzw. deren Inkasso-Anwälte traktieren ihre Opfer mit unzähligen Forderungen, Mahnungen und Drohungen, um sie einzuschüchtern. Ständig wird der Druck erhöht, zum Beispiel weil die angeblichen Kosten steigen. Nach Erfahrungen von Verbraucherschützern hält dieses "Inkasso-Stalking" manchmal bis zu zwei Jahre an. Ratschlag der Experten: Nicht weich werden, einfach ignorieren - egal wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Satire, passend zum Thema:

Der § 263 StGB (Betrug) wird neu geschrieben. :scherzkeks:
§ 263a StGB neu - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Eniac (4 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ich sollte öfters mal ins Wiki schauen. Das ist ja Weltklasse!


Eniac


----------



## dvill (10 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> § 263a StGB neu - Antispam Wiki


In der Tat Weltklasse. Die Dialerei wurde z.B. im Wirtschaftsministereium wegen der Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen (vermutlich bei Ferrari) verteidigt. Die Realität ist ebenso absurd.

Wie weit darf die Erpressung und Nötigung bei der Eintreibung rechtlich nicht bestehender Forderungen durch organisierte Banden gehen? Hierzu ziehen die Gerichte wenigstens diese Grenze:

OLG München, 09.07.2009 - 29 U 1852/09
Judicialis: Rechtsprechung | Urteile | Beschlüsse


> OBERLANDESGERICHT MÜNCHEN IM NAMEN DES VOLKES URTEIL
> 
> Aktenzeichen: 29 U 1852/09
> 
> ...


Wenigstens das.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

de: OpenOffice.org und Abofallen


> *Wir haben OpenOffice.org nicht für Leute gemacht, die mit zweifelhaften Downloadseiten anderen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen*
> 
> OpenOffice.org gibt es auch völlig kostenfrei und ohne Abo, zum Beispiel bei uns unter de: OpenOffice.org: Startseite (deutsch). Hinter dieser Software steht eine internationale Open-Source-Community, welche die Office-Suite seit Jahren verbessert. Dafür engagieren sich viele ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit, und zahlreiche Unternehmen stellen Programmierer für das Projekt bereit. Auf diese Weise hat sich OpenOffice.org mittlerweile zur führenden freien Office-Suite entwickelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (15 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

tz-Interview mit Münchens Polizeipräsident Prof. Dr. Wilhelm Schmidbauer zum Thema Internetbetrug: ?Staat lässt die Bürger allein? - München - Aktuelles - tz-online.de


> *Internetbetrug: „Staat lässt die Bürger allein“*
> 
> München - Die Betrugsfälle im Internet nehmen deutlich zu. Im tz-Interview kritisiert Münchens Polizeipräsident Prof. Dr. Wilhelm Schmidbauer die Politik und die Verfassungsrichter.
> 
> Immer frechere Betrügereien bei Online-Geschäften; Tausende von Strafanzeigen gegen dubiose Internet-Anbieter, die wegen mangelnder Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten verpuffen: Die Betrugsfälle im Internet nehmen deutlich zu.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> de: OpenOffice.org und Abofallen --> Dieses Gebaren geht auf Kosten unserer Nutzer und beschädigt unseren guten Ruf


Warum wird bei den Fallenstellern eigentlich Antivir von Avira in der Regel nicht oder nicht mehr geführt? Kann es sein, dass es eben doch auch für die Feewarehersteller Möglichkeiten gibt, den Räubern die Räder vom Karren zu stehlen?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Natürlich gibt es da Möglichkeiten. Wettbewerbs- und markenrechtlich.
Die kleineren Freewarehersteller werden allerdings hier das Prozesskostenrisiko scheuen.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es eben doch auch für die Feewarehersteller Möglichkeiten gibt, den Räubern die Räder vom Karren zu stehlen?


Die Karren werden kostenlos von den Banken gestellt, die den Banditen die Konten zum bequemen Einholen der Golddukaten aushändigen.

Neuerdings scheint etwas Hirn bei den äußerst merkbefreiten Banken zum Denken eingesetzt worden zu sein. Der Dukatenfluss ist aktuell etwas stockend.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hersteller knöpfen sich Abofallen vor - News Digital: Internet - tagesanzeiger.ch


> Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Online-Abzocken haben auch Virenschutzhersteller. Mit ihren kostenlosen Testversionen und teils offiziellen Logos wird versucht, Nutzer zum Download zu bewegen. Davon war auch G Data betroffen. «Die Täter nutzten auf ihrer Website den guten Namen unseres Unternehmen, um bei den Opfern den Anschein einer Kooperation zu erwecken. Diese bestand selbstverständlich nicht», sagt Th. U. von G Data.
> 
> Der Virenschutzhersteller leitete rechtliche Schritte ein. Hinter dem Angebot stand zwar eine Briefkastenfirma in Dubai, doch G Data knöpfte sich das Unternehmen vor, das die Seite in Deutschland betreute. Mit Erfolg: «Innerhalb von sieben Tagen hatte der Betreiber unsere Testversionen und das G-Data-Logo von seiner Website genommen.»


----------



## dvill (18 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

So gehts den Abofallen-Abmahnanwälten an den Kragen (NJW-aktuell 39/2009, S. XIV) | beck-community


> *So gehts den Abofallen-Abmahnanwälten an den Kragen (NJW-aktuell 39/2009, S. XIV)Inhalt abgleichen*
> 
> Vermeintlich kostenfreie Angebote, die sich für den Nutzer dann als kostenpflichtige Abofallen entpuppen, sind im Internet keine Seltenheit mehr. Ein Kreis von Kollegen auf dem Anwaltsmarkt hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, für diese unseriösen Unternehmen die getäuschten Kunden abzumahnen und die Forderungen einzutreiben.
> Nun könnte eine Entscheidung des AG Karlsruhe diesen Abofallen-Abmahnanwälten das Handwerk legen: Das Gericht hat den abmahnenden Rechtsanwalt nach § 823 II BGB i. V. mit § 263 StGB zum Ersatz des Schadens verurteilt, welcher dem getäuschten Nutzer durch das Einschalten seines Rechtsanwalts entstanden war. Die Rechtsanwälte Küster und Klas aus Karlsruhe, die das Urteil erstritten haben, schildern im aktuellen Heft die Umstände des Falles. Sie stehen in der community für Fragen zum Fall gern zur Verfügung...


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

www.handelsregister.de
HRB 178162 Amtsgericht München


> *RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH*, München, Elisabethenstr.91, 80797 München.Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 27.07.2009 hat die Änderung des § 2 (Gegenstand des Unternehmens) des Gesellschaftsvertrages beschlossen. Geschäftsanschrift: Elisabethstr. 91, 80797 München. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: Beitreibung von Forderungen (Inkasso).


Einmal dürft ihr raten, wer dort seit dem 12.08.2009 Geschäftsführerin ist! :unzufrieden:
Und interessant ist auch, wer da vor dem 12.08.2009 Geschäftsführer war! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der eine hat mal mit Minbenz in "fabriken" für den Borsigturmer B. gemacht und die andere ist als Anwältin mit schlechtem Ruf hinlänglich bekannt. Bloß das mit der Elisabethstr. 91 ist blöd, da das dort nur die Weiterleitungsanschrift der Regus ist.


----------



## dvill (25 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hauptsache, dass die Bank, die das Konto stellt, weiß, wohin die Kohle umzuleiten ist ...


----------



## dvill (27 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bloß das mit der Elisabethstr. 91 ist blöd


Sieht aber repräsentativ aus: http://kglaw.de/


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hmm. Ich habe aber irgendwie nicht verstanden, wie man einen Termin ausmachen soll. Wenn Parteienverkehr nur nach vorheriger Terminabsprache möglich ist und aber keine Kontaktmöglichkeit angegeben ist - hmm. Soll man dann bei Regus warten, bis die Dame vorbei kommt? Oder reicht lautes Rufen in Richtung Karlsfeld? Vielleicht wären so kleine Zettelchen an den S- und U-Bahn-Haltestellen erfolgversprechend "K, ruf mich an, bitte". Nur gut, dass ich gar keinen Termin *brauche*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

"Immer mehr Abzock-Webseiten im Netz"
Immer mehr Abzock-Webseiten im Netz


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Inkasso-Stalking. Jetzt sollte mal die Politik 'ran - Augsblog - Augsburger Allgemeine Community


> *Inkasso-Stalking. Jetzt sollte mal die Politik 'ran *





> Weil man mit dieser fiesen Masche vor keinem Gericht der Welt durchkäme, holen sich die Abzocker ihr Geld außergerichtlich durch Inkasso-Stalking herein. Sprich: Sie setzen ihre Opfer so lange mit Drohbriefen oder -Mails unter Druck, bis diese die nicht bestehenden Forderungen bezahlen.
> 
> Das funktioniert auch. Leider. Die Zahl der Opfer dürfte inzwischen in die Millionen gehen. Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden ebenso.
> 
> Damit das Ganze auch wirklich funktioniert, haben die Internet-Abzocker tatkräftige Helfer. Nämlich Rechtsanwälte, die für sie - natürlich gegen Beteiligung an der Beute - das Inkasso übernehmen.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Betrug: Ein Klick und die Falle schnappt zu | Nachrichten.at


> Bei einem aktuellen Test der EU-Kommission wurden bei Onlineshops viele Mängel festgestellt. Von den 369 getesteten Internetseiten fiel die Hälfte bei dem Test der Kommission durch.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Nachrichten/agrar_presseportal_nachricht.php?id_S=2997


> "Zur Bekämpfung der lästigen Abo-Fallen im Internet muss der Verbraucher beim Online-Handel besser geschützt werden", forderte Hauk. Verträge mit Verbrauchern sollten nach der Vorstellung Baden-Württembergs demnach nur wirksam sein, wenn die Verbraucher über die tatsächlich entstehenden Kosten eines Angebots eindeutig informiert wurden und diese Information gegenüber dem Unternehmen auch ausdrücklich bestätigt haben. Dies könne nach Vorstellung des Minister beispielsweise durch eine separate Bestätigung in einer neuen Ebene mit einer zusätzlichen 'OK-Taste' erfolgen.


Das hat schon einmal gewirkt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...r-wird-ab-17-maerz-pflicht-10.html#post102594

Die Anbieter von Einschüchterungsfallen werden sich erinnern. Ist weitgehend der gleiche Personenkreis.

Und die Kosten der Registrierung werden wieder den Verbrauchern aufgelastet ...


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

kLAWtext: Recht, lesenswert: Internetvertragsfallen wissenschaftlich betrachtet


> Sie stellen sich auf den Standpunkt, dass es zwar richtig ist, auf Anspruchschreiben und Mahnungen der Anbieter wie Content Service Ltd. oder Belleros nicht zu reagieren - dass dies aber oft nicht ausreicht. Sie sehen die Gefahr darin, dass der Verbraucher sich durch die Drohgebärden einschüchtern lassen und irgendwann doch bezahlen.


Juristendeutsch ist umständlich.

Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen. Fertig.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Alles in allem ist es erfreulich, dass auch die Rechtswissenschaft sich auf die Seite des Verbrauchers stellt und ihm Rückendeckung gibt.
> 
> Dem Verbraucher kann man nur zurufen: Nicht einschüchtern lassen. Nicht zahlen. Kämpfen lohnt sich in dieser Sache durchaus!


Was um Himmels wille heißt hier kämpfen?  Ignorieren heißt die Devise 
Nach über vier Jahren Nutzlosbranchenabzocke diese geradezu  überwältigend 
neuen Erkenntnisse. Es liest sich, als ob es erst gestern der Groschen gefallen sei. 
Das noch nie jemand hat zahlen  müssen, der den Mahndrohmüll einfach in die virtuelle 
oder echte Tonnen getreten hat, hat sich anscheinend  noch immer nicht unter Juristen 
rumgesprochen  und  dass die Handvoll Prozesse mit Pauken und  Trompeten für die
 Nutzlosen verloren gingen anscheinend  auch nicht.
Was um Himmels willen muß ein Jurist als Beweis für die  zwar  nervige aber völlige
 Harmlosigkeit des  Nutzlosbranchendrohkasperletheater  bekommen? 

Vermutlich möchte man das ja auch gar nicht....


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

SZON - Mahnschreiben ist Betrugsmasche


> Die Ermittlungen ergaben, dass gegen die Gesellschaft, die sich als Onlineanbieter ausgibt, wegen Betruges bereits bundesweit ermittelt wird. Die Täter, die sich hinter der Firmenbezeichnung verstecken, agieren aus der Slowakei und arbeiten mit einem in Deutschland ansässigen Inkassobüro zusammen. Sie verschicken ungerechtfertigte "Fantasie- Mahnschreiben" und drohen mit einem Inkassobüro, sollte das geforderte Geld nicht pünktlich eingehen. Die Polizei befürchtet, dass die Täter mit dieser Abzocke weitere Menschen auch im Kreis hereingelegt haben.


----------



## bernhard (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Schön gebrüllt, Löwe: "Fantasie- Mahnschreiben"

http://org.polizei-bwl.de/PDTuttlingen/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Pressebericht-22-10-09.pdf

Und jetzt bitte auch handeln ...


----------



## dvill (1 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Trickdiebe im Netz (Kultur, Literatur und Kunst, NZZ Online)


> «Die Rechnungen und Mahnungen einfach ignorieren, wenn man nicht klar einem Preis zugestimmt hat.» Vor einer Betreibung braucht man keine Angst zu haben. Bis jetzt ist kein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Website-Anbieter tatsächlich ein Betreibungsverfahren eingeleitet hat. «Die Anbieter werden den Rechtsweg im eigenen Interesse nicht beschreiten. Dazu müssten sie nämlich den Vertragsabschluss einschliesslich des Preises belegen, und dieser Nachweis wird misslingen»


----------



## dvill (4 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Online-Abzocke: So tappen Sie nicht in Kostenfallen - Stern TV | STERN.DE


> "Generell ist zu raten: Einfach nicht reagieren"


http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/abofallen-im-internet-ein-klick-mit-folgen-1518916.html


> "Die Anwälte wissen von dem betrügerischen Modell. Sie arbeiten mit den Betreibern zusammen"


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> "Die Anwälte wissen von dem betrügerischen Modell. Sie arbeiten mit den Betreibern zusammen"


Diese Formulierung ist krass verharmlosend. Die betreffenden  Anwälte sind voll
 in das Abzockmodell  eingebunden und bekommen mit Sicherheit entsprechende Beuteanteile. 
Bei der Münchner Anwältin soll das sich im sechs- möglicherweise sogar siebenstelligen Bereich
  bewegen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Beitrag aus dem das   obenstehende Zitat stammt, steht  nicht mehr auf der stern.tv Seite.
Ob jemand schon interveniert hat?


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Stern TV-Beitrag

stern TV-Video-Reportage: Wie Verbraucher abgezockt werden - Stern TV | STERN.DE


----------



## dvill (13 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Schweinezyklus im Online-Banditentum:

Briefkasten-Firmenhülle aufmachen, Verbraucher abzocken, ausklingen lassen, Klagen der Verbraucherzentralen hinhalten, bis alles abgeerntet ist, Wettbewerbszentrale einen Sieg feiern lassen, dazu Schampus trinken, weil längst die neuen Briefkasten-Firmenhüllen im "Geschäft" sind.

Prost, Mahlzeit! Wettbewerbszentrale


----------



## dvill (16 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Betrug: Preis darf nicht ins Kleingedruckte - Tausende schlittern in Abofallen im Internet - Wirtschaft - Hamburger Abendblatt


> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät sogar eindeutig vom Bezahlen solcher "Mahnungen" und "Rechnungen" ab: "Wer zahlt, schadet sich nur selber. Sie tragen dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Solange sich das Verfahren für die irreführenden Internetanbieter lohnt, hört der Spuk mit den Abofallen nicht auf. Das System muss ausgetrocknet werden."


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> "Wenn die Preisangaben tief in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen versteckt waren oder kaum lesbar in winzig kleiner Schrift nur mit großer Mühe auf der Internetseite zu entdecken sind, sind die Verbraucher im Recht", so Castelló: "Ein bewusstes Verstecken eines Endpreises verstößt gegen die Preisangabenverordnung und deren Grundsätze der Preiswahrheit und Preisklarheit. Daher muss auch nicht gezahlt werden."


Die echten  Roßtäuschertricks sind  immer noch viel zu wenig bekannt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Da helfen auch keine  Sonderbutton. Die wirkliche Kampffront liegt ganz woanders: 
Inkasso(un)wesen und RA die als willige ( und fürstlich  entlohnte)  Drohbüttel agieren


----------



## dvill (16 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Über die Kasperlrolle als Drohbüttel hinaus wirken Organe der Rechtspflege auch als Beihelfer zum Betrug mit und machen ihn mit der Beihilfe überhaupt erst möglich.

Mal schauen, wie lange es dauert, bis schläfrige Behörden merken, dass sie gefragt sind.


----------



## dvill (19 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Kampf gegen Missbrauch - EU sperrt rechtswidrige Internetseiten - Wirtschaft - Hamburger Abendblatt


> Ein Verstoß gegen das Verbraucherrecht liegt unter anderem vor, wenn Klingeltöne als kostenlos beworben werden, den Kunden aber tatsächlich ein Abonnement untergejubelt wird. In Deutschland werden jedes Jahr geschätzt rund 220 000 Bürger Opfer von solchen Abofallen. In Hamburg gehen bei der Verbraucherzentrale täglich dazu zahlreiche Beschwerden ein.


----------



## dvill (19 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Lokalnachrichten - Radio Lippe Welle Hamm


> Die Kongressteilnehmer diskutierten über den Verbraucherschutz gegen Betrügereien im Internet durch Gewinnspiele und Abo-Fallen, aber auch über den teils zu sorglosen Umgang mit dem Einstellen von persönlichen Daten ins Netz. Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherberatung fordert, dass Diebe und Betrüger im Netz genauso hart verfolgt werden müssen wie andere auch.


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Lokalnachrichten - Radio Lippe Welle HammDer Bundesverband der Verbraucherberatung fordert, dass Diebe und Betrüger im Netz genauso hart verfolgt werden müssen wie andere auch.


Diese Schwätzer! Verfolgt und ggf. bestraft werden die auch. Man sollte sich nur mal die Frage stellen, warum sich kontinuierlich weniger Diebe und Betrüger auf der Straße finden, dafür aber die Wachstumsraten mit Betrügereien übers Internet jedes Jahr steigen? Es braucht für den Online Betrug die selbe kriminelle Energie wie für den üblichen Diebstahl. Mit ein bisschen KnowHow ist der Griff in den Geldbeutel eines Geschädigten völlig anonym realisierbar und die Verfolgung durch die Behörden verschleiert - dazu braucht es leider nicht viel, ein wenig Grips und Abgebrühtheit reicht aus.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Solche markigen Sprüche sind z.Z in 
heise online - Verbraucherschützer will Dienste im Web sicherer machen


> G.  B., Vorstand des Bundesverbands der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv), hat verstärkte gemeinsame Anstrengungen von Politik, Wirtschaft und den Nutzern gefordert, um Dienste im Web 2.0 sicherer zu machen. "Wir brauchen eine stärkere Gesetzgebung", sagte der *Experte* auf dem Verbraucherpolitischen Kongress in Hamm am heutigen Mittwoch. Die Anbieter müssten besser kontrolliert und es müssten neue Standards im Bereich Datenschutz geschaffen werden.


Sie zeigen lediglich die völlige Ahnungslosigkeit und  Hilflosigkeit


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

*Als Argumentationshilfe*

*Warum ist eine Abzockfalle mit versteckter Preisangabe ein strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug?*

Immer wieder entstehen Diskussionen unter anderem auch mit Staatsanwälten und anderen Strafrechtlern, die in den typischen Abzockfallen keinen strafrechtlich relevanten Betrug sehen wollen.

Die zivilrechtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung werde damit zwar nicht berührt. Wie wir alle wissen, sind diese Phantasieforderungen auch tatsächlich bei richtigem Verhalten der Beklagten nicht durchsetzbar. Im Gegenteil: es hat auch schon erfolgreiche negative Feststellungsklagen gegeben.

Auch erkennen die Staatsanwälte durchaus an, dass ein Verstoß gegen die Preisangabenverordnung sowie gegen die BGB-Informationspflichtenverordnung vorliegt. Denn es wird über die Kostenpflicht nicht "sofort erkennbar" und in einem optischen Bezug zum Angebot aufgeklärt.

Aber auch das wäre nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, außerdem verstößt es gegen wettbewerbsrechtliche Bestimmungen. Ein Straftatbestand werde damit aber noch nicht erfüllt. 

Kernpunkt der Argumentation ist hierbei regelmäßig, dass der Vorsatz für die Betrugshandlung nicht nachgewiesen werden könne. Dies wäre jedoch für eine Verurteilung zwingend notwendig. Einen "fahrlässigen" Betrug "aus Versehen" gibt es natürlich nicht. Ein Vorsatz im Sinne des Strafrechts ist jedoch nur nachweisbar, wenn der Tathergang aufgrund der gegebenen Umstände keine andere Deutung zulässt, als dass eine planende, berechnende Absicht zugrunde gelegen hat.

Hier meinen die Staatsanwälte, dass der Betreiber der Webseite "aus Versehen" oder "aus Unachtsamkeit oder Gleichgültigkeit" durch die Gestaltung der Webseite den Preishinweis so angebracht haben *könnte*, dass der Hinweis übersehen wird. Immerhin ist ja ein Preishinweis angebracht worden - der Betreiber habe es also zumindest versucht, wenn auch das Endergebnis letztlich nicht allzu glücklich war. Der "böse Wille", dass die Gestaltung des Preishinweises eben genau deshalb in dieser Form erfolgte, *damit der Verbraucher ihn übersieht* (dies wäre dann eine absichtliche "Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen" gem. § 263 StGB, womit ein Irrtum erregt wird), sei angeblich nicht nachweisbar.

Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob hier nicht "überspannte Anforderungen an die für die Verurteilung erforderliche Gewissheit gestellt werden".
Es geht hierbei um die Beweiswürdigung der Umstände, die den Vorwurf des Vorsatzes untermauern. Wenn eine bestimmte Erklärungsvariante "lebensfremd" ist, dann ist es nicht geboten, dass in Fragen der Beweiswürdigung diese Variante unter dem Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" zu Gunsten des Angeklagten unterstellt wird.

In diesem Sinne hatte sich unter anderem der BGH bezüglich der Beweiswürdigung geäußert.
BGH 1 StR 478/04 - Urteil vom 11. Januar 2005 (LG Bayreuth)



			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist weder im Hinblick auf den Zweifelssatz noch sonst geboten, zu Gunsten des Angeklagten Tatvarianten zu unterstellen, für deren Vorliegen keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte erbracht sind.



Auch das OLG Hamm äußerte sich zur "übertriebenen Anwendung des Zweifelsgrundsatzes".
OLG Hamm, Beschluss vom 09.12.2008, Az: 4 Ss 484/08



			
				OLG Hamm schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" ist keine Beweis-, sondern eine Entscheidungsregel, die das Gericht erst dann zu befolgen hat, wenn es nach abgeschlossener Beweiswürdigung nicht die volle Überzeugung von der Täterschaft des Angeklagten zu gewinnen vermag. Auf einzelne Elemente der Beweiswürdigung ist er grundsätzlich nicht anzuwenden.



Die Annahme der Staatsanwälte, dass ein versteckter Preishinweis nicht in voller Absicht so gestaltet worden sein *muss*, damit er vom Verbraucher übersehen wird, ist lebensfremd. 

Warum ist diese Annahme lebensfremd?
"Lebensfremd" ist es, anzunehmen, dass eine Preisangabe im Fließtext, in 8pt-Schrift, hellblau auf marineblauem Untergrund, nur nach Scrollen sichtbar, ohne eine bewusste Täuschungsabsicht in dieser Form gestaltet worden sein könnte.

Lebensfremd ist es, anzunehmen, dass die typischen "Roßtäuschertricks", wie in diesem Artikel beschrieben, nicht in voller Absicht dahingehend so ausgeführt worden sein sollen, um den Verbraucher über die Kostenpflicht zu täuschen.

Lebensfremd ist es, anzunehmen, dass ein animiertes gif-Bild, das erst nach 10-20 Sekunden einen Preishinweis zeigt, nicht mit voller Absicht so entworfen worden sein soll.

Allein der erhebliche Aufwand, der für die Programmierung dieser Tricks notwendig ist, kann die Deutung, dass diese Gestaltung "aus Fahrlässigkeit" erfolgt sei, nicht mehr zulassen.

Auch die Tatsache, dass für den Preishinweis ein extra kleiner Schriftfont benutzt wird, zeigt, dass dies ein bewusst gewähltes Gestaltungsmerkmal ist, dem eine gewisse Absicht zugrundegelegt werden muss. Insbesondere dann, wenn dann der Preis selbst auch noch in Worten ausgeschrieben wurde, z.B.: "monatlich acht Euro" statt "monatlich 8 €". Hier handelt es sich nicht um Gestaltungsmerkmale, die lediglich "rein zufällig" oder "unbeabsichtigt" so eingesetzt werden.

Es kommt aber noch etwas anderes hinzu. Unbestreitbar verstoßen die Preishinweise gegen PangV und BGB-InfoV. Diese Tatsache muss dem Betreiber der Webseite spätestens nach Eingang der ersten Beschwerden bewusst werden, selbst wenn er vorher dem Irrtum erlegen gewesen wäre, dass sein Preishinweis deutlich genug sichtbar sei.

Wenn aber bereits hunderte, tausende, zehntausende Widersprüche und Beschwerden an ihn eingegangen sind, und wenn er trotz der Tatsache, dass ihm wegen der Verstöße ein Ordnungsgeld sowie eine Wettbewerbsklage der Verbraucherverbände droht, weiterhin keine Änderung an der Webseite vornimmt - *allerspätestens dann* kann dies nur in der direkten Absicht erfolgen, den Verbraucher auch weiterhin in seine Falle zu locken, indem er ihn arglistig über die Kostenpflicht täuscht.

Die gängige Praxis deutscher Staatsanwälte, Strafanzeigen wegen dieser Massenfälle durch die Bank einzustellen, ist rechtswidrig.

Indem die Staatsanwälte immer wieder versuchen, sich auf die Fälle zu beschränken, wo Personen Rechnungen bekommen haben, die niemals eine Anmeldung vorgenommen haben, stellen sie sich selbst ein Bein. Denn aufgrund seines miserablen, unsicheren Anmeldeverfahrens kann der Betreiber sich immer darauf berufen, dass fremde Drittpersonen unter Mißbrauch seines Anmeldesystems die Anmeldungen vorgenommen hätten. Das Gegenteil ist ihm regelmäßig nicht nachweisbar.

An dieser "Selbstbeschränkung" scheitern denn auch immer wieder diese Strafverfahren. Anstatt sich auf den Kernpunkt der Materie zu stürzen und diesen konsequent und logisch strafrechtlich auseinanderzunehmen, befassen sich die Strafrechtler mit Nebenkriegsschauplätzen. Und die Abzocker tanzen ihnen jahrelang auf der Nase herum.


----------



## Insider (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Sehr schön formuliert! 


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und die Abzocker tanzen ihnen jahrelang auf der Nase herum.


Dazu gibt es immer nur diesen Eingangspassus von mir:





> ...dem ersten Anschein nach...


Daraufhin werden nahezu alle vorgelegten Fälle eingestellt, da es schlichtweg niemand gibt, der gewillt wäre tiefer zu graben.

Die Staatsanwaltschaften sind doch längst überfordert und abgebrüht von der Masse an Anzeigen. Selbst neue Staatsanwälte erkennen schnell, dass beim "sonstigen Betrug" durch den Anbieter nichts zu holen ist, zumal nicht selten bereits Entscheidungen in vergleichbarer Sache vorliegen. Dazu sage ich nur "Pepsi"!


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Es gibt aber gesicherte Erkenntnisse, dass bei einigen Staatsanwälten derzeit ein Umdenken stattfindet, eben aufgrund der immensen Menge dieser Anzeichen.

Ein aktuelles Verfahren (ich sage nur: Hamburg) ist ein Ergebnis davon. Man wird sehen, wie weit das trägt. Hoffentlich vergeigen sie es nicht.

Ein taktisch logisches Vorgehen wäre: erst einmal zusehen, dass der Kasperbude ein Ordnungsgeldbescheid wegen Verstoß gegen PangV und BGB-InfoV zugestellt wird. Parallel dazu gleich Ermittlungen aufnehmen. Dann hätte man nämlich eine starke argumentative Handhabe, wenn selbst auf den Ordnungsgeldbescheid die Webseite nicht geändert wird.


----------



## Insider (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Verfahren (ich sage nur: Hamburg) ist ein Ergebnis davon.
> 
> Hoffentlich vergeigen sie es nicht.


Du meinst Hamburg/Lüneburg - das hoffe ich auch! Nur richtete sich das dortige Verfahren bislang nur gegen den beteiligten Abmahnanwalt aus HH.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Es würde sicher keinen falschen treffen.
Alles andere sind ohnehin Strohpuppen (M.H.).


----------



## dvill (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Annahme der Staatsanwälte, dass ein versteckter Preishinweis nicht in voller Absicht so gestaltet worden sein *muss*, damit er vom Verbraucher übersehen wird, ist lebensfremd.


Dazu das OLG Frankfurt:


> Die Beklagte zu 1) handelte durch ihre Direktoren nach der Überzeugung des Senats - von Anfang an - in der Absicht, einen Teil der Verbraucher über die Entgeltlichkeit ihres Angebots zu täuschen, und damit arglistig. Denn nur so ist die Gestaltung des Internetauftritts zu erklären, der, wie oben im Einzelnen dargelegt, durch die Platzierung der Preisangabe, auch innerhalb des Hinweistextes, die Formulierung dieses Textes, den unzureichend angeordneten Sternchenhinweis und die Ablenkung mittels der angebotenen Gewinnspielteilnahme insgesamt darauf angelegt ist, den Verbraucher von der Wahrnehmung der Vergütungsverpflichtung abzuhalten. Dass die Beklagte zu 1) überhaupt eine Preisangabe gemacht und den Preis überdies in Fettschrift angegeben hat, steht der Annahme einer Täuschungsabsicht nicht entgegen, weil die Beklagte zu 1) so eine Situation geschaffen hat, bei der einerseits damit zu rechnen war, dass eine große Anzahl von Verbrauchern die Preisangabe übersehen, andererseits diesen Verbrauchern aber auch mit Aussicht auf Erfolg das Bestehen einer Zahlungspflicht vorgehalten werden konnte.
> 
> Für die Annahme einer arglistigen Täuschung spricht in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass ein anderweitiges Geschäftskonzept der Beklagten zu 1) nicht plausibel erscheint. Unterstellt man, dass die Verbraucher die Preisangabe erkennen, so erhebt sich die Frage, was einen Verbraucher in Kenntnis der Vergütungspflichtigkeit veranlassen sollte, mit einer einjährigen Vertragsbindung für ein nicht unerhebliches Entgelt eine unterhaltungsbezogene Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen, deren Werthaltigkeit er im Voraus nicht prüfen und nicht verlässlich einschätzen kann. Die Beklagte zu 1) bietet keine Alternativen zur einjährigen Vertragslaufzeit an, gibt keine Möglichkeit, das Angebot vorab näher kennenzulernen, und betreibt auch keinerlei preisbezogene Werbung. Bei dieser Sachlage kann nicht angenommen werden, dass sie sich ernsthaft an Verbraucher wendet, die die Entgeltlichkeit erkennen. Das Ziel des Internetauftritts besteht vielmehr darin, Verbraucher über die Vergütungspflichtigkeit in die Irre zu führen und diesen Irrtum wirtschaftlich auszunutzen.





> Es gibt keinen Anhaltspunkt für die Annahme, dass die Beklagte zu 1) ein auf Täuschung und wirtschaftliche Schädigung von Verbrauchern angelegtes Verhalten für rechtlich zulässig gehalten haben könnte.
> 
> Den erforderlichen Vorsatz einschließlich des Bewusstseins der Rechtswidrigkeit hatte die Beklagte zu 1) nach Auffassung des Senats auch dann, wenn sie die Vorstellung gehabt haben sollte, von der großen Zahl der Internet-Nutzer, die die fraglichen Internet-Seite besuchen, diejenigen zu übervorteilen, die dem Leitbild des Durchschnittsverbrauchers nicht entsprechen.


Da steht alles Notwendige schwarz auf weiß. Es müsste nur einmal in Strafprozessen so angewendet werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hier wird in einem wettbewerbsrechtlichen Verfahren ganz klar von "arglistiger Täuschung" gesprochen. Wenn aber "arglistige Täuschung" im Spiel ist, ist auch der Betrugstatbestand erfüllt. "Arglist" bedeutet "Vorsatz", und genau den sehen die Staatsanwälte nicht erfüllt.

Ich sag es ja immer wieder: deutsches Recht ist schizophren.

Auch in dem Schadenersatzverfahren gegen die Anwältin G. hat ja der Richter ganz klar davon gesprochen, dass der Tatbestand der Beihilfe zum gewerbsmäßigen Betrug eigentlich erfüllt sei.

Für deutsche Staatsanwälte gehört das aber wohl alles zur kreativen, innovativen Freiheit.

Aber in Deutschland darf ja bekanntermassen auch jemand, der wegen "gewerbsmäßiger unerlaubter Vervielfältigung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke" (=Raubkopiererei) rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, weiterhin als Anwalt praktizieren. In dem betreffenden Fall hat man wohl einige Verrenkungen betrieben, damit das Strafmaß (10 Mon. auf Bewährung) unter 12 Monaten Freiheitsentzug geblieben ist, weil dann dem Anwalt die Zulassung nach BRAO zwingend hätte entzogen werden müssen (Eignung für Amt des öffentlichen Dienstes entfällt bei Freiheitsstrafen >12 Mon., in dem Falle wäre zwingend die Zulassung zu widerrufen, § 14 Abs. 2 S. 2 BRAO). Das maximal mögliche Strafmaß für gewerbsmäßige Raubkopiererei wäre 5 Jahre (UrhG - Einzelnorm). Angesichts der hohen Schadenssumme und des bandenmäßigen Vorgehens verwunderlich, wie man im Strafmaß so weit drunterbleiben konnte. Da hatte der Anwalt wohl einen guten Schutzengel, der schützend den Regenschirm über ihn gehalten hat.
Ob der in den USA mit 10 Monaten davongekommen wäre? 
http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=5875
Der Betreiber einer deutschen Videothek, der nur 16 Raubkopien verkauft(?) hat, kam demgegenüber schon härter weg, denn seine Strafe wurde nicht zur Bewährung ausgesetzt.
http://www.theinquirer.de/2008/05/20/deutsches_urteil_raubkopie_6_monate_gefangnis.html

Ab einem bestimmten Grad von Wirtschaftskriminalität erhält man aber in Deutschland offenbar Straffreiheitsrabatte.

Und wenn man dazu noch frech und feist genug auftritt, wie ein Betreiber eines Nutzlosportals, bleibt man ganz straffrei.


----------



## dvill (24 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

"Nicht zahlen lautet der wichtigste Rat"


> Der Fall liegt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt - ein Hinweis darauf, dass mutmaßliche Hintermänner in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich wohnen. "Wir befinden uns noch in der Prüfungsphase, es geht um Betrug und um Verstöße gegen das Urherberrecht und das Markengesetz", sagt ein Sprecher.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ammler-de-me-too-postings-140.html#post297614


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Nebelkerzenmethoden der Nutzlosbranche und Ihrer Rechtsanwälte - Antispam e. V.

:thumb:


----------



## dvill (27 November 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

heise online - c't magazin.tv: Abofallen auf dem Weg zur Gratis-Software


> Das Herunterladen des eigentlich kostenlosen Programms sollte ihn 84 Euro kosten. Ähnlich erging es Bernd H., der ebenfalls über Google nach einer kostenlosen Software gesucht hatte. Das c't magazin.tv hat sich für die morgige Sendung auf die Fährte der Hintermänner dieser dreisten Masche gesetzt.


----------



## bernhard (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ein schöner neuer Begriff: Erpressungsschädlinge.

Passt auch auf die Nutzlosen.

heise online - Trojaner: Erst Geld, dann Internet


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die wörtliche Übersetzung der englischen Bezeichnung Ransomware  paßt übrigens auch recht gut:
* ransom <> Lösegeld *

Darum geht es  den  Nutzlosen ja ständig mit absurden Drohungen Lösegeld zu erpressen.


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das ist mal eine sportliche Lösegelderpressung: Google


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ein wildes Inkassobüro ohne Zulassung. Wirklich sehr sportlich.


----------



## jalex2000 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Es scheinen ganze Telekommunikationszweige dahinter zu stehen... kaum zu glauben und die Methoden der Abzocke werden immer ausgeprägter....


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> Es scheinen ganze Telekommunikationszweige dahinter zu stehen...


Wie meinst du das? In den letzten Beiträgen ging es um die Erfurter Net Cromos Inkasso. Das sind die, die z. B. für meinerstesmalvordercam.com (ein angeblich Bukarester Web) Geld haben will. Das Web selbst ist schon gar nicht mehr online.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die neuen Diskussionsforen des Seniorentreffs im Internet


> Sollte es doch passiert sein:
> 
> Regel 1: Nicht reagieren -> Lächeln und ab in den Müll
> Regel 2: Jeden bestehenden Schriftverkehr sofort abbrechen
> ...


Kompakt, kompetent, klasse.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

ots.at: Internetabzocke: Maier warnt vor "Abmahnanwälten" aus Deutschland


> "Die Mahnschreiben werden von den Inkasso-Anwälten wie Postwurfsendungen verschickt, diesen gehört die Zulassung als Rechtsanwälte entzogen", so Maier. In Deutschland hat die Justiz reagiert: Das Versenden von derartigen Mahnbriefen durch Rechtsanwälte wurde als Beihilfe zum Betrug qualifiziert und Schadenersatzansprüche der zu Unrecht gemahnten Konsumenten bejaht.
> 
> "Als Konsumentenschützer der SPÖ setze ich mich für gesetzliche Regelungen zu mehr Transparenz bei Vertragsabschlüssen im Internet sowie rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen die Praktiken sogenannter Abmahnanwälte ein. Der Abschluss von online abgeschlossenen Verträgen dürfte zum Beispiel nur gültig sein, wenn dieser von den Konsumenten mit einer extra e-mail bestätigt wird. Eine Maßnahme, die auf EU-Ebene ergriffen werden muss. Damit könnte diesem auf Einschüchterung und Abzocke aufgebauten Geschäftsmodell die Grundlage entzogen werden", so Maier abschließend.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Kammergericht: Preisverschleiernde Onlineangebote wettbewerbswidrig | Internetrecht & Domainrecht


> Tenor: Wer auf Internetseiten Dienstleistungen anbietet und hierbei verschleiert, dass diese kostenpflichtig sind, handelt nicht nur wettbewerbswidrig und kann abgemahnt und verklagt werden, sondern es kommen auch keine wirksamen Verträge zustande, d.h. der Nutzer ist nicht zur Zahlung des verschleierten Abo-Preises verpflichtet.


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

FAQ zum Thema Abofallen-Abzocke - AdWords-Hilfe


> 2. Google filtert aus den allgemeinen Suchergebnissen Internetseiten mit Abofallen recht effektiv heraus. Warum verweisen aber etliche AdWords/AdSense-Einblendungen zu gängigen Suchbegriffen wie Adobe Reader, DivX oder Open Office auf Landing Pages bekannter Abofallen-Betreiber (z.B. Content Services Ltd., Premium Content GmbH, NOM New Online Media Ltd.)?
> 
> Wir blocken durch unsere Filter den Großteil der Anzeigen dieser Abzocker-Websites bevor sie live geschaltet werden. Leider nutzen die Anbieter dieser zwielichtigen Praktiken unterschiedlichste Methoden, um diese Filter zu umgehen. Werden wir auf eine Anzeige aufmerksam gemacht, die geschaltet wurde und gegen unsere Richtlinien verstößt, überprüfen und blocken wir sie so schnell wie wir können.


Also, hier melden: http://adwords.google.com/support/aw/bin/request.py?display=form&contact_type=tiaff


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Software-Portale locken Kunden in Abofallen - Nachrichten welt_print - Finanzen - WELT ONLINE


> Laut Verbraucherschutzministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) belegen Studien, dass schon jeder zweite Verbraucher einmal Opfer von kriminellen Machenschaften im Internet geworden ist. Daher forderte sie im Umfeld des IT-Gipfels vergangene Woche schärfere Gesetze gegen Internetkriminalität. Doch schon jetzt gibt es effektive Möglichkeiten, sich gegen die Abzocke mit untergeschobenen Abos im Internet zu wehren.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

...und wieder der übliche Nonsens, den man nur bei seriösen Anbietern anwenden sollte. 





> "Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man einmal nachweisbar (Einschreiben mit Rückschein und Zeugen, der sieht, welchen Inhalt das Schreiben hat und dass es unter der entsprechenden Einlieferungsnummer bei der Post an die richtige Adresse abgegeben wurde) ein entsprechendes Schreiben an den Anbieter schicken", rät Juristin L.


Wie redet es sich denn vor eine Wand, Frau Juristin?


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Noch nie hat irgendeiner der Schreibselfanatiker erklärt oder belegt, warum es nötig sein soll.
Auch die Verbraucherzentralen beten seit vier Jahren  bis auf wenige Ausnahmen den Käse nach,
 auch ohne  den geringsten Beleg dafür zu liefern, warum geschreibselt werden soll
oder Beispiele dafür zu nennen, wo es zum Nachteil gereicht hat nicht zu schreibseln.

"Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein" ist bestenfalls eine   Begründung,  ständig mit einem Blitzableiter
 auf dem Kopf rumzulaufen


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Auch die VZ Brandenburg kam inzwischen vom Schreibselratschlag ab:


> Jurist E. S. beruhigt: "Verbraucher können das Schreiben ignorieren, wenn sie wissentlich keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge abgeschlossen haben."


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Prix Blamage: Der Prix Blamage geht an? - Beobachter


> Der Prix Blamage geht an…
> ... die Internetabzocker. Das Beobachter-Beratungszentrum hörte 2009 über sie die meisten Klagen. *Damit sind sie stolze *Gewinner der Goldenen Gurke.


----------



## dvill (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Zu Weichnachten gibt es viele Internet-Neunutzer, die man trefflich abziehen kann.

Und das ungerührt auf Basis alter gesetzlicher Regelungen, weil die neuen sich nicht zur Zahlungserpressung eignen:

heise online - Neue Widerrufsbelehrung: Online-Anbieter müssen handeln

Warum setzen die Verbraucherzentralen da nicht an?

Die bisherigen Briefkastenanschriften in virtuellen Gefilden scheinen nicht mehr optimal zu sein. Neuerdings werden deutsche GmbHs gegründet. Vielleicht, weil die Banken sonst nicht die Erpressungsbeute einziehen wollen. Dann sollten doch Abmahnungen zustellbar sein.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Auch schön formuliert: "Inkasso-Raubritter".


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Falsche Microsoft-Updates - PC-WELT


> Die überlisteten Nutzer werden fortan mit Rechnungen und bedrohlich klingenden Mahnungen bombardiert. Leider lassen sich immer noch zu viele Konsumenten einschüchtern. Sie bezahlen die Rechnungen der Abzocker aus Angst vor noch höheren Kosten. Und das ist ein großer Fehler, denn solange diese Masche bei einem Teil der Anwender zieht, werden die Betrüger nicht aufhören.


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

FAQ zum Thema Abofallen-Abzocke - AdWords-Hilfe


> Websites, die Abofallen bewerben, verstoßen gegen unsere AdWords Richtlinie „Inakzeptable Geschäftspraktiken“. Wir haben Maßnahmen getroffen, um diese Anzeigen abzulehnen und unsere Nutzer somit vor diesen Geschäftspraktiken zu bewahren.





> *Gibt es Beschwerden über unseriöse Werbepartner? Wenn ja, von wem und wie viele?*
> 
> Wir bitten unsere Nutzer darum, uns zu informieren wenn sie auf unseriöse Werbetreibende stoßen. Unter Contacting Support - AdWords Help können uns Nutzer Feedback zu unserer Werbung geben und nehmen dies auch in Anspruch.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen: FDP-Ministerin Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger will Warnhinweis-Button


> Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger (FDP) will die Internet-Abzocke durch Abofallen erschweren. Danach sollen Anbieter von Bezahl-Abonnements verpflichtet werden, einen sichtbaren Warnhinweis auf der Seite zu platzieren. Dieser Hinweis soll deutlich machen, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt.


sie hat nichts  kapiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Nein, weil sie sich vermutlich auch nie mit wirklichem Tiefgang mit den Methoden und Mechanismen befasst hat, und weil alle ihre juristischen Berater dies ebenfalls nicht getan haben.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Volksstimme.de


> Mahnschreiben von " Tipp House "
> Ohne Grundlage keine Zahlung
> 
> Magdeburg ( rgm ). Unzählige Mahnschreiben hat in diesen Tagen die Firma Proinkasso GmbH mit Sitz in Neu-Isenburg nach Sachsen-Anhalt versandt. Das Inkassobüro gibt vor, für einen Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst " Tipp House " eine offene Forderung für eine Anmeldung einzuziehen. Die Gesamtforderung betrage 138, 61 Euro, die innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage zu überweisen ist.
> ...


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verstehe einer die Juristen.

Da gibt es konspirativ vernetzte Banden von Abofallenstellern und kooperierenden Organe der Rechtspflege, die seit Jahren in aller Öffentlichkeit das Internet unsicher machen.

Sie schädigen zigtausendfach das Vermögen ihrer unerfahrenen Mitbürger, indem sie unter einem Vorwand die persönlichen Daten abphischen und diese dann mit einem Mahndröhgetöse zur Herausgabe eines Lösegeldes pressen.

In der realen Welt ist Taschendiebstahl harmloser. Es wechseln zwar Geldbeträge den Besitzer, ohne das der Geschädigte das wollte, aber er muss nicht genötigt und erpresst werden.

Die mafiös organisierten Abofallen-Banden agieren seit Jahren, haben teilweise schon Gewinnabschöpfungs-Verfahren an den Hacken, machen einfach immer neue Postfach-Firmen auf und ebenso einfach weiter mit dem "Geschäft".

Wo ist da bitte das Problem, die Absicht zu beweisen?

Fällige Betrugsanzeigen werden tausendfach gelocht und abgeheftet, weil es angeblich nicht möglich wäre, den Drahtziehern die Absichtlichkeit ihres Handelns zu beweisen.

Wie blöd ist das denn?

Hier erklärt ein Richter am Landgericht das Geschäftsmodell: Urteil Az. 10 S 53/09 des LG Mannheim - openJur


> Unstreitig handelt es sich auch um Programme, die anderweitig legal kostenlos heruntergeladen werden können, so dass eine Kostenpflicht fern liegend erscheint. Auf diese Art und Weise wird dem Interessenten suggeriert, dass er jedenfalls einen Teil des Angebots der Beklagten kostenlos erhalten kann. Zum Herunterladen eines solchen unentgeltlichen Programms wird man aber immer zur Anmeldemaske geleitet, wo der angebrachte Hinweis auf die Kosten einer Anmeldung jedenfalls nicht so leicht erkennbar und gut wahrnehmbar ist, dass der Durchschnittsverbraucher über die entstehenden Kosten ohne weiteres informiert wird. Dies ergibt sich außer aus dem unstreitigen Bild der Maske auch aus dem unstreitigen Umstand, dass eine sehr große Zahl von Verbrauchern die Kostenpflichtigkeit bei der Anmeldung übersehen haben.





> Sie ist auch von der Bedenklichkeit ihres Vorgehens überzeugt gewesen, wie sich daraus ergibt, dass sie ihre Forderung sofort hat fallen lassen, als sich der Kläger mit anwaltlicher Hilfe zur Wehr gesetzt hat. Bei dieser Sachlage ist von einem fahrlässigen Verhalten der Beklagten auszugehen, so dass der Kläger berechtigt ist, seine der Höhe nach unstreitigen Anwaltskosten ersetzt zu verlangen.


Das bezieht sich auf einen Fall, in dem ein Mahndroherpresster mit anwaltlicher Hilfe ein Ende der Belästigung erreichen wollte.

Dort ist zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen, dass bei typischen Einschüchterungsfallen kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande kommt. Weiter wird klar festgestellt, dass die Drahtzieher ein klares Bewusstsein über diese Tatsache haben.

Trotzdem geht die Mahndrohpresserei weiter. Die Drahtzieher haben das vorstehende Urteil vom Gericht zugestellt bekommen. Lesen müssen sie selbst, verstehen, was dort steht, auch. Sie haben ein Organ der Rechtspflege zur Seite, das den Sachverhalt sicher richtig erläutern kann, wenn morgens der Wecker hörbar läutet.

Aber kann man weiter davon ausgehen, sie hätten zufällig nicht gewusst, wie ihr "Geschäft" läuft?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Dort ist zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen, dass bei typischen Einschüchterungsfallen kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande kommt. Weiter wird klar festgestellt, dass die Drahtzieher ein klares Bewusstsein über diese Tatsache haben.



Der Beweis des Betrugsvorsatzes ist damit so geführt, dass er für den Querschnitt der informierten Laien plausibel ist, und auch für Zivilrichter, nicht jedoch für deutsche Staatsanwälte. Die verfolgen lieber Ladendiebe und Handtaschenräuber. Da haben sie was greifbares in der Hand.



dvill schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht die Mahndrohpresserei weiter. Die Drahtzieher haben das vorstehende Urteil vom Gericht zugestellt bekommen. Lesen müssen sie selbst, verstehen, was dort steht, auch. Sie haben ein Organ der Rechtspflege zur Seite, das den Sachverhalt sicher richtig erläutern kann, wenn morgens der Wecker hörbar läutet.



Solange niemand den Abzocker dazu zwingt, das Urteil zu lesen und auch zu beachten, ist das Urteil nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt ist.

Solange eine aufsichtführende Behörde oder eine Rechtsanwaltskammer es nicht  fertigbringen, als gestandene Juristen einem unseriösen Mitglied ihres Berufsstandes den gewerbsmäßigen Betrug nachzuweisen und dann auch die berufsrechtlichen Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen, wird das so weitergehen.



dvill schrieb:


> Aber kann man weiter davon ausgehen, sie hätten zufällig nicht gewusst, wie ihr "Geschäft" läuft?



Der Vorsatz, davon aktiv nichts wissen zu wollen, ist ihnen nicht nachweisbar. :scherzkeks:

Inkassobüros und vor allem Rechtsanwälte geniessen in Deutschland den Status der gesetzlich garantierten Narrenfreiheit. Diese Narrenfreiheit auch nur antasten zu wollen, kommt der Verletzung einer heiligen Kuh in Indien gleich.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Inkassobüros und vor allem Rechtsanwälte geniessen in Deutschland den Status der gesetzlich garantierten Narrenfreiheit.


Das ist eine  gröbliche Diskriminierung der Narrenzunft. Gerade in der Karnevalszeit  kann das nicht unwidersprochen bleiben. 
Narren sind unterhaltsam. Der gesamte Bereich des Internetbanditentums samt seiner inkompetenten 
juristischen Dulder ist einfach nur zum Kotzen.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Diese Narrenfreiheit auch nur antasten zu wollen, kommt der Verletzung einer heiligen Kuh in Indien gleich.


Es dürfte einfacher und ungefährlicher  sein in Indien eine Kuh zu töten als als die Gilde
 deutscher Inkassostalker abzuschiessen.


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Bei der Dialerei hat es auch nur knapp 10 Jahre gedauert, bis Gerichte und eine lahmende Aktivität der Politik dem Treiben ein Ende bereitet haben.

Im Wirtschaftsministerium träumen einige Irre wohl immer noch davon, dass mit den modernen Formen der Beutelschneiderei irgendwie auch Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen seien.

Bei der Mahndrohpresserei der Einschüchterungsmafia müssen wenigstens noch merkbefreite Banken das Konto kooperativ zur Verfügung stellen. Vielleicht passiert ein Wunder und auch bei Banken sind Menschen beschäftigt, die denken können. Wer weiß?

Oder es spricht sich rum, dass man Mahndrohmüll in den Müll kippt und alles ist gut.

Oder es wird bekannt, dass die Gesetzeslage seit einem halben Jahr geändert ist und die Geneppten einfach ihr Widerrufsrecht noch ausüben können - für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass der Blitz einschlägt oder so.


----------



## guenni09 (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Bei der Dialerei hat es auch nur knapp 10 Jahre gedauert, bis Gerichte und eine lahmende Aktivität der Politik dem Treiben ein Ende bereitet haben.




Hat nicht die zunehmende Verbreitung von DSL der Dialerei hauptsächlich den Todesstoß gebracht?

guenni


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wie man es nimmt. 
Die zunehmende Verbreitung von DSL hatte die Nahrungsgrundlage für die Dialer bereits stark ausgedünnt. Zu einem Zeitpunkt, als daher das natürliche technische Ende der Dialerei bereits absehbar war, brachte dann die RegTP (jetzt BNETZA) das sogenannte "Dialerfenster", ein genormtes Sichtfenster zur Eingabebestätigung des Preishinweises. Dialer müssen auch registriert sein.

Das war es wohl, was der Dialerei, die schon kräftig geröchelt hat, endgültig den Todesstoß versetzt hat. Kurz nach Durchsetzung dieses Normfensters haben dann die großen, bekannten Dialer-Haie allesamt kurz nacheinander angekündigt, sich aus dem Geschäft zurückzuziehen.

Teilweise wurde umfirmiert in dubiose Zahlungsdienstleister für Pr0n-Abzocke. Teilweise wurde umfirmiert in 0900-Betrügerei, vielleicht auch in Callcenter für Gewinnbimmelanrufe.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das war es wohl, was der Dialerei, die schon kräftig geröchelt hat, endgültig den Todesstoß versetzt hat. Kurz nach Durchsetzung dieses Normfensters haben dann die großen, bekannten Dialer-Haie allesamt kurz nacheinander angekündigt, sich aus dem Geschäft zurückzuziehen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-dialer-fenster-wird-ab-17-maerz-pflicht.html
Der wohl bekannteste Dialervermarkter aus Berlin hatte  seine damals bereits registrierte  
neue Dialergeneration  nicht  mehr zum Einsatz gebracht.
De facto  alle  Dialerangebote verschwanden praktisch über Nacht.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Eine weitere Variante von Internetbanditentum 

Abzocke bei Wohnungssuche - WISO - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Gut wäre natürlich auch mal ein Richter, der noch ein wenig mehr durchblickt.

Die mafiös operierenden Einschüchterungsfallenerpresser kassieren das Lösegeld im Erfolgsfall ohne jede Gegenleistung.

Die Dialermafia machte sich wenigstens noch etwas Mühe zum Einsammeln kostenlos vorhandenen "Premium Contents". Heute geht es nur noch um Trittbrettfahrerei bei der Suche nach kostenlos vorhandener Software.

Die späteren Opfer suchen z.B. bei Google nach Programmnamen. Bezahlwerbung von Werbedrücker schleust diese Internetteilnehmer über üble Hinterhofwege zu den Abzockfallen.

Ohne die Bezahlwerbung dieser Banditen würden die Opfer direkt die Links der Originalangebote finden. Das würde viel schneller gehen, weil dort nicht persönliche Daten abgephischt werden müssten.

Also nicht nur keine Leistung, sondern umständlicher. Und das zu Schweinepreisen für nichts. Wofür wurde der Wucherparagraph erfunden?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Wucherparagraph wäre eigentlich dazu da, dass er auch angewendet wird. Allerdings würde das die Ausübung kreativer Geschäftsmodelle ... am Wirtschaftsstandort D... behindern.

Problem ist hier (wie so oft im deutschen Recht): der Begriff des "Wuchers" wird nirgends so recht legaldefiniert, alles bleibt im Schwammigen. Aber es traut sich auch kein Richter dazu, einen Präzedenzfall zu setzen. In England oder in den USA wird in der Rechtsprechung weniger mit kasuistisch festgelegten Gesetzen gearbeitet, sondern sehr viel mit Präzedenzfällen. Dort traut man sich auch zu, "den Geist des Gesetzes" in der Rechtsprechung immer wieder zu bestimmen und als Argumentation heranzuziehen.
Bei uns ist dagegen aus historischer (großdeutsch negativ besetzter) Zeit dieser Begriff. "Geist des Gesetzes..." etwas, wovor sich seit WWII die Juristen hüten. Das riecht in Deutschland sofort nach Volksgerichtshof, so etwas nimmt kein Jurist mehr in den Mund - auch wenn es gerechtfertigt und gefordert wäre.

Daher wartet man immer hypsch zu, bis der Leidensdruck so groß wird, dass es ein paar Detailänderungen an den Gesetzen gibt, ein paar Lücken werden dadurch geschlossen, ein paar neue anderswo wieder aufgemacht. Man doktert immer nur an kasuistischen Formulierungen herum und vermeidet tunlichst eine Festlegung in Dingen, die aus dem Gesetzestext nicht wortwörtlich so zu entnehmen sind.

Daraus folgt der schöne deutsche Wahlspruch: "Was nicht explizit verboten ist, das ist erlaubt."


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wenigstens das: Internet-Firma aus München tappt in eigene Abo-Falle - Abzocker muss 1,2 Millionen Euro auszahlen - München - Aktuelles - tz-online.de


> *Münchner Online-Abzocker muss 1,2 Mio. Euro auszahlen*
> 
> München - Ein Benutzer klickt gegen einen Münchner Online-Abzocker zurück – und bekommt sowohl von Amts- als auch Landgericht Recht. Bringt er jetzt das ganze Imperium zu Fall?
> 
> ...


Mehr davon. Da klingelt beim Anwalt nicht nur der Wecker.


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

NDR Info - NDR Info - Programm - Sendungen - Reportage


> Adresse im Niemandsland
> 
> Die Firma, die S. P. die Rechnungen schickte, ist in England registriert - eine Tochterfirma soll in Hamburg beheimatet sein. Die Adresse liegt im Nirgendwo zwischen Großmarkt und Elbbrücken. In dem heruntergekommenen 50er-Jahre-Bau steht nicht mal der Name am Briefkasten. Andere Firmen in dem Gebäude berichten, dass immer wieder Betrogene vorbeikämen oder anriefen.
> 
> Das Betrugs-Geschäft scheine sich zu lohnen, sagt die Verbraucherschützerin V.. Bei einem Anbieter, dessen Konten eingefroren wurden, sollen Forderungen in sechsstelliger Höhe innerhalb weniger Tage aufgelaufen sein. Das sei vielleicht ein Extrembeispiel - aber es gebe ja nicht ohne Grund soviele derartige Seiten im Netz, meint V..


----------



## bernhard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

WDR 2 Der Sender. - Westzeit - Kundenfalle Internet


> Im grunde geht es darum, unseriöse, zum teil mit schlimmen Mafia-Methoden arbeitende Unternehmen zu stoppen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Dame wiederholt ständig, das sie nichts aber auch gar nichts von der Methodik  der Nutzlosbranche verstanden hat:


> Was will Ministerin ändern?
> Das Justizministerium will, dass immer ein "deutlich erkennbares Preisangabefenster" zu sehen ist, wenn etwas Geld kosten soll


Dasselbe gilt leider Gottes auch für die VZetten, die ebenfalls nichts  begriffen haben oder begreifen wollen


> Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sagen die Verbraucherschutzverbände. Außerdem gibt es Erfahrungen aus Frankreich; da gibt es diese so genannten "Doppelklick-Vorschrift" seit einiger Zeit - und dort hat man kaum noch Probleme mit solchen Abo-Fallen.


Die Aboabzocke gibt dort es nicht wegen irgendwelcher Doppelklickerei, sondern weil es dort keine mafiösen Inkassounternehmen und  Inkassoanwälte gibt. bzw Inkassostalking dort mit hohen Strafen 
 belegt ist.
Aber an dieses heikle Thema wagt man sich natürlich nicht heran.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

In Frankreich gibt es eine staatliche Wettbewerbsbehörde, die solchen Kasperbuden die Hammelbeine langziehen würde.
Eine Preisverschleierung gilt dort als strafbare Werbung und nicht nur als Ordnungswidrigkeit.

In Deutschland gibt es keine staatliche Wettbewerbsbehörde. Die freien Verbände sind zahnlose Tiger.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Schön: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/DatenklauGeldklau.htm


> *„Mein Geld kriegt ihr nicht!“*
> 
> Wer Daten klaut, will sie zu Geld machen. Darauf weisen wir aus Anlass des „Safer Internet Day“ am 9. Februar 2010 hin.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Wer Daten klaut, will sie zu Geld machen


Das gilt aber auch für die Daten, die Verbrauchern unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen "aus der 
Rippe geleiert" werden, z.B durch Anmeldezwang  bei angeblich kostenlosen Seiten oder dubiosen Gewinnspielen.  

Warum so viele Verbraucher  derart leichtfertig mit ihren Daten umgehen, wird immer ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Rosenheim/Landkreis: Die Konten der Anwältin G. - Rosenheim Land - Rosenheim - OVB online


> Jetzt hat G. ihr Glück auch bei einem Geldinstitut in Rosenheim versucht - und ist erneut abgeblitzt.


Am Geldbeutel sind robuste Einschüchterungsfallenbanditen bemerkenswert empfindsam.

Die Einsichtsfähigkeiten bei den Banken wachsen.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Vielleicht kommt man noch dahin, dass die Nutzlosen demnächst Western-Union-Transfer verlangen müssen - wie die 419-Nigeria-Betrüger.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Gratis-Angebote im Netz nicht selten Kostenfallen - sueddeutsche.de


> Gratis-Angebote im Netz nicht selten Kostenfallen
> - Ob Kochrezepte, Dokumentvorlagen, Gedichte oder Horoskope: Das Netz scheint zwar eine unerschöpfliche Quelle für kostenlose Angebote zu sein. Doch bei der Registrierung schließen Verbraucher manchmal ungewollt einen Abo-Vertrag ab.


Nach vier Jahren hat man es auch bei der Süddeutschen mitbekommen, aber auch jetzt noch 
 nicht verstanden,  sondern plappert nur nach. Verbraucher schließen keine Verträge auf Nutzlosseiten ab.


> wenn bei Anmeldung nach Name und Adresse gefragt wird», rät E. C.  von der Verbraucherzentrale. Dann sollten Nutzer die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und das Kleingedruckte hinsichtlich versteckter Angebotspreise genau durchlesen.


Warum wird dann von Gerichten klipp und klar entschieden, dass solche versteckten Preisangaben 
unwirksam sind?
Es ist nicht Aufgabe   von Verbrauchern in virtuellen Kellerregalen nach  Preisangaben  Blinde Kuh 
zu spielen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Abzocke: Kostenlos kann teuer werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Reißerischer Titel:


> Kostenlos kann teuer werden


der erst ganz zum Schluss relativiert wird 


> S.  warnt davor, die Rechnung aus der Abzock-Falle zu bezahlen. Die Verträge seien unwirksam. Von Mahnungen, Inkasso-Schreiben, Forderungen von Rechtsanwälten oder Drohungen mit Schufa-Einträgen sollten sich Verbraucher nicht verunsichern lassen. "Man wird mindestens ein Jahr mit Schreiben bombardiert", so die Verbraucherschützerin.


Dann  die  übliche schwachsinnige Schreibselempfehlung: 


> Internetnutzer sollten Widerspruch gegen die Forderungen einlegen. Musterschreiben und weitere Informationen gebe es bei den Verbraucherzentralen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> *Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).*


Und natürlich der Ruf nach der  Gesetzesänderung an der völlig falschen Stelle. 


> Um Internetsurfer besser vor der Abzocke zu schützen, forderte S.  Gesetzesänderungen. So solle es verpflichtend werden, vor dem Abschluss eines Vertrags noch einmal ausdrücklich auf die Kosten hinzuweisen. Dies sei zum Beispiel in Frankreich der Fall, wo es fast keine Probleme mit versteckten Gebühren gebe.


Frankreich hat kein Problem damit, weil es dort kein Inkassostalking gibt, aber an das heise Eisen wagt man sich natürlich nicht.

Jeder Betroffene kann selber etwas tun:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofalleHandwerklegen.htm


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.blick-punkt.com/side76.html?nid=2919


> Darüber hinaus leitete die Staatsanwaltschaft München aufgrund der Vielzahl an Strafanzeigen ein größeres Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die abgebrühte Münchnerin ein. Das Rosenheimer Geldinstitut kündigte das eingerichtete Konto unverzüglich.
> 
> Die Abzockerin steht also momentan ohne Bankverbindung da – ein Problem insofern, da die als Inkasso-Anwältin für mehrere Abo-Fallen tätige Juristin zur Abwicklung ihrer Dienstleistungen ein Konto braucht, dieses sogar Grundvoraussetzung für ihre freie Berufsausübung ist. Das Beispiel zeigt deutlich, dass die Bankverbindung also die Schwachstelle von unseriös arbeitenden Abo-Fallen und deren Geldeintreibern ist.


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Angebliche Internetnutzung ? wenn Inkassobüros mahnen | MDR.DE


> Die Folge ist, dass es ein Dutzend Beschwerden täglich gibt, die beim zuständigen Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main eingehen. Es kann die Vollmacht jedoch nur entziehen, lässt das Gericht schriftlich mitteilen:
> 
> *" ... wenn begründete Tatsachen die Annahme dauerhaft unqualifizierter Rechtsdienstleistungen zum Nachteil der Rechtsuchenden … rechtfertigen. Auch unseriöses Beitreibungsgebaren kann eine mangelhafte Qualifikation begründen."*
> 
> Schriftliche Äußerung des Oberlandesgerichts Frankfurt am Main


Zu gut deutsch:

Wer einen Jagdschein macht, muss wenigstens einige Kenntnisse nachweisen, z.B. wann Schonzeiten sind oder was einen Hasen von einem Hirschen unterscheidet.

Die Inkassolizenz gibt es einfach so ohne Voraussetzungen.

Je blöder man ist, desto besser.

Missbräuchliches Beitreiben nicht bestehender Forderungen sind endlos zulässig, solange man die Zahlungserpresserei mit lernresistenter Blödheit erklären kann.

Klasse.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Man muss die Staatsanwaltschaften schon verstehen. Was ist schon Internet-Abo-Abzocke, wenn derart wichtige Probleme behandelt werden müssen:
Gutes vom Bauernhof - KURIOSES

NB: Das ist weder ein April- noch ein Faschingsscherz...:unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verbraucher & Service Vorsicht, Abo-Fallen: Nicht abkassieren lassen - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland


> Auch schon mal aus heiterem Himmel eine Rechnung bekommen? Millionen Bundesbürger sind entnervt und ratlos, weil sie dubiose Forderungen, Mahnungen oder gar Inkassobriefe am Hals haben. Oft kommen monatelang immer neue Schreiben. Die Empfänger sollen zahlen, obwohl sie nichts geordert, gekauft oder in Anspruch genommen haben.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Härtere Gangart: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Der Eine von der Tankstelle


> Gleichzeitig soll er aber auf eine Vielzahl seiner Rechte zu verzichten bzw. diese an Herrn Tank abtreten. So verlangt er zur Absicherung seiner Forderung von den Betroffenen die Sicherungsübereignung von Autos oder sonstigen Wertgegenständen bzw. gleich die Abtretung des pfändbaren Teils des Einkommens.
> 
> Herr Tank schlägt aus einer solchen Vereinbarung einen schönen Profit. Denn neben den üblichen Gebühren setzt dieser auch gleich eine Einigungsgebühr mit auf die Rechnung.
> 
> Der Verbraucher sollte sich von den aktuellen Schreiben aus dem Hause Tank nicht beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Gerichtlich abgeschlossen: Rechtskräftiges Unterlassungsurteil des Landgerichts Frankfurt a.M. gegen den Geschäftsführer der NetContent Ltd.
> Wirkung: Seiten werden mittlerweile von der Online Content Ltd. betrieben.


So sieht das aus.

Der alte Geschäftsführer macht mit neuen Tarnadressen natürlich in gleicher Weise weiter.

Und Geschädigte erstatten wieder tausende Strafanzeigen. Die werden gelocht und abgeheftet.

Weil die Staatsanwälte unsicher sind, ob die Drahtzieher vorsätzlich handeln oder wissen können, was sie tun ...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Weil die Staatsanwälte unsicher sind, ob die Drahtzieher vorsätzlich handeln oder wissen können, was sie tun ...


Die mildesten Interpretationen für diese Verhaltensweise sind grauer Star im fortgeschrittenem
 Stadium, Faulheit und/oder völlige Ignoranz. 

Weitergehende Deutungen müssen aus rechtlichen Gründen unterbleiben...


----------



## dvill (2 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Neue OZ online: Die Handlanger der Internet-Abzocker


> Gerissene Geschäftemacher füllen sich mit zweifelhaften Internetangeboten die Taschen. Doch die Raffzähne können sich in dieser rechtlichen Grauzone sicher fühlen.





> Zahlt der angebliche Nutzer nicht, ist die Zeit der Rechtsanwälte und Inkassobüros gekommen. Branchenführer ist der Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank. Dessen Drohschreiben beeindrucken offenbar viele Kunden. Sie zahlen, obwohl sie es gar nicht müssten. Nach einer Umfrage der Verbraucherzentralen von 2007 fallen vor allem Jugendliche darauf herein. Jeder Zehnte, der eine Rechnung erhielt, überwies die geforderte Summe.


----------



## bernhard (2 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Scaremail-Inkasso verliert gerade den Angstmacher "Hilfe, die haben meine IP-Adresse":

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-karlsruhe-kippt-vorratsdatenspeicherung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (11 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

*Zum Münchner Freispruch einer Abzockanwältin durch die Staatsanwaltschaft*

Am AG Marburg hat der Richter den Fall eines Abzockanwalts zivilrechtlich so gewertet, dass eine "offensichtliche Nichtforderung" vertreten wird.
NJW - Neue Juristische Wochenschrift

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München war dagegen in ihrem Persilschein an eine Münchner Abzockanwältin der Meinung, dass hier keine "offensichtliche Nichtforderung", sondern lediglich eine rechtlich zweifelhafte Forderung eingetrieben wird.

Auch die Tatsache, dass die Anwältin schon beim Widerspruchsschreiben eines Anwalts regelmäßig sofort auf die Forderung verzichtet, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft München nicht dazu bewegen können, diese ausgeübte Praxis als offensichtliches Vertreten einer Nichtforderung zu werten.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München hat alle erdenklichen juristischen Klimmzüge gemacht, um die Anwältin aus dem Betrugsvorwurf herauszuholen. Das aber wäre meines Erachtens nicht mehr die originäre Aufgabe eines Staatsanwalts gewesen, Klimmzüge in einem hier vorliegenden Umfang anzustellen, nur um alle eventuell irgendwie begründbaren Entlastungen für einen Beschuldigten heranzuziehen. Diese Aufgabe hätte er dem Richter sowie der Verteidigung überlassen können und auch sollen. Und dann hätte man ja gesehen, ob die Klage zugelassen worden wäre oder nicht, und ob im Strafprozess der Richter das auch so beurteilt hätte. Jedenfalls wäre es dann kein Freispruch durch die Staatsanwaltschaft mehr gewesen. Der Staatsanwalt hat hier in einem großen Teilbereich die Aufgaben eines Richters übernommen.

Die Zeit, die in diese Klimmzüge investiert wurde, wäre in eine vernünftige, strafrechtlich stichhaltig begründete Argumentationskette für den Betrugsvorsatz zu investieren gewesen, und nicht im krampfhaften Aufsuchen entlastender Momente.

Es wird noch irgendwann die Zeit kommen, wo man als Wirtschaftskrimineller in Deutschland keinen Verteidiger mehr braucht. Denn die qualifizierte Verteidigung nach allen Regeln der Kunst besorgt dann der Staatsanwalt. Auf Kosten des Staates.

Angeklagt werden dann nur noch Frikadellendiebe sowie Müllfahrer, die einen weggeworfenen Kinderwagen (="Gemeindeeigentum" :scherzkeks mitgehen lassen.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die unwürdige Eierei um den heißen Brei, um alles ganz normal zu finden, ist schon schräg, wenn man sieht, was Gerichte tatsächlich entscheiden:

Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Nachdem die Münchner Inkasso-Rechtsanwältin trotzdem versuchte, bei dem Opfer Geld einzutreiben, machte sie sich, so das Amtsgericht (Urteil v. 12.08.2009 - Az. 9 O 93/09), der "Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug" schuldig. Sie müsse dem Betroffenen also Schadensersatz bezahlen - nämlich die Kosten für seinen Rechtsanwalt. Auch die Prozesskosten in Höhe von rund 150 Euro wurden der Inkasso-Anwältin vom Gericht auferlegt.


http://rsw.beck.de/rsw/upload/NJW/KW_10-2010.pdf


> Das Gericht sieht in der Aufmachung des Internetportals, der Beklagten zu 1), www.opendownload.de und der Art und Weise wie der Interessent auf die dargebotenen Inhalte zugreifen kann, eine konkludente Täuschung, um sich einen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen.


Unverständlich, warum man so viele Worte macht, um ein anderes Ergebnis "herbeizureden".


----------



## dvill (13 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Noch ein Gericht, das durchblickt: Urteil Az. 10 S 53/09 des LG Mannheim - openJur


> Unstreitig handelt es sich auch um Programme, die anderweitig legal kostenlos heruntergeladen werden können, so dass eine Kostenpflicht fern liegend erscheint. Auf diese Art und Weise wird dem Interessenten suggeriert, dass er jedenfalls einen Teil des Angebots der Beklagten kostenlos erhalten kann. Zum Herunterladen eines solchen unentgeltlichen Programms wird man aber immer zur Anmeldemaske geleitet, wo der angebrachte Hinweis auf die Kosten einer Anmeldung jedenfalls nicht so leicht erkennbar und gut wahrnehmbar ist, dass der Durchschnittsverbraucher über die entstehenden Kosten ohne weiteres informiert wird. Dies ergibt sich außer aus dem unstreitigen Bild der Maske auch aus dem unstreitigen Umstand, dass eine sehr große Zahl von Verbrauchern die Kostenpflichtigkeit bei der Anmeldung übersehen haben.





> Sie ist auch von der Bedenklichkeit ihres Vorgehens überzeugt gewesen, wie sich daraus ergibt, dass sie ihre Forderung sofort hat fallen lassen, als sich der Kläger mit anwaltlicher Hilfe zur Wehr gesetzt hat.


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Neue OZ online: Die Handlanger der Internet-Abzocker


http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958626&listid=1121028317620


> Abzocke im Netz
> Ungewollt Abonnent für 192,00 Euro - Antassia bittet zur Kasse


http://www.neue-oz.de/preexport_startseite/20100316_Endlich__Klatsche_f__r_Internet-Abzocker.html


> Endlich: Klatsche für Osnabrücker Internet-Abzocker
> Das Amtsgericht Marburg hat dem Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank in die Suppe gespuckt. Tank macht sich der Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug schuldig, wenn er Opfern von Abzocker-Seiten im Internet das Geld abknöpft.


Eines der wenigen weiteren Medienechos 
Weitere Einzelheiten zum Abo-Fallen-Urteil - teltarif.de News


> Weitere Einzelheiten zum Abo-Fallen-Urteil
> Wer bekanntermaßen kostenfreie Software lädt, muss kein Bezahl-Abo erwarten 	 17.03.2010  11:52


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

MeToo abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-81.html#post309703


----------



## dvill (23 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verbraucherzentrale: Regierung muss Abofallen sofort stoppen - Golem.de


> Verbraucherzentrale: Regierung muss Abofallen sofort stoppen
> Aigner soll nicht auf EU-Lösung warten
> 
> Privaten Haushalten entsteht durch Abofallen im Internet jährlich ein Millionenschaden. Die Verbraucherzentrale fordert deshalb die Regierung auf, ihr Versprechen zu halten und eine Bestätigungslösung einzuführen.





> Durch untergeschobene Abos bei vermeintlich kostenlosen Hausaufgabenhilfen, Kochrezeptplattformen und Softwaredownloads entstünde jährlich ein Schaden im mehrstelligen Millionenbereich für private Haushalte, rechnet Billen. Opfer der Abofallen würden mit einschüchternden Drohbriefen überzogen. Nicht wenige zahlten dann aus Angst nach haltlosen Forderungen. Obwohl die Verbraucherzentralen die Verfahren gegen unseriöse Onlineanbieter seit Jahren gewönnen, nehme Abzocke weiter zu. Betreiber der Kostenfallen machten mit geringem Aufwand schnell neue Plattformen auf.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Problem des Inkasso-Stalkings und der Tatsache, dass Inkassobüros und Inkassoanwälte in Deutschland Narrenfreiheit haben, wird von den Verbraucherzentralen merkwürdigerweise nie thematisiert.


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Es wird ihnen ja auch auffallend leicht gemacht, sogar unsinnigste Forderungen einzutreiben.


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das Problem des Inkasso-Stalkings und der Tatsache, dass Inkassobüros und Inkassoanwälte in Deutschland Narrenfreiheit haben, wird von den Verbraucherzentralen merkwürdigerweise nie thematisiert.


Entweder sie haben diese  Problematik nicht begriffen oder sie scheuen 
sich davor sich mit den jeweiligen  Interessensverbänden anzulegen.

Beide Interpretationen  sind nicht gerade ein Ruhmesblatt.


----------



## dvill (24 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 23.03.2010 - Internetbetrug: Aigner muss Abofallen stoppen


> "Wir haben es in Deutschland mit einem spezifischen Problem zu tun, für das so schnell wie möglich eine spezifische Lösung gefunden werden muss. Verbrauchern dürfen im Internet nicht länger mafiösen Banden ausgesetzt sein", fordert Billen.


Das ist jedenfalls uneingeschränkt richtig erkannt.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Groschen ist im Zeitlupentempo gefallen. Über vier Jahre hat er zu dieser 
einleuchtenden   Erkenntnis gebraucht...

Die Forderungen  gehen aber  völlig an der Realität vorbei. Es wird der irreführende Eindruck erweckt,
 dass die Forderungserpressungen  der Abofallensteller zu Recht bestünden. Dies ist in einer ganzen Reihe von 
gerade auch jüngsten Urteilen verneint worden. 

Wer zahlt, tut es aus Angst oder Unwissenheit, aber nicht weil die Forderungen zu Recht bestünden.

An das wahre Grundübel Inkassostalking wagt man sich nicht heran. Entweder weil man es nicht
 versteht oder  nicht verstehen will.
Solche Vorschläge sind genauso daneben wie die Forderungen nach Internetstoppschildern.

*...nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf*


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Bevor man es schafft, in Deutschland erfolgreich die Narrenfreiheitsrechte von Inkassobüros 
und -Anwälten zu beschneiden, schlachtet man eher in Kalkutta bei helllichtem Tag auf einem 
Marktplatz ungestört eine heilige Kuh.


----------



## dvill (26 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Banditen im Mittelalter versteckten sich im tiefen Wald in sicheren Höhlen und waren für niemanden findbar. In der Neuzeit gibt es keine unauffindbare Verstecke.

Neue OZ online: Der Osnabrücker Skandal-Anwalt O. T. hat Ärger mit Betrügern


> „Kein Kommentar“
> 
> Wer klingelt, steht unter Beobachtung eines Kameraauges oberhalb des Klingelknopfes. Nein, Herr T. sei nicht zu sprechen, sagt eine Frauenstimme. Außerdem gebe Herr T. grundsätzlich keine Auskünfte gegenüber der Presse. Auch der Hinweis, dass Herr T. offenbar Opfer von Betrügern geworden sei, die seine Unterschrift fälschten, stimmt die Dame am anderen Ende der Sprechanlage nicht um: „Kein Kommentar.“ Sie betrachte das Gespräch jetzt als beendet und bittet zu gehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> „Kein Kommentar.“ Sie betrachte das Gespräch jetzt als beendet und bittet zu gehen.


Same Procedure as in all the years


> Herr T. lächelt nicht gerne. Zumindest nicht auf dem leider einzigen Foto, das wir von ihm haben. Schwarzes V-Shirt, vertretergraues Sakko, die Hände primanergleich übereinander, schaut er blaß aus tiefliegenden Augen ins Objektiv. Ein überarbeiteter Elektriker, könnte man auf den ersten Blick meinen...


Er ist, was er von Anfang an (2005) war: Ein "überarbeiteter Elektriker" :smile:


----------



## dvill (31 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/16/0,3672,8060016,00.html


> Internetbetrüger werden immer dreister. Sie werben bei Google mit Gratisprogrammen, täuschen ihre Opfer und schieben ihnen teure Abos unter. Der Nutzer merkt den Betrug erst, wenn die Rechnung kommt. Verbraucherschützer fordern schärfere Gesetze.





> Google verdient mit
> 
> Die Abzocker müssen für jeden Klick auf eine ihrer Werbeanzeigen einen bestimmten Geldbetrag an Google überweisen. Indirekt verdient das Suchmaschinenunternehmen an dieser Abzockmasche also mit. Dabei gibt sich der werbefinanzierte Suchgigant in seinen Werberichtlinien ansonsten reichlich streng. Für hochprozentigen Alkohol, Waffen oder Zigaretten darf bei Google nicht geworben werden.
> 
> Die Werbung für Abzockseiten ist formal zwar ebenfalls verboten. Die Einhaltung des Verbots wird in der Praxis aber offenbar nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Internetbetrüger werden immer dreister. Sie werben bei Google mit Gratisprogrammen,


Wow, das ZDF hat es auch schon mitgekriegt   Vor über einem Jahr hier im Forum: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


> Verbraucherschützer fordern schärfere Gesetze.


und dann kommt wieder die Forderung, die beweist, dass man absolut nichts verstanden hat. 


> Im Einzelnen fordern die Verbraucherschützer eine Bestätigungslösung: Kosten, die bei Verträgen im Internet entstehen, sollten die Nutzer über einen auffälligen Button immer separat bestätigen müssen.


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Das eigentliche Thema und Ursache für diese  Form der Abzocke, die es* nur *in Deutschland  gibt:
nämlich das   Inkassostalking durch Betreiber, Inkassobüros und  Mahnwälte  wird bei all  diesen Berichten fein säuberlich ausgeklammert.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.krone.at/krone/S154/object_id__193025/hxcms/


> Derzeit versucht ein deutscher Schwindel-Anwalt, Kärntner abzuzocken. Er spekuliert anscheinend mit der Angst der Menschen vor weiteren Spesen, Gerichtskosten und sogar Klagen. Seine Standardforderung: 138 Euro.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Abzocke: Anwalt mahnt Sechsjährigen ab - Dortmund - DerWesten


> Eine Abmahnung für einen Sechsjährigen? Kein Aprilscherz, sondern üble Internet-Abzocke. Paul aus Dortmund hat eine Rechnung von einem Anwalt bekommen, da der Junge Software aus dem Web heruntergeladen haben soll. Nun soll er 138 Euro bezahlen. Die Verbraucherzentrale wittert Betrug.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Forderungsmanagement: Ab 1.4. gelten neue Datenschutz-Regelungen unter dem Schlagwort ?Scoring-Novelle? - Recht - haufe.de


> Am 1.4.2010 treten neue Datenschutzvorschriften in Kraft, die unter dem Namen „Scoring-Novelle“ zusammengefasst sind. Darunter sind auch Vorschriften, die direkten Einfluss auf das Forderungsmanagement haben. Wer gegen die neuen Regelungen zur Datenübermittlung verstößt, dem drohen Strafen und Schadenersatzforderungen säumiger Kunden.
> 
> Betroffen: Zusammenarbeit mit Inkassobüros oder Kreditversicherungen





> *  Regel 2:
> 
> Der säumige Schuldner muss mindestens zweimal schriftliche vom Unternehmen gemahnt worden sein, bevor die Datenübermittlung erlaubt ist.





> *  Regel 5:
> 
> Wenn der Schuldner die Forderung bestreitet, gleichgültig aus welchem Grund, darf eine Datenübermittlung nicht erfolgen. Die Tatsache des Bestreitens ist zu prüfen und zu dokumentieren.
> 
> ...


Gilt das auch für Inkassostalker und Zahlungserpresser mit Anwaltszulassung?


----------



## wahlhesse (2 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ist zu befürchten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.krone.at/krone/S154/object_id__193025/hxcms/


Betrüger, Schwindel-Anwalt, Gauner... Man hat in Österreich den Herrn W. offenbar besser verstanden als hierzulande...
"Gauner muß man Gauner nennen" (dürfen)


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Betrüger, Schwindel-Anwalt, Gauner... Man hat in Österreich den Herrn W. offenbar besser verstanden als hierzulande...
> "Gauner muß man Gauner nennen" (dürfen)



Ob die jetzt auch "unsyndikatische Post aus München" erhalten?


----------



## dvill (4 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/2010/4/3/@[email protected]/ct.0410.003.pdf


> Laut einer jüngst erschienen Umfrage des Verbandes BITKOM in Kooperation mit dem Forschungsinstitut Forsa haben 23 Prozent der Internetnutzer in Deutschland schon einmal falsche Angaben gemacht. Das entspricht 12 Millionen Nutzern. Sie haben für sich entschieden, dass nicht jedes Feld – und sei es auch ein Pflichtfeld – mit der wahren Information befüllt werden muss. Wer noch keinen sechsten Sinn für die Informationsgesellschaft entwickelt hat, sollte sich beeilen, das nachzuholen. Ich habe soeben begonnen.


Gegen Banditenüberfälle ist das jedenfalls eine gute Strategie.


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

» xenonite.net » news » 23 Prozent der Deutschen machen Falschangaben im Netz


> Ich frage mich, wie 77 Prozent der Internetnutzer so  blöd blauäugig sein können, ihre tatsächlichen persönlichen Daten im Internet anzugeben. Insbesondere in Zeiten, in denen der CEO eines führenden Social Media Portals die Privatshpäre und Datenschutz als überholt und altmodisch ansieht und so etwas am liebsten gleich über Bord werfen würde sollte man sich besser dreimal überlegen, ob man seine persönlichen Daten herausgibt.


----------



## dvill (4 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Von Abofallen und anderen Verbrechern - ABAKUS


> ich bin wirklich frustriert. Jeder noch so fiese Verbrecher darf Werbung schalten. Von der Abofalle bis Heilversprechen ist alles dabei.
> 
> Die Domains mit "fragwürdiger Werbung" lassen sich natürlich filtern. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Da werde ich niemals fertig sein. Allein schon deshalb, weil viele dieser "Anbieter" mehrere Domains haben. Ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Allgemeine Zeitung - Die Abo-Fallen der Nutzlosbranche


> Notwendiger Bestandteil der Nutzlos-Branche sind Anwälte oder Inkassofirmen, die dann das Geld eintreiben. Mit Schreiben, die Drohkulissen aufbauen und einschüchtern, etwa mit der angekündigten Schufa-Eintragung. "Nicht Wenige zahlen verunsichert oder aus Angst die haltlosen Forderungen", heißt es beim Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband.
> "Beim Schreiben eines Inkassobüros knicken manche Betroffene ein", bestätigt L. H.-K. von der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz. "Der Inhalt der Schreiben hört sich dramatisch an".


Und warum unternehmen  die Verbraucherzentralen nicht etwas gegen diese
 "einmalige" deutsche Spezialität Inkassostalking?  Warum wird das Übel nicht an der Wurzel 
angepackt oder zumindest öffentlich angeprangert?? Man jammert darüber, aber nennt das Kind 
nicht beim wahren Namen. Man hat den Eindruck, dass der Ur/Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen wird.  

Schreibselempfehlungen sind nicht das Mittel der Wahl  das Banditentum zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Deren Problem ist, dass sie nie über den Tellerrand gucken. Und sich z.B. mal fragen, wieso es das Problem "Nutzlosabzocke" im Ausland so gar nicht gibt. Und wie das Inkassorecht im Ausland aussieht.

Ein anderes Problem ist, dass wir in Deutschland hier die Kontrolle über den fairen Wettbewerb sogenannten "N.G.O.s", also nichtstaatlichen Organisationen überlassen.

Fast überall im Ausland gibt es staatliche Kommissionen oder Büros, die den fairen Markt überwachen, und die Exekutivvollmachten besitzen und diese auch ausüben.

In den USA gibt es die F.T.C. (Federal Trade Commission). 
Wie groß der Einfluss der F.T.C. sein kann, zeigt unter anderem das Beispiel, wie die Behörde immerhin den großen Kaufhauskonzern Sears zu einem Vergleich zwingen konnte. Um höhere Sanktionen zu vermeiden, musste sich Sears  bereits außergerichtlich bereiterklären, ein Computerprogramm zur Ausspähung des Kundenverhaltens und zur Sammlung persönlicher Daten nicht mehr zu verbreiten und die gesamte Aktion einzustampfen.
http://www.ftc.gov/os/caselist/0823099/090604searsagreement.pdf

Wenn die F.T.C. schon mit Sears klarkommt, dann würden die mit Herrn B. oder mit den S-Brüdern erst recht fertig.

Im übrigen: in den USA sitzen Mail-Spammer wirklich im Knast, wenn sie es zu bunt treiben wie z.B. Alan Ralsky. In Deutschland habe ich noch nie einen Spammer im Knast gesehen.

Auch in Frankreich gibt es eine Wettbewerbsbehörde, die DGCCRF ("Direction générale de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la répression des fraudes"). Die gibt es noch nicht allzu lange, aber auch in Frankreich hat man eingesehen, dass man mit der "freien Kontrolle des freien Marktes" so nicht mehr weiterkommt. Frankreich hat unter anderem auch ein strenges Verbraucherrecht eingeführt und einige einschneidende Dinge im bürgerlichen Recht ("code civile") eindeutig geregelt.

In Art. L 120-1 des französischen Verbrauchergesetzbuches - Neufassung 2008 - wurde der Grundsatz verankert, dass täuschende Geschäftpraktiken grundsätzlich untersagt sind. Eine solche Täuschung liegt nach französischem Recht vor, wenn die Person, für deren Rechnung gehandelt wird, nicht klar zu identifizieren ist (z.B. eine Briefkastenfirma! ), oder wenn wesentliche Informationen verschwiegen werden (Art der Leistung, Adresse des Leistenden(!), Preis, Zahlungsweise, Widerrufsrecht etc.). Hier hat die französische Wettbewerbsbehörde bzw. auch die Justiz vielfältige Handhaben, um gegen betrügerische Betreiber von Webseiten vorzugehen. In Frankreich können unlautere Geschäftspraktiken gegen Verbraucher viel eher strafrechtliche Sanktionen nach sich ziehen, als dies im deutschen Recht der Fall ist.

In England gibt es das OFT ("Office of Fair Trading"), auch das ist ein staatliches Büro, das Ordnungsgelder verhängen kann und das auch tut. Und zwar in empfindlicher Höhe, bis hin zu Millionen britischer Pfund. 

Österreich hat seit 2002 eine "Bundeswettbewerbsbehörde" (BWB).

In Deutschland gibt es dagegen keine staatliche Organisation, die die Einhaltung des Wettbewerbsrechts beaufsichtigt, abgesehen vom Bundeskartellamt, welches aber nur im Hinblick auf das Kartellrecht Kompetenzen hat, sich jedoch nicht z.B. um die Einhaltung von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit zu kümmern hat.

Es gibt lediglich die "Wettbewerbszentrale" als Zusammenschluss freier Marktteilnehmer. Diese nichtstaatliche Organisation kann im Rahmen des Klageverfahrens nach UWG/UKlaG ihr möglichstes versuchen, um den fairen Wettbewerb zu gewährleisten. Das Klageverfahren ist jedoch aufwändig und zeitintensiv. Bis die Verfahren durchgeklagt sind, haben die Abzocker längst die Gewinne eingefahren und ins Ausland transferiert. Zudem hat die WBZ keine Exekutivvollmachten. Sie kann, weil sie eben keine Behörde ist, auch keine Ordnungsgelder verhängen, wie die Behörden im Ausland. Sie kann nur klagen.

Auch die Verbraucherzentralen sind "klagebefugt" nach § 13 UKlaG, ähnlich wie die WBZ. Die tun das auch - aber mit welchem Resultat?
Die erwirkten Urteile nach UWG sind schließlich in aller Regel nur Unterlassungsurteile, das bedeutet, die Beklagten werden dazu unter Androhung eines (sowieso vergleichsweise mageren...) Ordnungsgeldes verurteilt, es _*künftig*_ zu unterlassen, weiterhin die wettbewerbswidrige Handlung durchzuführen.

Nichts leichter als das. :scherzkeks:
Die verurteilten Kasperbuden werden im Nullkommanichts eingestampft, melden Insolvenz an und zahlen dann vielleicht nicht einmal die Prozesskosten. Und zwei Wochen später wird der nächste Penner am Domplatz aufgegabelt, dem gibt man ein paar Tausend Euro für seine Dienste als Strohmann, dann fährt man mal eben schnell mit ihm zum Amt und eröffnet die nächste Kasperbude. Und weiter geht es wie gehabt. Mit denselben Webseiten, Preishinweis in 8-pt-Schrift auf mittelgrauem Untergrund. Natürlich alles kein Vorsatz. Neeeeeeiiiin... Denn in einem freien Markt am freien, globalen Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland darf man ja solche kreativen Unternehmen, die neue Geschäftsmodelle im aufstrebenden Segment des Internets entwickeln, nicht gängeln und behindern. Das schafft ja schließlich Arbeitsplätze - zumindest bei Ferrari und auf den südamerikanischen Kokainplantagen. Das braucht unsere Volkswirtschaft.

Solange man in der Presse, im TV, in den Printmedien und überall stereotyp dieses Engramm von der angeblich überall dringend nötigen "Liberalisierung des Marktes" vorbetet, und solange die Verbraucherzentralen sich nicht dagegen stellen und z.T. auch noch das 6-Wochen-Märchen der Banken nachbeten, wird sich nichts ändern.

Man soll endlich damit mit dem stereotypen Gejammer einer angeblichen Gängelung des deutschen Marktes aufhören. Gerade das angloamerikanische Ausland ist bezüglich des Verbraucher- und Wettbewerbsrechts in manchen Bereichen um einiges strenger, und bei weitem nicht so "liberal", wie uns das hier immer als leuchtendes Vorbild vorgebetet wird.


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

hier ein typische Beispiel einer gesetzlich genehmigten Drohkulisse 


Margot Bauer schrieb:


> Sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Richtig ist:
> Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH,  durch das Kammergericht Berlin zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen.


Laien werden eingeschüchtert, weil sie nicht wissen, dass Inkassobüros ( und  auch Anwälte)
 nichts  weiter als Schreibknechte des jeweiligen Forderungsstellers sind. 
( zuzüglich  drastischen/absurden   Zusatzforderungen natürlich ) 
Anstatt nun solches Vorgehen  öffentlich zu brandmarken, werden Schreibselempfehlungen 
gegeben, die den Eindruck echter Bedrohung sogar noch verstärken müssen und  damit
 vollends contraproduktiv sind.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Jetzt bringt das (Download-)Pack die guten alten Rosstäuschertricks der Dialerei ins Rennen.

Bei den drei Fenstern konnte der Tunneleffekt das spätere Fenster mit dem unscheinbaren Preishinweis ganz gut "vorbereiten".

Das Pack wirbt beim Mitverdiener Google z.B. zu "Earth".


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Bei den drei Fenstern konnte der Tunneleffekt das spätere Fenster mit dem unscheinbaren Preishinweis ganz gut "vorbereiten".


Das hätten wir den Narren gleich sagen können, die jetzt meinen, mit einem Bestätigungsfenster könnte man das Problem lösen. Die werden doch nicht wieder so dumm sein wie bei den Dialern? Wenn nicht gleich das "Trauerrandfenster" eingeführt wird, ist das nur ein weiterer "Scheinangriff" gegen die Abzocker.

Wer verdient denn an allem mit, egal ob Graubereich, kriminelle Tätigkeit, klar betrügerische Dialer? Klar, *die Werbeindustrie! (wer erinnert sich an Crosskirk? Und, wer hat dafür die Werbung gemacht? Wer hat das Hamburger Dialerurteil gegen den Dänen gelesen und dort registriert, wohin das meiste Geld geflossen ist? Wer kooperiert mit Online-Casino-Anbietern, für deren Casinos gespammt wird ohne Ende? Wer kassiert an der Aboabzocke erheblich mit? Noch Fragen?)


Erinnert sich jemand an einen gewissen Leo K* und seinen Busenfreund Helmut?
*

es hat System.


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn nicht gleich das "Trauerrandfenster" eingeführt wird, ist das nur ein weiterer "Scheinangriff" gegen die Abzocker.


Auch das würde nicht gegen die Roßtäuschertricks helfen.  
Das Kernproblem ist und bleibt das Inkassostalking


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand und offensichtlich sind 
manche Amtsrichter seekrank.


----------



## peter999 (30 April 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hoffentlich macht das Amtsgericht den Freischwimmerschein  oder
wo kann für das blinde Auge der Justiz eine Sehhilfe besorgt werden?


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.dbovg.niedersachsen.de/Entscheidung.asp?Ind=0570020100000091+B


> Der Antragsteller legt dar und macht glaubhaft, sich bei insgesamt 172 privaten wie öffentlichen und genossenschaftlichen Kreditinstituten um die Eröffnung eines Kontos bemüht zu haben. Sofern ihm die Kreditinstitute überhaupt geantwortete hätten, sei die Eröffnung eines Kontos abgelehnt worden.


Das hört sich hoffnungsvoll an.


> Im Verfahren auf Erlangung vorläufigen Rechtsschutzes sieht sich die Kammer nicht in der Lage, abschließend zu beurteilen, ob nach dem Zugang zum "memberbereich" beispielsweise das dort verfügbare Angebot sodann derartig nichtssagend ist, dass es hinter der Verlinkung zum kostenlosen download der freeware völlig zurücktritt oder zu bemessen, welche Werthaltigkeit im Sinne eines Marktangebotes dem Zugang zu einer download-Sammlung beigemessen werden kann. Im summarischen Verfahren auf Erlangung vorläufigen Rechtsschutzes geht die Kammer jedenfalls davon aus, dass der Antragsteller nicht von vornherein davon ausgehen muss, dass die von seiner Mandantschaft angebotenen Verträge auf den Austausch von Leistungen in einem besonders groben Missverhältnis gerichtet und damit per se sittenwidrig und unwirksam wären.


Da muss man noch auf den Geist der Erkenntnis hoffen.

Die "Kunden" suchen ein Programm mit einer Suchmaschine. Ohne Bezahlwerbung, die sie auf Fallgrubenseiten leiten, würden sie direkt die Programme finden und laden.

Die Fallgrubenseiten fragen erst persönliche Daten für späteres Inkassostalking ab und leiten dann zum Downloadlink.

Ein Mehrwert durch die Datenabfrage und Umleitung entsteht nicht und war durch die "Kunden" nicht nachgefragt. Die "Zusatzdienstleistung" ist nutzlos.

Noch größer kann ein Missverhältnis zwischen Preis und Dienstleistung nicht sein.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Das hört sich hoffnungsvoll an.


Nicht so ganz! Im 2. Drittel des Entscheidungstextes lässt sich das Gericht zu den Anmeldungen ein und revidiert dabei auch die bisher gern zitierten Entscheidungen anderer Gerichte: 





			
				OVG schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Betrug  bzw. Betrugsversuch sieht die Kammer auch nicht in der Geltendmachung  der mutmaßlich entstandenen Forderung des Internetanbieters durch den  Antragsteller (anders AG Marburg, Urt. v. 18.01.2010, 91 C 981/09; AG  Karlsruhe, Urt. v. 12.08.2009, 9 C 93/09





			
				OVG schrieb:
			
		

> geht die Kammer  deshalb davon aus, dass die vom Antragsteller für seine Mandantschaft in  dieser Form eingetriebenen Beträge weder selbst durchweg deliktisch  erlangt sind, noch in der Geltendmachung eine selbständige Straftat zu  sehen wäre.


Die Kammer erteilt in dem Vorgang dem Rechtsanwalt mit dem großen "T" im Briefkopf einen Persilschein: 





			
				OVG schrieb:
			
		

> ...geht die Kammer  davon aus, dass der Antragsteller im Rahmen seiner Geschäftsbeziehungen  zur Antragsgegnerin nicht systematisch Beihilfe zu einem fremden - ggf.  versuchten - oder fremdnützigen Betrug begeht, noch er selbst einen  solchen Straftatbestand durch die von ihm erstellten und versandten  Anspruchsschreiben begangen hat und begehen wird.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hoffnungsvoll ist nur die Tatsache, dass Banken etwas gelernt haben und allgemein für Zahlungserpresser kein Konto bereitstellen wollen.

Der Rest ist schlimm.

Dass unser Rechtssystem Mechanismen bereitstellt, die ekelhaften Geschäftsmodellen gegen das Gemeinwohl Schutzräume verschaffen, macht wütend.


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Dass unser Rechtssystem Mechanismen bereitstellt, die ekelhaften Geschäftsmodellen gegen das Gemeinwohl Schutzräume verschaffen, macht wütend.


Wobei das schlimmste Werkzeug *Inkassostalking* von allen:  Politik , Justiz, Medien, Öffentlichkeit,
Foren/Blogs  und auch den Verbraucherzentralen  völlig ausgeblendet wird. Man regt sich zwar über freche 
und   unverschämte Inkassodrohungen  von Inkassobüros und  Inkassoanwälten auf. Hinterfragt, 
warum dies in unserem ach so tollen Rechtsstaat  überhaupt zulässig ist, wird niemals.

Niemand schaut mal über den Tellerand und fragt, warum  Deutschland der einzige Staat 
der Welt ist, in dem es diese Form der Internet- und Telekommunikationsabzocke gibt.

In jedem anderen Land werden Inkassostalker, egal ob Büros oder Anwälte 
sehr schnell zur Räson gebracht.

Dieses Vorrecht des Inkassostalkings gehört anscheinend zu den unveräußerlichen
 Grundrechten deutscher Unrechtskultur und darüber zu diskutieren geschweige 
denn  daran zu tasten, grenzt an Gotteslästerung  vergleichbar nur dem 
Schlachten heiliger Kühe in Indien.

Solange sich an diesen "Vorrechten"   nichts ändert, wird sich   in Deutschland absolut nichts ändern.
Die übrigen Debatten vernebeln  nur und  lenken  vom eigentlichen Kernpunkt ab.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Gruppe der Anwälte hat die Gunst einer ganz üblen Stunde genutzt und sich unglaubliche Privilegien per Gesetz dauerhaft festgeschrieben.

Man darf einen Stümper aus der Nachbarschaft an der Bremsanlage seines Auto schrauben lassen. Das gefährdet immer auch Unschuldige, wenn es kracht. Das ist erlaubt.

Man darf andere vor gewöhnlichen Taschendieben warnen.

Wenn der Griff in die Geldbörse mit Hilfe eines privilegierten Anwalts und neuzeitlicher Methoden passiert, genießt der Anwalt für das wenig zierliche Handeln auch noch besonderen Schutz, kann massenhaft den Inkassostalking-Opfern eine volle Geschäftsgebühr androhen, die er von seinen Auftraggebern offensichtlich nicht bekommen würde, und ein verständlicher Hinweis an Betroffene, den Mahndrohmüll wegzuschmeißen, darf nicht erfolgen, weil es verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre.

Das ist Perfektion made in Germany und weltweit einzigartig.


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Antassia und Premium Content GmbH rechnen wieder ab | Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Ratzka


> Derartige Schreiben gehören in den großen runden Ordner, der unter dem Schreibtisch steht.


Das wäre die vollständige Lösung aller Probleme im Umgang mit Zahlungserpressern. Leider ist das viel zu unbekannt.


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Wenn jedoch eine dieser Firmen dazu übergeht, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren zu betreiben, ist Vorsicht geboten! Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid darf nicht ignoriert werden. Suchen Sie sicherheitshalber einen Anwalt auf, der Sie dann berät.


Eine völlig unrealistisches  Schreckensszenario. In fünf Jahren hab ich in keinem einzigen
Forum/Blog einen verifizierten Bericht eines MB gesehen.

Auch die VZ haben  noch nie einen MB der Nutzlosbranche öffentlich vorgestellt. ( natürlich anonymisiert ) 

Aber auch die Anwälte,  die ihre Dienste wie oben zu lesen,  für den Fall der Fälle anpreisen,
haben noch nie die reale Existenz nachgewiesen, dabei wäre es doch die beste Werbung für 
anwaltliche Hilfe. 

Bei schätzungsweise im Millionenbereich Betroffener im  Verlauf von fünf Jahren entlarvt sich
 daher die Drohung mit dem MB als reines Drohkasperletheater.

Aus den mehrfach angekündigten Mahnbescheidstsunamis sind nicht mal lauwarme "Winde" geworden.

Selbst wenn dieser  Fall mit geringerer  Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffers durch Blitzschlag  eintreten würde, 
bräuchte  man dafür keinen Anwalt. Ein Kreuzchen auf dem Vordruck,  eine  Unterschrift,
den Brief zu frankieren und  zum Postamt damit zu gehen, bedarf keiner anwaltlichen Hilfe.

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Alles ganz normal: 
Ist die Dokumentation von einer abgeschlossener Abofallen-Kampagne möglich ? - AdWords-Hilfe


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.lexisnexis.de/aktuelles/...chtliche-sanktionierung-von-sog.-kostenfallen


> Der Beitrag untersucht, ob sog. "Kostenfallen" eine Strafbarkeit begründen. Unter sog. "Kostenfallen" versteht der Autor alle Internetseiten, auf denen vermeintlich unentgeltliche Dienstleistungen in Aussicht gestellt werden, für die aber an mehr oder weniger versteckten Stelle auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots hingewiesen wird.





> Im Ergebnis bejaht der Autor eine Strafbarkeit nach § 263 StGB. Maßgeblich sei, dass die irreführende Gestaltung der Internetseite den Gesamteindruck so sehr präge, dass demgegenüber die kleingedruckten bzw. versteckten wahren Hinweise ganz in den Hintergrund treten würden. Der Autor bejaht die Strafbarkeit, indem er die Risikosphären und Informationspflichten der Beteiligten anhand objektiver Kriterien und unter Berücksichtigung der Verkehrsauffassung abgrenzt.


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Steht er aber im krassen Gegensatz zu den deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften, 
die praktisch ausnahmslos keinen Straftatbestand erkennen können und  daher 
bisher alle Ermittlungsverfahren  eingestellt haben trotz  tausender Strafanzeigen.

Lediglich einige Zivilgerichte haben Betrugsabsichten erkennen können. 
Eine Überprüfung durch Strafgerichte war wegen der Ablehnung von Anklagen 
durch die  Sta bisher nicht möglich.


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Dialerei hat auch kaum 10 Jahre gedauert, bis einige Juristen begriffen haben, wie es funktioniert.

Wenigstens schon mal gut, dass einige nicht erkenntnisresistent sind.


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Dialerei hat auch kaum 10 Jahre gedauert, bis einige Juristen begriffen haben, wie es funktioniert.



Dann haben die Nutzlosbetreiber ja noch mindestens  fünf Jahre Fettlebe vor sich.  
(und in der Zwischenzeit wird mit  den Abzocknachfolgemodellen gewerkelt, 
die auch schon längst im Einsatz sind )


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hier ist die Erkenntnis noch nicht so weit: Abofallen im Internet - ZDF.de


> Doch ab wann bei Internetportalen wie "top-of-software.de" betrügerische Absichten auszumachen sind, darüber gibt es laut Oberstaatsanwalt B. K. aus Darmstadt "noch keine festgelegte Rechtsmeinung." So lange werden Olaf Tank und Co. mit immer neuen Geschäftsideen weiter machen können wie bisher.


Wenn Webseiten gezielt so gestaltet werden, dass Verbraucher in großer Zahl seit Jahren den geschickt am Rande des Blickfeldes unscheinbar angebrachten Preishinweis nicht bemerken sollen und dies tatsächlich auch nicht tun, dann kann man lange lamentieren, ob die Drahtzieher ein Bewusstsein über das schändliche Handeln entwickeln konnten.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Doch ab wann bei Internetportalen wie "top-of-software.de" betrügerische Absichten auszumachen sind, darüber gibt es laut Oberstaatsanwalt B. K. aus Darmstadt "noch keine festgelegte Rechtsmeinung."


Warum übergibt er es nicht einfach ordentlichen Gerichten zur Prüfung und Beurteilung? 
Seit wann sind Staatsanwaltschaften Ankläger und Richter in einer Person?


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



technofreak schrieb:


> Warum übergibt er es nicht einfach ordentlichen Gerichten zur Prüfung und Beurteilung?


Wenn bereits die Staatsanwaltschaft zu der Einsicht kommt, dass eine Anklageerhebung nicht mit der zu einer Verurteilung führenden, hinreichenden  Sicherheit ausgeführt wird, darf sie gar nicht anklagen. Unter diesen Umständen ist für die Erhebung einer  öffentlichen Klage gegen  die Beschuldigte kein Raum. 

Kleiner Trost: 





> Etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche werden  durch solche Entscheidungen i. d. R. nicht  berührt.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Solche  rein formalrechtlichen Einwände/Reinwaschungen sind schlicht albern.



> Wenn *bereits* die Staatsanwaltschaft zu der *Einsicht* kommt,


Als "Einsicht" kann man das wohl kaum bezeichnen eher als Sehstörung. 

Wieso bereits? Würde es den Rechtsstaat  aushebeln, es von und  vor  einem ordentlichen 
Gericht prüfen zu lassen? Hab das Gefühl in einem absurden  Theaterstück zu sitzen.
( "Deutschland  das Paradies der Aboabzocker und Inkassostalker"  heißt  das wohl )


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen: Katz- und Maus-Spiel um gesperrte Konten - heute.de Nachrichten


> Abzockopfer sollten sich deshalb bei der in ihrer Rechnung genannten Bank oder Sparkasse beschweren und eine Kündigung des fraglichen Kontos fordern, raten die Hamburger Verbraucherschützer.
> 
> Nur über Beschwerden erhielten die Banken überhaupt Kenntnis von den Abzockern, meinen Abzockgegner. Alle erfolgreichen Kontosperrungen seien bisher auf solche Beschwerden zurückgegangen. "Je mehr sich beschweren, desto besser." Diese Rechnung scheint zunächst auch aufzugehen, wie das Beispiel der Taunus Sparkasse in Bad Homburg zeigt.


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

LG Köln: Drohen Sie als Anwalt dem Onlinehändler nicht mit der Veröffentlichung einer Strafanzeige! | Dr. Damm & Partner Rechtsanwälte


> Sollten Sie diese Frist fruchtlos verstreichen lassen, werde ich namens meines Mandanten Strafanzeige stellen, Klage erheben und die Strafanzeige im Internet in den entsprechenden Foren veröffentlichen.


http://www.deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?p=9899#9899


> Durch eine für uns neue technische Möglichkeit zur Herausfindung der Nutzung unseres erotischen Services, werden wir eine Befragung in ihrer Nachbarschaft anhand des von uns gespeicherten Wlan Netzwerkes sowie der MAC Adresse ihre Computers ( Computer Identifikation ) durchführen lassen.


Der Unternehmer zum ersten Link hat die Möglichkeiten einer Gegendarstellung usw. sowie der Verteidigung seiner Rechte mit allen Mitteln.

Die Jugendlichen mit den Nötigungsschreiben gemäß des zweiten Links haben einfach nur panische Angst, die sie zur "freiwilligen" Herausgabe der Erpressungssumme treiben soll.

Jugendliche haben keine Lobby. Die Erpressung von Jugendlichen ist als legaler Betrug etabliert. Das rührt keinen StA.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Jugendliche haben keine Lobby. Die Erpressung von Jugendlichen ist als legaler Betrug etabliert. Das rührt keinen StA.



Und kein Politiker, kein  Medium,  egal ob  Presse   oder TV, keine Anwaltskammer  und  auch keine  Verbraucherzentrale   thematisiert dies.
Der  Persilschein der Sta für die  Münchner Mahnwältin und die Freibriefe   für den
 Osnabrücker Mahnwalt werden schlicht totgeschwiegen.  

Es darf spekuliert werden, ob dieses Schweigen aus  Unwissenheit, Angst oder eigenem 
Profitdenken erfolgt.
Parallelen zur Mafia sind bestimmt nicht rein zufällig.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Onlinebetrug mit der Abo-Falle - Die Internetabzocker werden immer dreister - Geesthacht - Bergedorfer Zeitung


> Obwohl das Problem seit Jahren bekannt ist, fallen immer mehr Menschen auf die Masche der Betrüger herein. *„Die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Gerichte unternehmen viel zu wenig gegen diese dreiste Form der Abzocke“,* sagt Verbraucherschützerin C.


Ein wahres Wort gelassen ausgesprochen.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Aigner droht mit Gesetz gegen Internet-Abzocke


> Bundesverbraucherschutzministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) will Gebührenabzockern im Internet notfalls im Alleingang das Handwerk legen und nicht länger auf eine EU-weite Lösung warten. «Sollte bis zum Herbst nicht erkennbar sein, dass sich die Button-Lösung auf EU-Ebene durchsetzen wird, werden wir uns um eine nationale Regelung bemühen», sagte Aigner dem Berliner «Tagesspiegel» (Samstagausgabe) laut Vorabbericht.


Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille. Von Landingpages und  andern
 Tricks hat die Dame wohl noch nie etwas gehört. 
Browser? was ist noch mal ein Browser :gruebel:

Was man nicht alles vorgaukelt, um ja nicht des Pudels bzw Übels Kern antasten zu müssen: 
*Inkassostalking * und *Fallenstellerwerbung in Google* 
Das würde ja bedeuten sich mit einer übermächtigen Lobby = Inkassobüros und  Anwälte anzulegen ...


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Mitwirkung von Google durch bezahlte Schlepperwerbung richtet sich streng nach der Verfügbarkeit der Zielgruppe für Zahlungserpressung. Am Wochende macht man die beste Beute.

Siehe z.B. Top-of-software.de - Site Info from Alexa


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abzocke: Aigner will gegen Internet-Abofallen vorgehen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Bei den Verbraucherzentralen entfällt seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt ein Großteil der Beratungsleistung auf diverse Abzock-Methoden im Internet. In Vor-DSL-Zeiten war die Lieblingsmethode der betrügerischen "Mehrwertdienste", wie diese Verbraucherfallen widersinnigerweise genannt werden, der Betrug mit teuren Dialern, die Internetverbindungen auf kostspielige Sondernummern umlenkten. Heute sind es vor allem Abofallen - sowohl solche, bei denen gar keine Leistung erbracht und einfach eine Rechnung für Nichts gestellt wird, als auch solche, die Trivialleistungen für viel Geld offerieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Bei den Verbraucherzentralen entfällt seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt ein Großteil der Beratungsleistung auf diverse Abzock-Methoden im Internet.


Ist doch ein ganz lohnendes Zusatzgeschäft. Risiken gibt es de facto keine. Juristisch/intellektuell ist die Beratung seit fünf Jahren mit  dem Standardsatz  "Widerspruch schreiben" ausgelutscht. 

Ist das ein Grund, warum man außer Empörung und  demselben Schwachsinn ala Aigner nichts 
substantielles  von den VZetten zum Thema Inkassostalking hört und liest?
( den sämtliche selbsternannten Verbraucherschützer als tibetanische Gebetsmühle täglich 
abnudeln) 

PS: Anwälte machen als "Retter in Not" auch  ein lohnendes  Zusatzgeschäft.  Auch hier
 erhebt sich die Frage, warum wohl von der Anwaltsseite keine  einzige öffentliche  Kritik am kriminellen
 Vorgehen ihrer Berufskollegen kommt ( ups, ist ja nicht kriminell, die Sta stellen ja   Persilscheine
am Fliessband aus )


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> A. weiter: „Im Internet scheint die Hemmschwelle zum Diebstahl niedriger zu sein als in Ladengeschäften."


So sprechen Frankfurter Taschendiebe über Ladendiebe....


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

=> Beispielhaftes Gerichtsurteil gegen Internet-Abzocker <=


> Um heute mit Mafiamethoden Geld zu machen, braucht man keine schweren Jungs mit Waffen. Ein wenig Ahnung vom Internet, das Wissen um Gesetzeslücken und jede Menge Internetadressen genügen, um viel Geld zu kassieren. Entsprechend viele Abzocker gibt es, die arglose Nutzer in teure Online-Abofallen locken und anschließend mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen unter Druck setzen. Und das funktioniert: Hunderttausende Opfer haben aus Angst vor Ärger schon bezahlt, der Schaden geht inzwischen in die Millionen.


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Und die Abofallen-Gefahr besteht vorerst auch weiterhin, weil die Politiker seit Jahren tatenlos bleiben.


Madame Aigner ist doch jetzt zu Alleingängen bereit  
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/62369-ilse-aigner-im-alleingang-gegen-abzocker.html


> . Überlastete Ermittlungsbehörden und rechtliche Schlupflöcher machen es den Betrügern einfach.


na klar, die Stas sind mit Persilscheinen völlig überlastet  
>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html


> Sind einzelne Internetseiten nicht mehr lukrativ oder aufgeflogen, registrieren die Macher einfach neue Adressen und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.


Ach was..

Aber der  eigentliche Dünger der Nutzlosabzocke nämlich das Inkassostalking 
wird  natürlich auch hier wieder schamhaft verschwiegen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.evz.de/UNIQ127721196918995/doc1883A.html


			
				Europäisches  Verbraucherzentrum  schrieb:
			
		

> Mahnschreiben von Inkassounternehmen oder Rechtsanwälten:
> So wehren Sie sich gegen unberechtigte Forderungen.
> ..
> Stand: 08.12.2008


ganz nette  Info/Zusammenfassung  

Auf  Inkassostalking geht man explizit nicht ein, sondern mogelt sich  wie üblich 
permanent und schamhaft daran vorbei.  Offene Kritik am Vorgehen von Inkassobüros und 
Anwälten wird nicht geübt.  Ansonsten wird auch hier trotz der recht eindeutigen Beurteilung 
der Unsinnigkeit und der  rechtlich nicht haltbaren Forderungen Schreibseln angesagt,
was vor alem  in  einigen Miniforen noch immer als tibetanische Gebetsmühle  heftigts  gedreht 
und  nachgebetet  wird. Es können zwar  seit fünf Jahren keinerlei Belege dafür vorgelegt 
werden,  warum dies  unbedingt nötig sei:  "Aber man kann ja nie wissen" ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Offene Kritik am Vorgehen von Inkassobüros und
> Anwälten wird nicht geübt.


Man enthält sich jeder Kritik und  auch Forderungen nach der Unterbindung solcher Praktiken
und geht auch nicht darauf ein, dass es sich um ein spezifisch deutsches Problem handelt.

Was würde wohl die öffentliche  Reaktion sein ( von Medien  z.B),  wenn in Parks  Bürger 
überfallen und  bedroht werden  und die  einzige offizielle Reaktion darauf die Empfehlung wäre,
 Parks zu meiden bzw Selbstverteidigungskurse zu besuchen?


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hier ist Presseinformation des Niedersächsischen Oberverwaltungsgerichtes: Sparkasse kann Girokonto für "Abo-Fallen" im Internet verweigern


> Der Antragsteller hat beantragt, die Sparkasse im Wege der einstweiligen Anordnung zu verpflichten, ein Girokonto zu eröffnen. Das Verwaltungsgericht hat diesem Antrag mit Beschluss vom 29. April 2010 - 1 B 9/10 - stattgegeben. Auf die dagegen gerichtete Beschwerde hat der Senat den Beschluss geändert und den Antrag abgelehnt. Zur Begründung wird ausgeführt, dass sich gegenüber einer Sparkasse ein Anspruch auf Eröffnung eines Girokontos aus dem Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz ergeben kann, wenn kein sachlicher Grund für die Ablehnung einer solchen Geschäftsbeziehung gegeben ist. Ein sachlicher Grund, die Eröffnung eines Kontos zu verweigern, liegt indessen vor, wenn der auf Tatsachen begründete ernste Verdacht besteht, dass das Konto für rechtswidrige Handlungen verwendet werden soll, etwa um unberechtigte Forderungen zu einzuziehen. Als selbständige Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts ist eine Sparkasse an Gesetz und Recht gebunden; sie hat deshalb darauf zu achten, dass ihre Kunden die von ihr erbrachten Leistungen nicht für rechtswidrige Handlungen nutzen. Die Sparkasse hat hier hinreichende Tatsachen dargelegt, welche die Annahme stützen, dass die vom Antragsteller im Wege des Inkassos geltend gemachten Forderungen seiner Mandanten rechtlichen Bedenken unterliegen.


Schön, dass die Sparkasse an Gesetz und Recht gebunden ist.

Wenn aber "das Konto für rechtswidrige Handlungen verwendet werden soll", fragt man sich doch, wie das nun mit dem Organ der Rechtspflege ist. Der ist nicht an Gesetz und Recht gebunden, oder was?

Der macht einfach so weiter? Als Anwalt? Mit Kammerzulassung?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist Presseinformation des Niedersächsischen Oberverwaltungsgerichtes: Sparkasse kann Girokonto für "Abo-Fallen" im Internet verweigern
> 
> Schön, dass die Sparkasse an Gesetz und Recht gebunden ist.
> 
> ...


Mit Kammerzulassung, magna cum laude und einem neuen Konto.


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Jäger - AdWords-Hilfe


> Google hat bereits schon viele Abzockern-Konten beseitigt und ich möchte Euch vergewissern, dass Google auf gar keinen Fall einen Gewinn mit den Abzocker-Websiten erzielen möchte.
> 
> Die Abzocker sind sehr geschickt und es ist oft schwer, diese sofort zu erkennen. Aus diesem Grunde ist uns das Feedback von unseren Kunden (Euch) besonders wichtig. Falls Ihr weitere Hinweise haben solltet, könnt Ihr diese sehr gerne hier auf dem Forum mitteilen.


Das mit dem Hinweis im Google-Forum ist erfüllbar.


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Lokal-Anzeiger Hamburg online - Seit 1948 Stadtteilzeitungen - Artikel


> Um heute mit Mafiamethoden Geld zu machen, braucht man keine schweren Jungs mit Waffen. Ein wenig Ahnung vom Internet, das Wissen um Gesetzeslücken und jede Menge Internetadressen genügen, um viel Geld zu kassieren. Entsprechend viele Abzocker gibt es, die arglose Nutzer in teure Online-Abofallen locken und anschließend mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen unter Druck setzen. Und das funktioniert: Hunderttausende Opfer haben aus Angst vor Ärger schon bezahlt, der Schaden geht inzwischen in die Millionen.


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Sommerpause, WM, oder Lu(f)(s)t is raus? - netzwelt.de Forum

Ein Beitrag, der das Kernproblem  der Nutzlosabzocke auf den Punkt bringt.

Alles andere sind  Nebelkriegsschauplätze und Ablenkungmanöver der Politik.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Inzwischen ist tatsächlich der Rechtsanwalt einer dubiosen Adressbuchfirma (Geschäftssitz: Seychellen :scherzkeks: ...) erfolgreich auf negative Feststellung verklagt worden, weil er die korrekte Aktivlegitimierung seines Gespenstermandanten nicht nachweisen konnte.

Amtsgericht Braunschweig

115 C 2834/09 vom 19.05.2010


> Zudem hat der Beklagte nicht schlüssig dargelegt und hierfür Beweis angetreten, dass er zum Zahlungsempfang für die vermeintliche Firma Ucalegon Ltd. berechtigt ist. Hierfür müsste vorgetragen werden, wer den Beklagten aufgrund welcher Vertretungsberechtigung wann entsprechend beauftragt hat.



Der beklagte Anwalt konnte keine schlüssige Bevollmächtigung der Geisterfirma vorlegen. Die anonyme Eintragung auf den Seychellen ließ das Gericht nicht gelten.

Also:

Wenn ein Inkassobüro oder ein Rechtsanwalt Forderungen für eine Briefkastenfirma bzw. eine dubiose Offshore-Gesellschaft einzutreiben versucht, dann kann man zur Vorlage der ordnungsgemäßen Bevollmächtigung inklusive ladungsfähiger Anschrift des Geschäftssitzes auffordern.

Bringt der Anwalt bzw. das Inkassobüro diese Bevollmächtigung dann nicht bei, dann kann man auf negative Feststellung klagen. Und zwar gegen den fordernden Anwalt selbst. Weil dann keine Aktivlegitimierung für den Inkassoauftrag vorliegt und der Anwalt bzw. Inkassierer auf eigene Rechnung handelt, ist er dann auch haftbar für die Rechtskosten und kann sich nicht hinter seinem Mandanten verstecken.

Das wäre ein wichtiges Instrument, mit dem man windige Hinterhofkanzleien davon abbringen könnte, Phantasieforderungen für teilweise völlig frei erfundene oder tatsächlich ganz woanders ansässige Briefkastenmandanten einzutreiben.


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist tatsächlich der Rechtsanwalt einer dubiosen Adressbuchfirma (Geschäftssitz: Seychellen :scherzkeks: ...) erfolgreich auf negative Feststellung verklagt worden, weil er die korrekte Aktivlegitimierung seines Gespenstermandanten nicht nachweisen konnte.



So erfreulich diese Entscheidung  ist, darf sie   nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass
 es eine zivilrechtliche Einzelentscheidung  ohne  jeden Grundsatzcharakter ist.

Strafrechtlich wird das anwaltliche "Erwerbsmodell" als solches  nicht  auf den Prüfstand 
gestellt bzw in den Fällen wo es bisher geprüft wurde, wurden Persilscheine  verteilt .
Es  erfolgen keinerlei  Maßnahmen  oder Folgerungen aus dem Urteil. 
Das Geschäftsmodell Inkassostalking  kann  also beliebig fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## sascha (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Strafrechtlich wird das anwaltliche "Erwerbsmodell" als solches nicht auf den Prüfstand
> gestellt bzw in den Fällen wo es bisher geprüft wurde, wurden Persilscheine verteilt .



Richtig. Und sollte mittlerweile auch hinlänglich bekannt sein. Insofern kann man sich seine Anzeigen bei der Polizei sparen. Der richtige Weg ist Aussitzen - oder vors Zivilgericht.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Sicher wäre es falsch, die Behörden mit Strafanzeigen in unnötiger Zahl zu überschütten. Aber ganz so billig sollte man die m.M.n. auch nicht davonkommen lassen. Es sollte für einen hinreichenden Leidensdruck gesorgt werden, dahingehend, dass die Justiz deutlich zu spüren bekommt, was tatsächlich abgeht. Nur das erzeugt möglicherweise "Handlungsbedarf", den man dann vielleicht nach einem Jahrzehnt in adäquate Maßnahmen umsetzt. Es ist quasi die Demonstration des Bürgers gegen die Zustände in der deutschen Bekämpfung der Wirtschaftskriminalität. Und es wird eventuell dann doch auch innerhalb der Juristen eine Diskussion angestossen, zumindest können sie auf Dauer nicht einfach wegschauen, sondern sie sind immer wieder gezwungen, sich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen, auch wenn sie es dann aus Larifari-Gründen immer wieder abwimmeln. Aber auch das ist für die unbequem, und auch riskant, denn die öffentliche Diskussion ist ihnen noch mehr unangenehm. Ich lehne es ab, es denen bequem zu machen. Anzeigen in vertretbarer Zahl müssen sein.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

de: OpenOffice.org und Abofallen


> Eine neue "Masche" scheint unbestätigten E-Mails zufolge das Zurückbuchen des Geldes und die Bitte um erneute Überweisung auf das Konto eines ganz bestimmten Kreditinstituts zu sein.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Auch sehr interessant, dass unser Einschätzungen voll bestätigt werden:


> Unter den uns genannten Fällen ist bislang *kein einziger*, in denen die Abzocker einen Mahnbescheid beantragt oder gar eine Klage eingereicht haben. Lediglich in Foren finden sich *vereinzelt Hinweise* auf Anbieter, die dies auch wirklich tun. Bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder einer Klage müssen Sie als Betroffener unbedingt reagieren!


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.krone.at/Kaernten/Warnun...d_Gratis-Geld-Internet-Betrueger-Story-209298


> Eine neue Welle mit miesen Internet-Betrügereien hat unser Bundesland erfasst! Experten warnen vor einem deutschen "Schwindel-Anwalt", der derzeit massenhaft Rechnungen und Mahnschreiben versendet.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Massenmahndrohmüll  günstiger ? 

Post rumt Grokunden beim Briefporto hohe Rabatte ein


> Die Deutsche Post hat die Gebühren für Gewerbekunden gesenkt. Wie das Nachrichtenmagazin «Der Spiegel» am Samstag meldete, kann ein erheblicher Teil der Großversender seit dem 1. Juli deutlich höhere Rabatte in Anspruch nehmen, die bis zu 16 Prozent der bisherigen Kosten ausmachen. Der Standardbrief koste für sie im günstigsten Fall nur noch 34 Cent, während Normalkunden 55 Cent zahlen müssen.


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

In den Fängen der Falschspieler - Nachrichten welt_print - Finanzen - WELT ONLINE


> Dabei sind die Drohungen das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie stehen. "Solange es kein echtes gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gibt, muss man nichts tun", sagt Verbraucherschützerin V.. Dann allerdings heißt es Widerspruch einlegen. Soweit gehen aber die Betreiber der Abzock-Seiten meist nicht. Denn das Verfahren würde sie Geld kosten - und offenbar lässt sich mit den Drohungen allein genug verdienen


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Soweit gehen aber die Betreiber der Abzock-Seiten *meist* nicht.


Ist maßlos übertrieben. Es dürften weniger als ein MB pro 10000 Betroffene  sein,  wobei es  auch noch Unterschiede gibt.
Bei einigen "alteingessenen" Aboabzockern kommt es  gelegentlich dazu, wobei nach Widerspruch 
 immer Schluss ist.
Bei den "klassischen" Nutzlosen  kommt es so gut wie nie vor.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

In all  den Berichten der Presse und TV-Sendungen über die
Nutzlosbranche   ( denen  ja sogar "schlaue" Politiker zum Opfer  und angebliche
 Internetexperten  gefallen sind ) werden vorbeugende Ratschläge so gut wie nie gegeben.

Weder wird auf Googleadsensefallen hingewiesen, noch dass man nie auf Spam 
reagieren soll. Der wichtigste  von allen wird überhaupt nicht genannt:
Niemals persönliche Daten auf unbekannten Seiten einzugeben und schon gar nicht, 
wenn es angeblich kostenlos ist.  

Ein Schelm wer da Absicht hinter vermutet.

PS: Politiker, die reinfallen sind per Definition nicht schlau, weil sie diese simpelste Regel 
nicht beachtet haben.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



webwatcher schrieb:


> PS: Politiker, die reinfallen sind per Definition nicht schlau, ...


Nicht nur die, die reingefallen sind.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6qJ54bfghk"]YouTube- Zypries und Browser[/nomedia]


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Bestätigt: Gewinnabschöpfung bei Abo-Falle | Die Abo-Falle


> Bestätigt: Gewinnabschöpfung bei Abo-Falle
> 
> Das OLG Frankfurt a.M. (6 U 33/09) hat bestätigt, dass bei einem Abo-Fallen-Betreiber eine Gewinnabschöpfung entsprechend §10 UWG vorgenommen werden kann. Das bedeutet, dass der Betreiber sich darauf einstellen darf, demnächst seinen Gewinn an den Bundeshaushalt abführen zu dürfen.


Der Betreiber hat vorsorglich einen Flickenteppich an Postfachfirmen, Tarnadressen und Strohmännern gelegt. Das aktive Tagesgeschäft ist ohnehin schon umgetarnt. In den alten Postfächern werden die Gewinne vermutlich zufällig nicht auffindbar sein. Bernd der Wecker wird das schon richten.


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Jetzt auch bei Heise: heise online - Gericht: Gewinnabschöpfungsanspruch bei Abofallen


> Die Beklagten hätten durch vorsätzlich wettbewerbswidriges Verhalten zu Lasten einer Vielzahl von Abnehmern einen Gewinn erzielt. Insbesondere hätten sie in grober Form und vorsätzlich gegen das Verbot der irreführenden Werbung nach §3 und §5 UWG verstoßen, indem sie die Kostenpflichtigkeit der angebotenen Dienstleistungen verschleiert haben. Dem Verbraucher werde suggeriert, dass eine Anmeldung kostenlos sei.


Das passt auf alle Einschüchterungsfallen. Da ist noch viel zum Abschöpfen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Da kommt der Staat aber in ein Dilemma:
Presseschau 2010


> Erklärt das weniger als halbherzige Vorgehen gegen Abofallen. Der Staat als Großmitverdiener
> der Aboabzocke.
> Die " Gewinne" betragen doch fast 100% , denn die Betriebskosten der Abofallen sind marginal.
> 
> Ein vermutlich schwacher Trost für die Betroffenen, dass ihr Geld ins Staatssäckel fließt.





> Ich vermute, dass die hier angesprochene Gewinnabschöpfung diejenige aus §10 UWG ist. Dort heißt es, dass Gewinnabschöpfung in den Zuständigkeitsbereich des Bundesamtes für Justiz fällt.
> 
> Damit nun der Staat nennenswert an den Gewinnen partizipieren kann, müsste das Bundesamt für Justiz regelmäßig solche Abschöpfungen veranlassen, also gerade häufig und nicht selten tätig werden. Andernfalls besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass die Gelder über Firmengeflechte beiseite geschafft werden, wie der zitierte Anwalt am Ende des Golem-Beitrags ja auch bemerkt. Außerdem hat der Staat die Sorgfaltspflicht, er muss sofort bei Kenntnisnahme eines Gesetzesverstoßes tätig werden, um so eventuell weiteren Schaden abzuwenden. Der Staat kann die aus also nicht mästen, sondern muss sie sofort schlachten (Legalitätsprinzip).


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Solange wir in Deutschland keine Wettbewerbsbehörde haben, die effektive Sanktionen in solchen Fällen anordnet, wird auch das geltende Recht (UWG) nicht angewendet.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Progressive Forum - Das Progressive Zentrum

Noch so ein Dampfplauderer/tibetanischer Gebetsmühlendreher   mit absichtlicher  oder  völliger 
Unkenntnis und   Ablenkung  von den eigentlichen Problemen/Ursachen  und Pseudolösungen  ala 
Aigner/Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger/Vzetten.
Der einzige wirklich wichtige und  richtige Rat steht ganz verschämt und klein am Schluss.  


> *Besondere Vorsicht sollten die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher walten lassen, sobald persönliche Daten abgefragt werden.*


*Inbesondere wenn etwas angeblich kostenlos ist!*


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				Progressives Zentrum schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenwärtig setzt sich die christlich-liberale Bundesregierung für ein europaweites Vorgehen gegen Kostenfallen im Internet ein.
> 
> Dies ist meines Erachtens auch sinnvoll, denn die Abzocke macht nicht an der deutschen Grenze Halt. Die Verbraucher in Deutschland surfen im Internet nicht nur in heimischen Gefilden, sondern suchen auch ausländische Internetseiten auf. Die Unternehmen dieser Seiten haben ihre Server im Ausland und sind aufgrund dessen nur schwer oder überhaupt nicht juristisch zu belangen.



Das, was der Liberale da äußert, stimmt nicht. 
Die Abzocke macht tatsächlich genau an der deutschen Grenze Halt.
Es gibt nirgendwo im Ausland eine ähnliche Abzocke wie hier in Deutschland. Die beteiligten Firmen sitzen entweder als dubioses Strohkonstrukt in Deutschland, Geschäftsführer ist dann gern ein privatinsolventer Strohmann. Oder sie werden in Übersee registriert, gern z.B. in einem Briefkasten in Dubai (außerhalb des europäischen Rechts). Ohnehin ist hier bei Verbrauchern aus Deutschland ausschließlich deutsches Recht anwendbar. Verbraucher im europäischen Ausland sind so gut wie gar nicht betroffen. Die europäische Trompeteninitiative der Deutschen wird wohl im Ausland mit einiger Verwunderung betrachtet werden.

Um die alles entscheidende Frage, warum es denn diese Abzockerszene im europäischen Ausland so überhaupt nicht gibt, drucksen sich unsere Politiker (egal, ob schwarz, gelb, rot oder grün) seit fünf Jahren herum. Man weigert sich konstant, den Müllhaufen vor der eigenen Haustür überhaupt zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.

Worin besteht dieser Müllhaufen?
Der besteht doch darin, dass wir hierzulande einen dicken Gesetzeswälzer haben, der sich "Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb" nennt - dass es aber so gut wie niemanden gibt, der dieses Gesetz effektiv durchsetzt.

Es wird also in Deutschland geltendes Recht nicht effektiv angewendet. Das ist ein zentral deutsches Problem, was es so im Ausland nicht gibt.

In Deutschland überlässt man nämlich traditionell die Kontrolle des fairen Wettbewerbs sogenannten "nichtstaatlichen Organistationen", im wesentlichen sind das private Verbände wie z.B. die Wettbewerbszentrale sowie die Verbraucherzentralen. Diese Verbände haben eine sogenannte "Klagebefugnis gemäß § 13a UKlaG", der Privatverbraucher hat dagegen in Deutschland in den meisten Fällen von vornherein keine Möglichkeit, einen Unterlassungsanspruch gem. UWG durchzusetzen, denn er ist nicht klagebefugt (das gilt zumindest sicher in diesen Fällen der Webseitenabzocke).

Die privaten Organisationen können nun monatelang gegen so eine Kasperfirma klagen, sie können dann ein sogenanntes "Unterlassungsurteil" erwirken. Wohlgemerkt: das ist nur ein Urteil, welches dem Abzocker ab sofort bei Strafandrohung verbietet, dieses oder jenes Geschäftsmodell weiter auszuüben. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Strafsanktion, außer Gerichtskosten fallen für den Abzocker hier noch keine Kosten an, auch eine Gewinnabschöpfung gibt es in aller Regel bisher nicht.

Damit der Abzocker nun nicht Gefahr läuft, bei weiterer Rechtsverletzung die angedrohte Strafzahlung leisten zu müssen, lässt er seine Kasperfirma einfach sterben und gründet evtl. über einen Strohmann eine neue.
Das schöne Unterlassungsurteil ist dann völlig wertlos, denn es bezog sich ja nur auf seine alte, jetzt bereits erloschene "Firma". 
Gegen die neue "Firma" dürfen die Verbände dann gern erneut von vorn klagen. Das dauert wieder, und die Rechtskosten bezahlt der Abzocker aus der Portokasse.

Merkwürdigerweise hat sich auch noch kein Ordnungsamt gefunden, das etwa mal versucht hätte, ein Ordnungsgeld wegen Verstoß gegen § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV (Preisangabenverordnung) zu verhängen. Dies wäre rechtlich sicher möglich, wird aber bisher nicht angewendet.

Wie ist die Situation im Vergleich dazu im Ausland?
Fast überall im Ausland gibt es staatliche Behörden, die den fairen Wettbewerb überwachen. Im Ausland wird also das dort geltende Wettbewerbsrecht aktiv angewendet, indem bei krassen Verstößen saftige Ordnungsgelder verhängt werden. Und mit "saftig" meine ich nicht fünfstellige "Du, Du, Du!"-Ordnungsgelder wie bei uns, sondern das geht z.B. in England nicht selten gleich in die vollen, und zwar ggf. mit mehreren Millionen Pfund. Es muss also nicht erst mühsam ein Unterlassungsurteil erwirkt werden, sondern die Sanktion wird *schon bei Bekanntwerden des Rechtsverstoßes verhängt.* 
Wenn sich im Ausland der insolvente Strohmann zahlungsunfähig zeigt, fährt er eben ersatzweise in den Bau ein. Deswegen überlegt man es sich im Ausland auch gründlicher als bei uns in Deutschland, für welche Kasperfirma man als Strohmann seinen Namen als zeichnungsberechtigter Gesellschafter hergibt. In Deutschland wird die Strafzahlung (ersatzweise Ordnungshaft) nur bei *erneuter Übertretung* fällig. Aber, wie gesagt, dazu kommt es erst gar nicht, weil i.d.R. umfirmiert wurde.

Der andere Grund, weshalb es im Ausland diese Abzockerszene nicht gibt, liegt im liberalen deutschen Inkassorecht, wodurch ein sogenanntes "Inkasso-Stalking" ermöglicht wird, wie es in dieser Form überall im Ausland nicht ungestraft stattfinden darf.

In Deutschland haben Inkassobüros und Inkassoanwälte gesetzlich verbriefte und politisch dauerhaft garantierte Narrenfreiheit. Sie können z.B. ungestraft einer alten Oma mit Pfändung der Rente drohen, auch wenn beim aktuellen Verfahrensstand nicht einmal ein Mahnbescheid beantragt ist. Diese nötigenden Drohungen gegenüber Rechtslaien sind z.B. in England explizit untersagt. Der Inkassierer würde unweigerlich seine "licence" verlieren. In Deutschland gehört dieses Verhalten dagegen zum politisch sanktionierten Besitzstand des selbsternannten innovativen Mittelstands. Eine heilige Kuh, die nicht angetastet wird, erst recht nicht von den sogenannten "Liberalen".


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Frage & Antwort - Kristina Schröder, CDU


> Man muss als Verbraucher den Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht nachkommen. Die betroffenen Verbraucher haben das Recht, die Briefe, Rechnungen und Mahnung der entsprechenden Firmen zu ignorieren.


Und weiter?

Wenn man das verstanden hat: Warum passiert nichts?

Die Politik kann dafür sorgen, dass Betrüger auch dann von Amts wegen verfolgt werden, wenn der Betrug im Internet stattfindet. Es gibt eine handvoll mafiös organsierte Banden, die Gesetzeslücken für sich ausnutzen. Diese kann man schließen und die Duldung betrügerischen Handelns durch Amtsträger beenden.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Guter Rat Online | Technik & PC - Internet-Fallen - Klick, schnapp - Kohle weg?
Der Beitrag stammt vom 22.01.2007 . weitgehend  aktuell


> Das sattsam bekannte Geschäft funktioniert nur, weil die betroffenen Kunden weitgehend allein dastehen. Polizei und Staatsanwälte _können_ nichts ausrichten,


*Wollen* nichts  ausrichten 


> Für Rechtsanwälte wiederum sind solche Fälle völlig unwirtschaftlich - die Schadenssummen sind zu gering, als dass sich mit einem solchen Mandat Geld verdienen ließe.


Wozu auch.


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

moz.de Märkische Oderzeitung: Artikel Ansicht default


> „Wenn wir von Anfang an gewusst hätten, mit wem wir es da zu tun haben, wären wir keine Geschäftsbeziehung eingegangen“


Ja klar, mit Google kann eine Bank nicht umgehen ...


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Spende eines Internet-Dienstleisters bringt Förderverein der Schule an den Linden in die Bredouille - Rödermark - Lokalmeldungen - Lokales - op-online.de


> Premium Content die Spende im Juni an den Förderverein überwiesen. Dies sei, so der Vorstand, ungefragt geschehen. Der Internet-Dienstleister hatte zuletzt im März Negativschlagzeilen produziert: 600 angebliche Kunden waren bei der Suche nach kostenlosen Downloads im Internet in eine Abo-Falle getappt und erhielten Rechnungen von Premium Content.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Geschäft mit der Ängstlichkeit


> In Nepp-Briefen jeweils 160 Euro verlangt
> 
> Nach übereinstimmenden Angaben des Konsumentenschutzministeriums, der AK Wien und des VKI sind die Massenbriefe von Proinkasso folgendermaßen aufgebaut: Als Mandant, der angeblich das Büro mit dem Eintreiben des Geldes beauftragt hat, scheint meist ein Unternehmen (die Firma SkyBorn) auf, dessen Anschrift und Kontaktdaten in Deutschland nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbar sind. Die angeblich geschuldete Gesamtsumme, die innerhalb von sieben Tagen auf ein deutsches Konto überwiesen werden soll, beträgt knapp 160 Euro. Weiters enthalten die Schreiben Angaben zum Datum (mit der genauen Uhrzeit und IP-Adresse des Computers, von dem aus der Abschluss getätigt worden sein soll), an dem sich die Konsumenten angeblich für kostenpflichtige Abo-Services wie etwa die Internetseite ht*p://w*w.pflanzen-heute.com angemeldet haben sollen.
> 
> Auffällig war dem VKI zufolge, dass die in den Briefen angegebenen IP-Adressen von Internetprovidern in Übersee – etwa in Indonesien oder im arabischen Raum – stammen. Das heißt: Proinkasso und SkyBorn scheinen davon auszugehen, dass die Gemahnten die Internet-Abos auf Auslandsreisen abgeschlossen haben. Wobei die Konsumenten sich zu den genannten Zeitpunkten nachweislich nicht in Übersee aufhielten.


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/regionale_wirtschaft/3686753_Abzocker_drohen_mit_Schufa-Eintrag.html


> Um die Sperrung seines deutschen Kontos zu verhindern, hatte im Mai 2009 einer der Anbieter seiner Hausbank eidesstattlich erklärt, dass er pro Woche 160.000 Rechnungen á 96 Euro verschickt





> Laut Umfragen des VZBV bezahlen etwa 10 Prozent der Angeschriebenen diese Forderungen. "Das lohnt sich", sagt der Verbraucherschützer, "knapp 1,6 Millionen Euro pro Woche."


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

heise online - Verbraucherschützer fordern Unterstützung im Kampf gegen Abofallen


> Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) sieht sich in seinem Kampf gegen Abofallen im Web  (PDF-Datei) allein auf weiter Flur. Der dort zuständige Jurist Martin Madej kritisierte heute die Bundesregierung, die deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften und die Bundesländer: "Alleine können wir den Kampf nicht gewinnen. Wir rennen stetig hinterher." Die Politik müsse endlich einschreiten.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1361/index.html


> Die Staatsanwaltschaften müssen die im großen Stil praktizierte Abzocke verfolgen und deren Betreiber anklagen. Bisher ist die strafrechtliche Verfolgung sehr unbefriedigend. Um ein gezieltes Vorgehen zu ermöglichen, sollte die Gründung von Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften geprüft werden.


Das wird wohl nicht gehört werden. Betrug mit neuzeitlichen Methoden durch mafiös organisierte Banden wird seit 5 Jahren behördlich toleriert.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				vzbv schrieb:
			
		

> Um ein gezieltes Vorgehen zu ermöglichen, sollte die Gründung von *Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften* geprüft werden.


Das kommt mir doch so bekannt vor :gruebel:

jau! 
heise online - Verbraucherministerium erhöht Druck bei Warteschleifen


> Verbraucherstaatssekretärin Klöckner verlangt auch ein schärferes Vorgehen gegen illegale Telefonwerbung. "Scheinbar verstehen einige unlautere Anbieter nur eine Sprache: Man muss ihnen das Gewerbe entziehen." Sie fordert *Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften* durch die Länder.



"*Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften*"  scheint das Schlagwort der Saison zu sein


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die ehemalige Weinkönigin Klöckner will ja nächstes Jahr Kurt Beck als RLP-Ministerpräsident ablösen.
 Da muss sie sich ja wohl medienwirksam in Szene setzen....:unzufrieden:

Alles leeres Politikergeschwätz....


----------



## dvill (14 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Kostenfallen: Verbraucherschützer fordern Politik zum Handeln auf | Verbraucher sicher online


> Zwar haben eine ganze Reihe von Zivilgerichten geurteilt, dass solche Kostenforderungen oft unbegründet sind und nicht erfüllt werden müssen. Davon lassen sich die Abzocker aber nicht abschrecken. Sie machen unbehelligt weiter und kassieren bei denjenigen ab, die sich von mit Paragraphen gespickten Drohbriefen einschüchtern lassen. Leichtes Spiel haben die Kostenfallen-Betreiber auch deswegen, weil Staatsanwaltschaften und Strafkammern die Abzocker bislang ungeschoren davon kommen lassen. Im Zweifel machten diese einfach eine neue Website auf und spielten ihr böses Spiel weiter.


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Thema Inkassostalking ist auch in diesem Artikel  kein Thema.


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## dvill (18 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Kostentragungspflicht für die Abwehr von Forderungen aus Abofallen


> Leider hat sich im Strafrecht die Auffassung noch nicht durchgesetzt, dass derlei Verhalten als Beihilfe zum Betrug zu werten ist und das verschleierte Angebot von kostenpflichtigen Inhalten an sich den Betrugstatbestand des § 263 StGB erfüllt.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...terin-Abofallen-Abzocke-Internet-5525453.html


> *Meist sorgen Anwälte und Inkassofirmen für den Zahlungsdruck. Sind neue Gesetze notwendig, um das besser zu verhindern?*
> Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger: „Bei den Rechtsanwälten und Inkassofirmen brauchen wir keine neuen Gesetze, sondern die konsequente Anwendung vorhandener Regeln. Wenn Anwälte Geld einklagen, obwohl sie wissen, dass ihre Mandanten kein Recht darauf haben, drohen berufliche Konsequenzen.


Richtig, die bekommen keine Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Sie sollte eigentlich genau  wissen, von welcher Gilde sie spricht: 
Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger ? Wikipedia


> Ausbildung und Beruf
> Nach dem Abitur 1970 absolvierte sie in Göttingen und Bielefeld ein Studium der Rechtswissenschaft. Sie legte 1975 das Erste und 1978 das Zweite juristische Staatsexamen ab.


Sie sollte selber am besten wissen, dass genau  diese Anwälte regelmäßig Persilscheine der 
Staatsanwaltschaften  und Gerichte  ausgestellt bekommen.

Was sollen solche populistischen   Sprüche, von  denen  sie selber am besten wissen müßte,
 dass es pure  Nebelkerzen sind?


----------



## dvill (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der ist auch gut:





> *Kostenfallen im Internet gibt es schon lange. Warum bleiben die Hintermänner weiterhin unbehelligt?*
> Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger: „Als Bundesjustizministerin bin ich verantwortlich für einen guten gesetzlichen Rahmen, der keinen Spielraum für Kostenfallen lässt. Schon heute ist der Schutz besser, als viele glauben. Häufig wird bei Kostenfallen gar kein echter Vertrag geschlossen. Wenn doch, können sich die Betroffenen meist durch Anfechtung oder Widerruf vom Vertrag lösen. Außerdem laufen Betreiber von Abofallen Gefahr, wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Betrugs belangt zu werden. Natürlich reicht es nicht, solche Vorschriften in den Gesetzbüchern zu haben. Sie müssen auch konsequent umgesetzt werden. Dafür setze ich mich ein.“


Wenn das "Nichts", was da passiert, noch MIT dem Einsatz der Ministerin "Nichts" bleibt, ist die doch völlig wirkungslos.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Entweder ist es völlige Ahnungslosigkeit oder bewußte Irreführung.

Was ist schlimmer?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wenn ich die ministerialen Ergüsse so lese - sie hat alles "nachgebabbelt" (=hessisch für nachgesprochen), was ihr zuständiger Obersabbler (bzw. Leiter des Referats "Berufsrecht der Rechtsanwälte, Patentanwälte und Notare") ihr vorgab! :unzufrieden:

Derselbe Verantwortliche hatte diese Position ja auch bereits bei der Zypresse inne. Bereits zur Zypressenzeit sah der gute Mann "keinerlei Handlungsbedarf". Wer da Bewegung erwartet, wartet vergeblich!


----------



## dvill (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

*Illusion und Wahnvorstellung:*


> Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger: „Als Bundesjustizministerin bin ich verantwortlich für einen guten gesetzlichen Rahmen, der keinen Spielraum für Kostenfallen lässt.



*Wirklichkeit:*

Abofallen im Internet: Verbraucherschützer fordern Hilfe: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> "Alleine können wir den Kampf nicht gewinnen. Wir rennen stetig hinterher", sagt vzbv-Rechtsexperte Martin Madej. Die Politik müsse endlich einschreiten. Zudem müssten die Staatsanwaltschaften konsequenter gegen die Internetabzocke vorgehen.


Deutlicher kann Wählerverarschung wohl nicht vorgeführt werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Es ist eigentlich langsam jedes Wort nur noch zuviel.
Da kann man genauso gut einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MssUXc-hDeQ&feature=related"]YouTube- muh[/nomedia]

Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn wir die Empfehlung aussprechen, künftig alle Nutzlos-Mahnungen mit Aufschrift zu versehen: "Falsch adressiert! Bitte zusenden an: Bundesministerium der Justiz..."


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Irgendwie kommt    mir das alles so bekannt vor :gruebel:

richtig!
http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/695/index.html 


			
				PRESSEMITTEILUNGEN  vom 30.03.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Internet: Paradies für irreführenden und unlauteren Wettbewerb?


Internet ist nicht korrekt: Das deutsche Internet! 

den Artikel zu zitieren erspar  ich mir :kotz:


----------



## dvill (21 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...sicht-bei-rechnungen-ueber-96-euro-62392.html


> Betrügerische Internetfirmen aus dem Großraum Frankfurt haben jetzt auch Bürger des Landkreises Kronach im Visier. Wer eine Rechnung via E-Mail über 96 Euro für die Nutzung eines Dienstes für ein Jahr erhält, sich darauf aber keinen Reim machen kann, der sollte nicht gleich zahlen, sondern sich Rat bei der Polizei holen.





> Die Polizeiinspektionen Kronach und Ludwigsstadt müssen sich jetzt zunehmend mit diesen betrügerischen und im Internet auftretenden Firmen, die dem so genannten "Frankfurter Kreisel" zuzuordnen sind, befassen.
> 
> Internetnutzern werden Rechnungen über 96 Euro für einen Einjahresvertrag präsentiert, den sie gar nicht abgeschlossen haben oder nicht abschließen wollten.





> Sie drohen mit dem Einschalten von Inkassofirmen, Rechtsanwälten und einer negativen Schufa-Auskunft.
> 
> Wer dann immer noch nicht zahlt, der hört von den Betrügerfirmen nichts mehr. Polizeioberkommissar Z.: "Ich kenne keinen Fall, in denen die das bis zum Amtsgericht durchgezogen haben."


----------



## dvill (28 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

: - Legal Tribune ONLINE - Job. Wissen. Leben.


> In den noch nicht rechtskräftigen Urteilen des Landgerichts (LG) Hamburg (Urt. v. 08.07.2010, Az. 327 O 634/09 und Urt. v. 17.06.2010, Az. 2-03 O 556/09) hätten sich die Gerichte explizit mit der Frage befasst, wie Verbraucher in die Kostenfalle gelockt werden. Die Richter beschrieben in ihren Urteilen, wie durch geschickt platzierte Werbeanzeigen bei Google oder Yahoo ein verwirrendes Netz um den Verbraucher gesponnen werde. Die Aufmerksamkeit des Verbrauchers werde gezielt auf unwichtige Detailinformationen gelenkt, er verliere den Überblick und übersehe schließlich den versteckten Kostenhinweis.





> Momentan geht der vzbv noch gegen die Betreiber der Seiten "Top-Of-Software.de", "routenplaner-service.de" und "routenplaner-power.de" vor.


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Zivilgerichte, die schwindende Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat hochhalten
und Richter,  die das Problem der Fallenstellerei erkannt haben

( Was hier schon lange bekannt ist:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html  )


----------



## bernhard (28 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hier

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1361/index.html?ref_presseinfo=true

sind Links zu den Urteilen:

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/lg_frankfurt_main_outlets_17_06__2010.pdf
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/lg_hamburg_onlinedonwloaden_06_07_2010.pdf


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der VZBV sagt bereits selbst, dass die Unterlassungsurteile nicht reichen, und dass man den Abzockern immer nur hinterherrennt. Auch hier wird es natürlich wieder so laufen, wie gehabt. Nach dem schönen Unterlassungsurteil wird es heißen: "Die Abzock[alt] Ltd. & Co KG ist tot, es lebe die Abzock[neu] Ltd. & Co KG, Geschäftsführer: [Strohmann_Neu]". Und weiter geht es, als sei nichts gewesen.

Der VZBV fordert zurecht von den Bundesländern, dass endlich Ordnungsgelder wegen der Verstöße gegen die PAngV eingefordert werden. Bisher hat offensichtlich niemand je daran gedacht, dies in Angriff zu nehmen. Auch hier wieder einmal: schönes deutsches Recht auf dem Papier, das aber einfach nicht angewendet wird.

Der VZBV sieht bisher jedoch nicht die Notwendigkeit der Schaffung einer staatlichen Wettbewerbsbehörde, die zumindest gegen in Deutschland ansässige Abzocker (und das sind ja nach wie vor einige...) Zwangsgelder eintreiben könnte. Die Notwendigkeit einer grundlegenden Abkehr vom Unterlassungsklagesystem hin zu einem Sanktionssystem, wie es im Ausland fast überall existiert, wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internetabzocker lassen Geld auf Konto der Kreissparkasse Eichsfeld überweisen - tlz.de


> *Internetabzocker lassen Geld auf Konto der Kreissparkasse Eichsfeld überweisen*
> 
> Die Kreissparkasse Eichsfeld führte oder führt das Konto einer Internetabzockfirma.
> 
> *Die Kreissparkasse Eichsfeld ist Betrügern auf den Leim gegangen: Internetabzocker haben Kunden, die ein Programm herunterladen wollten, einen Obolus auf ein Konto dieses Bankinstituts überweisen lassen. *





> In der Kreissparkasse hätte man im Vorfeld der Kontoeröffnung allerdings Kenntnis über das Unternehmen erhalten müssen. Das Geldwäschegesetz, das Kreditwesengesetz und die Abgabenordnung würden alle Mitarbeiter dazu verpflichten, so teilt es die Fachabteilung des Hauses mit, "den Kunden zu identifizieren". Allerdings erfolge kein Abgleich mit anderen Banken.


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*



So klare Worte hört man  gerne :thumb:


----------



## Rimibi (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...sicht-bei-rechnungen-ueber-96-euro-62392.html


 Hallo,
kurze Frage-muß man unbedingt eine Anzeige machen, wenn man solch einen "Quark":-?bekommt oder kann man es einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?
MfG Rimibi


----------



## dvill (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Es hat noch niemandem geschadet, dem Müll wegzuschmeißen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> wie Verbraucher in die Kostenfalle gelockt werden. Die Richter  beschrieben in ihren Urteilen, wie durch geschickt platzierte  Werbeanzeigen bei Google oder Yahoo ein verwirrendes Netz um den  Verbraucher gesponnen werde. Die Aufmerksamkeit des Verbrauchers *werde  gezielt auf unwichtige Detailinformationen gelenkt*, er verliere den  Überblick und übersehe schließlich den versteckten Kostenhinweis.


Das alles war bereits 2004 bekannt, Stichwort Tunneleffekt bei Dialern.
Die gesetzliche Regelung führte damals zu einer Verschlimmerung der Situation von Verbrauchern. Wie so oft. Ich frage mich, ob das (nur) an der Dummheit der Politiker liegt oder (auch) an deren Unwillen, Verbraucher zu schützen - und ich frage mich auch, was davon schlimmer wäre.

Das wurde ja sogar wissenschaftlich untersucht, aber das geschah, nachdem ich die Frage erst einmal gestellt hatte - 2005!


> Sie unterscheiden sich in ihrem Potential, *von wichtigen Informationen abzulenken*. Von "klare und deutliche Information" über "leicht ablenkend" - eben bis hin zu den Trickserskins, bei denen eine vorhandene Preisangabe oberflächlich die Regeln einhält. Nach meiner Meinung sind sie aber eindeutig auf Irreführung ausgelegt und zwar "objektiv", d.h.: man kann die Mechanismen, mit denen die Irreführung geschieht, benennen.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Rimibi schrieb:


> kurze Frage-muß man unbedingt eine Anzeige machen, wenn man solch einen "Quark":-?bekommt oder kann man es einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?





			
				infranken.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aus dem Kreis Kronach auch mit solchen Rechnungen über 96 Euro belästigt worden ist - und eventuell sogar gezahlt hat -, soll sich mit einer der beiden Polizeiinspektionen in Kronach und Ludwigsstadt, Telefon ...in Verbindung setzen.


Was das für einen Sinn machen soll und vor allem weswegen Anzeige erstattet werden soll,
 weiß die  Polizei dort vermutlich selber nicht.  

Sollten sich mal  diesen Aufsatz  durchlesen:   >> 
Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.

Dann  erübrigen sich solche "Empfehlungen"

Gezahlt wird aus Angst oder Unwissenheit aber nicht weil dazu gezwungen werden könnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gezahlt wird aus Angst oder Unwissenheit aber nicht weil dazu gezwungen werden könnte.


und weil die Banditen das dürfen, wird es gemacht. Auch hier gibt es Ideen - ich vertrete weiterhin die Idee des Rechnungslegungsbetrugs


> §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"
> Wer durch das Versenden von Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder durch Darlegung  in jedweder anderen Kommunikationsform bei einem anderen bewusst (*)  fälschlich den Eindruck erweckt, ihm gegenüber einen Zahlungsanspruch zu  haben, wird mit einer Geldstrafe belegt, die das Volumen der  geforderten beträge deutlich überschreiten muß
> 
> §263y "Beihilfe zum Rechnungslegungsbetrug"
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und weil die Banditen das dürfen, wird es gemacht. Auch hier gibt es Ideen - ich vertrete weiterhin die Idee des Rechnungslegungsbetrugs


Wenn du eine Sta findest, die das durchzieht, verspreche ich dir für 
Anzeigenerstattung zu werben. Vorher nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Sta findest, die das durchzieht, verspreche ich dir für Anzeigenerstattung zu werben. Vorher nicht


Erst muß der Bedarf gesehen werden. Das dürfte kein Problem sein. Wie viele Strafanzeigen wegen Abobanditen gibt es bundesweit? 30.000? Mehr? 
Dann müsste das Justizministerium sich dafür interessieren


			
				Justizministerium (zu 0137 u.a.) schrieb:
			
		

> Seien Sie aber versichert, dass die weitere Entwicklung im Hinblick auf einen evetuellen gesetzgeberischen Handlungsbedarf von hier aus intensiv beobachtet wird


(Schreiben des BMJ, Oktober 2009)

Und unsere Justizministerin intreressiert sich doch auch. Also: Wenn man nicht zum Anzeigen erstatten auffordert, dann bitte wenigstens dazu, Beschwerden an das Justizministerium zu schreiben oder an die zuständigen MdBs bei abgeordnetenwatch.de

Da würden 30,000 Meldungen auffallen - als Strafanzeigen machen sie derzeit - da stimme ich zu - nur unnötige Arbeit. Das ist aber das Problem der Beamten, die diese Arbeit tun. Nicht mein Problem. Warum sollte eine Strafanzeige nur gestellt werden, wenn Aussicht auf eine Verurteilung besteht, wenn doch ru.a. durch Tausende derartiger Anzeigen das Problem "greifbar" wird.

Wir sind uns aber einig, ww, keine Frage. Bei Aboabzocken gibt es derzeit keinen Weg hin zu hartem Eingreifen seitens einer StA - insofern sind Strafanzeigen sinnlos, wenn man das Ziel verfolgt, die Leute bestraft zu sehen.

Komisch bleibt, dass Gerichte durchaus etwas Betrügerisches in den Abofallen sehen - also gibt es da offenbar eine Lücke, die geschlossen werden muß.

Wenn die vzbv-Leute das nicht klar sagen, sind sie halt Schnarchnasen.


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Komisch bleibt, dass Gerichte durchaus etwas Betrügerisches in den Abofallen sehen -


Sta und  Strafgerichte  lassen sich doch nicht von  Zivilgerichten belehren  


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn die vzbv-Leute das nicht klar sagen, sind sie halt Schnarchnasen.


ACK


----------



## dvill (4 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abzocke durch Abofallen im Internet | Was sagen die Gerichte? | Urteile und Rechtsprechung


> "Die Klägerin handelte in der Absicht, den Beklagten über die Entgeltlichkeit der Datenbank arglistig zu täuschen. Die Gestaltung des Internetauftritts war bereits durch die kostenhinweisfreie Gestaltung dazu konzipiert, den Beklagten über die Entgeltlichkeit in Ungewissheit zu lassen." (Urteil, Seite 4). Das Gericht sieht die arglistige Täuschung auch aus einem anderen Grund als gegeben an: "Für die Annahme einer arglistigen Täuschung spricht zudem, dass ansonsten das Geschäftskonzept der Klägerin nicht plausibel erscheint.


----------



## dvill (5 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

So geht Täuschen für Fortgeschrittene:


----------



## dvill (5 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

www.rak-koeln.de/index.php?index=658&download=1&id=1021


> *Berufsprestige der Anwälte in Gefahr*
> 
> Das massenhafte Tätigwerden der Anwältin ist für ihre Zunft kein Ruhmesblatt, zumal das Münchner Gericht das Unwerturteil über ihr Handeln
> fällen konnte, ohne es überhaupt in Beziehung zum eigentlichen Online-Nepp zu setzen. Es speiste sich allein aus Erwägungen zu einem uranwaltlichen Rechtsgebiet – dem Gebührenrecht.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (5 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> www.rak-koeln.de/index.php?index=658&download=1&id=1021
> 
> 
> > *Berufsprestige der Anwälte in Gefahr*
> ...



Und warum sieht das nur die RAK Köln so?  Die RAK Osnabrück bzw München 
sehen  bisher keinen  Anlass zur Besorgnis oder öffentlicher Kritik.


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sta und  Strafgerichte  lassen sich doch nicht von  Zivilgerichten belehren



Das eine hat auch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und warum sieht das nur die RAK Köln so?  Die RAK Osnabrück bzw München
> sehen  bisher keinen  Anlass zur Besorgnis oder öffentlicher Kritik.


Das hat vermutlich dort mit den Krähen und den Augen zu tun.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Vorsitzende des Osnabrücker Anwaltsvereins hat mal nachgedacht, ist aber schnell eingeknickt:

Keine Zierde des Berufsstands | law blog


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das eine hat auch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


[ir]Das wußte ich noch nicht. Man lernt doch nie aus.... [/ir]

Sollte mir angewöhnen häufiger die Ironietags einzusetzen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> StA ... lassen sich nicht belehren...





Heiko schrieb:


> Das eine hat auch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


Was hat nichts miteinander zu tun? Staatsanwälte/Richter und Lernfähigkeit? Lernfähigkeit setzt viel voraus: Motivation, Flexibilität im Denken und: Hirn. Vielleicht tauschen Juristen so etwas mit der Robe aus? Oder es wird weggelassen im Zuge einer Güterabwägung. Um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren.

edit:
Ach so, Du nennst Dich ja auch "Häuptling von Absurdistan"


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und warum sieht das nur die RAK Köln so?


Die haben gut schwätzen, müssen die sich doch mit den benannten Pla*** nicht herum plagen.

_
editiert, siehe NUB_


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Und warum sieht das nur die RAK Köln so?


Die sieht es ebenfalls nicht so sondern hat nur einem Mitarbeiter der Zeitung Finanztest (Stiftung Warentest) Gelegenheit gegeben seine Meinung kundzutun.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die sieht es ebenfalls nicht so sondern hat nur einem Mitarbeiter der Zeitung Finanztest (Stiftung Warentest) Gelegenheit gegeben seine Meinung kundzutun.


[ir]Das erklärt alles. Kein  offizielles Statement  sondern eine völlig unauthorisierte  
Meinung eines subalternen Mitarbeiters eines  unbedeutenden Finanzblättchens [/ir]

Jetzt ist die Welt für mich  wieder in Ordnung. Mein Weltbild wäre  schon fast ins Wanken geraten.
  Von wegen schwarze Vögel usw...


----------



## dvill (11 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Zahlungserpresser im Heimatland der Mafia:

http://translate.google.de/translat...ostro+precedente+avviso+di+pagamento%22&hl=de

Google

Wie hoch mag die Angstzahlerquote in Italien sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie hoch mag die Angstzahlerquote in Italien sein?


Die Antwort ist jedenfalls kurz und bündig:


> *Risposta:* non faccia nulla


Gar nichts machen


----------



## Antiscammer (11 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die lassen sich hoffentlich von den "gaspari tedeschi" nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.


----------



## dvill (13 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Erstmal abwarten... - Download-Abo-Fallen - PC-WELT


> Wer der Zahlungsaufforderung nicht folgt, erhält im Wochentakt immer schärfer (frecher) formulierte Mahnungen und Drohungen. Man werde die Forderungen einem Anwalt übergeben, heißt es, oder einem Inkassounternehmen. Man werde die Forderungen vor Gericht einklagen, die Kosten habe der säumige Kunde zu zahlen, heißt es in weiteren Schreiben.
> 
> Außerdem wird gerne mit einem Eintrag bei der Schufa gedroht - auch das ist nur eine leere Drohung, denn die Schufa ist gar nicht zuständig. Ein derart Bedrohter hat gegenüber dem Anbieter sogar einen Rechtsanspruch auf Unterlassung solcher Drohungen.
> 
> Trotz wechselnder Firmennamen gibt es auch eine Konstante: der mit dem Eintreiben des Geldes beauftragte Anwalt. Hierzu kommenden immer wieder lange bekannte Branchenspezialisten wie Olaf Tank aus Osnabrück zum Einsatz, die sich für solche Dienste nicht zu schade sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Hierzu kommenden immer wieder lange bekannte Branchenspezialisten wie Olaf Tank aus Osnabrück zum Einsatz, die sich für solche Dienste nicht zu schade sind.


Warum sollte er sich zu schade dafür sein?  Schließlich dürfte sich sein Beuteanteil  in derselben 
Größenordnung wie der seiner Kollegin aus München bewegen und  der liegt im Millionenbereich. 
Da deutsche Staatsanwaltschaften keine strafbare Vorgehensweise erkennen und problemlos 
Persilscheine austellen, was sollte ihn dann hindern?  
Ein schlechtes Gewissen ist spätestens nach der ersten Million begraben.

*"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert."*


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Uns Olli! Er soll ja inzwischen mit einem Luxusweibchen, der Ex von D.T. verheiratet sein. Luxusweiber kosten eben etliches an Kohle.....


----------



## dvill (15 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Internetnutzern in Deutschland droht eine neue Gefahr: Erste Abofallen werden jetzt über die Telefonrechnung abkassiert. Für Betroffene wird es damit umständlicher gemacht, sich gegen die Abzocke zu wehren.


Das gab es schon einmal im Abzockparadies Deutschland, mit damals technischen Hilfsmitteln:

Webdialer


> Web2000 ist das ideale Tool, wenn es darum geht, einmalig einen bestimmten Betrag bequem über das Telefon zu bezahlen. Zum Beispiel Konzert- oder Kinokarten: Ob 29 EUR oder 6 EUR, der Betrag wird einmal vom Anbieter definiert und dann in einem Telefonanruf des Kunden über dessen Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.


Neu ist allerdings die Leichtigkeit, mit Tarnfirmenbriefkästen auf den BVI oder den Bahamas die Rechnungen deutscher Telefonkunden für die "Selbstbedienung" durch dubiose Geschäftemacher zu öffnen.


----------



## dvill (16 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 16.09.2010 - Herbst der Entscheidungen auch in Verbraucherfragen


> *Schluss mit Betrügereien und Abzocke am Telefon und im Internet*


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Punkt 6. Schluß mit Inkassostalking 

Ups,  das war ja noch nie Thema bei den Verbraucherzentralen...


----------



## dvill (16 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Den Zufluss der Beute unterbrechen hilft auch: Eichsfelder Sparkasse reagiert auf Internetbetrüger - tlz.de


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Leider muß ich auch hier wieder Essig in den Wein der Freude gießen :unzufrieden:

Das Auffanglager  der  Nutzlosbranche die Wirecard Bank AG  ist völlig "unsensibel"
 ggü solchen Verbraucherbeschwerden.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Fachanwalt für IT-Recht: A tank called Olaf. Ein Rechtsanwalt aus Osnabrück im Feldzug für Gerechtigkeit und die Antassia GmbH aus Mainz


> Das Rechtsempfinden in Deutschland scheint sich von der juristischen Wirklichkeit markant zu unterscheiden, denn mir ist keine Website bekannt, auf der ähnlich viele Urteile zu Lasten des Kollegen Tank zu lesen sind.


Natürlich hat der Herr wie die Unschuld vom Lande keinerlei Ahnung davon, dass die von ihm per Inkassostalking verfolgten Forderungen ein klitzekleines Bisschen unberechtigt sein könnten.

Er sammelt Einstellungsbescheide von Strafanzeigen gegen sich wie andere Briefmarken und stellt diese öffentlich wie Trophäen aus.

Über die Gründe, warum tausende Bürger zu Strafanzeigen getrieben werden, muss er nicht nachdenken. Seit Jahren bescheinigt man ihm, dass er nicht über den Inhalt amtlicher Schreiben nachdenken muss.

Ein Irrenhaus.


----------



## dvill (21 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://bazonline.ch/basel/stadt/Vermeintlicher-Rechtsanwalt-zockt-Internetuser-ab/story/11559048


> Wie die Polizei mitteilt, wird mit dieser Vorgehensweise versucht, die Empfänger der Schreiben zu einer ungerechtfertigten Zahlung zu veranlassen, weil viele Internetnutzer Dienste in Anspruch nehmen und sich Ärger mit Rechtsanwälten und Gerichten ersparen möchten.


http://www.20min.ch/news/basel/story/26896473


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft rät, die E-Mails zu ignorieren.


----------



## webwatcher (21 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ128506366907444/link789331A


> Bedauerlicherweise gibt es jedoch unter den Betreibern von Inkassounternehmen jedoch nicht nur redliche Dienstleister. "Mit steigender Tendenz ist in dem Beratungsalltag der Verbraucherzentralen festzustellen, dass zahlreiche Inkassounternehmen mit zum Teil illegalen Methoden zwielichtige Forderungen eintreiben", so Dr. B.  W. von der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein.
> 
> *Mangels verbindlicher Vorschriften bewegt sich die Inkassotätigkeit in einem nahezu ungeklärten Raum.* Dies führt dazu, dass Inkassounternehmen keiner effektiven Aufsicht unterliegen, d.h. selbst bei eklatanten Verstößen gegen die Zulassungskriterien (wie z.B. Fachkenntnisse, Zuverlässigkeit, persönliche Eignung) wird die Zulassung nicht entzogen. Weiter gibt es keinen Sanktionenkatalog, der im Vorfelde eines Zulassungsentzugs etwaige Verstöße ahndet. Letztlich gibt es auch keine Koppelung zwischen der eigentlichen Forderung und zusätzlichen Inkassokosten (so wie z.B. in Österreich), so dass eine geringe Forderung von wenigen Euro sich durch die angeblichen Inkassokosten schnell verfünfzigfachen ("angeschwollene Bagatellforderung") kann.


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die KaPo Basel blickt durch: http://www.polizeibericht.ch/ger_de...ben_eines_Herrn_Olaf_Tank_aus_Osnabrueck.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Die KaPo Basel blickt durch: http://www.polizeibericht.ch/ger_de...ben_eines_Herrn_Olaf_Tank_aus_Osnabrueck.html


....im Gegensatz zur Kripo Bamberg. Gehts noch unterwürfiger? :unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Und nach Schweizer Recht dürfen die auch den Namen des Abzockanwalts veröffentlichen. In Deutschland hätte es da gleich den Maulkorb gegeben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und nach Schweizer Recht dürfen die auch den Namen des Abzockanwalts veröffentlichen. In Deutschland hätte es da gleich den Maulkorb gegeben.


Klar, da hätte ein unsyndikatischer Zeigefinger mit einer Unterlassungserklärung gewedelt....


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> In Deutschland hätte es da gleich den Maulkorb gegeben.


Nicht mehr unbedingt. Wir sehen das hier nicht mehr so eng, da Olaf Tank eine 
Person der "Zeitgeschichte" ist...


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Er ist jedenfalls einzigartig: Keine Zierde des Berufsstands | law blog

Und er muss ein Mathegenie sein:

http://ra-soenke-nippel.de/2010/03/...vom-8-februar-2010/comment-page-1/#comment-75


> Interessant ist dagegen der Aspekt, ob RA Tank seine Gebühren von der Antassia GmbH tatsächlich einfordert und welcher Vertrag zwischen Ihnen besteht. Für den Fall, daß er seine Gebühren nur geltend macht, wenn die Gegner (Opfer) auch zahlen, hat die Antassia GmbH keinen ersetzbaren Schaden, wenn die Gegner (Opfer) nicht zahlen. Fordert er für die Antassia GmbH dennoch Schadensersatz (Gebühren des RA Tank), so macht er sich des (versuchten) Betruges strafbar! (Insoweit sollte man sich zumindest den Vertrag und die Rechnungskopie des RA Tank an die Antassia GmbH vorlegen lassen.)


Nach den Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen liegt die Angstzahlerquote vielleicht bei 10%.

Die Geschäftsgebühr beträgt rund 33% der Forderungssumme (rund 32,50 Euro bei 96 Euro Forderung).

Antassia holt also durch den Einsatz des Anwaltes nicht einmal die Anwaltskosten herein ...

Wie funktioniert das Geschäftsmodell?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Antassia holt also durch den Einsatz des Anwaltes nicht einmal die Anwaltskosten herein ...
> 
> Wie funktioniert das Geschäftsmodell?


Nun, da steckt wohl ein äußerst finanzstarker Büttelborner "Konzern" dahinter, der so etwas über die Portokasse verkraften kann....


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Konspirativ sind die ja organisiert: Google

Aber ich dachte, die nehmen Geld ein und zahlen nicht aus ...


----------



## bernhard (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abo-Fallen: Tipp: Abzock-Fallen im Internet enttarnen und anfechten - PC-WELT


> Betrügerische Abzockseiten im Internet präsentieren beliebte Inhalte scheinbar kostenlos – erst wenn man beim Anmelden Adressdaten preisgibt, folgen Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnungen.





> Viele Anwälte sehen in der undurchsichtigen Preisangabe eine überraschende Klausel, mit der man als Web-Nutzer nicht rechnen muss. Wer die Rechnung zivilrechtlich anfechten will, hat daher gute Karten. So lange Sie keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen, können Sie sämtliche Drohungen und Mahnungen ignorieren.


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				PC-WELT schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Rechnung zivilrechtlich anfechten will, hat daher gute Karten.


Wozu anfechten? Versteh ich nicht.


			
				PC-WELT schrieb:
			
		

> So lange Sie keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen, können Sie sämtliche Drohungen und Mahnungen ignorieren.


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind etwa so häufig wie blühende 
Bananenstauden am Südpol.

Was soll das tibetanische Gebetsmühlendrehen mit den Mahnbescheidshysterierollen?


----------



## dvill (23 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Nach den Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen liegt die Angstzahlerquote vielleicht bei 10%.
> 
> Die Geschäftsgebühr beträgt rund 33% der Forderungssumme (rund 32,50 Euro bei 96 Euro Forderung).
> 
> Antassia holt also durch den Einsatz des Anwaltes nicht einmal die Anwaltskosten herein ...


Und der Anwalt tut nicht das, was Anwälte üblicherweise machen: Er streitet nicht für seine Mandanten.

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.com/2010/09/tank-called-olaf-blitzkrieg-die.html


> Ein blitzartiger Rückzug, der an Anwalt Tank´s festen Glauben an die Fälligkeit der geltend gemachten Hauptforderung für die Antassia GmbH zweifeln läßt. Schliesslich war es nicht das erste Mal, dass von einer angeblichen Forderung zu Gunsten der Mandanten von Tank nach Aufforderung umgehend Abstand genommen wurde.


Wenn ein Mahndrohopfer zu erkennen gibt, dass es durchblickt und sich zu wehren weiß, wird sofort ganz unterwürfig der Totalverzicht erklärt.

Ich denke mal, dieser Anwalt blickt genau durch, was er tut. Nur eben die zuständige Anwaltskammer nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (23 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dieser Anwalt blickt genau durch, was er tut. Nur eben die zuständige Anwaltskammer nicht.


Will sie überhaupt?

PS: Wie heißen nochmal  die großen schwarzen Vögel...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Nein, sie will nicht, aber sie darf auch nicht, und das findet sie gut so, dass sie nicht darf. In Deutschland ist es einem Anwalt nach BRAO nicht verboten, eine Forderung beizutreiben, von der er genau weiß, dass sie vor Gericht keinen Bestand hat. Nirgendwo steht es, dass er es nicht darf. Und nirgendwo steht z.B., dass er nicht eine bestrittene Forderung weiter anmahnen darf. Das gehört alles zu den garantierten kreativen Grundfreiheiten eines Berufsstandes, der über einen kräftigen politischen Einfluss verfügt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Und hier kann man sehen, warum das so ist:

Berufe der Bundestagsabgeordneten (16. Wahlperiode) | Statistik


----------



## dvill (25 September 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Aber auszahlen wollen die Herrschaften nicht: Die Jagd nach der Million - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


> Mit dem Prozesserfolg im Rücken schickte er auch einen Mahnbescheid  über die in Rede stehende „Restsumme“ von 1,2 Millionen Euro los, für den die Versicherung 12.000 Euro an Verfahrensgebühren vorstreckte. Nur: Der GmbH-Geschäftsführer hatte nicht nur sein Online-Quiz aus dem Netz genommen, er war urplötzlich abgetaucht. Der Mahnbescheid kam als unzustellbar zurück.


STRAFANZEIGEN GEGEN INTERNET-BETRÜGER :: AD HOC NEWS


> Das Internet darf kein rechtsfreier Raum sein.


Man darf gespannt bleiben ...


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/witten/Ein-Klick-fuer-96-Euro;art939,1050297


> "Diese Klage war aber so formuliert, dass sie abgelehnt werden musste", erläutert B. G., Direktor des Amtsgerichtes. "Er hat sich angemeldet, bestätigt und so eine eindeutige Willenserklärung abgegeben. Gleichzeitig hat der Beklagte selbst bestätigt, dass es neben dem Anmeldeformular den Hinweise auf die Kosten gibt. Aus diesem Grund konnte unsere Richterin gar nicht anders entscheiden."


Es bleibt die Frage, ob der sich wirklich wehren wollte und einfach dämlich war, oder ob ein Komplize eine gute Vorlage für bessere Zahlungserpressungsquoten konstruiert hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Niemand ist ja gezwungen, in negative Feststellungsklage zu gehen. Und wenn man das macht, dann sollte man das natürlich auch qualifiziert begründen.
Warum es in Witten nicht qualifiziert begründet wurde, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das Straubinger Tagblatt - Nachrichten aus der Heimatzeitung für Straubing : : Kirchroth, Straßkirchen, Aiterhofen, Leiblfing, Rain, Perkam, Oberschneiding


> Der Polizei liegen diesbezüglich bereits vielfache Fälle vor, es handelt sich hierbei um eine, leider immer häufigere, Form des Betruges. Unabhängig von einer Anzeigenerstattung wird davon abgeraten, hier irgendwelche Zahlungen zu tätigen. In der Regel lassen solche Firmen von ihren potentiellen Opfern ab, wenn sie lange genug ignoriert wurden.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abo- und andere Kostenfallen im Internet - Internetangebot Bayerisches Staatsministerium der Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz


> Hilfen und weiteres Vorgehen
> 
> Ist der Verbraucher im Internet in eine Kostenfalle geraten und erhält eine Rechnung eines unseriösen Anbieters, ist es grundsätzlich am effektivsten, die entsprechende Forderung zu ignorieren.


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Basel-Stadt | Staatsanwaltschaft | Medieninformationen


> Bei den Geldforderungen des Rechtsanwaltes Olaf Tank und der angegebenen Firma Antassia GmbH handelt es sich um einen versuchten Betrugstatbestand mit der so genannten «Abzockerfalle».





> Wer solche dubiosen Geldforderungen für nicht beanspruchte Dienstleistungen zugestellt bekommt, kann diese mit ruhigem Gewissen ignorieren.


Die schweizer Behörden blicken durch.


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.saarbrueckerzeitung2.de/geonews/show.phtml?nID=G83319BPS.1


> Das Vorgehen der Anbieter der Internetseite sei äußerst fragwürdig, meint die Dillinger Verbraucherschützerin. Das Geld werde für eine Liste mit Outlet-Centern verlangt. "Bei laut Kundennummern mittlerweile über 740 000 Kunden summieren sich die Gebühren von 96 Euro jährlich und einer Vertragslaufzeit von zwei Jahren auf über 142 Millionen Euro", rechnet L. vor. "Wenn nur jeder Zehnte leichtfertig zahlen würde, ergäbe sich für diese so genannte Dienstleistung einer Liste immer noch eine Einnahme von 14,3 Millionen Euro für die Seitenbetreiber."
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale des Saarlandes rät, auch auf dieses Inkassoschreiben hin nicht zu zahlen. Persönliche Beratungen erhalten Verbraucher bei den Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentrale des Saarlandes.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				AG Karlsruhe schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Ablauf der 6-Wochenfrist sehen sich die Nutzer dann völlig unerwartet mit der Situation konfrontiert, dass von der Firma Medusa  eine Forderung von mindestens 6 Monatsbeiträgen in Höhe von jeweils 19,00 € gegen Sie geltend gemacht wird.
> 
> Die Kosten in Höhe von 19,00 € stehen hierbei in keinem Verhältnis zur angebotenen Leistung.


Schlappe für einen Anbieter in Wortzensur


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ja, auch die linksrheinischen Medusenhäupter können noch so die Backen aufblasen, aber das ist kein Schutz gegen Schlappen.


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Nächste Sendung | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg


> Nächste Sendung: 18.10.2010 20:15
> [...]
> Wer überwacht Inkasso-Unternehmen?
> 
> Die Drohung, bei Zahlungsverzug ein Inkasso-Unternehmen einzuschalten, ist mittlerweile gängige Praxis bei vielen Unternehmen. Doch oft genug werden auch völlig unberechtigte Forderungen eingetrieben. Wer überwacht also die Inkasso Unternehmen?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Wer überwacht also die Inkasso Unternehmen?


Schlichte Antwort, basierend auf der Erfahrung mit der Nutzlosbranche in fünf Jahren: 
niemand, genauso wenig wie die Inkassomahnwälte

Bin gespannt, was dort als Antwort kommt...

PS: Erstaunlich wie lange Medien brauchen, um auf derartige Mißstände überhaupt 
aufmerksam zu werden.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internetabzocke: Regierung will Kostenfallen im Internet verbieten - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE


> Regierung will Kostenfallen im Internet verbieten


Taschendiebstahl ist auch verboten....


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen im Internet - Niemand muss zahlen - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


> Abofallen im Internet: *Niemand muss zahlen*
> 
> Abofallen im Internet
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Erneut Abfuhr für den umstrittenen Anwalt Olaf Tank - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Erneut Abfuhr für den umstrittenen Anwalt Olaf Tank
> 
> Osnabrück. Das Amtsgericht Osnabrück hat dem umstrittenen Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank eine weitere Abfuhr erteilt: Es verurteilte Tank zur Zahlung von 40 Euro Schadensersatz an einen Internetnutzer, von dem ursprünglich Tank Geld gefordert hatte – allerdings in betrügerischer Absicht, wie das Gericht in der Urteilsbegründung anführte.





> Auch Tank – so das Amtsgericht weiter – habe Kenntnis von der fehlenden Erfolgsaussicht einer Forderungsdurchsetzung gehabt. Zudem müsse er als Rechtsanwalt die Berechtigung einer Forderung prüfen, bevor er seine Tätigkeit aufnehme. Das Gericht sah eine Methode darin, bei vergeblicher Mahnung mit der Einschaltung Tanks den Eindruck der Ernsthaftigkeit erwecken zu wollen. Letztlich habe sich Tank so die (betrügerische) Zielvorstellung des Unternehmens zu eigen gemacht.
> 
> *Urteil nicht rechtskräftig*
> 
> Das Urteil ist nicht rechtskräftig. Das Amtsgericht hat die Berufung zum Landgericht Osnabrück wegen der grundsätzlichen Bedeutung der Angelegenheit zugelassen, zumal Tank in Osnabrück tätig sei und in identischer Weise mehrere Internetfirmen vertrete.





> Az.: 66 C 83/10 (1)


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Osnabrücker Mahnanwalt muss Anwaltskosten für Forderungsabwehr bei Abofalle zahlen - Antispam e. V.



> Es gibt in Deutschland im Forderungseinzug weiterhin fast keine wirksamen Regeln. Man kann scheinbar ungestraft Forderungen für völlig frei erfundene, nicht existente Mandanten vertreten und erhält dafür von hessischen Strafverfolgern einen Persilschein, der einem bescheinigt, dass man per anonymer e-Mail aus Russland einen Inkassoauftrag annehmen dürfe, dass man die ergaunerten Gelder dann nach Zypern transferieren dürfe, ohne dass sich einem hier auch nur der geringste Anscheinsverdacht auf Betrug und illegale Geldwäsche aufdrängen müsse. Man habe das Recht, hier noch gutgläubig sein zu dürfen.
> 
> Dieselben Staatsanwälte leiten aber ohne zu zögern Strafverfahren gegen Arbeitslose und Rentner ein, die sich in betrügerischen e-Mails als Finanzagenten für die Geldwäsche aus Phishing haben ködern lassen. Dem naiven Rechtslaien wird hier von den Strafverfolgern *keinerlei Spielraum für einen Rechtsirrtum zugebilligt.* Man müsse wissen oder zumindest ahnen, dass ein Geldtransfer an einen Unbekannten über einen anonymen Zahlungsdienstleister nur einen illegalen Hintergrund haben könne.
> [...]
> Solange sich diese Dinge nicht wirklich ändern, sind Urteile wie das jetzige des AG Osnabrück lediglich Nadelstiche gegen Abzocke, aber nicht mehr. Solange sich diese Dinge nicht ändern, wird Deutschland ein Paradies für Abzocker bleiben.


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen im Internet - Niemand muss zahlen - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


> Abofallen sind die Landplage des Internets. Hunderttausende Surfer fallen darauf herein. Anschließend werden sie oft monatelang von dubiosen Anbietern mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohbriefen unter Druck gesetzt. Zahlen muss aber niemand für diese untergeschobenen Verträge. Das haben mittlerweile Dutzende Gerichte entschieden.


Insgesamt scheint sich die Lage entspannt  zu haben.  Die Goldgräberzeit neigt sich wohl durch 
Sättigungseffekt dem  Ende zu. Es gibt kaum noch Meldungen   in Foren/Blogs und  die Medien
 berichten/schreiben seit fünf  Jahren  altbekanntes  als "latest  news"  voneinander ab.

Womit sich mal wieder für die Politik das oft erprobte  Kohlsche  Rezept bewährt hat:  "Aussitzen"

PS: Auch wenn der Threadtitel "Banditentum im Internet"  lautet,
geht es hier ausschließlich um Abofallen und die Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Cellesche Zeitung


> Sein Sohn habe ihm vorerst nichts von dem Schreiben berichtet, so B. weiter. Dieser habe sogar versucht, die Gebühren zu zahlen. Die Überweisung wurde jedoch gestoppt – von Seiten der Sparkasse, meint B.. P. M., Sprecherin der Sparkasse Celle, erklärt: „Wir sperren keine Empfängerkontonummern, weil wir Betrug vermuten. Das wäre rechtlich nicht tragbar.“ Sie vermutet, dass einem Sparkassenmitarbeiter die Überweisung aufgefallen ist. Aufgrund der Informationen zur Empfängerfirma habe dieser dann beim Kunden nachgefragt, ob er die Zahlung vornehmen will.


Das wäre auch eine Lösung des Problems: Bankangestellte, die denken können.


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

"Jeder weiß, dass es Abzocke ist"


> heute.de: Wie konkret funktioniert die Abzocke? Was war dein Part dabei?
> 
> Tim: Meine Aufgabe war es, dass die Seiten liefen. Ich habe auch oft Fallen einbauen müssen, z.B. dass die Kosten erst beim zweiten Mal sichtbar sind und die Schnittstelle zum Inkassosystem eingebaut wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> heute.de: Und wieviele der angeschriebenen Leute zahlen am Ende?
> 
> Tim: Offizielle Schätzungen sagen 10 Prozent. Ich würde sagen das ist mehr, so bei 50 Prozent.



erschreckend...


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Ein Jahr lang verdiente der *Programmiere*r sein Geld mit Abo-Abzocke im Internet.
> ...betreute Mailserver, *Erotik*- und *Gewinnspielseiten*.


Mit der Fakturierung  dürfte er kaum etwas zu  tun gehabt zu haben. Halte ich daher für 
übertrieben und  deckt sich auch nicht mit den Erfahrungen der Verbraucherzentralen.

Hängt auch vermutlich von  der Art der Abzockerseite ab. Im "Erotikbereich" dürften es wesentlich 
mehr sein, die aus Scham zahlen, als bei Nachbarn oder "kostenloser" Software.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



technofreak schrieb:


> ... deckt sich auch nicht mit den Erfahrungen der Verbraucherzentralen


... wobei die übermäßige Zahl der Betroffenen sich nicht an die Verbraucherzentralen wendet und dort, darüber hinaus, gar keine statistischen Werte dahin gehend erfasst werden. Die Schätzungen dort basieren lediglich auf spekulative Überlegungen einzelner Mitarbeiter.

Angesichts des Interviews wäre es schon sehr interessant zu wissen, für wen Tim tatsächlich programmiert hat, zumal das sicher strafrechtlich brauchbare Konsequenzen für den Anbieter haben könnte. Nur glücklicher Weise für den Anbieter sind die Daten des Informanten auf rechtsstaatlicher Weise von dem Journalisten nicht zu erheben. :wall:


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> . Die Schätzungen dort basieren lediglich auf spekulative Überlegungen einzelner Mitarbeiter.


Die spekulative Schätzung eines Programmiers dürfte kaum mehr  Bestand haben. 
Fußvolkmitarbeiter wie Programmierer werden mit Sicherheit nicht in die 
Bilanzen eingeweiht und  das Getuschel  in Büroräumen hat ebenfalls wenig mit 
der Realität zu tun. Ganz so unbedarft  ist der  Großteil  der Verbraucher nun doch nicht.
Etwas Sensationshasche dürfte  den "Interviewern"  nicht ungelegen  gewesen sein, 
da das Thema seit mittlerweile weit über fünf Jahren bis auf die Knochen abgenagt  und  ausgelutscht  ist.
Der Höhepunkt ist offensichtlich seit geraumer Zeit überschritten, wie es die  immer 
abenteuerlicheren Drohmüllschreiben  mit immer neuen Horrorszenarien   andeuten.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Abzocke: Rentner (82) gewinnt vor Gericht - Regionales - Rhein-Zeitung


> Internet-Abzocke: Rentner (82) gewinnt vor Gericht
> 
> Neuwied/Koblenz - Skrupellose Abzocke im Internet: Jedes Jahr erhalten Tausende Rheinland-Pfälzer Rechnungen von dubiosen Internetfirmen. Obwohl sie nichts gekauft, kein Serviceangebot genutzt haben. Auch G. R. bekam so eine Rechnung. Doch der 82-Jährige aus dem Kreis Neuwied fackelte nicht lange. Er zog vor das Landgericht Koblenz - und gewann. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ein Aussteiger berichtet: Die Tricks der Abofallen-Betreiber - Stern TV | STERN.DE


> Tatsächlich hätten die Opfer, die aus allen Gesellschaftsschichten kommen, nicht viel zu befürchten, weiß auch Aussteiger A.: "Wir hätten niemals versucht, einen säumigen Zahler tatsächlich zu verklagen. Die Gefahr ist zu groß, dass das Verfahren zu unseren Ungunsten ausgeht und das Urteil andere Kunden darin bestärkt, nicht zu zahlen", sagt er. "Der letzte Schritt unsererseits ist das Inkassoschreiben. Danach geben wir auf."


Latürnich kommt hier kein Staatsanwalt auf die Idee, dass sich ein klitzekleines Ideechen vom Bewusstsein betrügerischen geplanten Vorgehens zeigen könnte ...


----------



## dvill (6 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hof & Familie &ndash; Rubriken &ndash; LW HEUTE


> Juristisch ist klar: Niemand muss zahlen, denn es liegt kein wirksamer Vertrag vor. Dutzende Gerichte haben so geurteilt. Daher ist es eigentlich unnötig, auf die Rechnung zu reagieren. Es gibt ja nichts Rechtsgültiges, dem zu widersprechen wäre.


So einfach und klar kann man es ausdrücken.


----------



## dvill (7 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofalle Internet | WESER-KURIER


> N. F., EDV-Administrator der Bremer Verbraucherzentrale, klärte im Rahmen eines Vortrags in der Vegesacker Stadtbibliothek über die richtigen Umgangsformen mit solch zwielichtigen Geschäftemachern auf. Sein wichtigster Rat ist simpel zu befolgen: 'Reagieren Sie auf solche Forderungen am besten gar nicht.' In aller Regel entbehrten diese jeglicher rechtlicher Grundlage. 'Das deutsche Vertragsrecht besagt, dass Sie nur dann zahlen müssen, wenn Sie bewusst ein Abonnement abschließen. Zudem müssen Sie als Verbraucher über alle Details des Vertrags genau in Kenntnis gesetzt werden.'
> 
> Diesen Sachverhalt erfüllten die im Regelfall in unleserlicher Kleinstschrift gedruckten Geschäftsbedingungen dubioser Websitebetreiber aber nicht. Dafür zeigten sich diese um so kreativer, wenn es um die Einschüchterung ihrer angeblichen 'Kunden' geht. Die Palette reicht hier von 'Androhung juristischer Konsequenzen' über 'Aufspüren via IP-Adresse' bis hin zu 'Meldung' an die Schufa oder den Arbeitgeber.'Da steckt jedoch nichts dahinter


----------



## dvill (9 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

So reagieren Kunden auf Abofallen - Nachrichten Print - DIE WELT - Finanzen - WELT ONLINE


> So reagieren Kunden auf Abofallen
> 
> Wer in eine Abofalle getappt ist, muss sich in der Regel keine Sorgen machen. Gerichte haben festgestellt, dass wegen der versteckten Preisangabe überhaupt kein Vertrag zustande kommt. Selbst ein Widerspruch gegen die oft aggressiv formulierten Zahlungsaufforderungen ist nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Internet-Betrug: ?Richtungsweisendes Urteil?: Mahnende Juristin selbst verurteilt - Gevelsberg - DerWesten


> Die beklagte Juristin ist bundesweit als Vertreterin ominöser Internet-Anbieter bekannt. Einige TV-Magazine beschäftigen sich seit Jahren mit ihrer Person; zuletzt erneut am vergangen Mittwoch „Akte 20.10“ des Senders Sat-1.
> 
> Allein bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer München gingen wegen der Methoden der Inkasso-Anwältin über 3500 Beschwerden ein. Über 1000 erstatteten Strafanzeige gegen sie. Doch die Staatsanwaltschaft München I hat die Ermittlungen gegen die Rechtsanwältin im April eingestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Internet-Betrug: „Richtungsweisendes Urteil“


Kaum. Ist nicht mal was aus der Portokasse. Da müßten  schon abertausende klagen, 
damit das überhaupt spürbar würde. 

Unter "verurteilt" stellt  sich Otto Normalo immer was gaaanz  "schröckliches" vor. 
Hier geht es aber nur um eine vergleichsweise winzige  Zivilforderung.  Das gleiche Prozedere 
ist schon einige Male mit dem Kollegen aus Osnabrück durchgezogen worden. 

Mit Strafrecht hat das aber überhaupt nichts zu tun, leider...
Den Hahn hat die Sta München gründlichst  zugedreht..
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html


----------



## dvill (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Natürlich ist das Urteil richtungsweisend.

Die Richtung stimmt und die Bewegung in die richtige Richtung wird befördert.

Niemand musste bisher den Zahlungserpressungen Folge leisten. Ein Teil der Erpressten zahlt aus Angst.

Wenn das Bekanntwerden eines positiven Urteils nur 1% der Erpressten von einer überflüssigen Zahlung abhalten kann, weil das Urteil das Gefühl der Sicherheit vermittelt, fehlt den Banditen ein nennenswerter Umsatzanteil.

Die Zahlerquote liegt ohnehin schon niedrig. Jeder Beitrag zur Senkung ist willkommen und nützlich.

Das darf man hier nicht kleinreden.


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Das darf man hier nicht kleinreden.


Es vernebelt den Blick für die Realität.  Die wirklichen Ursachen und Probleme werden nach wie 
vor entweder nicht wahrgenommen oder geleugnet.

EOT


----------



## dvill (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das ist hier ein Forum für Geschädigte des Banditentums im Internet.

Die wichtigen Informationen müssen leicht auffindbar und klar formuliert sein.

Niemand muss den Zahlungserpressungen Folge leisten. Die Banditen drohen viel, tatsächlich haben sie selbst mehr Angst vor der Gerichtsbarkeit als ihre Opfer.

Wenn es zum Gericht geht, weil ein Belästigter selbst einen Anwalt einschalten, unterstützt das Gericht die Sache der Belästigten.

Das ist eine sehr schön klare Realität und gibt vielen Betroffenen die notwendige Sicherheit, den Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne zu treten und selbstverständlich kein Lösegeld auszuhändigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ihr habt natürlich beide Recht!
Für ängstliche Menschen sind solche Urteile gut, weil sie eben eher einer solchen "öffentlichen" Autorität glauben als Meldungen in einem Forum. Inhaltlich gibt es *für uns*  in keinem Urteil Neuigkeiten, der Wert der Nachricht hängt aber nicht nur vom Neuigkeitswert *für uns* ab...

Die Zweischneidigkeit mag etwas damit zu tun haben, was tf in seiner Signatur schreibt: "Hätte Gott nicht gewollt, dass sie geschoren werden, hätte er sie nicht zu Schafen gemacht". 

Wir müssen dabei auch bedenken, dass hier in einem Forum überhaupt nur die auflaufen, die sich über die unberechtigten Forderungen schlau machen. Die wirklichen "Schafe", die still blökend zahlen, bekommen wir quasi nicht zu Gesicht. Die profitieren auch nicht von einer noch so belegbaren und fundierten Empfehlung, nicht zu zahlen... Auch das kann aber nicht darüber entscheiden, ob solche Gerichtsurteile wertwoll sind oder nicht (wertvoll trotz der dadurch nicht gelösten *grundsätzlichen Bedingungen dafür, dass Abzocke nicht bekämpft wird*, siehe "Abzockerparadies Deutschland")

Die Leute, die sich informieren, profitieren davon, dass es solche Meldungen gibt.

Damit sind wir dann bei den Links in dvills Signatur. 

Bei den Dialern hat es fast bis zum Ende der Ära in 2005 gedauert, bis klar war, dass nicht gezahlt werden muß - obwohl es ansatzweise bereits zu Beginn (also 1996/97) "klar" war... (Der erste große Dialerfall endete damit, dass die Telefonfirmen denen das Geld zurück zahlen mussten, die gegen die Forderungen Einspruch erhoben haben. Weil trotzdem genügend Schafe zahlten und weil in Deutschland die Telefonfirmen sich gebärdet haben wie die übelsten Münchner Abzockergespielinnen, flossen Millionen ungerechtfertigt in die Taschen der Kriminellen) 

Dass es bei den Abofallen ähnlich lange gedauert hat, bis "allgemeinbekannt" ist, wie unsinnig die Forderungen sind/sein können, ist Teil des eigentlichen Problems. Den "Großen" der Abofallenzunft kann das egal sein, ob es mit dem Modell zu Ende geht, sie sind reich.

Trotzdem ist jeder Zahler weniger ein Erfolg und jeder Zahler weniger, der durch Informationen in Foren wie diesem Impulse erhält, die seine Handlungsweise beeinflussen, ist ein Erfolg.

Dass diese "Erfolge" letztlich in der Bilanz nur das Ausmaß des "Mißerfolges" verkleinern, dass Abofallen, die hier von Anfang an bekämpft wurden, nicht verhindert werden konnten, ist traurige Realität, die zu denken geben muß.

Also dreht sich die Münze mehrfach, es bleibt dabei: Ihr habt beide Recht.*
*


----------



## sascha (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich beide Recht!
> Für ängstliche Menschen sind solche Urteile gut, weil sie eben eher einer solchen "öffentlichen" Autorität glauben als Meldungen in einem Forum. Inhaltlich gibt es *für uns*  in keinem Urteil Neuigkeiten, der Wert der Nachricht hängt aber nicht nur vom Neuigkeitswert *für uns* ab...
> 
> Die Zweischneidigkeit mag etwas damit zu tun haben, was tf in seiner Signatur schreibt: "Hätte Gott nicht gewollt, dass sie geschoren werden, hätte er sie nicht zu Schafen gemacht".
> ...



Klingt fast wie eine Bilanz der Abofallen-Ära - die feiert dieser Tage ja auch fünf Jahre Bestehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



sascha schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie eine Bilanz der Abofallen-Ära - die feiert dieser Tage ja auch fünf Jahre Bestehen.


Und manche der Betreiber sind von Anfang an voll mit dabei...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Anfänge eines Imperiums 
Hyro, wer erinnert sich nicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Man sollte auch darauf hinweisen, dass die damaligen Partner heute auch noch aktiv sind, die Berliner Würgeschlange zum Beispiel. 
(leider habe ich den Anhang vermasselt... Aber Schm*'s alte Seiten verlinkten zu den alten Stardialern aus 2001)
(mit so 'netten Anmerkungen wie "onmouseover"...)
(und die UK-Nummern kamen damals von der Firma, bei der jener Däne verantwortlich war, den Plusminus als "Paten des Dialerbetrugs" bezeichnete. Mainpean hatte also Parasiten als Kunden und war Kunde bei Dialerbetrugspaten) 



Und Heppenheim war Teil des Spiels:

WORLDLINES gmbH
Benzstr. 2, 64646 Heppenheim

Gesellschafter:
Mainpean GmbH, ...

Das wissen selbst von den alten Hasen nicht alle...
Personen, Hintermänner, Persilscheine von Staatsanwälten. Alles wie gehabt. *Und erst wenn sich das ändert, ändert sich was*

PS: In-telegence (oder war das damals noch QSC ) habe ich noch vergessen, die mischten ja auch mit. Je dunkler die Ecke, desto besser...
google
Damals wurde durch mehrere Instanzen geklagt
www.aufrecht.de/1404.pdf


----------



## dvill (15 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen und die Haftung ihres Rechtsanwalts | Betrug, Anwaltshaftung, Abofalle | Rechtslupe


> Das Amtsgericht Osnabrück hat übrigens trotz Nichterreichens der Berufungssumme die Berufung zugelassen und mit einer deutlichen Aufforderung an andere Geschädigte versehen: “Der Streit um die Frage, ob das in zahlreichen Fällen wie hier verwendete Anmeldeverfahren zu einem Vertragsabschluss zwischen dem Nutzer und dem Internetbetreiber führt, bedarf zumindest im Gerichtsbezirk Osnabrück einer einheitlichen Beurteilung. Der Beklagte ist hier als Rechtsanwalt tätig und vertritt in identischer Weise vorgehende Internetfirmen.”


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> ...Damit hat er zumindest Beihilfe gem. § 27 StGB zu dem betrügerischen Vorgehen der Firma GS geleistet. ...



Und es stellt sich zum 100.000. Mal die Frage warum nicht einmal jetzt ein Staatsanwalt reagiert ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit nach Aka-Akas Antwort:
Die Frage war mehr rhetorisch ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

siehe bereits
Osnabrücker Mahnanwalt muss Anwaltskosten für Forderungsabwehr bei Abofalle zahlen - Antispam e. V.


> Das AG Osnabrück ist sogar soweit gegangen, dem Mahnanwalt Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug vorzuwerfen. Auch andere deutsche Zivilgerichte haben in anderen Fällen sich bereits ähnlich geäußert. Dies steht im krassen Widerspruch zu den immer wieder beobachteten Verfahrenseinstellungen deutscher Staatsanwaltschaften in Sachen "Abofallen". Der typische deutsche Staatsanwalt sieht weder in der Abofalle selbst noch im Forderungseinzug hierfür den "hinreichend sicher beweisbaren Vorsatz für den gewerbsmäßigen Betrug erfüllt". Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind der Auffassung, dass ein durch Trickgestaltung der Webseite verschleierter, nicht sofort auffindbarer Preishinweis nicht zwingend mit Absicht so dort angebracht worden sein müsse. Sondern es bestehe immerhin die Möglichkeit, dass der Betreiber der Webseite es halt einfach nicht besser hinbekommen habe. Dass es sich also einfach nur um gestalterisches Ungeschick handle. Auch, wenn es tausende oder zehntausende Beschwerden gebe und der Webseitenbetreiber daraufhin die Webseite immer noch nicht ändere, sei dem Betreiber der Webseite keine böse Absicht nachweisbar. Die Abzocker und ihre Mahnanwälte können sich dann regelmäßig auf die "Persilscheine" berufen, die ihnen in Form der Verfahrenseinstellungen durch die Staatsanwälte frei Haus geliefert wurden.
> ...
> 
> Es gibt in Deutschland im Forderungseinzug weiterhin fast keine wirksamen Regeln. Man kann scheinbar ungestraft Forderungen für völlig frei erfundene, nicht existente Mandanten vertreten und erhält dafür von hessischen Strafverfolgern einen Persilschein, der einem bescheinigt, dass man per anonymer e-Mail aus Russland einen Inkassoauftrag annehmen dürfe, dass man die ergaunerten Gelder dann nach Zypern transferieren dürfe, ohne dass sich einem hier auch nur der geringste Anscheinsverdacht auf Betrug und illegale Geldwäsche aufdrängen müsse. Man habe das Recht, hier noch gutgläubig sein zu dürfen.
> ...



Danke dem Verfasser für diese Worte, schade, dass so ein richtiger und wichtiger Kommentar nicht mal in den großen Medien kommt. Aber die haben ihre Kontrollfunktion hierzulande ohnehin längst verloren und sind nur noch Transportmittel für [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jitdvJ5U3I4"]YouTube        - GeorgSchramm - Systematische Volksverdummung durch die Medien[/nomedia], Abzockergewinnspiele zugunsten der Medienmogule und Gedankengleichschaltung im Dienste von INSM & Co. und dem ganzen Neoliberaschistenpack.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Kein anderes Land dieser Erde überlässt durch Untätigkeit der Politik und der Behörde seine Bürger schutzlos dem Banditentum der Schutzgelderpressung mit Einschüchterungsfallen durch mafiös organisierte Banden.

Ein Stammland der Mafia zeigt, wie man das Problem lösen kann: http://translate.google.de/translat...d.info%22&hl=de&safe=off&sa=X&tbo=1&tbs=qdr:d


> Easy Download per 960.000 euro Die Kartellbehörde Geldstrafe 960.000 € zum einfachen Download
> 
> Es bot freie Software, aber dann verlangte Schutzgeld an die Benutzer.





> Die Wettbewerbsbehörde stellt ferner fest, dass das Verfahren entstanden ist "durch die größere Zahl der Berichte über die Verbraucher und ihre Verbände aufgenommen im Code die Tätigkeit der Behörde für die Durchführung der von (sie erhielten über einen Zeitraum von je ein paar Monate) insgesamt bisher Verbrauch, ein Zeichen, dass das Problem akut war besonders und die Aktivität der Easy-Download stellte eine ernste Gefahr für die Schifffahrt.
> 
> Es wird geschätzt, dass zwischen 100.000 und 200.000 Italiener haben Betrug zum Opfer gefallen, die aber glücklicherweise, dass nur 5% bezahlt haben, als erforderlich.


Die Italiener zahlen schon zu Beginn nur zu 5%.

Die Strafe geht in die richtige Richtung.

Warum sind unsere Behörden zu blöd?


----------



## bernhard (16 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das passt dann ja genau: Internet-Abzocke: EU-Regelung gegen Abofallen geplant - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Im Winter sollen Verhandlungen über eine staatenübergreifende Regelung aufgenommen werden. Den Web-Abzockern soll damit endlich die Grundlage für versteckte Preisangaben entzogen werden.


In Italien nachfragen, wie man das macht, reicht auch ...


----------



## technofreak (16 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das passt dann ja genau: Internet-Abzocke: EU-Regelung gegen Abofallen geplant - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> 
> 
> > Im Winter sollen Verhandlungen über eine staatenübergreifende Regelung aufgenommen werden. Den Web-Abzockern soll damit endlich die Grundlage für versteckte Preisangaben entzogen werden.


Was es da europaweit zu regeln gibt, entzieht sich mir.
 Abofallen sind ein rein deutsche Spezialität.

Die Aktivitäten, die  von deutschen/österreichischen/schweizer Abzockerbanden ausgehen, werden
 durch das seltsame Rechtsverständnis und  "Duldsamkeit"  deutscher   Strafverfolger  und einer 
abstrusen spezifisch deutschen Inkassoregelung begünstigt und ermöglicht. In der Schweiz und Österreich 
selber sind es nur "Abfallerscheinungen" der Aktivitäten in Deutschland.

Dies sollte den verantwortlichen PolitikernInnen bekannt sein. Insofern handelt es sich um eine 
Nebelwerferaktion, die von den wahren Ursachen und Problemen  ablenken  soll.


----------



## technofreak (16 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



bernhard schrieb:


> In Italien nachfragen, wie man das macht, reicht auch ...


AGI News On - ANTITRUST: MULTA 960MILA EURO A EASYDOWNLOAD, "INGANNI SUL WEB"


> ANTITRUST: MULTA 960MILA EURO A EASYDOWNLOAD, "INGANNI SUL WEB"


Abo-Falle muss in Italien fast 1 Million Euro Strafe zahlen? | Die Abo-Falle


> Wenn mich mein italienisch nicht ganz im Stich gelassen hat, wurde eine “Abo-Falle” (es ging wieder um einen kostenpflichtigen Download-Zugang zu Freeware-Programmen, ca. 96 Euro pro Jahr Kosten via “Euro Content Ltd. ( easydownload.info) in Italien ziemlich heftig abgeurteilt: Zum einen hat das Gericht festgestellt, dass man gefälligst ordentlich auf die Kosten hinzuweisen hat. Zum anderen wurde auf ein Bussgeld von 960.000 Euro erkannt – ein durchaus empfindliches Sümmchen. (Weitere Quelle: AGI).



http://www.zdnet.de/news/wirtschaft...rafe_verurteilt_story-39001024-41540799-1.htm


> Euro Content mit Sitz in Frankfurt ist in Italien zu einer Strafe von 960.000 Euro verurteilt worden. Das Unternehmen steckt offenbar hinter der italienischen Abofallen-Site easy-download.info. Zusätzlich zur Geldstrafe muss es das Gerichtsurteil auf der Site sowie auf der Registrierungsseite für Neukunden veröffentlichen. Angeblich bestehen auch Verbindungen zu einer deutschen Download-Site der Premium Content GmbH.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.euroconsumatori.org/16842v16921d61802.html



> Laut Angaben von Euro Content Ltd. haben sich im Zeitraum vom 01.04.2010 bis 14.10.2010 *100.000 bis 200.000 Nutzer registriert.
> *
> Die italienische Kartellbehörde hatte im Juli ein Untersuchungsverfahren  gegen die Betreiber der obgenannten Internetseite eingeleitet, nachdem  etwa 5.000 Meldungen von Betroffenen bei AGCM eingelangt waren.
> Nun liegt die Entscheidung (Aktenzeichen PS6013) der Behörde vor, wonach  *zwei Arten von unlauteren Geschäftspraktiken* festgestellt wurden:  Einerseits wurde *durch ausgeklügelte und irreführende Mechanismen* *und  unter Mithilfe von Brückenseiten* in den Nutzern der Anschein erweckt,  sie könnten die auf der Internetseite verfügbare Software gratis  herunterladen; diese Software steht im Internet normalerweise auch  kostenlos zur Verfügung. Somit hätten die Verbraucher unbewusst *einen  Vertrag abgeschlossen, den sie ansonsten nie unterschrieben hätten.* Die  zweite unlautere Praktik besteht in der *Ausübung von erheblichem  psychologischem Druck auf zahlungsunwillige Verbraucher:* Sollte die  Forderung nicht bezahlt werden, wurden rechtliche Schritte sowie die  Meldung der Nichtbezahlung an verschiedene Behörden, welche  Kreditinformationen verwalten, angedroht.* Laut den Angaben von Euro  Content Ltd. hatten am 18.07.2010 3.000 bis 7.000 Nutzer die Rechnung  bezahlt; nach dem Erhalt einer Mahnung hatten am 31.08.2010 weitere  1.000 bis 3.000 Betroffene gezahlt.*



also haben maximal (!) 10% gezahlt (eher die schon erwähnten ca. 5%)

Das ist auch eine Ohrfeige für die Münchner Persilscheinaussteller, denn "*durch ausgeklügelte und irreführende Mechanismen* *und  unter Mithilfe von Brückenseiten*" klingt nach Täuschungsabsicht und demnach ist durchaus ein Betrugstatbestand konstruierbar - für den peinlichen Persilschein (*warum hat eigentlich niemnand nachgefragt, wie er zustande kam? Da hätte man einiges über die Mechanismen der StA München lernen können!*)gab es keine Notwendigkeit. Dieser war und ist in meinen Augen nicht nur ein Ärgernis, sondern mehr. Deshalb schreie ich hier ja so 'rum


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Die zweite unlautere Praktik besteht in der Ausübung von erheblichem psychologischem Druck auf zahlungsunwillige Verbraucher: Sollte die Forderung nicht bezahlt werden, wurden rechtliche Schritte sowie die Meldung der Nichtbezahlung an verschiedene Behörden, welche Kreditinformationen verwalten, angedroht.


Das genau sieht ja die Münchner Sta völlig anders 
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2091943_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html


> Ähnlich die Argumentation der Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn es um den Text „Themenschwerpunkt Strafrecht“ geht, den Günther in ihren Mahnungen oft prominent platzierte. Das wecke zwar bei manchen Menschen die Angst vor strafrechtlichen Folgen, wenn man nicht zahle. Den schwarzen Peter schiebt die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings auch hier den Opfern zu: „Es ist jedem Bürger zuzumuten, einem solchen „Druck“ standzuhalten“.


Deutschland ist und bleibt nun mal das gelobte Land  der Abzocker 
>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## dvill (18 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen-Betreiber aus Frankfurt: 960.000 Euro Strafe: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Seit April 2010 hatten sich beim Europäischen Verbraucherzentrum (EVZ) Italien etwa 500 Verbraucher gemeldet, die sich auf der Seite easy(download) registriert und ungewollt ein zweijähriges Abo zum Preis von 96 Euro jährlich (8 Euro im Monat) abgeschlossen hatten. Laut Angaben von Euro Content Ltd. hatten sich im Zeitraum vom 01.04.2010 bis 14.10.2010 100.000 bis 200.000 Nutzer registriert.


Man fragt sich:

a) Wann werden europäische Standards in Deutschland eingeführt?

b) Warum werden die Geschäftspraktiken von Laienmafiosi bei deutschen Behörden geduldet?


----------



## technofreak (18 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2297109_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,5394.html



> Abofallen im Internet: Rekordstrafe für deutsche Firma
> 18.11.2010 08:53 Uhr
> 
> Weil sie Menschen mit Abofallen im Internet abzockte, ist die Frankfurter Firma Euro Content Ltd. zu 960.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt worden - in Italien.
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

In Italien geht das, jedoch nicht in Deutschland. Hier haben wir kein Sanktionssystem, sondern ein Unterlassungsklagesystem. Da gibt es nur ein Urteil mit Wortlaut: "Du, Du, Du!!!"


----------



## dvill (19 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

AG Osnabrück, Urteil vom 19. Oktober 2010 - Az. 66 C 83/10 - openJur


> Mit der vorsätzlich unberechtigten Inanspruchnahme des Klägers beging die Firma NN einen Betrug i. S. d. § 263 StGB, der zumindest das Versuchsstadium erreicht hatte. Der letzte auf eine abschließende Vermögensverfügung zielende Akt, durch den die Zahlung erreicht werden sollte, liegt in der Einschaltung des Beklagten mit dem Auftrag, die unbegründete Forderung beizutreiben.





> Mit seinem Schreiben vom 18. September 2009 hat der Beklagte als Rechtsanwalt den Kläger aufgefordert, die Forderung der Firma NN einschl. der Mahn- und seiner Anwaltskosten in Höhe von insgesamt 138,00 € auszugleichen. Damit hat er zumindest Beihilfe gem. § 27 StGB zu dem betrügerischen Vorgehen der Firma NN geleistet. Der Beklagte hat die Firma NN unstreitig in zahlreichen Verfahren vertreten, die mit dem streitgegenständlichen Sachverhalt identisch sind. Insbesondere ergibt sich aus dem Umstand des regelmäßigen Forderungsverzichts nach der Abwehr des Anspruchs die Kenntnis des Beklagten von der fehlenden Erfolgsaussicht einer gerichtlichen Forderungsdurchsetzung. Immerhin muss ein Rechtsanwalt, der den Einzug einer Forderung übernimmt, deren Berechtigung prüfen, bevor er seine Tätigkeit aufnimmt und bevor er die jeweils weiteren Schritte zur Durchsetzung der Forderung unternimmt (so BGH, Beschluss vom 09. Juni 2008, AnwSt (R) 5/05). Dafür, nach einer sorgfältigen Prüfung die Begründetheit der Forderung angenommen zu haben, trägt der Beklagte nichts vor. Er subsumiert insbesondere seine deliktische Haftung allein mit Rechtsprechungszitaten ohne einen Vortrag dazu, warum er mit der Zahlungsaufforderung den Anspruch für begründet und nach der Abwehr den Forderungsverzicht für sachgerecht gehalten hat. Aus der unstreitigen und gerichtsbekannten Vielzahl der Fälle ergibt sich vielmehr die Methode, bei vergeblicher Mahnung durch die angebliche Gläubigerin mit der Einschaltung des als Rechtsanwalt tätigen Beklagten den Eindruck der Ernsthaftigkeit des außergerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens erwecken zu wollen. Damit hat sich der Beklagte die Zielvorstellung der Firma NN vorsätzlich unterstützend zu eigen gemacht. Dies führt zu seiner deliktischen Haftung gem. § 823 Abs. 2 BGB i. V. m. §§ 263, 22, 27 StGB.


----------



## dvill (19 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...3f9&client=3&nr=44618&pos=0&anz=1&Blank=1.pdf


> Dagegen muss ein Rechtsanwalt, der den Einzug einer Forderung übernimmt, deren Berechtigung prüfen, bevor er seine Tätigkeit aufnimmt und bevor er die jeweils weiteren Schritte zur Durchsetzung der Forderung unternimmt (OLG Köln, NJW 2006, 923, 924). Ferner unterscheiden sich die Methoden der Inkassounternehmen in der Regel von denjenigen des Rechtsanwalts (Giebel aaO; Rudloff, Ausgewählte Rechtsfragen der Inkassounternehmen, 1997, S. 95 f.).


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Was ist dann ein Persilschein der StA? Rechtsbeugung? Strafvereitelung? Noch einmal: Schade, dass niemand genau nachgebohrt hat, wie es zu diesem Persilschein gekommen ist. Man würde danach womöglich einen erstaunlichen Einblick in die Arbeitsweise an der Schnittstelle zwischen Justiz, Politik und Wirtschaft bekommen - gerade in Bayern...
Ich sitze ja hier mittendrin und muß mir bei dem Gestank die Nase zuhalten - also habe ich leider die Hände nicht frei.
Iustitia bavariae, das ist ein ganz besonderer Fall...
Na, wer hat denn die StA "beraten"? Mich muß man nicht fragen


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was ist dann ein Persilschein der StA? Rechtsbeugung? Strafvereitelung? Noch einmal: Schade, dass niemand genau nachgebohrt hat, wie es zu diesem Persilschein gekommen ist.


Es ist nicht der einzige Persilschein. Ihr Kollege aus OS hat sie "im Dutzend billiger" bekommen. 
Merkwürdigerweise ist diesen "Weißwaschungen"  kaum  Beachtung geschenkt worden.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Hier haben wir einen grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen anwaltlicher Tätigkeit und Inkassobüros.

Während das Inkassobüro vom rechtlichen Status her eigentlich ein bezahltes Schreibbüro ist, welches einfach nur die Daten des Schuldners und das Datum der Forderung etc. übermittelt bekommt, und diese Daten dann einfach nur in vorgefertigte Mahn-Text-Bausteine einsetzen muss, wird einem Anwalt von der Rechtsprechung des OLG Köln und des BGH eine erweiterte Prüfungspflicht zugemessen.

Der Anwalt mag sich zwar in gewisser Weise noch auf Gutgläubigkeit berufen. Wenn er keine deutlich sichtbaren Anhaltspunkte dafür hat, dass sein Mandant lügt, oder dass aus irgendwelchen wichtigen Gründen der Anspruch ersichtlich nicht besteht, kann er noch geltend machen, im guten Glauben gehandelt zu haben.

Klar dürfte aber z.B. folgendes sein: ein Anwalt, der Forderungen aus einer Abofalle eintreibt und jeden Tag hunderte Widerspruchsschreiben erhält, muss daraufhin selbst tätig werden und die Webseite seines Mandanten spätestens dann auf Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen. Dabei muss ihm als rechtskundige Person spätestens dann auffallen, dass:


ein Verstoß gegen § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV vorliegt
ein Verstoß gegen §§ 3,4 UWG vorliegt
gegen die Transparenzvorschriften des § 312c i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB verstoßen wird
ein Verstoß gegen das Gebot von Treu und Glauben gem. § 307 BGB vorliegt
eine überraschende Klausel in den AGB besteht, die nicht Vertragsbestandteil werden kann (§ 305c BGB)
regelmäßig ein Einigungsmangel gem. § 155 BGB besteht
angesichts hunderter, tausender, zehntausender Widersprüche und Einsprüche die Preisauszeichnung auf der Webseite nicht den Anforderungen genügt und leicht übersehen werden kann (bzw. sogar soll)

Gemäß seiner Berufspflichten müsste er das Mandat eigentlich sofort niederlegen bzw. zumindest seinen Mandanten zur Änderung der Webseite auffordern und bis zur Änderung der Webseite auf die weitere Beitreibung verzichten.

Die Tatsache, dass der Forderungsanwalt einer Abofalle schon sofort beim ersten anwaltlichen Gegenschreiben auf die Berühmung des Anspruchs verzichtet, beweist, dass dem Forderungsanwalt durchaus klar ist, dass der Anspruch nicht besteht. Denn sonst würde er nicht zögern und die Forderung gerichtlich geltend machen.

Die Tatsache, dass der Forderungsanwalt entgegen seinem Wissen, dass der Anspruch gerichtlich nicht durchsetzbar ist, gegenüber den rechtsunkundigen Opfern der Abzockfallen die Forderung vertritt und in Täuschungsabsicht Rechtstatbestände völlig falsch und verdreht darstellt, und dass er mit völlig unverhältnismäßigen und tatsächlich auch gar nicht durchsetzbaren Rechtsmitteln droht, zeigt, dass er seine Position der Stärke in rechtsmißbräuchlicher Weise gegenüber den schwächeren, rechtsunkundigen Personen nutzt.

Warum die Anwaltskammern diese Urteile des BGH und des OLG Köln nicht in eine schlüssige Argumentationskette eingebaut bekommen, um unseriösen Berufskollegen endlich die Zulassung zu entziehen, ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.anwaltverein.de/download...df?PHPSESSID=5e7604e489a1ab5f5d1a2bbde8e377a1


> *Strafrechtlich ist im Hinblick auf § 263 StGB ein Vollzugsdefizit zu beobachten (vgl. auch Buchmann/Majer, K&R 2010, 635 ff.).*


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wow. Danke, klasse Link!


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das richtig umgesetzt - könnte manche Feuer unterm Hintern machen


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Hippo schrieb:


> Das richtig umgesetzt - könnte manche Feuer unterm Hintern machen


Wenn du Staatsanwälte damit meinst, dann wäre ein Einschlag zwar wünschenswert, doch die sind fernab jeder Reichweite, beratungsresistent und von Amts wegen mit der Problematik überfordert. Wenn man allein schon "Pepsi" (Quantitätsüberwachung) für die Einzelfälle bei Abofallen daher nimmt, so kommt man auf eine zeitliche Bearbeitungsvorgabe von gerade mal zwei Minuten pro Fall. Das reicht allenfalls zum groben Überfliegen des Grundsachverhalts, dem Hakensetzen bei der Einstellungsverfügung und der Ablage.

Beschwert man sich beim zuständigen Ministerium über diese Zustände, dann gibt es eine Retoure über die GenStA mit Berichtspflicht, bis hin zum letzten Rädchen in dem Werk. Auf dem Weg wird aber erfahrungsgemäß der Sachverhalt zuständigkeitshalber tot geschrieben, so dass am Ende nichts mehr für die Strafbarkeit übrig bleibt. Ein sachbearbeitender Staatsanwalt oder womöglich gar ein Polizist, haben in dieser Riesenmaschine absolut nichts zu melden!


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Laß mich halt ein bißchen träumen ...


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Hippo schrieb:


> Laß mich halt ein bißchen träumen ...


Ja, ja - auf jeden Fall! Doch mehr als ein Traum wird da nicht daraus, da es D schlichtweg keine Organisation gibt, die derartige Phänomene (z. B. die Abofallen) wirksam bekämpfen könnte. Die verkrusteten Strukturen und die alt hergebrachten Aufgabenzuweisungen der Strafverfolger sind trotz eines brauchbaren StGB dazu nicht geeignet.


----------



## bernhard (23 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

heise online - Download-Abzocke: 960.000 Euro Strafe für Frankfurter Firma


> Von Januar bis Mai 2010 hatte Euro Content nach eigenen Angaben 164.000 Euro umgesetzt und 43.000 Euro Gewinn gemacht. Von April bis Juni ging es dann offenbar richtig rund, denn ab 6. April wurde Google Adwords zur Werbung genutzt, bis Google am 17. Juni den Stecker zog. Diese Werbung brachte den Abzockern zehntausende "Kunden". Von April bis Mitte Oktober sollen es 100.000 bis 200.000 gewesen sein. Davon zahlten 3000 bis 7000 die erste Jahresrechnung, weitere 1000 bis 3000 nach Mahnung. Daraus lassen sich Einnahmen der ersten Jahresrate von bis zu 975.000 Euro errechnen.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abzocke im Internet: Über 4000 Anzeigen - Lokale Nachrichten, Videos, Bilder und mehr aus und für Osnabrück | noz.de


> Er ist der Rechtsanwalt, der für die abgebrühten Abzocker aus der Internetwelt das Geld eintreibt. Er ist der Handlanger in einer gewissenlosen Branche, die sich an arglosen Internetnutzern bereichert. Und er verdient offenbar gut dabei. Der Daimler mit dem kecken Spruch auf dem Nummernschildverstärker ist von AMG getunt, hat sechs Liter Hubraum und schafft 300 km/h in der Spitze.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Betrug im Internet: Abzocke auf Sexseiten? - Stuttgarter Zeitung online - Stuttgart, Region & Land - Stuttgart & Region


> Der Anwalt vermutet, dass eine gängige Betrugsmasche hinter den Mahnungen steht, mit denen nach seinen Angaben die ganze Republik überzogen werde. Die Schweizer Firma stelle die Rechnungen für Erotikwebsites, ohne Grundlage, denn Einzelheiten würden nicht genannt. [...] "Und viele Männer bezahlen wahrscheinlich, damit es Ruhe gibt." Das müsse sich ein Bürger aber nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Das müsse sich ein Bürger aber nicht bieten lassen.



Doch, das muss sich der Bürger in Deutschland bieten lassen. Weil er infolge der Umsetzung einer liberalistischen politischen Doktrin keine Klagebefugnis nach UWG hat, weil die Pflichten eines Inkassobüros in Deutschland nirgends verbindlich niedergelegt sind, weil es in Deutschland keine Wettbewerbsbehörde gibt, die Sanktionen verhängen könnte. 

Der Bürger braucht zwar nicht zu zahlen. Sofern er seine Rechte kennt, weiß er, dass er die Drohkulisse ignorieren darf.
Jedoch hat er die frechen, dreisten Belästigungen widerspruchslos zu erdulden. Das ist politisch so gewollt.

Bereits während der Beratungen zum RDG wurde in der Bundestagsdrucksache der Wille der politischen Gremien fixiert, dass Inkassobüros in Deutschland für die Durchführung des Forderungseinzugs keinerlei ordnungsrechtlichen Bestimmungen unterliegen sollen. Das sei angeblich aufgrund eines europäischen Harmonisierungsbedürfnisses so erforderlich.
Auch der Referatsleiter im Bundesjustizministerium, zuständig für Anwaltsrecht und Rechtsdienstleistungen, ist nach wie vor der Meinung, dass unsere Rechtsnormen völlig ausreichend seien.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abzocke im Internet: Über 4000 Anzeigen - Lokale Nachrichten, Videos, Bilder und mehr aus und für Osnabrück | noz.de


> Vor wenigen Wochen allerdings musste er die Türen öffnen: Die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut ließ die Kanzlei durchsuchen. Die Beamten beschlagnahmten „einen Haufen Unterlagen“, wie der Sprecher der Anklagebehörde sagt.


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Skandal-Anwalt Olaf Tank muss Kosten erstatten - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Der Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank muss einem Internetnutzer Schadensersatz von 46 Euro zahlen. Ein entsprechendes Urteil des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück aus dem Oktober ist rechtskräftig, wie das Amtsgericht heute mitteilte.
> 
> Bei den 46 Euro handelt es sich um die Kosten für einen Rechtsanwalt, den der Internetnutzer zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen eingeschaltet hatte. Als die Forderungen fallen gelassen wurden, forderte der Kläger Schadensersatz. Er bekam Recht.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Pressemitteilungen


			
				Amtsgericht Osnabrück schrieb:
			
		

> Das Amtsgericht entschied dahin, dass die für das Jahresabo erhobene Forderung nicht bestanden habe, was sowohl dem beklagten Rechtsanwalt als auch der von ihm vertretenen Firma bekannt gewesen sei. Letztlich habe der Beklagte Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug geleistet (vgl. auch die Pressemitteilung 3/10 vom 21. Oktober 2010).


Das Urteil: http://www.amtsgericht-osnabrueck.niedersachsen.de/download/52336


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abofallen und die Haftung ihres Rechtsanwalts | Betrug, Anwaltshaftung, Abofalle | Rechtslupe


> Das Amtsgericht Osnabrück hat übrigens trotz Nichterreichens der Berufungssumme die Berufung zugelassen und mit einer deutlichen Aufforderung an andere Geschädigte versehen: “Der Streit um die Frage, ob das in zahlreichen Fällen wie hier verwendete Anmeldeverfahren zu einem Vertragsabschluss zwischen dem Nutzer und dem Internetbetreiber führt, bedarf zumindest im Gerichtsbezirk Osnabrück einer einheitlichen Beurteilung. Der Beklagte ist hier als Rechtsanwalt tätig und vertritt in identischer Weise vorgehende Internetfirmen.”


Dann doch lieber für schlappe 40 Euro verurteilen lassen, weiterhin "zumindest Beihilfe gem. § 27 StGB zu dem betrügerischen Vorgehen" (Zitat des AG Osnabrück) leisten und schön weiter abkassieren.

Die Absicht kann schließlich nicht nachgewiesen werden ...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Olaf Tank bei Anwaltskammer angezeigt - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Die Rechtsanwaltskammer prüft ein Verfahren gegen den Osnabrücker Anwalt Olaf Tank. Ihm wird vorgeworfen, gegen die „allgemeinen Berufspflichten“ vorstoßen zu haben. Tank ist als Inkassoanwalt für zweifelhafte Internetfirmen bekannt.


und prüft und prüft und prüft ....


> Die Sanktionsmöglichkeiten der Kammer sind aber begrenzt: Möglich sind ein Hinweis, eine Rüge und* als schärfste Waffe eine Verwarnung.*


O.T. wird vor Angst kaum noch schlafen können...


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Faustus Eberle: Cyber-Kriminelle sind nicht von gestern

Stimmt genau so.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Evtl. ein Bandit weniger???
Dichtung oder Wahrheit?


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Er müsste in den letzten Jahren genug Kohle gescheffelt haben, um sich irgendwo auf eine Karibikinsel zur Ruhe setzen zu können.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Er müsste in den letzten Jahren genug Kohle gescheffelt haben, um sich irgendwo auf eine Karibikinsel zur Ruhe setzen zu können.


Sehe ich auch so! Und für seine über alle Maßen verwöhnte Gattin dürfte die Kohle auch noch reichen!

Es ist übrigens die Wahrheit - inzwischen erhielten mehrere Betroffene gleichlautende Nachrichten.


----------



## RA Meier (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Das habe ich soeben ebenfalls per digital signierter Email vom Büro Tank bekommen:

Tank legt Mandat nieder

Das Schreiben ist echt und stammt definitiv aus seinem Büro.


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Olaf Tank beendet Abzockmandate | law blog


> Erst vor kurzem wurden immer mehr Urteile bekannt, die Tank persönlich zur Übernahme von Anwaltskosten der Abzockopfer verurteilten. Die Gerichte gingen dabei davon aus, dass der Jurist sehr gut weiß, dass die Abofallenabzocker keinen juristisch durchsetzbaren Anspruch auf ihre angebliche Vergütung haben. Dies sei Beihilfe zum Betrug, so dass der Jurist selbst neben seinen Mandanten schadensersatzpflichtig ist.
> 
> Gegen Tank sollen außerdem etliche hundert Strafanzeigen vorliegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Er hat sicher fürchterliche  Angst vor der "angedrohten" Buttonlösung bekommen: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...llen-im-internet-gesetzentwurf-vorgelegt.html


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.anwaltverein.de/download...df?PHPSESSID=5e7604e489a1ab5f5d1a2bbde8e377a1
> 
> 
> > Strafrechtlich ist im Hinblick auf § 263 StGB ein Vollzugsdefizit zu beobachten (vgl. auch Buchmann/Majer, K&R 2010, 635 ff.).


Der BGH hat dazu m.E  eine eindeutige Richtlinie  vorgegeben  

BGH, Urteil vom 26.04.2001, 4 StR 439/00


> cc) Diese Grundsätze haben auch Bedeutung für den Täuschungsbegriff des Betrugstatbestandes. Allerdings gehört es nicht zum vom Betrugstatbestand geschützten Rechtsgut, sorglose Menschen gegen die Folgen ihrer eigenen Sorglosigkeit zu schützen (BGHSt 3, 99, 103; Tröndle/Fischer aaO Rdn. 35 a; jew. zum Vermögensschaden).


Dies wird in den  Einstellungsverfahren der Sta dem Sinne nach als Begründung angegeben


----------



## bernhard (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

heise online - Mozilla gewinnt Klage gegen Abzockfallenbetreiber


> *Mozilla gewinnt Klage gegen Abzockfallenbetreiber*
> 
> Einen Erfolg im Kampf gegen die Betreiber sogenannter Abofallen meldet die Mozilla Foundation. Vor dem Landgericht Hamburg setzte sie durch, dass der kostenlose Webbrowser Firefox und das E-Mail-Programm Thunderbird nicht mehr kostenpflichtig vertrieben werden dürfen.


Wenigstens ein Anbieter, der sich gegen das Pack wehrt.


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Auch schön:





> Das Landgericht legte fest, dass die Abofallenbetreiber alle mit den Downloads zusammenhängenden Informationen offenlegen müssen, etwa die komplette Liste aller verwendeten URLs, die für diese Seiten geschaltete Werbung, die Zahl der Downloads sowie die Zahl der erfolgten und bezahlten Registrierungen. Anhand dieser Informationen lässt sich dann die Höhe des Schadenersatzes ermitteln, den die Mozilla Foundation geltend machen könnte.


Hoffentlich hängen sich andere Anbieter an das gute Beispiel dran.


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Sollten wir den OpenOffice-Leuten mal einen Leselink schicken?


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt: Google

Hier ist Firefox nur noch im Cache zu finden: Google


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ein Aussteiger berichtet: Die Tricks der Abofallen-Betreiber - Panorama | STERN.DE Mobile


> Aussteiger packt aus Um die Quote der Zahler zu erhöhen, habe er zunächst dafür gesorgt, dass die Kunden bei der Anmeldung auf den Seiten keine Telefonnummer mehr angeben mussten. Denn das habe viele abgeschreckt. "Seit wir das Feld 'Telefonnummer' weglassen haben, meldeten sich fast doppelt so viele Leute an." Ein großer Erfolg für die Firma. Denn: "Wenn Sie beispielsweise 1000 Rechnungen schreiben, zahlen 50 Empfänger sofort. Ohne Nachfrage oder Beschwerde", berichtet der Aussteiger. "Weitere fünf Prozent zahlen nach der ersten Mahnung. Durch die zweite Mahnung mit Androhung einer Klage kommen wieder fünf bis sieben Prozent dazu. Und in Telefongesprächen erreichen Sie noch ein paar Prozent."


Das Geschäftsmodell heißt Erpressung.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Betrügerseite, die für Firefox oder Thunderbird kassieren wollen, kann man hier melden:

https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/legal/fraud-report/index.html


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Heute ist ein denkwürdiger Tag.

Zum ersten Mail seit Bestehen dieses Forums lauern zu Weihnachten nicht Dialerüberfälle oder Abobetrüger auf Internet-Neulinge.

Was mag da los sein?

Haben die Betrüger genug Kohle zusammen oder lohnt sich eine andere Betrügerei besser als Abotricks?

Bei Adwords ist alles ruhig. Merkwürden. Eigentlich so, wie es sein soll. Was ist der Trick?


----------



## bernhard (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/unerwuenschte-werbung-spam/64123-spam-zu-weihnachten.html


----------



## sascha (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Heute ist ein denkwürdiger Tag.
> 
> Zum ersten Mail seit Bestehen dieses Forums lauern zu Weihnachten nicht Dialerüberfälle oder Abobetrüger auf Internet-Neulinge.
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Die Ruhe vor dem nächsten Sturm?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



sascha schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Die Ruhe vor dem nächsten Sturm?


Der Sturm heißt wohl TELOMAX. Z.Zt. nutzen zwar erst 2 Anbietergruppen diese neue Art der Abzocke, aber nach und nach werden wohl noch etliche darauf aufspringen, wenn BNetzA, Telekom, Arcor & Co. sich hier weiterhin als "Erfüllungsgehilfen" , "Mitstörer" und Beuteeintreiber zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## technofreak (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Abzockerhitlisten 2010 

>>http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/UNIQ129405450110109/link824981A.html


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Deutsche Inkasso und Internetabzocke: Eine Rückmeldung des Kammergerichts | beck-community


> Mein Wunsch für 2011 (alles Gute zum neuen Jahr für alle Blogleser): das Ende des Rodgauer Kreisels, seiner Ableger und Inkassostellen, Anwälte und "Franchisenehmer" - nicht durch neue Gesetze, sondern schlichtweg durch eine effiziente Anwendung und Durchsetzung strafrechtlicher Vorgaben.


Da schließe ich mich glatt an.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Interview mit Betrugskommissar: ?Die Spuren sind leicht zu verschleiern? | Rhein-Main- Frankfurter Rundschau


> Das ist frustrierend.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Interview mit Betrugskommissar


Warum nur schwindeln sich solche "Spezialisten" selbst in die Tasche oder werden zu Schönrednern? Die Banditen, über die wir hier reden, wissen um diese Diskrepanz zur Realität bestens Bescheid.



> Zur Person
> *[Der Betrugskommissar]* ist stellvertretender  Leiter des Kommissariats 23 im Polizeipräsidium Frankfurt, das  Betrugsdelikte im bargeldlosen Zahlungsverkehr verfolgt.
> 
> Der 53-jährige Kriminalhauptkommissar ist zudem Leiter einer   Ermittlungsgruppe und arbeitet seit vielen Jahren im Betrugsbereich.


Wer hat denn vor einigen Jahren die Problematik ums Fäustle und später um die Leutchens aus der Frankfurter Quirinstr. 8 bearbeitet _[Anm. vergeigt]_?

Wie kann z. B. folgendes nur vom Stapel gelassen werden?





> Vor einigen Jahren haben wir mit großem Aufwand gegen einen Abofallen-Anbieter im Rhein-Main-Gebiet  ermittelt, gegen den mehrere tausend Strafanzeigen vorlagen. Das  Verfahren musste dann letztlich  eingestellt werden. Das ist  frustrierend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja eine Behauptung wider besserem Wissens!


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



bernhard schrieb:


> heise online - Mozilla gewinnt Klage gegen Abzockfallenbetreiber


Ein Beispiel:

Die Fallenstellerwerbung liegt noch im Google-Cache, aber nicht mehr auf dem Server:

Google

Schade, dass Open Office dem Streit nicht beigetreten ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die Branche scheint unzufrieden mit den Ernteergebnissen zu sein, daher wird  das 
Kasperletheater zusätzlich mit Adsensedrohwerbung aufgepeppt. 



> [noparse]#
> Outlets.de
> Amtsgericht Witten bestätigt: Verbraucherzentralen im Irrtum !
> www.afly.com
> ...



Die zweite Verwirrseite gibt es schon lange. Die erste gibt nur Gastspiele über temporäre Einträge.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Anhang


----------



## technofreak (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Und gleich noch eine 


> #
> IContent GmbH
> Amtsgericht Frankfurt bestätigt:
> Kostenhinweis deutlich genug !
> [noparse]www.prlog.org[/noparse]




Der vollständige   Link > [noparse]http://www.prlog.org/10914632-icontent-gmbh-gericht-besttigt-zahlungspflicht-bei-outletsde.html[/noparse]

und hier der zu der vorgehenden Drohrasseladsensemeldung
[noparse]http://www.afly.com/view_release.php?rel_id=114482[/noparse]


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> ...Zukünftig müssen Kunden, die einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale an uns senden, mit einem Klageverfahren rechnen.“



Vor allem der letzte Satz ist interessant ...
Was predigen wir seit 1800schießmichtot ???
Wobei - wohl lese ich die Worte es fehlt allein der Glaube ...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wobei - wohl lese ich die Worte es fehlt allein der Glaube ...


Du glaubst wohl auch nicht daran,  dass der Kasper im Kasperletheater Realität 
ist, obwohl das erheblich wahrscheinlicher ist.


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

So beim Überfliegen der Trophäenurteile auf den genannten beiden Seiten waren es doch nur "negative Feststellungsklagen" seitens Abgezockter oder solcher die das darstellen wollten - oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Abo-Fallen im Internet | MDR.DE


> Abo-Fallen im Internet
> 
> Wer im Internet leichtsinnig herumklickt und seine Handy-Nummer preisgibt, läuft Gefahr, unbemerkt ein kostenpflichtiges Abo abzuschießen. Erst beim Lesen der Telefonrechnung werden die Opfer aufmerksam, wenn es um unerklärbare "Mehrwertdienste" geht.* Die großen Telefonanbieter kassieren bei dem Geschäft kräftig mit.*


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Sparkasse muss kein Konto für Net-Abzocker führen - Service - sueddeutsche.de


			
				sueddeutsche.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sparkassen können nicht verpflichtet werden, für zwielichtige Firmen Konten einzurichten und zu führen. Das hat das Verwaltungsgericht Frankfurt im Fall eines Inkasso-Büros aus dem Kreis Offenbach entschieden.
> Das Inkasso-Büro ist für mutmaßliche Internet-Abzocker tätig, die ihre Kunden mit versteckten Preishinweisen in sogenannte Abo-Fallen locken. Die Frankfurter Sparkasse unterliege zwar der öffentlich-rechtlichen Pflicht zur Gleichbehandlung und könne daher Konto- Eröffnungsanträge nur aus wichtigen Gründen ablehnen, führten die Richter in der am Montag veröffentlichten Entscheidung aus.
> *
> Dies sei aber im vorliegenden Fall gegeben, weil das Inkasso-Büro über das Gebaren seiner Auftraggeber informiert gewesen sei und so selbst an gezielten Verbrauchertäuschungen mitwirke.* Das rechtfertige die Ablehnung einer Kontoeröffnung (Az.: 1 K 1711/10).


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Urteil: Gericht stoppt Internet-Abzocke | Rhein-Main- Frankfurter Rundschau


> Nach Ansicht des Gerichts führte die Gestaltung der Homepage mit dem verdeckten Hinweis dazu, dass Internet-Nutzer den Anmeldebutton lediglich anklicken, um an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können. Die weitergehenden Folgen - das zweijährige Serviceabonnement - seien dagegen nicht erkennbar gewesen. Für einen wirksamen Vertrag seien jedoch sowohl Angebot als auch Annahme des Kunden erforderlich. Daher sei der Vertrag im konkreten Fall nicht zustande gekommen.


Na also, geht doch ...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Die obige  Meldung ist 1:1 in Dutzenden On-Line Medien  verbreitet worden. 


> *Der Anbieter pochte später auf die Zahlung dieses Betrages*


In keiner einzigen Meldung ( auch hier  nicht)  wird  die m.E.  berechtigte Frage gestellt, 
warum ausgerechnet dieser Verbraucher  unter hundertausenden Betroffener "auserwählt" wurde,
  "ein Exempel zu statuieren". 
Die Nutzlosbranche ist seit  Beginn vor über fünf Jahren dafür bekannt, extrem klageunwillig zu sein.
Nicht die Drohungen mit Prozessen, die gehen in die Millionen...
Insbesondere im letzten  Jahr  ist kein einziger Fall mehr bekannt geworden.

Ist hier möglicherweise  ein  Probelauf ein "getuntes" Urteil  zu produzieren gescheitert...


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ... Ist hier möglicherweise  ein  Probelauf ein "getuntes" Urteil  zu produzieren gescheitert...



Na wenn das  der Zweck war ist der Versuch Gott sei Dank gründlich in die Hose gegangen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Mich irritiert  die  völlig kritik- und  kommentarlose Übernahme der Meldung, selbst in
 den Publikationen, die sonst mit Spekulationen  nur so um sich werfen.

Die Jubelrufe sind eigentlich völlig überflüssig, da es abgesehen von den berüchtigten 
Trophäenurteile noch nie ein für die Nutzlosbranche positives  Urteil gegeben hat. 
Es ist einfach eine  weitere Bestätigung der bisherigen Rechtsprechung.

Es wird nirgendwo auf die seltsamen Begleitumstände hingewiesen. 
Nachbeten ist halt einfacher, als selber mal nachdenken...


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...Nachbeten ist halt einfacher, als selber mal nachdenken...



Nachrichtenagenturen sei Dank ...
Schau Dir mal die RSS-Feeds der großen Zeitungen/Magazine an. Texte die praktisch bis fast auf den letzen i-Punkt identisch sind


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Neuer Anwalt - Alte Masche: Olaf Tank hat einen Nachfolger - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Das einzige Echte auf dem Papier ist die Kontonummer bei der Postbank Frankfurt, auf die die Internetsurfer 99,50 Euro für die Nutzung der Seite www.p2p-heute.com zahlen sollen. Seit gestern ist das Konto gesperrt, wie die Polizei mitteilte. Ein Postbank-Sprecher sagte, die Bank trenne sich sofort von Kunden, wenn der Verdacht bestehe, dass deren Konten für betrügerische Zwecke genutzt würden. „Der Name der Postbank soll damit nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden“, sagte der Sprecher.
> 
> Offensichtlich will sich ein unbekannter Betrüger die erfolgreiche Tank-Masche zu eigen gemacht.


Jetzt auch noch unbekannte Betrüger ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Gleiches gibt es auch schon für Mahnungen der RAZ in München. Dort gibt sich jemand z. B. als Peters Günter Inkasso GmbH, Schulz Inkasso oder Schäfer Inkasso GmbH aus und verwendet das Layout der Schreiben der RAZ im Auftrag einer WVW (Zeitungsverlag). Auch hier handelt es sich um eine Totalfälschung, bei der nur die wechselnden Kontonummern echt sind. Die (zumeist Postbank) werden laufend gesperrt.

Was mich dabei aber immer wieder stutzig macht, warum werden die Mahnungen mit Porto per Briefpost versendet? Wer schmeißt da das Geld so zum Fenster raus?


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...Was mich dabei aber immer wieder stutzig macht, warum werden die Mahnungen mit Porto per Briefpost versendet? Wer schmeißt da das Geld so zum Fenster raus?



Vielleicht der Glaube daß es seriöser und bedrohlicher wirkt als eine Mail die man ja immer so elegant via Spamfilter oder Löschknopf entsorgen kann?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



			
				Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung Neuer Anwalt - Alte Masche: Olaf Tank hat einen Nachfolger schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Echte auf dem Papier ist die Kontonummer bei der Postbank Frankfurt, auf die die Internetsurfer 99,50 Euro für die Nutzung der Seite [noparse]www.p2p-heute.com[/noparse] zahlen sollen.


Selbst das ist Schnee von gestern 


> Keine Anmeldung möglich!


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

?Ein langer, hartnäckiger Kampf? - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Es erreichen uns fast jeden Tag Beschwerden. Bei 4100 Eingaben haben wir aufgehört zu zählen. Jede Eingabe wird registriert, und jeder Beschwerdeführer bekommt eine individuelle Antwort. Das bedeutet eine Menge Arbeit. Bei der Anwaltskammer in Oldenburg sind eineinhalb Stellen ausschließlich damit beschäftigt, die Eingaben wegen Tank zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> F.: Man muss das Problem unter drei Aspekten betrachten. Erstens: Wie ist das Angebot im Internet gestaltet? Die Bundesjustizministerin hat die sogenannte Button-Lösung vorgelegt. Sie wissen, dabei muss der Nutzer ausdrücklich per Mausklick bestätigen, dass er die Kosten akzeptiert. Mit dieser Methode oder einer Selbstverpflichtung der Anbieter, die Angebote absolut transparent zu machen, wäre das Problem an der Quelle zu lösen


Tibetanische Gebetsmühle dreh 

Ansonsten  liest sich das Interview eher wie eine  Generalbeschönigung/beschwichtigung
  denn eine Generalabrechnung. Nur ja nichts  an den  wirklichen Ursachen ändern,
die  die  Abzockerei in Deutschland  ermöglichen
>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html

PS: Der Artikel  kann gar nicht oft  genug verlinkt werden...


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Sie gehen an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Osnabrück. Die Kollegen sammeln sie und reichen sie an die Staatsanwaltschaft in *Darmstadt* weiter. Die sind zuständig, weil dort die *Internetfirma Antassia ihren Sitz hat*, für die Tank unter anderem tätig war.


Quelle: NOZ


> Impressum
> 
> Antassia GmbH
> Rhabanusstraße 10
> ...



Also weiss man wohl auch bei der StA Darmstadt sehr genau, wer eigentlich hinter der Antassia steckt!


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Also weiss man wohl auch bei der StA Darmstadt sehr genau, wer eigentlich hinter der Antassia steckt!


Aber natürlich, daraus wurde nie ein Hehl gemacht!

Allerdings ist in dem Artikel ein Fehler, denn der "Schein"-Sitz der Antassia in Mainz ist nicht im Zuständigkeitsbereich der StA Darmstadt. Ich wollt´s nur der Vollständigkeit wegen erwähnt haben.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Urteil: Gericht stoppt Internet-Abzocke | Rhein-Main- Frankfurter Rundschau


In einer englischen Nachrichtenversion  wird ein "Unternehmensname" genannt. 
Ob Spekulation oder konkrete Kenntnis ist offen 
Good news of the day: AZ 32 C 1742/10-48 “rage! at best-of-the-day.net

PS:  * AZ 32 C 1742/10-48*


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

heise online - Abmahnanwalt scheitert mit Klage gegen Heise


> Unter der Zwischenüberschrift "Gebührenfalle" stellte der Autor des Berichts ohne Nennung von Namen abstrakte Überlegungen für den Fall an, dass ein Rechtsanwalt dem Abgemahnten Kosten in Rechnung stellt, die seinem Mandanten in der Höhe nicht entstanden sind. Wörtlich heißt es im Artikel dazu: "Ihm würde auch strafrechtlich Ungemach drohen, denn wider besseres Wissen unberechtigt Geld einzufordern und einzustecken, ist versuchter beziehungsweise vollendeter Betrug im gewerblichen Ausmaß."


Auf genau diesem Prinzip beruhen die Einschüchterungsfallen, die mit anwaltlicher Hilfe nicht existente Geldforderungen mit hohen Mahnzuschlägen im Serienbriefverfahren eintreiben wollen.

Trotz tausender Anzeigen passiert nichts.

Das stinkt zum Himmel.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php?page=aktuell&id=328


> Neue Internetseite informiert über Abofallen


Die Seite kommt fünf Jahre zu spät. Die "klassische" Abofallenmasche ist im Sturzflug  wie man bei näherer 
Beobachtung der Foren/Blogs in denen das Thema Abofallen behandelt wird, sehr deutlich ablesen kann.
 Kaum noch Meldungen und  noch deutlicher an Hand  der  Hits=Aufrufe. Vor einem Jahr noch  waren es
 noch  in *allen* Foren zigmal mal mehr als jetzt.  Natürlich gibt es  User, die in den letzten 
fünf Jahren absolut nichts  mitbekommen haben und Newbies, die noch völlig unbedarft ins WWW
und damit in Abofallen  stolpern aber ansonsten ist die Masche ausgelutscht. z.Z gibt es noch eine Reihe Nachernteversuche,  die aber kaum noch Aufmerksamkeit erregen.
Der Rückzug von Tank kommt nicht von ungefähr.

PS: Die Infoseite [noparse]http://www.vorsicht-im-netz.de/wissen/wie-kann-es-passieren/[/noparse]
ist mehr als dürftig. Von Landingspages hat man dort noch nichts  gehört oder gelesen

Die telomax Abzocke  wird offiziell noch nicht behandelt. Man möchte sich es 
sich wohl  nicht mit der Wattestäbchenarmee  *und* der Telekom verderben...


----------



## sascha (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Die Seite kommt fünf Jahre zu spät.



In der Tat ist es wie 2004/5 bei den Dialern: Kaum war die Gefahr (damals durch DSL) genannt, kamen Politik und Verbraucherschützer und bekämpften das  - praktisch nicht mehr vorhandene - Übel vehement.


> Die telomax Abzocke wird offiziell noch nicht behandelt. Man möchte sich es
> sich wohl nicht mit der Wattestäbchenarmee und der Telekom verderben...



Weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht ist es auch zu neu, um schon behandelt zu werden. Man weiß ja, wie viele Jahre so eine Behördenseite braucht, um online zu gehen. Da wird man für Aktuelles nicht mehr so viel Zeit gehabt haben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> PS: Die Infoseite [noparse]http://www.vorsicht-im-netz.de/wissen/wie-kann-es-passieren/[/noparse]
> ist mehr als dürftig. Von Landingspages hat man dort noch nichts  gehört oder gelesen



Und heute nacht trollte der Werle-Faker dort herum und müllte das gesamte Forum zu.

Mal sehen, wann seitens der Forenverantwortlichen die Löschung des Trolls Gustafson erfolgt. :unzufrieden:

update: Einige der Trollereien sind inzwischen verschwunden.


----------



## technofreak (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

hier und bei antispam hat er es auch versucht ist  aber voll vor die Wand gelaufen 
Antispam e.V. troll2010
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/troll2010-21603.html


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Gewerbsmäßiger Betrug - Staatsanwaltschaft und LKA vollstrecken Haftbefehle und Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse - Stadt Hamburg


> 07.02.2011, 10:43 Uhr
> Beamte des Landeskriminalamtes für Computerkriminalität und Urheberrechtsverletzungen (LKA 54) haben zusammen mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg zwei Haftbefehle und ingesamt 70 Beschlüsse vollstreckt. Den beiden 27- und 30-jährigen Hauptbeschuldigten wird vorgeworfen, mehrere tausend Geschädigte durch sogenannte "Abo-Fallen" betrogen und einen Gesamtschaden von fast 5 Millionen Euro verursacht zu haben.


Das dürfte den Sturzflug der Abofallenbranche weiter beschleunigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

sorry, Heiselink schon gepostet


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Haftbefehle gegen Abofallenbetreiber | law blog


> Den Schwerpunkt der Ermittlungen macht jedoch der Betrugsvorwurf aus. Die weitaus meisten Anzeigenerstatter haben nach Polizeiangaben beteuert, auf den Downloadseiten sei kein Kostenhinweis gewesen. Andere gaben an, der Hinweis sei so versteckt gewesen, dass er offenbar absichtlich verschleiert wurde.* Die Betreiber haben möglicherweise zu einem in der Branche beliebten Kniff gegriffen: Die Startseite selbst wies die Kostenpflicht auffällig aus. Wer jedoch über externe Links auf die Domain kam, bekam eine andere Startseite angezeigt, auf der kein Hinweis enthalten war.* Nach Angaben der Polizei dauern die Ermittlungen in diesen und anderen Punkten noch an.


Der bekannte  Landingpagetrick 

online-downloaden.de: Mutmaßliche Drahtzieher in Haft: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Über 65.000 Geschädigte zahlten nach Mahnungen und Inkassoforderungen im Namen von online-downloaden.de nahezu fünf Millionen Euro auf die Konten der Beschuldigten ein.


----------



## Ramona86 (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

*Abo-Fallen: Fast 1 Mio. Euro eingefroren - Staatsanwalt bittet um Mithilfe gegen mega-downloads.net*

  			 				Nach einer Mitteilung der netzzeitung bittet die  Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover um Unterstützung, nachdem sie die Konten der  Firma L&H GmbH mit einem beträchtlichen Vermögen auf Grund eines  Betrugsverdachts hat einfrieren lassen. Nun gelte es, so die  Netzzeitung, Beweise und Zeugen vor Gericht zu präsentieren. Wer in den  letzten sieben Monaten eine Mahnung von Mega-Downloads erhalten habe,  die Seite aber vorher nicht besucht habe und das auch vor Gericht  aussagen könne, möge sich bitte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover  melden (Angabe des Aktenzeichens nicht vergessen).
*Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover
Postfach 109
30001 Hannover
Aktenzeichen: 5302 Js 41769/09*
 Die Firma L&H GmbH  habe in den letzten Monaten Mahnungen für die Abo-Falle  mega-downloads.net versandt und Forderungen eingetrieben. Dabei solle  der Verdacht bestehen, dass die Betroffenen zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf der  Website waren. (JavaScript-Link: Netzzeitung). Erhärtet wird dieser Verdacht durch jüngste Vorkommnisse im Adresshandel (Link: Abo-Fallen und Adresshandel).






war damals die gleich "Sensation" und???? die gibts immer noch und die zocken weiter ab...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Ramona86 schrieb:


> die gibts immer noch und die zocken weiter ab...


mega-downloads.net gibt es noch, stellt aber   keine ernsthafte Bedrohung mehr dar.
 In keinem Medium/Forum wird mehr von ihnen  berichtet und  Meldungen von Betroffenen
 gibt es seit langem nicht mehr.
Auch der "Austeiger" weiß nichts  mehr zu berichten...

Die Nutzlosbranche befindet sich im freien Fall. Die Justiz  braucht immer sehr
lang. 2-5 Jahre sind nichts besonderes in solchen Fällen. Vielleicht kommt ja 
jetzt etwas Schwung rein...


Ramona86 schrieb:


> war damals die gleich "Sensation"


Damals ist niemand verhaftet worden


----------



## Ramona86 (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Die
> 
> Nutzlosbranche befindet sich im freien Fall.



sorry aber ich sehs nicht. wetten es kommt nichts dabei raus?
Ein Richter verhängt U-Haft, die von MD haben sogar die ganze Kohle zurückbekommen, die gibt es mit MD nicht mehr, die Zocken wie du ja sicher weist eben wo anders ab.
Die Justiz ist in diesem Fall eben unfähig...:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Du solltest dich besser informieren:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-46.html#post331520


----------



## Ramona86 (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

:-D


----------



## drboe (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Infoseite [noparse]http://www.vorsicht-im-netz.de/wissen/wie-kann-es-passieren/[/noparse] ist mehr als dürftig. Von Landingspages hat man dort noch nichts  gehört oder gelesen


Ich lese da "Standar*t*bildschirm" (8. Absatz), d. h. völliger Murks, und schon bin ich mit den Seiten durch. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

: Ein Klick zu viel - und die dicke Rechnung kommt - Stuttgarter Zeitung online - SERVICE - Stuttgarter Zeitung


> Nachts kommen die Gewissensbisse. Beim beliebten WDR-Moderator Domian rief unlängst ein Hörer an und beichtete in der Radiosendung zur Geisterstunde seine Missetaten als Mitglied einer Abofallen-Mafia. Tausende arglose Internetsurfer habe man abgezockt und daran glänzend verdient, gab er zerknirscht zu. Immerhin: der Mann fühlte sich schuldig und versprach, sich künftig um ehrlichen Broterwerb zu bemühen. Abofallen im Internet haben sich zu einer wahren Seuche entwickelt. Wer nicht aufpasst, hat sich mit wenigen Klicks und Eingaben einen ungewollten und teuren Vertrag eingefangen. Tausende Verbraucher suchen in Internetforen Rat, weil sie den Tricksern auf den Leim gegangen sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Rodgauer "Neugründung" mit interessantem Prokuristen!


> Gegenstand: die Erbringung von Abrechnungsserviceleistungen, Onlineabrechnungen sowie *erlaubnisfreies Inkasso für verbundene Unternehmen* gemäß § 2 Abs. 3 Ziffer 6 RDG, § 15 AktG und der Einzug von angekauften Forderungen von verbundenen Unternehmen im Sinne von § 15 AktG.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Menschen in der Abo-Falle: Zwei Lüneburger in Haft / Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheit kann teuer werden - Niedersachsen - Lokales - Allgemeine Zeitung


> Auf das Thema Preistransparenz angesprochen, will F. D., Geschäftsführer der OPM Media GmbH in Berlin, „generell gerade gar nicht“ eingehen. Überhaupt seien Fragen „zu den kaufmännischen Details“ seines Geschäftsmodells, zur Zahl der Seitennutzer sowie nach dem Mehrwert, den seine Seite für 96 Euro bietet, „eine Unverschämtheit“, so D.. Der Oytener jedenfalls ist fest entschlossen, die Mahnungen und Inkasso-Schreiben zu ignorieren.
> 
> Auch weil er inzwischen erfahren hat, dass D., der seinen Wohnsitz im bayerischen Landshut haben soll, selbst bereits ins Visier der Ermittler geraten ist. „Ich kann bestätigen, dass bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut ein umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betruges gegen F. D. läuft“, erklärte Pressesprecher G. F. auf Anfrage.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut. Soso. Warum fällt mir da gerade Crosskirk ein?


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Stadt Osnabrück sollte abgezockt werden: Internetbetrüger vor Gericht - Lokale Nachrichten, Videos, Bilder und mehr aus und für Osnabrück | noz.de


> Für Abzocke im Internet müssen sich von heute an sechs Angeklagte vor dem Osnabrücker Landgericht verantworten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft werfe den fünf Männern und einer Frau im Alter von 34 bis 63 Jahren vor, auf betrügerische Weise unter anderem für gefälschte Werbemails, Newsletter oder elektronische Grußkarten Abmahngebühren kassiert oder Beihilfe geleistet zu haben, sagte ein Gerichtssprecher.
> 
> Die Angeklagten kommen aus Düsseldorf, München, Frankfurt, Neu-Isenburg und Ulrichstein. Unter den Opfern der Betrugsmasche war auch die Stadt Osnabrück, die Anzeige erstattete, weshalb die dortige Staatsanwaltschaft die Ermittlungen führte.
> [,,,]
> ...


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Wecker an den Prozesstagen morgens pünklich klingelt ...


----------



## Insider (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut. Soso. Warum fällt mir  da gerade Crosskirk ein?


Das war eine andere Klasse!


> Ich kann bestätigen, dass bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut ein  umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betruges gegen F. D. läuft“,  erklärte Pressesprecher G. F. auf Anfrage.


F. D. steht für einen unseriösen Geschäftsmann, den wir nur zur gut hier kennen:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...agsfallen-webdater-de.html?highlight=Polyphem
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ndet-das-denn-niemals.html?highlight=Polyphem
 Allerdings frage ich mich immer noch, ob wohl das  Gewerbeversagungsverfahren in Berlin in wieder ins niederbayerische   Gammelsdorf trieb oder ihn der anstehende, endgültige Entzug der  Inkassoerlaubnis seines Partners aus Berlin/München allmählich  zur Räson brachte. Das Verfahren der StA Landshut jedenfalls hat es in  sich, da gibt sich jemand so richtig viel Mühe. 

Wenn man das Verfahren in OS betrachtet, sowie darüber hinaus anstehende Schläge gegen die Nutzlosbranche, so lässt sich ein vager  Trend erkennen, der dem ohnehin selbst im Zerreißen befindlichen "Tanker" widerspricht:


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Alles halb so schlimm, es waren Jugendstreiche.

Der beteiligte Anwalt wird nur die Buchführung gemacht haben und hatte keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



dvill schrieb:


> Alles halb so schlimm...


Das glaube ich nicht! Der Sachvortrag des doch als sehr routiniert geltenden Staatsanwalts sowie die Begleitumstände weiterer Verdachtsmomente, die in OS gar nicht verhandelt werden, werden den Richtern sicher weder entgehen noch vorenthalten werden. Man kann sogar einfach mal darauf hoffen, dass womöglich ein Familienmitglied des Richters (oder gar er/sie selbst) einfach mal in eine Abofalle des angeklagten Hauptverdächtigen getappt ist.


----------



## technofreak (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht!



Ein paar Ironietags vergessen...


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/7452/1770492/polizeidirektion_goettingen


> Typische Delikte im Zusammenhang mit dem Internet sind Waren- und Warenkreditbetrügereien (zum Beispiel über Internet-Auktionshäuser), Urheberrechtsverletzungen und sonstige Betrügereien (unter anderem sogenannte "Abo-Fallen"). Der deutliche Rückgang im letztgenannten Bereich ist unter anderem auf ein Umfangsverfahren der Polizeiinspektion Göttingen im Jahr 2009 zurückzuführen.


----------



## technofreak (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Der deutliche Rückgang im letztgenannten Bereich ist unter anderem auf ein Umfangsverfahren der Polizeiinspektion Göttingen im Jahr 2009 zurückzuführen.


Sorry aber das ist schlichter Unfug. Für 2010 meldeten die VZ neue  Rekorde für Abofallenabzocke
Erst in den letzten  Monaten ist auf Grund der hier erläuterten  Gründe ein drastischer  Rückgang  zu verzeichen 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849

Die moogo Welle als neue Billigvariante ist dabei allerdings noch nicht berücksichtigt:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64276-neue-abo-falle-moogu-dienst.html


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Bei soviel "Kompetenz"  im ÖR  wird einem schwindlig  :scherzkeks:

Alles was Recht ist: Abofallen im Internet - ARD-Buffet :: Hallo Buffet | SWR.de



> Vertrag *wieder*rufen
> ...
> Gegen gerichtlichen *Mann*bescheid unbedingt *Wieder*spruch einlegen


----------



## Goblin (14 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Die Forderungen zurückweisen, da kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei
> Vertrag wiederrufen


Ja was denn nu ? Einen Vertrag der nicht zustande gekommen ist soll man widerrufen ? Wenig Worte aber ganz viel Blödsinn


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wenn sie wenigstens noch zu dem eigentlich völlig obsoleten Wi(e):scherzkeks:derspruch Links zu Musterschreibseleien bringen würden, dann würden sie wenigstens nicht nur hilflose Panik unter den Lesern hervorrufen. So aber ist es nur substanzloses Gegackere, mit peinlicher Orthographie.


----------



## dvill (18 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

AG Mainz, Urteil vom 3. März 2011 - Az. 89 C 284/10 - openJur


> Das Gericht geht nach der Gestaltung der Seite der Beklagten davon aus, dass diese die missverständlichen Formulierungen planmäßig einsetzt und damit unter dem Anschein äußerlich verkehrsgerechten Verhaltens gezielt eine Beschädigung der Nutzer verfolgt. Die Irrtumserregung ist hierbei nicht nur die bloße Folge, sondern Zweck der Handlung der Beklagten (vgl. OLG Frankfurt a.a.O., Rdnr. 44).





> Durch diese versuchte Betrugshandlung der Beklagten sind letztlich auch die zur Abwehr dieses Anspruchs angefallenen Rechtsanwaltskosten als adäquat kausaler Schaden im Sinne der §§ 823, 249 BGB entstanden. Denn der Kläger durfte sich zur Abwehr dieses Anspruchs eines Rechtsanwalts bedienen. Dessen Kosten sind mit einer Gebühr in Höhe von 1,3 auch nicht übersetzt.


----------



## dvill (24 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Schwarze Schafe der Inkassobranche | Pressemitteilung & News


> So ging es auch lange Zeit bei den Internetangeboten der nun in Bedrängnis geratenen Firmen, die von den Inkassoanwälten vertreten wurden. Anfangs tolerierten die Gerichte die unauffälligen Hinweise auf die Zahlunsverpflichtung und sahen darin keine kriminelle Handlung. Erst mit der Häufigkeit und der Penetranz des Forderungseinzugs kamen kritische Richterstimmen auf, die schließlich völlig in eine Ablehnung des Vorgehens umschlugen. Es ist für die Inkassokunden wie für die Inkassobetreiber eine ernste Angelegenheit, die Forderung auf Rechtmäßigkeit zu überprüfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Es ist für die Inkassokunden wie für die Inkassobetreiber eine ernste Angelegenheit, die Forderung auf Rechtmäßigkeit zu überprüfen.



Hier sind wir aber immer noch nach deutschem Recht in einer ganz nebligen Grauzone.

Es ist weder im Anwaltsrecht (BRAO) noch im Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz (RDG) irgendwo klar definiert, ob, und wenn ja: wie(?) Rechtsanwälte und Inkassobüros die Forderung eines Mandanten auf Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen müssen.

Selbst dann, wenn der "Schuldner" bei einer verjährten Forderung die Verjährungseinrede erhebt, ist es dem Anwalt oder dem Inkassobüro per Gesetz nicht verboten, trotzdem weiter zu mahnen - auch, wenn eine gerichtliche Durchsetzung selbstverständlich überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt wird.

Es gibt keinerlei verbindlichen Verhaltenskodex für den Forderungseinzug in Deutschland.

Wie oft darf gemahnt werden - auch nach Widerspruch? Nirgends steht es.
Und da es nirgends steht, machen sie es gerade so, wie sie es brauchen.

Selbst bei ganz offenkundigen Betrugshandlungen sind Anwälte oder Inkassobüros in der Vergangenheit immer wieder davongekommen, indem sie die Kenntnis der Betrugshandlung mit kreativem Nichtwissen einfach bestritten haben.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei noch einmal an das schon oft zitierte Beispiel des hessischen Inkasso"dienstleisters" erinnert, der angeblich anonym im Internet per e-Mail(!) einen Inkassoauftrag (wie funktioniert eigentlich eine wirksame Bevollmächtigung "per e-Mail"...?  ) eines nicht existierenden russischen "Mandanten" angenommen haben will. Die Gelder wurden nach Zypern überwiesen. Trotz dieser in jeder Hinsicht dubiosen Umstände konnte sich auch hier der "Dienstleister" mit der in dieser Branche überall üblichen Ausrede des "kreativen Nichtwissens" vor der Anklage retten. Er habe ja "im guten Glauben" an die Rechtmäßigkeit gehandelt.

So absurd diese Ausreden immer wieder sind: in Deutschland kommt man damit als wirtschaftskrimineller Anwalt oder Inkassodienstleister leider immer wieder durch. Das betreffende Inkassobüro in Hessen treibt auch heute noch sein Unwesen, und das Theater geht nun bereits jahrelang so. Das ist wirklich eine Wildwestsituation, und die deutsche Justiz ist ein Esel mit Sherrifstern, der gemütlich strohmampfend an der Krippe vor dem Saloon steht, in dem gerade die wilde Schießerei abgeht.

Who cares...?

Aber dann wundert man sich, wieso extremistische Parteien in Deutschland immer mehr Zulauf bekommen. Und erst dann, wenn irgendwann einmal die Wut überkocht und Steine durch Fensterscheiben von Anwaltskanzleien oder Inkassobüros fliegen (in Frankreich wäre das längst der Fall...), *dann* hebt ein großes Geschrei an.

Vorher wird aber jede Änderung an der absurden Rechtslage mit allen Mitteln verhindert. Und zwar von derselben Klientel, die davon auch jetzt profitiert. Diejenigen, die diese absurden Gesetze entwerfen und beschließen, sind schließlich fast durch die Bank ebenfalls Juristen. Und die mögen es gar nicht, wenn ihrer eigenen Klientel die Rechte auch nur um ein Semikolon beschnitten werden. Dann fängt gleich das Lamentieren über die "Gängelung des freien Marktes" und über die angebliche "Überregulierung" an.

Diejenigen Leute, die sich jetzt über die Rufschädigung ihres eigenen Berufsstandes beschweren, sind doch dieselben, die sich jahrzehntelang gegen eine vernünftige Regulierung des Forderungseinzugs in Deutschland vehement gesträubt haben. Die haben überhaupt keinen Grund, sich wegen irgend etwas zu mokieren.

Überall sonst in Europa gibt es verbindliche und mit empfindlichen Sanktionen unterfütterte Verhaltensrichtlinien für den Forderungseinzug. Nur in Deutschland herrscht der Wilde Westen, und das ist politisch so gewollt.

Der Leiter des Referats Anwaltsrecht und Rechtsdienstleistungen im Bundesjustizministerium ist auch heute noch der festen Überzeugung, dass die Rechtslage in Deutschland suffizient sei.


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



> Selbst bei ganz offenkundigen Betrugshandlungen sind Anwälte oder Inkassobüros in der Vergangenheit immer wieder davongekommen, indem sie die Kenntnis der Betrugshandlung mit kreativem Nichtwissen einfach bestritten haben.



Hmmm.. wie sagte mein Vater immer zu mir, wenn ich wieder was anstellte und das dann mit nichtwissen des Verbotes deklarierte?

"Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht..."


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



BenTigger schrieb:


> PapaTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht..."


Im Strafrecht nennt man das Fahrlässigkeit. Straftaten können auch fahrlässig oder durch Beihilfe begangen werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Wiederholt habe ich bereits den absurden Widerspruch zwischen zwei alltäglichen Fällen skizziert:

Fall 1)
Der hessische Inkassodienstleister überweist ohne Genehmigung der BAFIN Gelder für einen nicht existierenden russischen Mandanten nach Zypern, ohne wirksame Bevollmächtigung für den Inkassoauftrag, und redet sich mit Nichtwissen raus.
Der Inkassodienstleister ist rechtskundig und sollte in Finanz- und Geschäftsführungsdingen nicht unbewandert sein. Trotzdem wird ihm hier ein Spielraum für irrtümliches Nichtwissen zugebilligt.

Fall 2)
Der Arbeitslose, der sich von einem russischen Phisher als Muli anwerben lässt, kriegt demgegenüber die volle Härte des Gesetzes zu spüren. Er kriegt ein Verfahren wegen Geldwäsche, evtl. wegen Computerbetrug an den Hals. Dieselbe BAFIN, der es wurstegal ist, wenn der Inkassodienstleister aus Fall 1) ohne Genehmigung für Auslandsfakturierung nach KWG irgendwelche Gelder nach Zypern oder sonstwohin transferiert, wird jetzt im Fall 2) ganz plötzlich aktiv und verhängt gegen den Arbeitslosen, der sowieso die Phishing-Gelder zurückerstatten muss und schon ein Strafverfahren anhängig hat, auch noch ein Ordnungsgeldverfahren wegen illegaler Führung von Zahlungstransfers ins Ausland. Da geht es auf einmal... 
Auch den Staatsanwalt interessiert der Einwand, der Arbeitslose als rechtsunkundige und lebensunerfahrene Person habe nicht ahnen können, dass hier ein illegaler Geldtransfer abläuft, in keinster Weise.
Der zumindest angeblich rechtskundige Inkassodienstleister bekommt kreativen Spielraum für kreativen Irrtum zugestanden, der rechtsunkundige Arbeitslose dagegen überhaupt nicht. 


Frage:
Wie passt das zusammen? :juggle:

Nun, es mag ja manchmal an Kleinigkeiten liegen. Etwa an Parteibüchern. Oder an der Tatsache, dass man halt leider nicht einer gewissen Standesklientel angehört, oder dass man sich nicht so eloquent artikulieren kann, oder dass man halt einfach nicht frech und dreist genug ist. Oder alles zusammen. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Warum verschwinden z.Zt. bei Google sowie in Blogs und Foren massenhaft Einträge über Telomax und die damit verbundenen offen und verborgen handelnden Firmen und Personen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Und wieder ein Kreisel-Beutekonto weniger! 


> Distanzierung von jeder Art unseriöser Geschäfte
> 
> Die Taunus Sparkasse unterstützt keine Betreiber, die im Internet von Verbrauchern als sog. "Internetfallen", "Internetabzocker" oder "Abofalle" bezeichnet werden. Sie distanziert sich klar von jeder Art unseriöser Geschäfte. Dies betrifft auch Unternehmen, die Inkassotätigkeiten für solche internetbasierten Dienstleistungen durchführen.


(Pro Payment GmbH Rodgau = HRB 45263 - AG Offenbach)


----------



## catch23 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

gehört das hierher?
Schutz vor Telefonbetrug soll verbessert werden | Arbeitsgemeinschaft Finanzen



> Justizministerin will mit Experten über bessere Lösungsmodelle sprechen Doch diese rechtliche Problemsituation soll sich möglichst bald  ändern. Zumindest dann, wenn sich die Verbraucherministerin Ilse Aigner  in dieser Sache gemeinsam mit den Verbraucherschützern durchsetzen  sollte. Beide Parteien sind der Überzeugung, *dass es in Deutschland  dringend neue Gesetze braucht, mit denen Bürger besser vor dem Betrug  per Telefon geschützt werden.* Die derzeitige Rechtslage sei nicht  ausreichend, um diesen erforderlichen Schutz bieten zu können. Auch das  Justizministerium bestätigt die bestehenden Probleme im Gesetzbuch.
> *Ein Bericht des Bundesjustizministeriums macht deutlich, dass viele  Täter straffrei ausgehen, weil sie aus dem Ausland agieren und lediglich  mit Postadressen arbeiten. Justizministerin Sabine  Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger von der FDP will aber nichts überstürzen.*  Stattdessen will die Politikerin nun Gespräche am Runden Tisch führen,  an denen *Wirtschaftsvertreter*, Verbraucherschützer und andere Experten  beteiligt sein sollen. Im Rahmen der Gespräche soll analysiert werden,  ob tatsächlich schärfere Gesetze benötigt werden, um den Bürgern den  nötigen Schutz gegen Betrüger bieten zu können.


Der Bedarf an schärferen Gesetzen wird vom einen Ministerioum gesehen, aber die FDP-Ministerin will sich erst beraten. Wenn die Frau Ministerin es nicht überstürzen will, ist sie vielleicht schon Ministerin a.D., wenn dann etwas geändert wird.
Ich würde diese Frau keine Sekunde vermissen, sie kann ja nach ihrem Job in einem Callcenter in Pristina jobben. Ein Frankfurter Jungunternehmer soll da so 'nen Laden gegründet haben...


----------



## cicojaka (28 März 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Nuja, über Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger müssen wir uns ja wohl wirklich nicht unterhalten... Dies ist ein Verbraucherschutzforum, da ist die Frau Bla-Bla-Bla quasi off topic


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Ermittlungen: Verdacht auf gewerbliche Geldwäsche | Offenbach- Frankfurter Rundschau


> Der Hauptbeschuldigte soll ein Netz von Inkassobüros aufgebaut haben, mit dessen Hilfe er Geldforderungen aus angeblichen Gewinnspielen eintrieb. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft entstand dabei ein Schaden von mindestens zwei Millionen Euro.





> Ihren Worten nach werde die Auswertung der Durchsuchungsergebnisse einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Sollte sich der Verdacht der Geldwäsche bestätigen, drohen den Verdächtigen bis zu fünf Jahre Haft. Ermittelt wird außerdem gegen fünf Adresshändler, die für das Inkassonetzwerk gearbeitet haben sollen.


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Der Begriff Abofalle hat Einzug in Wikipedia gefunden:
Abofalle ? Wikipedia


> Abofalle (auch Internetkostenfalle oder Kostenfalle im Internet) bezeichnet umgangssprachlich eine weit verbreitete unseriöse Geschäftspraktik im Internet, bei der Verbraucher unbeabsichtigt ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement eingehen. Es handelt sich dabei um Internetangebote, die so trickreich gestaltet sind, dass deren Kostenpflicht für Verbraucher nicht ohne weiteres erkennbar ist. Manchmal werden auch die Seiten seriöser Anbieter imitiert.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



technofreak schrieb:


> Der Begriff Abofalle hat Einzug in Wikipedia gefunden:
> Abofalle ? Wikipedia


Interessant, wie der Artikel vom Nutzer Dinah seit 2006 sich kontinuierlich verbessert hat.


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Interessant, wie der Artikel vom Nutzer Dinah seit 2006 sich kontinuierlich verbessert hat.


Und  schätzungsweise auf das zehnfache angewachsen ist.
 Eine vollständige  Beschreibung/Erklärung müßte allerdings  noch weit umfangreicher ausfallen


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



technofreak schrieb:


> Eine vollständige  Beschreibung/Erklärung müßte allerdings  noch weit umfangreicher ausfallen


Stimmt! Wenn ich etwas Zeit dazu finde, werde ich mich mal darüber her machen. Die Versionsgeschichte ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Runder Tisch gegen Internetabzocke | beck-community


> Auch mir reißt langsam der Geduldsfaden. Nachdem die Politik mit  ihren eigenartigen Buttongesetzen nicht weiterkommt, versuchen wir vom  ITM in der zweiten Hälfte 2011 einen runden Tisch zu organisieren, bei  dem Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei, Verbraucherschützer ... überlegen, was  man gezielt tun kann, um das Geschäftsmodell zu unterbinden.
> 
> Hier wäre ich jetzt schon von Bloglesern für Ideen dankbar. Spannend  war zB der Vorschlag hier im Blog darüber, auch die beteiligten  Kreditinstitute in die Diskussion einzubeziehen. Mir ist aber nicht  klar, ob und welche Banken von den Abzock-Unternehmen präferiert werden.  Auch gilt es abzuwarten, was das LG Frankfurt in dem laufenden  Betrugsverfahren entscheiden wird. Geht es hier evtl. sogar um  organisierte Kriminalität? Welche Möglichkeiten hat man, die beteiligten  Anwälte der Unternehmen an ihre Standespflichten zu "erinnern"? Und:  wieso läßt der Staat Inkassounternehmen als Tochtergesellschaften  solcher Unternehmer zu?


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> TH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Auch mir reißt langsam der Geduldsfaden.


Dieser Beitrag zeigt, wie weit entfernt auch dieser anderweitige Entscheidungsträger von der Basis ist. Herr Prof. Dr. Hoeren ist, neben seinen Medienauftritten z. B. in Talkshows, in der deutschen Juristerei eine Person der Zeitgeschichte. Hier aber dürfte er sich den Vorwurf des Populismus gefallen lassen müssen.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Banditentum im Internet*

Er ist nicht so eng dran an der Thematik und hat den Verfall der Nutzlosbranche nicht registriert. Die Initiative ist bezüglich der Inkassobüros trotzdem nicht schlecht, aber das Thema müsste insgesamt breiter aufgestellt sein.


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/BKA-hilft-bei-Zerschlagung-von-Scareware-Bande-1266523.html


> Im Kampf gegen eine internationale Bande von Internet-Kriminellen hat das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) für das FBI mehrere Objekte in Deutschland durchsucht. In zwei Wohnobjekten und einem Firmengebäude im Rhein-Main-Gebiet sowie in Rechenzentren unterschiedlicher Provider in Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Sachsen seien Beweismittel wie Festplatten sichergestellt worden, teilte das BKA am Donnerstag in Wiesbaden mit. Die Durchsuchungen fanden bereits am Dienstagmorgen statt. Hintergrund ist ein Ermittlungsverfahren der US-Kriminalpolizeibehörde FBI wegen gewerbsmäßiger Verbreitung von Schadsoftware. Laut BKA waren elf Staaten in die Aktion eingebunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2011)

http://www.wirtschaftsnachrichten.org/component/content/article/3260-sondermeldung.html


> Es scheint kein Kraut gewachsen zu sein gegen die permanente Belästigung durch Telefonwerbung. Ein Vorgehen aller Behörden und der Justiz mit einer einheitlichen Zielrichtung könnte die
> Missstände wirksamer bekämpfen.


Da stimme ich zu.

Aber dann wird's lächerlich:


> Der klare Kurs der Netzagentur sollte Maßstab für Gesetzgeber und Justiz sein. Die Behörde greift seit Jahren entschlossen durch: Nicht zufällig hat sich die Zahl der Verfahren gegen unseriöse Werber seit 2007 verfünffacht.


Die reden schon von der Wattestäbchenarmee, oder gibt's noch eine Netzagentur?
Da fehlenm mir die Worte. Entschlossenes Durchgreifen? Ist heute erster April???


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2011)

http://www.darmstadt.ihk.de/recht_u...sionid=EB14DDEB391E44D1173D6FCBDCD6AA7E.repl2


> Aus seiner Sicht ist der konsequente Vollzug mit den verfügbaren Rechtsmitteln das richtige Instrument, um das Millionengeschäft der Abzocker einzudämmen.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2011)

> Härtere Strafen für Internetfallen


 In sechs Jahren Abofallen ist mir ein einziger Fall bekannt,  in dem  überhaupt  strafrechtliche
Maßnahmen = Verurteilung von Abzockern  unternommen wurde.
Ansonsten liegt das  auf derselben Ebene wie die Aignersche Köpfchenlösung.  Man hat sich
 zu dem "harten Schritt"  durchgerungen,  der ohnehin  in den letzten Zügen röchelnden
 Abofallenbranche in "gegebener"   Zeit den Gnadenschuss  zu geben.

Was für eine  Heuchelei....


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2011)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ131044514824720/link907231A.html


> "Verstärkt stellen wir fest, dass immer mehr unseriöse Inkassounternehmen Briefe verschicken und mit Drohungen und zum Teil fragwürdigen Methoden zwielichtige oder gar unberechtigte Forderungen eintreiben", so C. G., Rechtsreferentin der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz. In einer gemeinsamen Aktion sagen die Verbraucherzentralen diesen Machenschaften jetzt den Kampf an. Ab sofort bis 30. September sammeln sie in ihren Beratungsstellen systematisch die Erfahrungen von Betroffenen mit Inkassounternehmen und werten diese aus. Sie überprüfen, ob die Forderungen berechtigt sind und unterstützen Ratsuchende dabei, unberechtigte Forderungen oder überzogene Kosten abzuwehren. Bislang fehlen gesetzliche Grundlagen und eine effektive Aufsicht. Mit den Ergebnissen der Erhebung wollen sich die Verbraucherzentralen für Ver-besserungen in diesem Bereich stark machen


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Na DAS ist jetzt wieder eine Erkenntnis ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2011)

Wie wiederholt der Chefsabbler unserer diversen Justizministerinnen gebetsmühlenartig:



> Soweit einzelne Rechtsanwälte und Inkassounternehmen die Grenzen des rechtlich Zulässigen überschreiten, ist es Aufgabe der zuständigen Aufsichts- und Registrierungsbehörden in den Ländern sowie der Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte, hiergegen die gesetzlich vorgesehenen Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Die berufsrechtlichen Möglichkeiten reichen bis zur Entziehung der Rechtsanwaltszulassung bzw. dem Widerruf einer Inkassoerlaubnis. Deshalb liegt* kein Gesetzgebungsdefizit, sondern allenfalls ein Vollzugsproblem* vor.


 


> Natürlich stimme ich mit Ihnen darin überein, dass alles daran gesetzt werden muss, bei rechtswidrigen Inkassomethoden den Nachweis der Rechtswidrigkeit zu erbringen und die entsprechenden Unternehmen vom Markt zu nehmen. Gesetzliche Regelungen, die dies bereits im Verdachtsfall ermöglichen, hielte ich demgegenüber nicht für gerechtfertigt.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2011)

http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/muenchen/kampf-inkasso-abzocke-1322099.html


> „Dem Schreiben des Inkassobüros oder des Anwalts muss immer eine Vollmacht des Gläubigers beiliegen. Denn nur dann können Verbraucher erkennen, wer hinter der Forderung steht“


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Irre ich mich oder ist das nicht Teil des "Geschäfts"modells, dass man eben *nicht* weiß, wer dahintersteckt?


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2011)

Man kann auch sagen, "Geschäfte" machen die Banditen nur mit den Bürgern, die ihre Rechte nicht kennen und den mafiösen Drohschreiben gegenüber mit Angst reagieren.

Die anderen schmeißen den Müll weg und alles ist gut.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juli 2011)

Lesenwerte Informationen in wikipedia zum Thema Inkassounternehmen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkassounternehmen

speziell das Kapitel "Illegale und moralisch fragwürdige Arbeitsweisen" 

*
*


----------



## Hippo (20 Juli 2011)

Mal sichergestellt ...
... wer weiß wie lange das in Wikipedia so unverändert steht



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Illegale und moralisch fragwürdige Arbeitsweisen [Bearbeiten]*
> 
> Den Inkassounternehmen nicht erlaubt und auch nicht sinnvoll,[1] auch wenn von unseriösen oder gar illegalen „Mitgliedern“ der Branche damit geworben wird oder wurde,[2] sind gesetzeswidrige Praktiken wie Erwecken des Eindrucks einer körperlichen Bedrohung[2] oder sonstige Formen der Nötigung usw. Durch öffentliche Erregung von Eindrücken, die offensichtlich die Anwendung solcher Praktiken nahelegen sollten, wurde in besonders krasser Weise von dem darüber presse- und medienbekannt[3] gewordenen und mittlerweile insolventen[4] Inkasso Team Moskau[2] (ITM) des bereits zuvor insolventen und vorbestraften[2] ehemaligen CDU-Stadtrats[2] Werner Hoyer _(nicht identisch mit dem FDP-Politiker und derzeitigen Staatsminister Werner Hoyer)_ für sich geworben. ITM war jedoch trotz entsprechender Tätigkeit tatsächlich gar kein (gesetzeskonformes) Inkassounternehmen und war auch niemals als solches zugelassen.[2]
> Ebenfalls rechtswidrig, im Bereich der „schwarzen Schafe“ der Branche allerdings häufig, sind Praktiken, bei denen absichtlich einschüchternd formulierte Schreiben zur Beitreibung bestrittener Forderungen sowie von Forderungen aus untergeschobenen und unwirksamen Verträgen (Onlineabzocke) und dergleichen eingesetzt werden. Diese Praktiken bewegen sich häufig ebenfalls am Rande des Tatbestandes der Nötigung und anderer Straftatbestände und darüber hinaus, etwa bei Kreditgefährdung durch Veranlassung eines Schufa[5]-Eintrags oder auch nur die bloße Drohung mit einer solchen insbesondere bei Kenntnis des Betreibers von der Strittigkeit einer Forderung oder zur Beitreibung einer offenen schlichten Rechnung (kein Ratenkredit).[6] Gegen solche Praktiken kann ein angeblicher Schuldner wirksam vorgehen, im letzteren Fall nach aktueller Rechtsprechung auch bei tatsächlich bestehender Forderung sogar mit dem Mittel der einstweiligen Verfügung per Eilantrag gegen die Schufa selbst.[7]
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2011)

Artikel bei Antispam-ev.de über kriminelle Inkassobüros und Anwälte als Steigbügelhalter für Wirtschaftskriminalität.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Inkassokriminalität


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2011)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abofallen-Abzocke_-_Spätlese_-_Inkasso-Mahnungen_-_Irreführende_Gerichtsurteile_der_Nutzlos-Branche


> Abofallen-Abzocke - Spätlese - Inkasso-Mahnungen - Irreführende Gerichtsurteile der Nutzlos-Branche



Unter anderem mit einer Ergänzung zum Thema Trophäenurteile


> Was hat es mit diesen Trophäen-Urteilen auf sich? Wie kommen die zustande?
> Wenn man das verständlich machen will, muss man etwas über die Grundsätze des deutschen Zivilrechts erklären. Im Gegensatz zum Strafrecht (wenn z.B. ein Ladendieb oder Einbrecher vor Gericht steht) hat man es in diesen Fällen mit dem sogenannten "Zivilrecht" zu tun. Zivilrecht ist alles das, was mit irgendwelchen Ansprüchen zwischen Firmen/Privatpersonen zu tun hat. Z.B. ist der Nachbarschaftsstreit wegen eines Knallerbsenstrauchs reines Zivilrecht. Auch die Forderung wegen Zahlung aus Nutzung einer Webseite ist Zivilrecht. Hierbei gilt eine ganz andere Verfahrensordnung als im Strafrecht. Während im Strafrecht der oberste Grundsatz ist, dass das Gericht aktiv zur Wahrheitsfindung verpflichtet ist und z.B. bei bestehendem Zweifel den Angeklagten nicht verurteilen darf, ist das im Zivilrecht ganz anders. Im Zivilrecht darf das Gericht immer nur von den Argumenten ausgehen, die von den Parteien vorgetragen werden.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ131184064023655/link915031A.html


> . Zum anderen stammt dieses Urteil wohl aus der Feder eines Richters, der sich nicht sehr ausführlich mit der Materie beschäftigt haben kann. Hätte er dies getan, wären ihm die zahlreichen juristischen Bedenken in Bezug auf den versteckten Preishinweis und die entsprechende Rechtsprechung bekannt gewesen.


Den Pressesprechern der VZ scheint die ZPO nicht vertraut zu sein. Ein Zivilrichter hat keinen Auftrag zur Wahrheitsfindung. ( siehe vorhergehendes Posting)


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Die Zivilrichter bekommen manches serviert was uns hier und vielen anderen klar ist, nur dem Richter nicht.
Der meint halt dann der Hinweis ganz rechts außen in hellgrau auf dunkelgrau wäre ausreichend, oder der Hinweis daß "Webseiten nicht in Granit gemeißelt sind" wird als "sowas gibts nicht" mangels technischem Verständnis als nicht existent abgetan.
Ich denke daß der Hinweis der VZ eher in diese Richtung geht


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Der Richter in einem Zivilprozess hat weder zu denken noch zu recherchieren.
Er ist Schiedsrichter, der die vorgetragenen  Argumente abzuwägen hat.
Ob die echt oder vorgetäuscht  sind, hat ihn nicht zu interessieren

Ganau das hat die VZ eben nicht verstanden


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

> Der Richter in einem Zivilprozess hat weder zu denken noch zu recherchieren.
> Er ist Schiedsrichter, der die vorgetragenen Argumente *abzuwägen* hat.



Schon klar, nur bei manchen ist aufgrund mangelnden technischen Verständnisses die Waage kaputt


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Nochmal, er hat keinen Wahrheitsfindungsauftrag.


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Er soll sie auch nicht finden er soll ihm dargelegte Wahrheiten auch *verstehen*


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Wenn ihm Kasperletheater vorgespielt wird,  ist er machtlos. Selbst wenn er der
größte Experte auf dem Abofallensektor wäre, muß er das Theater mitspielen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2011)

Beides stimmt. Es hat negative Feststellungsklagen gegeben, die sehr gut begründet waren. Und trotzdem hat sie der Amtsrichter abgewiesen, aus dem Grund, weil er vielleicht a) etwas gegen NFKs hat, weil die ihm lästige Arbeit verursachen, und b) von der Materie Internet weder einen blassen Schimmer hat noch einen solchen haben will.

Gerade bei NFKs kommen solche Pleiten leider vor. Es gibt Amtsrichter, denen nachgesagt wird, dass sie NFKs grundsätzlich abweisen.

Bei primären Klagen der Abzocker sind solche Dinge allerdings extrem selten. Wenn es sich also um Trophäenurteile nach primären Klagen der Abzocker handelt, dann liegt hier immer der Verdacht nahe, dass entweder aus Dummheit oder aus Absicht die beklagte Partei nicht qualifiziert zur Sache vorgetragen hat. Sehr verräterisch sind dann z.B. solche Formulierungen wie: "....unstreitig war ein Preishinweis zu sehen...". Gerade dieses verräterische Wort "unstreitig" zeigt dann immer, dass es eben am qualifzierten Bestreiten gefehlt hat. In dem Moment kann und darf der Richter nicht anders urteilen, er ist im Zivilrecht nicht mit der objektiven Wahrheitsfindung beauftragt.


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Ich glaub grad Du willst mich nicht verstehen ...
Wenn ich dem Richter aufdrösele daß es sehr wohl die Möglichkeit gibt daß eine Webseite unterschiedlich aussehen kann je nach dem ob ich über einen personalisierten Werbelink draufkomme oder die URL direkt aufrufe dann ist das eine für uns hier unstrittige Wahrheit.
Ein technisch interessierter und aufgeschlossener Richter wird der Argumentation folgen, ein technisch uninteressiertes Rindviechchter wird das verwerfen weil nicht sein kann was er sich nicht vorstellen kann.
Das ist was ganz anderes als Deine Argumentation in der der Abgezockte selbst zu doof ist sich zu verteidigen und erwartet daß der Richter selbst Ermittlungen anstellt


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Das Urteil wird schon seit über einem Jahr als Drohkasperle eingesetzt.
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/ka...rhalt-einer-rechnung-oder-mahnung_012897.html


> Der Verfasser weist nicht darauf hin, daß es Urteile gibt, die gerade von einer Wirksamkeit des Angebots outlets.de ausgehen, eines davon ist Amtsgericht Langen (Urteil vom *14. Juni 2010* zum Az. 58 C 6/10)


Die übrige Rechtsprechung hat sich ganz offensichtlich durch dieses
"Grundsatzurteil" nicht beeindrucken lassen.

PS: Einfach mal mit dem AZ googeln

Warum jetzt auf einmal ein solches Aufheben darum gemacht wird, ist mir unverständlich


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ131184064023655/link915031A.html



aus einem mir nicht verständlichen Grund weist der Link falsch

hier nochmal der ( jetzt hoffentlich richtige ) Link
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ131184064023655/link915031A.html


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es hat negative Feststellungsklagen gegeben, die sehr gut begründet waren. Und trotzdem hat sie der Amtsrichter abgewiesen, aus dem Grund, weil er vielleicht a) etwas gegen NFKs hat, weil die ihm lästige Arbeit verursachen, und b) von der Materie Internet weder einen blassen Schimmer hat noch einen solchen haben will.
> 
> Gerade bei NFKs kommen solche Pleiten leider vor. Es gibt Amtsrichter, denen nachgesagt wird, dass sie NFKs grundsätzlich abweisen.


Warum sollte darunter  nicht auch  Kasperletheateraufführungen  sein, einfach um von diesem Weg abzuschrecken?


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Wenn Du unter Kasperlestheater verstehst daß da ein Abgezockter sich gekauft bewußt blöd anstellt - das würde ich sofort unterschreiben


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2011)

Im Einzelfall wird sich das nie beweisen lassen, aber manche Urteilstexte legen doch den Verdacht nahe, dass da mit Absicht nicht qualifiziert vorgetragen wurde. Das ist natürlich gerade bei einer negativen Feststellungsklage (NFK) besonders fatal.

Auch das Urteil des AG Langen war wohl so eine NFK. Und es findet sich dort auch kein Hinweis im Urteilstext, wo etwa auf qualifizierte Argumente des NFK-Klägers eingegangen würde. Es werden im Gegenteil fast ausschließlich die Argumente der Abzockerbude zitiert, fast schon "nach Aktenlage".


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Man muß sich doch vor Augen halten, dass die "Theateraufführungskosten"
Peanuts sind im Vergleich zu den dadurch zu erzielenden Einnahmesteigerungen
durch Betroffene, die sich *zusätzlich* durch solche "Rocky Horror Picture Shows"
einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.

Für eine angemessene Gage lassen sicherlich ausreichend Laiendarsteller engagieren
und in einem Zivilprozess zu verlieren, geht schließlich nicht ins Vorstrafenregister ein...


----------



## dvill (9 August 2011)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nde.5a137b01-dc76-47e6-a1d4-95faf9afa8ce.html


> Die Erfahrung habe gezeigt, dass die dubiosen Anbieter immer wieder ihren Namen und ihre Bankverbindung änderten, aber die Masche bleibe die Gleiche. Den Betroffenen werde empfohlen, auch das Geldinstitut des Abzockers darauf hinzuweisen, dass über dessen Konto illegale Beträge fließen, die aus Abo-Fallen stammen. "Dann kündigen die Banken die Konten normalerweise"


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2011)

http://www.bdiu.de/presse/pressemeldungen/hinweis/index.html


> Die „Deutsche Zentral Inkasso“ hatte in einer Pressemitteilung am 8. August verbreitet, das Unternehmen lehne eine Mitgliedschaft im BDIU ab. Weiterhin hatte es behauptet, es unterstütze den Verhaltenskodex des BDIU, den dieser seinen Mitgliedsunternehmen zur Ausübung einer seriösen Inkassotätigkeit auferlegt.
> 
> Dazu stellt der Branchenverband klar: Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen hat der „DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH“ zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Mitgliedschaft im BDIU angeboten. Derzeit wenden sich zahlreiche Verbraucher mit kritischen Nachfragen zu Zahlungsaufforderungen der „Deutschen Zentral Inkasso“ an den BDIU. Diese Nachfragen lassen erhebliche Zweifel erkennen, ob das Unternehmen den strengen Regeln zur ordnungsgemäßen, redlichen und gewissenhaften Berufsausübung nachkommt, die der BDIU seinen Mitgliedsunternehmen auferlegt.


Den letzten Satz kann ich allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2011)

Die virtuelle Welt des Internets tickt doch ganz anders als die reale Welt.

In der realen Welt gibt es Kaufhäuser, in denen die Mitarbeiter per Foto und Namen vorgestellt werden, damit der Kunde weiß, wer ihn bedient.

Ein stadtbekannter Taschendieb hängt in seinen "Revier" eher nicht Poster mit Bild und Namen aus, um seinen "Kunden" mitzuteilen, wer sie "bedient".

Im Internet ist alles anders.

Es ist irreal, wenn ein sattsam bekannter Einschüchterungsfallenbetreiber Zigtausende zur ungewollten "freiwilligen" Zahlung quält und mit der Wahnvorstellung in die Öffentlichkeit drängt, die Abgezogenen seien überwiegend mit dem "Service" zufrieden:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=8f21853c6bf7807d&biw=1016&bih=643


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (21 August 2011)

scout112 schrieb:


> Die "Firma" Deutsche Inkasso Zentrale verschickt massig Briefe mit einem fotokopierten Formblatt des Amtsgerichts Detmolt.


Und wieder ein Possenspiel mehr, das Behörden seine gewohnte Ruhe raubt:



			
				DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> 11.08.2011 - Strafanzeige gegen Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 August 2011)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Possenspiel mehr, das Behörden seine gewohnte Ruhe raubt:


Ausgerechnet der da, bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, erstattet Strafanzeige gegen die Verbraucherzentrale. Wie ist es möglich, dass jemand wie B.S. überhaupt eine Inkassolizenz erhält? Das gibts wohl nur in Deutschland!


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 August 2011)

Ist er hier eigentlich noch immer die "qualifizierte Person" für die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH Berlin?


> ...bin ich nun zwischenzeitlich Altersrentenbezieher, aber noch lange nicht müde und immer noch "kampfbereit", was meinen Beruf als Steuerberater und Rechtsbeistand anbetrifft


(s. www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de - AZ: 7525 G 1 KG (26/09)


----------



## dvill (23 August 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,781555,00.html#ref=rss


> Online-Abzocke trifft Millionen deutscher Nutzer
> 
> Wie viele Onliner werden mit falschen Angeboten abgezockt? Die bisher umfangreichste Umfrage zum Thema liefert viele, teils überraschende Erkenntnisse. Allein mit Abo-Fallen sollen nach der Erhebung des Infas-Instituts binnen zwei Jahren 5,4 Millionen Deutsche hereingelegt worden sein.


Das wissen wir schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 August 2011)

Er hat wohl schon genug! 
savonarola.org/2011/08/24/abschaltung-zensierung-kommentarfunktion/

Manchmal fällt es halt schwer, der Wahrheit ins Gesicht zu sehen.


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2011)

Man könnte ja einen savonrola-fuer-netzindiander.org aufmachen ...
... und dort kommentieren


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...net-Abzocke-schaerfer-bekaempfen-1329789.html


> Bundesregierung will Internet-Abzocke schärfer bekämpfen
> 
> Das Bundeskabinett hat am Mittwoch den Entwurf für ein Gesetz "zum besseren Schutz von Verbrauchern vor Kostenfallen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr" beschlossen. Die Regierung will damit Abo- beziehungsweise Kostenfallen im Internet schärfer bekämpfen. Bei kostenpflichtigen Online-Angeboten müssen die Anbieter demnach künftig Preis, Lieferkosten, Mindestlaufzeiten von Verträgen sowie wesentliche Merkmale der Ware oder Dienstleistung unmittelbar vor der Bestellung klar und verständlich anzeigen.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

Das klingt fast so als ob man bis jetzt weder Preis, noch sonstige Infos mitliefern muss...


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2011)

Das ist doch die Praxis.

Bildschirmhöhen von 1400 Pixel, oben ein unscheinbarer Kasten mit harmlosem Fließtext, unten der Button mit Ministernchen für den Kasten oben, den man nicht sehen kann, wenn der Butten unten zu klicken ist, reicht heute aus.


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2011)

Mußt Du das als Verbraucher etwa wissen ...  [sarkasmus off]


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 August 2011)

Heute warnen sämtliche Verbraucherzentralen der Länder vor der Deutschen Zentralinkasso GmbH Berlin. Da kann Bernie ja wieder etliche Strafanzeigen herausjagen...

Morgen ist der Tag der Wahrheit!


----------



## dvill (24 August 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Er hat wohl schon genug!
> savonarola.org/2011/08/24/abschaltung-zensierung-kommentarfunktion/



Der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer hatte vermutlich zuletzt keine Möglichkeit mehr, in Ruhe die Goldmünzen im Geldspeicher zu polieren, weil ständig neue Beiträge in seinem Nebelkerzenblog einschlugen.

Tagelang hingerannt und wieder war es keiner von den zufriedenen Kunden:


> Wirkliche Kunden haben sich hier jedenfalls nicht gemeldet.


Ich glaube, es haben alle zufriedenen Kunden gepostet, die es gibt.

Die Wahrheit begreift sogar ein total durchgeknallter Netzindianer und braucht nur ein paar Wochen, bis er wieder absperrt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 August 2011)

Auf seinem Facebook-Foto sieht er etwas verstrahlt und übernächtigt aus.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2011)

http://www1.wdr.de/themen/panorama/abofalle102.html


> Diese Leute kennen wir seit zehn, fünfzehn Jahren und wir haben schon festgestellt, dass sie miteinander vernetzt sind. Die haben ein eigenes Franchise-Modell und das Erkennungsmerkmal sind die berühmten 96 Euro Abogebühr. Es gibt auch noch weitere typische Merkmale, die immer wieder auftauchen.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2011)

http://www.noz.de/artikel/56643473/kommentar-moderne-wegelagerei-geht-weiter


> Wie wäre es, wenn sich die Volksvertreter endlich um die Schattenmänner dieser Branche kümmern? Das wären Rechtsanwälte und Inkasso-Büros in Deutschland, die mit fragwürdigen Mahnschreiben um sich werfen. Hier müssten die Daumenschrauben angezogen werden. Denn ohne Geldeintreiber lohnt sich die Wegelagerei im Web nicht mehr.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 August 2011)

Die Damen und Herren Volksvertreter wollen sich aber nicht um die Schattenmänner kümmern, weil diese als sogenannte "Leistungsträger" betrachtet werden, und weil für die Hege und Pflege des Wirtschaftsstandorts ein gewisser Bodensatz an Wirtschaftskriminalität billigend in Kauf genommen wird.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Inkassokriminalität


----------



## dvill (31 August 2011)

Wie geht Angstinkasso mit "Urteilen"?

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sugexp=...l=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=3100e75bc148092c


----------



## dvill (31 August 2011)

http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge....1474515?rssPage=TsO8cm5iZXJnZXIgWmVpdHVuZw==


> *Brief vom Inkassobüro: Das Geschäft mit der Angst*
> 
> Nürnberg  - Es gibt Wörter, mit denen man sehr schnell sehr große Wirkung erzielt. "Inkassobüro" ist so ein Wort. Steht es auf einem amtlich aussehenden Briefbogen, löst es meist erst einen Schreck und dann Angst vor Ärger aus – viel Ärger. Um diesen zu vermeiden und mögliche Forderungen nicht noch in die Höhe zu treiben, zahlen viele Verbraucher lieber – obwohl sie es oft gar nicht müssten. Ein einträgliches Geschäft für betrügerische Unternehmen, dem die Verbraucherzentralen einen Riegel vorschieben wollen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2011)

Nürnberger Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Um gegen die Flut unberechtigter Inkassoforderungen vorzugehen, haben sich jetzt in Deutschland acht Verbraucherzentralen zusammengeschlossen – darunter die in Nürnberg. Bis Ende September wollen sie unseriöse Anschreiben sammeln und anschließend auswerten. Auf dieser Basis soll dann die Politik gezielt zum Handeln aufgefordert werden.


Glauben die VZ wirklich an die Schlachtung heiliger Kühe?


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Anscheinend ...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2011)

Vor einem eventuellen Regierungswechsel wird sich in dieser Angelegenheit nichts bewegen. Und selbst unter einer anderen Regierung wäre es äußerst fraglich. Das RDG ist damals wesentlich auf dem Mist der SPD-Justizministerin Zypries gewachsen.


----------



## sascha (1 September 2011)

Auch die TK-Nummerierungsverordnung, mit der die Registrierung von Dialern kostenpflichtig werden sollte, ist damals im Regierungswechsel untergegangen und kam nie wieder. Der Staat verlor Millionen, Dialer-Abzocker und Komplizen wurden und blieben reich...


----------



## dvill (3 September 2011)

http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/Die-Abo-Falle-im-Internet;art5573,1097492


> Dass solche Einschüchterungsschreiben versandt werden, ist auch bei der Göppinger Kriminalpolizei bekannt, die mindestens einmal pro Woche eines vorgelegt bekommt. Die Dunkelziffer freilich dürfte weitaus höher sein, mutmaßt ein Beamter. Denn die relativ geringen Beträge, die gefordert würden, führten vermutlich dazu, dass sie verängstigte Menschen irgendwann überweisen.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2011)

http://www.taz.de/!77543/


> Unter den Betrugsdelikten im Netz sind vor allem Abofallen und versteckte Kosten bei Online-Dienstleistern weit verbreitet. Bisher musste der Verbraucher im Fall eines unfreiwilligen Vertragsabschlusses beweisen, dass er getäuscht wurde - schwierig, da nur wenige Nutzer solche Fälle dokumentieren.
> 
> Deswegen haben Nordrhein-Westfahlen, Berlin, Hamburg und Rheinland-Pfalz eine Verschärfung der Beweispflicht gefordert: nach ihrem Vorschlag müssen Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzleien die Umstände des Vertragsabschlusses offenlegen. Können sie zum Beispiel nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen, dass der Kunde wusste, ein IQ-Test werde ihn 150 Euro kosten oder dass er nach einem Telefonat tatsächlich etwas bestellt habe, ist die Sache vom Tisch.


Das wäre besser als nichts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.taz.de/!77543/
> 
> Das wäre besser als nichts.


Die Brüderle-Rösler-Schnackselberger-Aigner-Koalition wirds zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2011)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher musste der Verbraucher im Fall eines unfreiwilligen Vertragsabschlusses beweisen, dass er getäuscht wurde - schwierig, da nur wenige Nutzer solche Fälle dokumentieren.



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Im Streitfall vor Gericht (der bei Abofallen extremst selten überhaupt vorkommt) müsste der Betroffene als Beklagter im Zivilrecht erst einmal nur bestreiten, sich auf einer Webseite angemeldet zu haben, wo sofort und deutlich erkennbar ein Kostenhinweis angebracht war. Die Beweisführung obliegt dann auch heute schon primär dem Kläger, nämlich bei demjenigen, der sich auf die für ihn günstigen Tatsachen beruft und einen Anspruch geltend macht.

Die Sache ist also auch jetzt schon ganz schnell "vom Tisch", wenn es denn tatsächlich hart auf hart kommt. Es geht aber beim Angstinkasso gar nicht um "hart auf hart", da wollen die gar nicht hin. Sondern es geht um die Einschüchterung unter Geltendmachung irreführender und arglistig täuschender Behauptungen. Das aber würde mit dem Gesetzesvorschlag nach wie vor nicht ausdrücklich verboten. Das Angstinkasso könnte man ausschließlich mit einer Überarbeitung des RDG etwa in Anlehnung an den amerikanischen "Fair Debt Collection Practices Act" angehen. Dieser enthält z.B. eine Bestimmung, dass wiederholte Mahnungen trotz Streitigkeit der Forderung zu unterlassen sind. Der US-Consumer hat damit ein Mittel gegen Inkassostalking in der Hand. Der deutsche Verbraucher hat dies nicht, und er soll es nach dem Wunsch der lobbyistisch neoliberal indoktrinierten Politprominenz auch gar nicht haben.


----------



## dvill (16 September 2011)

Über qualifizierte Personen und die Inkassomafia: 

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/video/clips/clip_abzocker-triumphiert_215891/


----------



## Antiscammer (16 September 2011)

Die Schlappe am Verwaltungsgericht war ja abzusehen. Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz gibt keine Gründe dafür her, einem Inkassobüro unlauteres Arbeiten zu verbieten. Lediglich bei einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung z.B. wegen Betrugs kann dem Inhaber eines Inkassobüros die Zulassung entzogen werden. Die Drohung gegenüber einem 15-jährigen mit Schufa-Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher u.s.w. wegen einer Forderung aus einem untergeschobenen Vertrag ist jedoch gemäß dem Willen der Politik einem Inkassobüro nicht zu verbieten.

Während der Beratungen im Bundestag zum 2008 in Kraft getretenen RDG wurde explizit in der Bundestagsdrucksache der Wille der beratenden Gremien festgehalten, dass bezüglich der Durchführung der Inkassotätigkeit keine irgendwie einschränkenden Berufsregelungen ins RDG aufgenommen werden sollen. Begründet wurde dies mit der abstrusen Behauptung, dies sei aus Erfordernissen der europarechtlichen Harmonisierung und Liberalisierung so notwendig. Ein absoluter Unsinn, denn überall im europäischen Ausland gibt es verbindliche Regelungen zur Durchführung des Forderungseinzugs - nur in Deutschland herrscht bezüglich des Inkassorechts der Wilde Westen.


----------



## jupp11 (19 September 2011)

http://www.locally.de/nachricht/193...nkasso-quotabzocke-darf-nicht-laenger-ein-luk


> Die Ministerin weiter: "Inkassodienstleister und Rechtsanwälte, die Forderungen aus solchen angeblichen Telefon- und Internetverträgen eintreiben, müssen stärker in die Pflicht genommen werden. Sie sollen darlegen müssen, mit wem und unter welchen Umständen der behauptete Vertrag geschlossen wurde, wenn ein Verbraucher der angeblichen Forderung widerspricht. Sie sind dann verpflichtet, die wichtigsten Voraussetzungen des Vertrages selbst zu prüfen oder sich von ihren Auftraggebern bestätigen zu lassen. Bei Verstößen kann dann hart durchgegriffen werden!".


Obwohl promovierte Juristin hat sie von der bestehenden Rechtslage offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2011)

> ...oder sich von ihren Auftraggebern bestätigen zu lassen.


Damit dürfte der Stacheldrahtkönig oder der Halmfruchtverwamser kein Problem haben.
Der Verbraucher aber schon, denn der denkt dann: das Inkassobüro hat es geprüft, als legal bezeichnet - also muss ich jetzt zahlen.

Warum machen sie es nicht wie in den USA? - Mahnung trotz streitig gestellter Forderung: 500 US-$ Schadenersatzanspruch für den Verbraucher.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

Über einen total durchgeknallten Netzindianer und sein geschmeidiges Wirken:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=8345302


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2011)

Netterweise öffnet sich beim Besuch des Abzock-Routenplaners der eigentlich kostenlose Routenplaner von Michelin.
Dieser Routenplaner von Michelin ist für die fremde kommerzielle Nutzung ausdrücklich nicht zugelassen.

Der eigene Routenplaner des Stacheldrahtverhau-Bewohners öffnete sich dagegen gar nicht. Ein bedauerliches technisches Problem.






Naja, die Wahrheit ist für Stacheldrahtmönche ein höchst flexibles Feld.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2011)

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-r...Internet-Niemand-muss-zahlen-4149024-4149029/


> Abofallen sind die Landplage des Internets. Hunderttausende Surfer fallen darauf herein. Anschließend werden sie oft monatelang von dubiosen Anbietern mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohbriefen unter Druck gesetzt. Zahlen muss aber niemand für diese untergeschobenen Verträge. Das haben mittlerweile Dutzende Gerichte entschieden.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Oktober 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abofalle


> Abofalle (auch Internetkostenfalle oder Kostenfalle im Internet) bezeichnet umgangssprachlich eine weit verbreitete unseriöse Geschäftspraktik im Internet, bei der Verbraucher unbeabsichtigt ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement eingehen. Es handelt sich dabei um Internetangebote, die so trickreich gestaltet sind, dass deren Kostenpflicht für Verbraucher nicht ohne weiteres erkennbar ist. Manchmal werden auch die Seiten seriöser Anbieter imitiert.


Bis auf ein winziges aber entscheidendes Detail richtig.  Abofallen  in der im Wikipediaartikel beschriebenen Form gibt es nur in Deutschland.
Die Gründe  dafür werden hier ausführlich erläutert >>  http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html
Daran werden auch Placebogesetze wie die sogenannte Button-Vorschrift nichts  ändern 

Hinzuzufügen ist dabei, das dies  auch für andere Gebiete gilt wie z.B Kaffeefahrtenabzocke,  in denen Deutschland eine "einmalige" Stellung in der Welt einnimmt.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Oktober 2011)

Na mit irgendwas müssen wir doch weltweit unsere Innovationskraft unter Beweis stellen, die dann gefälligst durch Politik und Rechtssystem entsprechend zu schützen tolerieren ist.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Öhem, was ist denn heute in dem Kaffee hier drin?


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

http://verbraucherrecht.at/cms/uploads/media/HG_Wien_20.09.2011_30_Cg_5_11d.pdf


> Bestimmungen ungewöhnlichen Inhalts, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil, wenn sie dem anderen Teil nachteilig sind und er mit ihnen auch nach den Umständen, vor allem nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild der Urkunde, nicht zu rechnen brauchte (§ 864a ABGB). Das ist hier gegeben.
> 
> Die Klauseln lassen den Verbraucher bei Aufruf der Website www.download-service.de nicht eindeutig erkennen, dass die angebotenen Dienstleistungen kostenpflichtig sind, da lediglich ein kleines Fenster am rechten oberen Bildschirmrand darauf hinweist. Stellt man auf die Branchenüblichkeit ab, wonach derartige Dienstleistungen grundsätzlich kostenlos im Internet zum Download bereit gestellt werden, so ist das eine Bestimmung ungewöhnlichen Inhalts.


Mit diesem Text lassen sich alle Einschüchterungsfalle seit vielen Jahren erschöpfend und rechtskonform charakterisieren, leider zunächst nach österreichischer Lesart.

Die Rumeierei unserer Behörden und Gerichte ist ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/5086872_Per_Mausklick_in_die_Abo-Falle.html


> Die ganz böse Überraschung folgte 14 Tage später. Premiumdownloaden schickte per E-Mail die Benachrichtigung, dass der Verbraucher einen Zwölfmonatszugang für Software angemeldet hätte und wollte dafür 96 Euro kassieren. Zudem war das Anschreiben mit Rechnungs- und Kundennummer versehen. Angegeben war ein Konto bei der Sparkasse Vorpommern, als Empfänger war ein F.S. ausgewiesen.
> 
> Hinter der Post steht die Miranavo Content Plus mit Sitz in Kröplin. In Internetforen, Computerzeitschriften und anderen Publikationen ist das Unternehmen längst bekannt. Autoren bezeichnen die Geschäfte als "Abzocke" und "Computerbetrug". Allerdings handelt es sich bei den Kröplinern nur um die Spitze des Eisbergs.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2011)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2011/10/11/post-aus-gammelsdorf/


> Falls die Klage eingereicht wird, freue ich mich schon auf die Erwiderung. Ich werde dann etwas näher darlegen, wie Seiten vom Schlage der mitfahrzentrale-24.de ebenfalls dem E-Commerce Probleme bereiten und der Volkswirtschaft schaden. Und dass es unbedingt geboten ist, sich unberechtigten Forderungen – auch Kleinstforderungen – entschieden zu widersetzen.


Der Fall wird wohl nicht eintreten. Die Inkassomafia lebt von der Angsterzeugung bei Rechtsunerfahrenen. Watschen bei Gericht abholen mehrt die erzeugte Angst nicht.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2011)

http://www.mdr.de/escher/telefonwerbung102.html


> Sind die Behörden im Kampf gegen Werbeanrufe machtlos?


Ja, und völlig überfordert.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

http://www.mdr.de/escher/internetfalle100.html
Aber auch die Medien erweisen sich als völlig überfordert und bieten außer den tibetanischen Gebetsmühlenratschlägen seit Jahren nichts von Belang.


> Tipps
> Muss ich in jedem Fall die hohen Kosten für das ungewollte Abo bezahlen?
> ....
> Falls Sie in eine solche Abo-Falle getappt sind, sollten Sie die unberechtigte Forderung schriftlich – möglichst per Einschreiben – zurückweisen und den Vertrag vorsorglich widerrufen. Sollten die Forderungen dennoch aufrechterhalten werden, sollten Sie mit rechtlichem Beistand ein weiteres Vorgehen abstimmen. Wenn Sie bisherigen Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht nachgekommen sind, sollten Sie spätestens auf den Mahnbescheid eines Amtsgerichts reagieren, um juristische Konsequenzen gegenüber ihrer Person zu vermeiden.


Den Nachweis der Notwendigkeit Brieffreundschaften zu schließen hat noch niemand erbracht. Das Schüren der Mahnbescheidshysterie darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen und  wofür anwaltliche Hilfe nötig sein soll um Taschendiebe abzuwehren ist auch nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2011)

Anstatt immer wieder diese melodramatischen, tibetanisch wiederholten Nahaufnahmen von Rodgauer Stacheldrähten, Videokameras, Abzockertürklinken und nichtssagende Interviews mit Stacheldrahtmönchen zu wiederholen, wären fortgesetzte Interviews mit den Bundesministern für Wirtschaft und Justiz zielführender.

Dabei sollten immer wieder tropfsteinhöhlenartig, wenn es sein muss, 5 Jahre lang, dieselben Fragen wiederholt werden:


Wann bekommt Deutschland endlich eine schlagkräftige Wettbewerbsbehörde, so wie es überall im europäischen (und amerikanischen) Ausland welche gibt?
Wieso gibt es die Nutzlosfallen-Abzocke und andere Arten der Abzocke nur in Deutschland?
Wann gibt es endlich verbindliche Verfahrensrichtlinien für den Forderungseinzug?
Wann wird endlich konsequent gegen organisierte Wirtschaftskriminalität durchgegriffen und damit aufgehört, jahrzehntelang durch eine liberalistische Laissez-Faire-Mentalität Drecksbiotope heranzuzüchten?
Damit wäre uns mehr geholfen als mit dem ewigen Jammer-TV.

Was erwarten die eigentlich von einem Interview mit einem Stacheldrahtmönch? Dass der in Tränen ausbricht, seine Bösartigkeit vor laufenden Kameras gesteht und ein Gelübde ablegt, nach einer Busswallfahrt fortan seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Austragen des Sonntagsboten zu bestreiten und jeden Monat an die Heilsarmee zu spenden?


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2011)

Das Bundesuntätigkeitsministerium wirbt bei Google für nichts, aber gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2011)

Ne, ne, ne... das musst Du anders sehen.

Pressesprecher im Interview:
"Vielen Dank, dass Sie diesen Punkt angesprochen haben. Mit unserer Werbung auf Google sorgen wir im Rahmen unseres gesetzlichen Auftrags dafür, dass der Verbraucher schnell unsere gezielten Informationen finden kann, die wir bereitgestellt haben, um den Verbraucher zu schützen."

Noch ein Politikerlächeln in die Kamera und weg.


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2011)

Sparkassen müssen für Banditen nicht Helfershelfer zum Geldeinsammeln sein: http://www.lareda.hessenrecht.hesse...E110002939:juris-r01&showdoccase=1&doc.part=L


> Vielmehr muss es, der Prognoseentscheidung geschuldet, ausreichen, dass die auf Tatsachen gestützte Möglichkeit besteht, dass das Konto für entsprechende Geschäfte benutzt wird. Dies ergibt sich vorliegend zum einen daraus, dass der für die Klägerin im Handelsregister eingetragene „Gegenstand des Unternehmens“ mit der „Erbringung von Dienstleistungen bei der Führung fremder Unternehmen sowie alle damit verwandten Geschäfte“ derart offen formuliert ist, dass er ohne weiteres Tätigkeiten im Zusammenhang mit den in die Kritik öffentlicher Berichterstattung geratenen Geschäftsmodellen zulässt. Weiter kommt hinzu, dass sich der Firmensitz der Klägerin mit dem Firmensitz eben jener in die Kritik geratenen Gesellschaften deckt und der Klägerin dort unter anderem die logistischen Möglichkeiten zur Führung von Inkassodiensten in automatisierten Massenverfahren zur Verfügung stehen (diesbezüglich wird auf den Akte 20.11 Bericht auf Sat 1 vom 29.03.2011 Bezug genommen). Dort gibt der Gesellschafter und Geschäftsführer der Klägerin auch an, „von tiefstem Herzen“ davon überzeugt zu sein, dass sein Geschäftsmodell „anständig und in Ordnung ist“ und wird mit den Worten zitiert, an seinem Geschäftsmodell bis auf weiteres nichts ändern zu wollen. Die Gesamtschau dieser Umstände reicht aus, um die konkrete, auf Tatsachen gestützte Möglichkeit, dass das beantragte Konto zu den genannte Zwecken genutzt, wird zu bejahen. Anders wäre die Frage dann zu beurteilen, wenn Geschäfte im Zusammenhang mit dem in die Kritik geratenen Geschäftsmodell durch den im Handelsregister eingetragenen Unternehmensgegenstand von vornherein ausgeschlossen wären, etwa wenn dieser im Betrieb eines Blumenladens ohne Onlinevertrieb läge.





> Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, dass die Klägerin selbst in der Berichterstattung bisher nur sehr untergeordnet eine Rolle gespielt hat. Dies ergibt sich daraus, dass auch in der Vergangenheit die hinter den Gesellschaften stehenden Personen, insbesondere die Person des Y. X., im Fokus der Berichterstattung standen und es wegen des beliebigen Austauschs der von ihm und anderen geführten Gesellschaften auf diese der Sache nach nicht ankam. Gerade aus der für den befürchteten Imageschaden maßgeblichen Verbrauchersicht sind die formal im Rechtsverkehr nach außen auftretenden Gesellschaften von untergeordneter Bedeutung.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2011)

Der juristische Irrsinn geht weiter, dreht aber neue Runden: http://drschmitz.info/anwaltliches-inkasso-fuhrt-zur-gewerbesteuerpflicht.html


> Inkassotätigkeit ist nur dann berufstypische anwaltliche Tätigkeit, wenn jede einzelne Forderung in rechtlicher Hinsicht geprüft wird. Vom Rechtsanwalt durchgeführtes Volumeninkasso ist gewerbliche Tätigkeit.


Die Einstufung als gewerbliche Tätigkeit geht in Ordnung. Man könnte noch bandenorganisiert ergänzen.


> Der Kläger wurde mit der Inkassotätigkeit durch … nicht in seiner Eigenschaft als Rechtsanwalt beauftragt, damit er sich um die Klärung der rechtlichen Voraussetzungen der einzelnen Forderungseinziehung kümmern konnte. Der Kläger prüfte die ihm zur Einziehung übertragenen Forderungen nicht in rechtlicher Hinsicht. Dies konnte er schon angesichts der Zahl der einzuziehenden Forderungen auch gar nicht leisten. Eine rechtliche Prüfung der einzelnen einzuziehenden Forderungen wurde vom Kläger seitens … zudem nicht erwartet. Dies zeigt sich auch an der zwischen dem Kläger sowie … vereinbarten Vergütung eines festen Betrags pro Kunden, die deutlich unter dem gesetzlichen Gebührensatz lag.


Wenn der Anwalt als Schreckfigur im Kasperle-Inkasso gegen feste Belohnung arbeitet, rechnet er gegenüber den Opfern aber immer rechtsanwaltliche Bezüge zum 1,3-fachen Satz wegen der umfangreichen Fallbearbeitung ab.

Ist der Tatbestand "Betrug" bei Anwälten anders als normal definiert?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2011)

http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/inte...hes-finanzgericht-packt-ein-geschenk-aus.html


> Setzt sich die Auffassung der niedersächsischen Finanzrichter durch, könnte in der Tat nicht nur in München, Osnabrück, Ludwigshafen und anderen schönen Orten dieses Landes, die ausgesprochen liebenswürdige, dem Volumeninkasso frönende Berufskollegen in ihren Stadtmauern beherbergen, ein recht hektisches Rechnen beginnen.
> 
> Es ist meiner Einschätzung nach allerdings anzunehmen, dass beim gemeinen Volke ob derartiger Nöte der dem "blinden", einzelfallprüfungsfreien Masseninkasso frönenden Berufskollegen nur sehr wenige Tränen vergossen würden.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2011)

> Ist der Tatbestand "Betrug" bei Anwälten anders als normal definiert?



Natürlich ist das der Fall. Juristen werden in der Strafrechtsverfolgung von Juristen mit Glaceehandschuhen angefasst. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang immer an die Raubkopierer-Affäre rund um den Münchner Anwalt B.S. 
Der konnte die Tat nicht erfolgreich abstreiten, und es hat sich nicht etwa um Bagatellsachen gehandelt, sondern um gewerbsmäßige Raubkopiererei mit Schadenssumme im Millionenbereich. Bei gewerbsmäßig begangener Tat kann hier normalerweise unmöglich ein Strafmaß unter mehreren Jahren Freiheitsstrafe verhängt werden. Ich bin auch sicher, dass ein Nicht-Jurist in diesem Fall zu einer mindestens 3-jährigen Freiheitsstrafe verurteilt worden wäre. § 108a UrhG sieht für solche Fälle eindeutig ein Strafmaß von bis zu 5 Jahren vor. Da hier ganz eindeutig Gewerbsmäßigkeit vorlag und auch die Schadenssumme erheblich war, hätte auch durchaus das obere Strafmaß angesetzt werden können.

Was haben die sanftmütigen bayrischen Richter am LG Mühlhausen aber gemacht? Sie haben den armen, wertgeschätzten Herrn Juristenkollegen lediglich zu 10 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe verurteilt, die obendrein auch noch zur Bewährung ausgesetzt wurde. Auf diese Weise war es dem wertgeschätzten Herrn Kollegen möglich, seine Zulassung als Rechtsanwalt zu behalten, die er erst bei einem Strafmaß ab 12 Monaten verloren hätte, weil erst dann laut Rechtspraxis zur BRAO die "persönlichen Voraussetzungen" zur Erfüllung des Anwaltsberufs nicht mehr vorliegen.

Hier wurde eindeutig aus diffusen Gründen eines Standesdünkels heraus ein beispiellos mildes Urteil gefällt. Solche Fälle untergraben in nicht wiedergutzumachender Weise das Vertrauen der Bürger in den Rechtsstaat. Es handelt sich auch beileibe nicht um Einzelfälle.


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2011)

Das funktioniert so in der Art. Davon gehe ich aus.

Wenn die Mahndroherei mit Serienbriefen und Industriedruckern im Massengeschäft eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit ist, gibt es keinen Grund, für eine nicht erfolgte Einzelfalltätigkeit die hohen Gebühren als Rechtsanwalt zu berechnen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuldnerverzug


> Des Weiteren fallen unter den Verzugsschaden auch Rechtsverfolgungskosten, die durch den Verzug der Leistung verursacht werden, wie etwa für Mahnungen und einen Rechtsanwalt. Die Kosten der ersten Mahnung gehören nur dazu, wenn der Schuldner bereits in Verzug ist, nicht jedoch, wenn er durch sie erst in Verzug gesetzt wird.


Die Wirksamkeit der Drohbriefe hat viel mit der Angst vor drastisch steigenden Kosten zu tun. In Wirklichkeit steigen die Kosten kaum. Was berechnet wird, wird ohne Grundlage berechnet.

Gegen die "Keine Zierde des Berufsstands"-Vertreter wurden tausende Strafanzeigen gelocht und abgeheftet.

Das stinkt zum Himmel.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Anklage-wegen-Abzocke-mit-Abofallen-1365351.html


> Anklage wegen Abzocke mit Abofallen
> Mit Abofallen im Internet soll eine Bande fast 70.000 Nutzer geprellt und mehr als 5,3 Millionen Euro ergaunert haben. Die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft hat die acht Beschuldigten – sieben Männer und eine Frau – wegen banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs angeklagt. Von Ende Oktober an müssen sie sich vor der Wirtschaftskammer des Landgerichts verantworten, wie Oberstaatsanwalt Wilhelm Möllers der Nachrichtenagentur dpa sagte. "Uns es ist erstmals gelungen, die komplizierten Strukturen hinter diesen Abofallen aufzuhellen."


Was ist da kompliziert?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...it-dem-Anwalt/forum-214268/msg-20966462/read/


> Und was passiert mit dem Anwalt?
> Ich hoffe, die zuständige Anwaltskammer wird sich noch den letzten
> Rest Berufsehre bewahren und dem Anwalt, der da mitgespielt hat, in
> hohem Bogen hinauswerfen


wohl kaum


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2011)

Das hier kann man auch hier hinein verlinken:





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg hat Abo-Fallen-Betreiber angeklagt. Diese haben mit Seiten mit und ohne Kosten-Hinweise eingesetzt.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Anklage-wegen-Abzocke-mit-Abofallen-1365351.html
> 
> ...


Die trügerischen Geschäftsmodelle ticken immer ähnlich. Manche tricksen einfach plump. Andere sind anwaltlich durch Komplizen einfach besser beraten. Die Masche bleibt gleich.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Oktober 2011)

Geht  um  Belleros Premium Media Limited,  die mit diversen Seiten abgezockt hat:

wahlinfo2009.de ,  99downloads.de  usw : >> http://abzocknews.blogspot.com/2009/03/belleros-premium-media-ltd-mit-neuen.html

>> http://forum.boocompany.com/viewtopic.php?p=37736&sid=19c956afd376b9c55d67ce354c467669#p37736


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Oktober 2011)

Wer erinnert sich noch an die laufende Aktentasche oder den automatischen Anwaltbeantworter???


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2011)

http://justiz.hamburg.de/presseerklaerungen/3128240/pressemeldung-2011-10-28.html


> Hauptverhandlung wegen Betreibens von "Abofallen" vor dem LG Hamburg - Poolregelung
> 
> 28.10.2011, 13:14 Uhr
> 
> ...


Wenn das in Hamburg bei gleicher Gestzeslage geht, dann versteht man nicht die Rumeierei in Hessen zum gleichen Thema.


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2011)

In Hamburg kommen noch ein paar andere Aspekte zum Tragen, die von hessischen Anbietern anscheinend unterlassen wurden.


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2011)

Der Fall ist aus Hessen:

http://www.lareda.hessenrecht.hesse...&doc.part=L&doc.price=0.0&doc.hl=1#focuspoint


> Betrug: Vorliegen einer konkludenten Täuschung durch Webseitenbetreiber über die Entgeltlichkeit seines Angebots
> 
> Orientierungssatz
> 
> Zum Vorliegen einer konkludenten Täuschung im Sinne von § 263 StGB im Falle eines Webseitenbetreibers, der durch die Gesamtgestaltung seiner Seite beabsichtigt, den Nutzer über die Entgeltlichkeit seines Angebot zu täuschen





> Vorliegend ist eine planvolle Vorgehensweise der Angeschuldigten zu bejahen, weil die gesamten von ihnen betriebenen Websites ihrer Gestaltung nach darauf angelegt sind, die Kostenpflicht und die vertragliche Bindung zu verschleiern. Dies folgt bereits daraus, dass der eine Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht in einem Text enthalten ist, zu dessen Lektüre man nur gelangt, wenn man dem Sternchenhinweis über der Anmeldemaske nachgeht. Dass dies einzig der Verschleierung dient, zeigt sich daran, dass die Verwendung des Sternchenhinweises objektiv unnötig war.


Da musste das OLG angerufen werden, um die Fakten im Klartext zu benennen. Vorher mit dem Problem befasste Gerichte bzw. Organe der Rechtspflege wollten das "übersehen".

In Hessen wurde tausende Anzeigen gelocht und abgeheftet, auch in Bezug auf die vorliegend erwähnten Webseiten.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2011)

Die Justiz könnte sich die gesamte Arbeit sparen, wenn es in Deutschland (wie überall im Ausland) eine Wettbewerbsbehörde gäbe, die bei unlauteren Geschäftsmodellen sofort mit heftigen Sanktionen käme. Überall im Ausland geht das, nur bei uns nicht. Solche Typen wie der Rodgauer würden in Großbritannien erst gar nicht jahrelang gehätschelt und gepäppelt, sondern die hätten gleich am Anfang mit dem ersten "Projekt" schon den ersten Ärger mit dem OFT. Das OFT fackelt auch nicht lange, sondern kommt mit Millionen-Pfund-Sanktionen. Ersatzweise Ordnungshaft. Da kann sich der Abzocker überlegen, ob er danach sein Experiment nochmal wiederholt.


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Verfolgung-von-Internet-Betruegern-schwierig-1368701.html


> Verfolgung von Internet-Betrügern schwierig
> 
> Wer sich mit Hilfe der Gerichte gegen Abofallen und Betrug im Internet zur Wehr setzen will, steht nach Einschätzung der Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale häufig auf verlorenem Posten. "Die Hintermänner sitzen oft im Ausland oder sie wechseln ihre Firmennamen wie die Hemden"


Oder sie schützen sich mit einer Stacheldrahtfestung vor "zufriedenen Kunden".


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2011)

http://faustus-eberle.bloggospace.d...nternetkriminalitat-sorgt-fur-Kopfzerbrechen/


> Faustus Eberle: Internetkriminalität sorgt für Kopfzerbrechen
> 
> Laut einer neuen Studie ist die Internetkriminalität die am schnellsten wachsende grenzüberschreitende organisierte Kriminalität. Internetkriminalität wird mit oder über das netzt verübt und war ein großes Thema auf der diesjährigen Global Economic Symposium in Istanbul, das unter anderem vom Kieler Institut für Weltwirtschaft mitorganisiert wurde.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2011)

Der muss es grad wissen.


----------



## sascha (30 Oktober 2011)

Immer gut, wenn Insider sich zu einem Thema äußern.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2011)

Neues vom total durchgeknallten Stacheldrahtindianer:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...t#/beitrag/video/1478988/Kostenfalle-Internet

Zu sehen ist die Stacheldrahtfestung, eine völlig nutzlose "Leistung" und nette "Sprüche". Outlet-"Kunden" darf man abzocken, weil "sie nicht geschäftsfähig sind".

Heute soll bei "Hallo Deutschland" Weiteres folgen.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...eber-mehr-als-5-3-Millionen-Euro-1368805.html


> Eine Internet-Abzocke im großen Stil beschäftigt vom heutigen Montag an die Hamburger Justiz. Acht Angeklagte im Alter zwischen 24 und 36 Jahren müssen sich wegen bandenmäßigen Betrugs vor dem Landgericht verantworten. Laut Anklage brachten sie zwischen Juli 2007 und Februar 2010 rund 70.000 Internet-Nutzer um insgesamt mehr als 5,3 Millionen Euro. Mit Scheinfirmen sollen sie Downloadportale im Internet betrieben haben, auf denen kostenlos Software zum Herunterladen angeboten wurde. Nachdem sich die arglosen Internet-Nutzer dort registriert hatten, bekamen sie per E-Mail eine Bestätigung für einen zwölfmonatigen Abo-Vertrag zugeschickt – eine Kostenfalle.


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2011)

Schon wieder vertagt. Einen der Angeklagten hat "leider" die Ladung zum Prozess nicht erreicht. Hat angeblich vergessen, seine Post umzuleiten. Kann ja mal pasiseren...


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/prozess957.html


> Kurz nach dem Auftakt ist der Prozess allerdings bereits unterbrochen worden. Ein 33-jähriger Angeklagter aus Lüneburg war nicht erschienen. Sein Anwalt ließ nach einer einstündigen Verhandlungspause mitteilen, dass sein Mandant die Ladung nicht erhalten habe und sich derzeit beruflich auf der Insel Norderney aufhalte. Seine Post werde dorthin nicht weitergeleitet. *"Er ist aus allen Wolken gefallen", sagte sein Anwalt, der ihn telefonisch erreichte.*


Deutsche Gerichte lassen sich offensichtlich beliebig verarschen.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/89211-abofallen-erste-hauptverhandlung-gegen-betruegergruppe.html


> Zu den Angeklagten gehört zudem ein Hamburger Anwalt, der im Falle, dass die Nutzer trotz des angeblichen Vertrages nicht zahlten, "Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderungen" verschickte.


Juristen unter sich...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Oktober 2011)

Das Bild von der "laufenden Aktentasche" kennen wir ja alle.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Oktober 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Heute soll bei "Hallo Deutschland" Weiteres folgen.


Da ging es um "Tatort: Internet", was aus einzelnen Berichten (Facebook, Liebesfalle, Hauslotterie, Hacken) bestand. Die Nutzlosbranche war da kein Thema.

Zuvor lief in heute ein Bericht zum Hamburger Prozessbeginn: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...9958/Abofalle:-Prozess-gegen-Internetbetrüger


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2011)

Beim nächsten Mail einfach den Wecker abends nicht einschalten.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (1 November 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Das Bild von der "laufenden Aktentasche" kennen wir ja alle.


Gestern waren dagegen nur *laufende Aktenordner* zu sehen im NDR.


----------



## dvill (2 November 2011)

http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/prozess967.html


> Als Kopf der mutmaßlichen Betrüger-Bande vermutet die Staatsanwaltschaft einen 28 Jahre alten Angeklagten, der in Untersuchungshaft sitzt. Er soll sich den größten Teil der Summe gesichert haben - eine Million Euro flossen nach Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft auf sein Konto. Einigen der Angeklagten soll ein Anteil von mehr als 400.000 Euro ausgezahlt worden sein. Die 24-jährige mitangeklagte Frau, die Anrufer einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline zur Überweisung überreden sollte, bekam offenbar 30.000 Euro ausgezahlt.


Wer küsst denn nun die Behörden in Hessen wach?


----------



## dvill (3 November 2011)

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=19389


> Text der Petition
> 
> Der Deutsche Bundestag möge beschließen, dass Inkassounternehmen in Zukunft die Angaben des Auftraggebers genau prüfen müssen und strafrechtlich wegen Betrugs bzw. Beihilfe hierzu verurteilt werden können, wenn sie unberechtigte Forderungen des Auftraggebers in nicht geringer Höhe (20€) UND/ODER in großer Zahl einzutreiben suchen.´


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...t#/beitrag/video/1478988/Kostenfalle-Internet



Man fragt sich oft, mit welchen Erfolgsquoten die Inkassostalker für nicht bewusst gewollte "Verträge" Forderungen beitreiben. Bisher bekannte Schätzungen liegen offensichtlich viel zu hoch.

Im Film ist von 64.000 Schreiben (Rechnungen/Mahnungen) täglich die Rede. In der Stacheldrahtfestungen arbeiten laut Film vier Industriedrucker im Dauereinsatz. Da kann der "Output" passen.

Mit den üblichen ca. 100 Euro pro Kasperleforderung tritt der Stacheldrahtkönig also täglich Rechnungs- oder Mahnschreiben für ca. 6,4 Millionen Euro los.

Rechnet man mit 250 Arbeitstagen pro Jahr und zählt die Mehrfachheit von Mahnschreiben nicht mit, wären das im Jahr schlappe 1,6 Milliarden Euro. Die kommen nicht rein.

Im 

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/

sind die Bilanzen deutscher GmbHs abrufbar. Im Film stand an der Pforte zur Stacheldrahtfestung die Firma "RA Office" ganz oben. Da findet man eine Bilanz zum Jahr 2009.

Die inneren Strukturen des Firmengestrüpps sind nicht bekannt. Abschätzungen bleiben also grob.

Nimmt man an, er schickt jedem seiner "blinden" "nicht geschäftsfähigen" "Kunden" jeweils 10 Schreiben pro Fall, würde er 160 Millionen Euro pro Jahr einfordern.

Die bekommt er nicht und auch nicht 10% davon. Zu den Umsätzen der RA Office passen nur einstellige Prozentsätze im unteren Bereich.

Die Aufklärung ist zu verbreitet und ein Einmalopfer zahlt wohl nicht mehrfach.

Die neuerdings häufigen Präsentation der Outputstapel und des Drucktempos der Industriedrucker in Fernsehsendungen soll scheinbar den Mahndruck erhöhen. In Wirklichkeit sieht man nur, wie groß die Scheinblase über den nicht wirklich durchsetzbaren Kasperleforderungen ist.


----------



## sascha (5 November 2011)

Unter ebundesanzeiger.de gibts mittlerweile auch den Jahresabschluss der RA Office für 2010   nachzulesen. Sieht auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

Das kann wohl als typische "Qualität" für den gigantischen Forderungsbestand gelten: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/betr...e-zentral-inkasso-gmbh--premium-content-gmbh-


> Aber eigentlich können sie mir nichts machen ich war damals 12


Da kann der Stacheldrahtkönig hundert Schreiben hinschicken, Geld wird nicht kommen.

Allgemein scheint derzeit die Mahndroherei für Altforderungen in Mode zu kommen. Speziell die Drohschreiben für das "zweite Vertragsjahr", wenn für das erste noch nicht "freiwillig" gezahlt wurde, sind einigermaßen sinnfrei.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 November 2011)

Bisher sind wir immer davon ausgegangen, dass die "Zahlerrendite" bei der Nutzlosbranche so zwischen 10 und 40 Prozent liegt. Mehr als 40 % Zahlerquote dürfte auch in den besten Jahren 2005-2008 nicht ein einziges der "Projekte" erzielt haben. Realistischer war wohl 10-20 %.

Nach der von dvill aufgestellten, plausiblen Hochrechnung kann das inzwischen nicht mehr erfüllt werden. Das würde auch erklären, warum es seit geraumer Zeit schon kaum noch neue "Projekte" gibt, sondern warum immer nur noch Altforderungen eingetrieben werden sollen. Und das mit erheblichem Aufwand. Seit einem Jahr steigt der PR-Aufwand der verbleibenden Nutzlosabzocker, die sich noch nicht aus dem Geschäft verabschiedet haben, exponential an. Sie betreiben alberne Blogs, sie provozieren ein Trophäenurteil nach dem anderen, sie veröffentlichen diese Urteile in Selbstbeweihräucherungs-Inkasso-Blogs, sie legen Ausdrucke der Urteile ihren Mahnschreiben bei. Allein - der Erfolg dürfte sich wohl höchstens zum kleinen Teil einstellen. Damit wäre auch die zunehmende Nervosität und Aggressivität der Abzocker in ihrem Verhalten nach außen zu erklären.

Die jetzt laufenden Gerichtsverfahren in Hamburg und in Frankfurt dürften den Nutzlosen weitere Dämpfer geben. Es ist absehbar, dass in weiten Teilen der deutschen Justiz das lange Jahre geforderte Umdenken inzwischen einsetzt, es zeichnet sich drohend am Horizont ab, dass die Nutzlosabzocke strafrechtlich nicht mehr so toleriert wird wie in den letzten Jahren bisher, auch in Hessen.

Auch damit kann die noch einmal gestiegene Mahnaktivität erklärt werden. Der Bauer, der das drohende Gewitter am Horizont sieht, spannt seinen Wagen an und holt noch schnell die letzten verdorrten Halme vom Feld.

Ein TV-Film, der demonstrativ die Druckerstraßen eines Abzockers zeigt, wirkt auf die Betroffenen eher kontraproduktiv, wenn nicht im Anschluss daran z.B. ein Verbraucherschutzexperte die Tatsachen richtigstellt und darlegt, dass tatsächlich nur ein einstelliger Prozentsatz überhaupt noch zahlt, und dass dem gesamten Rest - auch bei totaler Nichtreaktion - überhaupt nicht das geringste passiert. Diese wichtige Botschaft kommt leider in den meisten TV-Beiträgen zu kurz, stattdessen wird die allgemeine Hysterie geschürt.


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

Diese bösen Internetforen schrecken ja auch so viele "Zechpreller" ab.

Also taucht "zufällig" ein Forum auf, in dem das schwachsinnige Mahndrohtheater den Tenor bestimmt. Und "zufällig" wird dieses Forum durch Bezahlwerbung "vermarktet".

http://www.inkasso-board.com/index.php


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 November 2011)

Die Domain wurde erst gestern Mittag registriert und alle vorhandenen Fakeposting wurden alle zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr verfasst. Diese angebliche Mannheimer GmbH aus dem Impressum ist ebenfalls ein Fake, so wie mir das erscheint.


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Registrieren wir uns und antworten?
So richtig schön mit Drehbuch?


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

Hier sind die Werbelinks zu dem Google-Bild im Vorposting:

http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=L&ai=Csloaeym1ToSeGYG3hAfal5n5DeG_8f8BucyAux6r3f2XMwgAEAEoA1Cc7Nyx_v____8BYJWCgICsB8gBAakCaMPYwKEptz6qBBZP0I2BRWDVqpLmQyXJEVcMUBGSo-QcugUTCKHb24G9n6wCFUMc4QodA17UQcoFAA&rct=j&q=deutsche%20zentral%20inkasso&ctbs=qdr%3Ah&ei=eym1TuGxF8O4hAeDvNGOBA&sig=AOD64_3YbrCjJK_3R80sr6QdhK2PQ78LPw&sqi=2&ved=0CA0Q0Qw&adurl=http://www.deutsche-zentral-inkasso.com&cad=rja

http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=l&ai=CKS2Keym1ToSeGYG3hAfal5n5DZ7XttUClvfNpzar3f2XMwgAEAIoA1Cfo5LKB2CVgoCArAegAZKd88oDyAEBqQJow9jAoSm3PqoEFk_QneJBYNaqkuZDJckRVwxQEZKj5By6BRMIodvbgb2frAIVQxzhCh0DXtRBygUA&rct=j&q=deutsche%20zentral%20inkasso&ctbs=qdr%3Ah&ei=eym1TuGxF8O4hAeDvNGOBA&sig=AOD64_12GhJyT8LKWlEmLxHPTj5avr9cVA&sqi=2&ved=0CBIQ0Qw&adurl=http://deutschezentralinkasso.wordpress.com&cad=rja

http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=L&ai=CYkUxeym1ToSeGYG3hAfal5n5DamRrfgB6fLDjCer3f2XMwgAEAMoA1CQt_3hB2CVgoCArAfIAQGpAmjD2MChKbc-qgQZT9C9nkBg16qSrkPFrcboMc-NZoGGSIx-9LoFEwih29uBvZ-sAhVDHOEKHQNe1EHKBQA&rct=j&q=deutsche%20zentral%20inkasso&ctbs=qdr%3Ah&ei=eym1TuGxF8O4hAeDvNGOBA&sig=AOD64_26Dg4OgMmRiTJ2eGzH1FPOpgouBg&sqi=2&ved=0CBcQ0Qw&adurl=http://www.inkasso-board.com&cad=rja

Da wird verschlüsselt die Suchanfrage, die Zielseite und der Auftraggeber enthalten sein. Die Strings hinter "ei=" sehen doch sehr gleich aus.


----------



## sascha (5 November 2011)

> Beiträge insgesamt: *16* • Themen insgesamt: *8* • Mitglieder insgesamt: *24* • Unser neuestes Mitglied: *Michael Burat*



Läuft doch super, das Board* *


----------



## Antiscammer (5 November 2011)

Offenbar werden ja alle Beiträge moderiert. Was für ein erbärmlicher Eiertanz.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2011)

Kopfschüttel.....


----------



## dvill (8 November 2011)

Noch so ein Blödforum http://inkasso-diskussion.com/index.php


----------



## dvill (19 November 2011)

Hier trappst die Nachtigall:

forum.abzocke.de/showthread.php?21-Outlets.de-bzw-IContent-GmbH-will-96-Euro&p=24&viewfull=1#post24


----------



## dvill (19 November 2011)

Welches private Forum füllt sich innerhalb von zwei Tagen und hat viel Kohle für Google übrig?

Die Werbelinks zum Bild:

http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=L&ai=C-0ierbzHTqOfLsHhswaWi6GVDoKLlYgCysSY4iDCjev_aQgAEAIoA1C9w5rc_f____8BYJWal4KsB5ABAsgBAakCiqqkdL6Wtj6qBBlP0AcPj69CUf4d5I4BJLE3BwgaB8-7Hqxz&sig=AOD64_106AJqoIb_hOyoqpSk7KO9t7lH1w&ved=0CBAQ0Qw4Cg&adurl=http://forum.abzocke.de/showthread.php%3F20-Rechnung-der-Tropmi-Payment-GmbH-f%25C3%25BCr-Top-of-Software.de&rct=j&q=tropmi%20payment&cad=rja

http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=L&ai=C_26HrbzHTqOfLsHhswaWi6GVDqfb9o8Cj4LOwh-Mutm9JwgAEAMoA1D9jIXkB2CVmpeCrAeQAQLIAQGpAoqqpHS-lrY-qgQeT9AHU5CvQ1n_7ebsvmt1DxptQXjvLniZVP39FRhD&sig=AOD64_2us0Ahl5VPEenrK946vlAHOxC8QA&ved=0CBUQ0Qw4Cg&adurl=http://www.tropmi.de/aktuelle-urteile-zu-top-of-software/Amtsgericht-Mainz-vom-03-11-2010-72-C-54-10.html&rct=j&q=tropmi%20payment&cad=rja


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 November 2011)

So offensichtlich das ganze, auch wenn es Bürger gibt, die dem ganzen Schmarrn glauben schenken. Denen ist egal was woanders richtige steht. Das sind ferngesteuerte Zombies. Wenn man denen sagt, spring, springen sie auch.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 November 2011)

Bei Abzocke.de gab es die letzte Denic-Whois-Aktualisierung am 16.11.2011.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2011)

> Wie informierte Richter urteilen, zeigt uns das nachfolgende *Urteil des AG Gladbeck* (12 C 267/11) in Sachen ProPayment GmbH / IContent / Outlets.de


http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/11/22/wie-informierte-richter-urteilen/


----------



## dvill (22 November 2011)

Ist ja irre.

Kaum 5 Jahre nach Erfindung des virtuellen Taschendiebstahls durch erpresserische Drohschreiben zur "freiwilligen" Begleichung nicht existenter Forderungen gibt es in Deutschland einen Richter, der durchblickt.

Taschendiebe der Old Economy sind lichtscheu und werkeln bevorzugt im Dunkeln. Die New Economy bringt neue Typen hervor, die sogar die Gerichte in die Geldbeschaffung einbeziehen wollen. Einige haben sich wohl verladen lassen. Gut, dass jetzt mal Klartext gesprochen wird.

Bei der Gelegenheit seift der Richter unsere Bundesregierung mit ab. Niemand braucht den Button. Die Gesetze sind heute schon klipp und klar.

Der Preis gehört deutlich angezeigt, sonst besteht kein Anspruch. So einfach kann das sein.

Wer erkennbar absichtlich Fallgruben aufstellt, benötigt nicht die Hilfe der Gerichte.


----------



## sascha (22 November 2011)

Man hört die schallenden Ohrfeigen bis hier 'rüber


----------



## dvill (23 November 2011)

http://www.irights.info/index.php?q=node/2128


> Die Anbieter operieren dabei mit unfairen Tricks. Einer der häufigsten ist, dass die Angaben zu den anfallenden Gebühren versteckt sind – z. B. unterhalb des Bestätigungsbuttons oder sogar auf einer ganz anderen Internet-Seite.
> 
> 11 Prozent aller Internetnutzer sind betroffen
> 
> Die Gefahr, im Internet unbeabsichtigt kostenpflichtige Dienste zu bestellen, ist hoch: Laut einer infas-Studie sind 5,4 Millionen Deutsche in den letzten zwei Jahren auf eine Abofalle oder ähnliches im Internet hereingefallen – das sind 11 Prozent der Internetnutzer. Erfahrung scheint dabei wenig zu helfen: Menschen, die das Internet täglich benutzen, sind sogar eher betroffen als Gelegenheitsnutzer.


Möglicherweise waren die Fallgrubenbetreiber so unvorsichtig, ein Familienmitglied des Richters aus Gladbeck abgezockt zu haben, so dass der so gut informiert war, wie die Fallgruben funktionieren ...


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2011)

...oder der Herr Richter gehört zu der neuen Generation von Staatsjuristen, nicht nicht beratungsresistent sind. Immer mehr Entscheidungsträger lassen sich nämlich auch von erfahrenen Zaungästen informieren.


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2011)

Die Banditen bieten eine Datenbank mit DREI Mitfahrgesuchen bzw. -angeboten in ganz Deutschland für 138 Euro in 2 Jahren durch Fallgruben im Internet:

http://www.br-online.de/podcast/mp3-download/bayern2/mp3-download-podcast-notizbuch-service.shtml


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2011)

Na und? - Diese drei sind sicher "handverlesener Premium-Content".


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Na und? - Diese drei sind sicher "handverlesener Premium-Content".


Zumindest der Preis ist eindeutig "premium".


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-r...sofirmen-Schlimme-Abzockerei-4309400-4309402/


> „Mafiöse Strukturen“?
> 
> Besonders auffallend ist in der Untersuchung des vzbv, dass einige Inkassofirmen nur für bestimmte Abzocker in Erscheinung treten und in anderen Branchen überhaupt nicht. „Anscheinend haben sie sich auf das Eintreiben von unberechtigten Forderungen spezialisiert“, vermutet vzbv-Chef Billen: „Die Staatsanwaltschaft sollte prüfen, ob hier mafiöse Strukturen vorliegen.“ Als Beispiele nennt er Allinkasso, blue 180. Vermögensverwaltung, Debitor Inkasso Zagreb und Deutsche Zentral Inkasso.


Mafiös ist auf jeden Fall die Angsterzeugung und der Versuch, die Opfer zur "freiwilligen Zahlung" zu pressen. Die Täter wissen, dass die Forderungen regulär nicht durchsetzbar sind.


> Denn sobald der unfreiwillige Kunde deutlich gemacht hat, dass er nicht zahlen wird, müssen die Geldeintreiber davon ausgehen, dass auch weitere Schreiben ihn nicht zur Zahlung bewegen werden. Nach Paragraf 254 BGB trifft den Gläubiger eine Schadenminderungspflicht. Er darf keine unnötigen Kosten verursachen. Sobald der „Kunde“ die Hauptforderung bestreitet, muss die Firma deshalb ihre Inkassotätigkeit komplett einstellen (Oberlandesgericht Dresden, Az. 8 U 1616/01, OLG Köln, Az. 19 U 85/00, OLG Karlsruhe, Az. 6 U 234/85, LG Rottweil, Az. 1 S 115/92).


Das aberwitzige Mengengerüst des Drohinkasso-Auswurfs wurde hier schon mehrfach vorgerechnet.

Der Stacheldrahtkönig zeigt neuerdings mit viel Stolz seine Druckertechnik im Fernsehen. Er freut sich über 4000 Drucke pro Stunde. Das sind dann bei ca. 100 Euro pro Fallgrubenopfer schlappe 3,2 Millionen Euro pro Werktag von 8 Stunden oder 800 Millionen Euro pro Arbeitsjahr mit 250 Tagen.

Die bekommt er nicht. Und auch nicht 10% davon. Nicht einmal 1 %.

Die Täter wissen, dass ihre Forderungen auf untergeschobenen Verträgen beruhen und nicht ordentlich durchsetzbar sind.

Es geht um virtuellen Taschendiebstahl, bei dem die Opfer zur "freiwilligen" Übergabe des Lösegelds gepresst werden müssen.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Zum Vergleich: http://www.hannover-zeitung.net/akt...erbraucherzentralen-offenbart-inkasso-abzocke


> 750 zugelassene Inkassounternehmen
> 
> In Deutschland gibt es rund 750 zugelassene Inkassounternehmen. Zwei Drittel davon sind im Dachverband BDIU organisiert. Sie bewegen nach Auskunft des Verbandes jährlich ein Forderungsvolumen von über 24 Milliarden Euro.


Also: 750 Inkassounternehmen kümmern sich um ein Forderungsvolumen von 24 Milliarden Euro im Jahr.

Ein Nutzloser in der Stacheldrahtfestung Rodgau hat einen Forderungsausstoß, der jedenfalls, mit seinen Versandkapazitäten hochgerechnet, ohne die Vielfachforderung zu berücksichtigen, schlappe 0,8 Milliarden Euro ausmachen könnte.

Und das z.B. mit Routenplanern, die nach Vorführung des Paten himself schon mal nicht funktionieren.


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2011)

http://www.br.de/radio/b5-aktuell/sendungen/der-funkstreifzug/index.html


> Im Netz der Abkassierer: Wie Geschäftemacher und Geldeintreiber Internet-Kunden abzocken





> "Die angeschlossenen Inkasso-Unternehmen leisten nichts anderes als Beihilfe zum Betrug"


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Dezember 2011)

Eben diese Beihilfe zum Betrug soll nach dem Willen der Bundesjustizministerin von den unseriösen Inkassobüros bitte mit etwas "mehr Transparenz" begangen werden, damit es nicht gleich ganz so offensichtlich ist. So klingt es jedenfalls in dem sogenannten "Eckpunktepapier" an.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (8 Dezember 2011)

Kontrovers des BR über die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso, des Prokuristen, seine Abofallen und die Schufadrohung:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc.../kontrovers/111207-kontrovers-inkasso104.html


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2011)

http://www.gvu.de/25_182_2_Urteil_i...us_Leipzig_zu_drei_Jahren_Haft_verurteilt.htm


> Von der Anklage dazu befragt, woher das System kino.to eigentlich seine Einkünfte beziehe, gab S. an, dass der Kopf der Bande, Dirk B., von Valentin F. monatliche Zahlungen erhalten habe, die zeitweilig im sechsstelligen Bereich gelegen haben. Dies habe ihm Dirk B. erzählt. Um Werbung für kino.to zu machen, habe F. zudem auf dem Portal Gulli.com, das er zuvor gekauft hatte, ein Interview zu diesem Thema platziert. Dieses Interview sei gemeinsam von dem Angeklagten selbst und zwei weiteren kino.to-Betreibern entwickelt und niedergeschrieben worden.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2011)

http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2011/0...srecht/strafrecht/rechtsanwalt/verkehrsrecht/


> Der Anwaltsgerichtshof NRW (2 AGH 48/10) hat sich mit einem Rechtsanwalt beschäftigt, der ein “Masseninkasso” betreibt. Es liest sich nach einem der typischen Abo-Falle-Sachverhalte, ich finde aber im gerichtlichen Sachverhalt keine Hinweise die auf einen konkreten Betroffenen schliessen lassen. Allerdings sind die Entscheidungsgründe derart allgemein gehalten, dass in der Branche der ein oder andere skeptisch reagieren dürfte.





> Wer als Rechtsanwalt – wie hier der Kläger – in einer Vielzahl von Fällen systematisch mit anwaltlicher Autorität Forderungen beitreibt, bei denen er damit rechnen muss, dass ein Großteil von ihnen nicht berechtigt ist, weil er die nach der herrschenden Meinung und obergerichtlichen Rechtsprechung gebotene Prüfung der Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen im Einzelfall nicht vorgenommen und die Erforderlichkeit sowie Zweckmäßigkeit der doppelten Beauftragung von Inkassounternehmen und Rechtsanwalt nicht festgestellt hat, übt seinen Beruf nicht gewissenhaft aus und verstößt gegen § 43 BRAO.


Da hat doch kürzlich jemand seine Inkassotreiberei eingestellt ...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Dezember 2011)

200.000 Mahnverfahren und 4.000 Prozesse - diese Zahlen kommen mir aber sehr hoch gegriffen vor. Dann hätten wir in den Foren viel mehr diesbezügliche Wortmeldungen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> . Dann hätten wir in den Foren viel mehr diesbezügliche Wortmeldungen.


Auch seitens der Verbraucherzentralen gibt es keine Meldungen, die diese Zahlen stützen könnten.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Anklage-gegen-Abofallen-Brueder-1398857.html


> Die Gebrüder A.  und M. S.  gelten als Miterfinder der Abzockmasche mit fragwürdigen Web-Abonnements. Während *viele andere Protagonisten* dieser Szene bereits vor den Kadi gezerrt wurden, kamen die Brüder sowie ihr Inkasso-Anwalt O.T. bislang vergleichsweise unbehelligt davon.


Muß viele Prozesse verpaßt haben. Außer den drei Studiosi aus Göttingen ist mir in fast sieben Jahren
 Abofallenabzocke nichts  an  Anklageerhebung oder sogar Verurteilung bekannt.


----------



## tcher (20 Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mal die meisten Betrugsmethoden im Netz sind bereits bekannt. Leider gibt es natürlich noch viele, die auf Phishingmails etc drauf rein fallen. Am besten wäre es, wenn die Leute sich über die gängigen Methoden der Betrüger informieren. Besser Vorsorge als Nachsorge.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2011)

Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen...


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2011)

... es soll unbestätigten Meldungen zum Trotz auch bekannt sein daß es im Winter Glatteis geben soll ...
Und dann schau Dir die Nachrichten an ...


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2011)

Ohh mann... Glatteis im Winter?? hättest du mich nicht eher warnen können?

Naja aber hier war ne günstige Werkstatt und hat mein Auto schnell repariert..


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

Die Lackiererei hatte aber zu, oder?


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2011)

http://www.gvu-online.de/25_186_3_J...etzende_Verbreitung_und_Vervielfaeltigung.htm


> Im Juli 2008 habe ihn der kino.to-Chef jedoch angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass er mit Valentin F. aus Österreich einen Werbepartner gefunden habe, der ihm monatlich 250.000 Euro zahlen wolle. Diese Geschäfte wurden über Spanien abgewickelt.





> Zweidrittel seiner Einnahmen dort generierte er über Abofallen, in denen der kostenlose Download eines Players oder Browsers beworben wurde, welcher allerdings mit einer jährlichen Zahlungsverpflichtung von 96 Euro verbunden war. Pro Nutzeranmeldung bei diesem Anbieter erhielt der Angeklagte 2,50 Euro, pro Zahlung durch einen derart geneppten Kunden 48,- Euro.


Fallgrubenaufsteller haben keine Kosten für das "Produkt". Man macht 50:50 mit dem Werbedrücker.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Dezember 2011)

Bei der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso GmbH Berlin "wechselte" die "Geschäftsführung".....

Jetzt ist die Personalunion zwischen OPM Media, Paid Content und der DOZ komplett vollzogen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Dezember 2011)

Der F. D. war doch schon länger der Boss in dem Laden. Der B. S. hat sich anderen Aufgaben zugewendet. Im Handelsregister ist der Wechsel noch nicht verzeichnet, da steht der F. D. noch als Prokurist drinnen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (28 Dezember 2011)

Das glaubste doch selbst nicht! Die zwei "kleinen" Geschäftsmännlein" sind sich sehr eng - für meinen Geschmack zu eng! "Andere Aufgaben"? Dass ich nicht lache! Der eine versucht nur seine Beute für sich zu behalten, da man ihm womöglich anderweitig im Gnack sitzt. Was ist eigentlich aus dieser Sache geworden: http://www.tz-online.de/nachrichten...ker-muss-mio-euro-auszahlen-meta-613200.html?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Dezember 2011)

Weißt Du überhaupt was ich unter "andere Aufgaben" meine? Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (28 Dezember 2011)

Nein, klär mich auf! Gerne per Unterhaltung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2011)

A.C., ich kann mich zB nicht mit Dir unterhalten


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2011)

Die Estesa-Bande ist weiter in Italien unterwegs: 

http://translate.googleusercontent....6.html&usg=ALkJrhhuOo746vqVBDtw4iTGaYLuwcgDUQ


> Während der Erstellung des Artikels, wie bereits von anderen Nutzern berichtet, haben wir gesehen, dass, während zu bestimmten Zeiten auf der Seite "Italian-programmi.net" scheint ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Tatsache, dass der Dienst bezahlt wurde ("Erstellen Sie Ihr Konto für nur 8 Euro pro Monat "), verschwindet die gleiche Warnung zu anderen Zeiten des Tages (ersetzt durch" Erstellen Sie Ihr Konto und download "durch den Namen des Referral-Programm folgt)!


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> A.C., ich kann mich zB nicht mit Dir unterhalten


Gibts da ein technisches Problem?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Dezember 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Gibts da ein technisches Problem?


Nein, war nur anderweitig bei den persönlichen "Kontaktmöglichkeiten" eingestellt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2011)

Wieviele Butzen hat denn opendownload inzwischen???


> Da erhielt mein Mann erneut einen Brief, diesmal von der MidasInkasso GmbH. Im Brief stand, es handele sich um eine offene Forderung der HCFS GmbH, Breitenweg 10, in 6370 Stans für die Dienstleistung opendownload.de über 333,32 Euro für das nicht bezahlte 2-Jahres-Abo


http://forum.vorsicht-im-netz.de/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=87


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wieviele Butzen hat denn opendownload inzwischen???
> http://forum.vorsicht-im-netz.de/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=87


http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/HCFS_GmbH_CH-440.4.020.269-5_14358999.html

Schade, dass S. Sch.(-P.) ausgeschieden ist. Da hätte man so viel erzählen können...
Damals, zu probino-Zeiten, fragte sich die betrogene Internetgemeinde: "Kann eine Mutter wirklich mit wachen Augen zusehen, wie ihr Sohn in sein Verderben rennt?"
Hier war die U.C. gemeint, Mutter von "Brain" C. - nicht die P. - bei der fragt sich das ja auch keiner ernsthaft. Nicht wahr?


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/HCFS_GmbH_CH-440.4.020.269-5_14358999.html
> 
> Schade, dass S. Sch.(-P.) ausgeschieden ist.


Ist das nicht der Beppo aus Homburg/Saar, der mal in ca. 2005 zusammen mit "Fipsi K." "probenbutlerte"??


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2011)

genau der. Aber kann er was dafür? Familiär belastet, das Kind. Probeno, Probino, oder wie das Zeugs hieß.


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Beppo aus Homburg/Saar, der mal in ca. 2005 zusammen mit "Fipsi K." "probenbutlerte"??


Das mit dem probenbuttler kann schon sein aber der o. g. ist aus dem hessischen Hochheim. Homburg ist in sofern richtig, wenn man den "Loddo"-Spieler aus Bad Homburg meint. Zusammen kennt man die beiden aus der Sache von 2008 mit interactive-win.com über die Allinkasso: 





Anonymous schrieb:


> Sie haben auch ein Schreiben der *Allinkasso GmbH* in München erhalten, weil Sie angeblich einer *Firma Interactive WIN* rund 132 Euro schulden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2011)

Homburg ist da teilweise auch richtig, siehe proby.de, etc. _p.p._


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2011)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Nein, war nur anderweitig bei den persönlichen "Kontaktmöglichkeiten" eingestellt.


 Ah, ok.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Homburg ist da teilweise auch richtig, siehe proby.de, etc. _p.p._


Proby, Probenbutler, Oxeo Gutscheinclub - da gab es einiges von der "Unternehmensgruppe" P.P. / S.Sch. (Sohn von P.P.) / P.K.


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Kriminalitaet-im-Netz-bekaempfen-1403066.html


> Bayerische Internetpolizisten sollen Kriminalität im Netz bekämpfen





> Die Experten hätten viel früher eingestellt werden müssen


Gerade mal 15 Jahre ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Januar 2012)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber gerade in Bayern. Oje. Und dann immer wieder die Forderung nach der Vorratsdatenspeicherung.


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

Bayern hat einen Standortvorteil. Dort gibt es einen Polizisten, der sich technisch besser auskennt als die meisten Banditen. Und der unterrichtet die anderen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

> 54 Computer- und Informatik-Experten, die zusätzlich zu Vollzugsbeamten ausgebildet wurden, treten in diesem Jahr ihren Dienst bei der Kriminalpolizei an.


Na, da wird es aber freudige Gesichter geben bei der bayrischen Kripo. Aber, dies jedem als Trost: Hätte ich die Eingangsvoraussetzungen gehabt, hätte ich mich auch beworben. Also: Wenn der neue Kollege mal nervt, cool bleiben - alles ist harmlos gegen einen aka-aka 

dvill: es sind ZWEI, oder?


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

Ich hatte zunächst nur an den vertieft technischen Aspekt bezüglich der Arbeitsweise von Rechnern und Netzwerken gedacht. Da kenne ich einen.

Es gibt aber, und das ist in diesem Zusammenhang richtigerweise erwähnenswert, zwei, die zusammen viel Gutes ausrichten gegenüber den Netzbanditen, vermutlich bundesweit eher als die Rufer in der Wüste agieren und nur schwaches Echo von Nachahmern verspüren dürften.


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und dann immer wieder die Forderung nach der Vorratsdatenspeicherung.


Ich persönlich halte die VDS für ein adäquates und legitimes Mittel strafprozessualer Ermittlungen, wenn es um die Zuordnung von IP-Adressen zu Nutzern geht. Und damit bin ich in guter Gesellschaft. Auch das BVerfG ist dieser Meinung. Was nämlich oft unterschlagen vergessen wird, bei der ganzen Diskussion: das Verfassungsgericht hatte mit den IP-Adressen nämlich im Prinzip keine Bauchschmerzen. Wers nicht glaubt, der lese mal die Randnummern 260 - 262 des verlinkten Urteils. Und dann noch die Nummer 289. Da steht recht deutlich drin, dass es keine prinzipiellen Bedenken dagegen gibt. Auch nicht in der Form, die dann gekippt wurde. Dummerweise haben keine 5 % der Kritiker das Urteil je gelesen und plappern einfach das nach, was ihnen vorgeplappert wird (von Leuten, die das Urteil vermutlich auch nicht gelesen haben).

Nach dem, was ich da rauslese, wurde das Gesetz gekippt, weil die wesentlich schwereren Eingriffsnormen (Geodaten, Telefonverbindungsdaten,...) einfach sinnlos hingepfuscht waren und keine passablen Schrankenregelungen definiert wurden. Schlichte handwerkliche Fehler von Juraanfängern. Nur kann es ja nicht Aufgabe des BVerfG sein, schlechte Gesetze korrekturzulesen. Folglich hat man konsequenterweise alles über einen Kamm geschoren und in die Tonne geklopft.

Und wenn Du schon dabei bist: les mal den Bereich rund um die Randnummer 270. Da verteilt das BVerfG eine richtige Watschn. Und zwar nicht wegen dem, was in dem Gesetz drinsteht, sondern wegen dem, was *nicht* drin steht. Es macht auch klar, dass der Inhalt des Gesetzes nicht alleine schlecht war (_"§ 113a TKG ist nicht schon wegen seiner Reichweite verfassungswidrig. Der Gesetzgeber darf die mit ihm angeordnete Speicherungspflicht, die sich gemäß Absatz 1 bis 7 anlasslos auf annähernd alle Verkehrsdaten öffentlich zugänglicher Telekommunikationsdienste erstreckt, für die Effektivierung der Strafverfolgung und Gefahrenprävention als geeignet, erforderlich und verhältnismäßig im engeren Sinne beurteilen (siehe oben C IV)."_) Ich finde nur schade, dass das in der öffentlichen Diskussion von den Gegner bewusst unterschlagen übersehen wird. Wir können uns aber auch gerne in einem eigenen Thread kontrovers über die VDS austauschen. Das Thema beschäftigt mich seit Jahren.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Januar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Estesa-Bande ist weiter in Italien unterwegs:
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=de&prev=/search?q=%22italia-programmi.net%22+%22Garante+della+Concorrenza%22&hl=de&biw=1468&bih=1102&tbs=qdr:w&prmd=imvns&rurl=translate.google.de&sl=it&u=http://www.tomshw.it/cont/articolo/italia-programmi-net-cosa-fare-conclusioni/34988/6.html&usg=ALkJrhhuOo746vqVBDtw4iTGaYLuwcgDUQ


 1,5 Millionen Euro Strafe für Estesa Ltd.


> Die italienische Antitrustbehörde hat gestern eine Millionenstrafe aufgrund unlauterer Geschäftspraktiken über die Firma Estesa Ltd, Betreiberin der Webseite italia-programmi.net verhängt. Die Firma mit Sitz auf den Seychellen drangsaliert bereits seit Monaten zahlreiche italienische Verbraucher, die sich unwissentlich auf der Seite angemeldet haben, mit Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnungen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2012)

> Seit gestern liegt die Entscheidung der Behörde vor, die *drei unlautere Geschäftspraktiken* festgestellt hat: Erstens hatte die Betreiberfirma der Website durch die *Nutzung von sogenannten Brückenseiten* und durch* irreführende Werbung* die Verbraucher zur Annahme verleitet, dass die Software auf der Website zum kostenlosen Download verfügbar sei. In der Folge schlossen *die Verbraucher unwissentlich ein zweijähriges Abonnement* ab. Die zweite unlautere Geschäftspraktik bestand im Senden von *Zahlungserinnerungen*, mit welchen den Verbrauchern erhebliche Mehrkosten - z. B. für Gerichtsverfahren und Anwalt - angedroht wurden und somit *ein psychischer Druck auf jene Verbraucher ausgeübt wurde, die nicht bereit waren zu zahlen.* Als dritte unlautere Praktik wurde schließlich beanstandet, dass durch das Verhalten des Unternehmens *der Verbraucher von der Ausübung seines Rücktrittsrechts* abgehalten wurde. Für jede der drei festgestellten unlauteren Geschäftspraktiken hat die Behörde jeweils eine *Strafe* in Höhe von 500.000 Euro, also insgesamt *1,5 Millionen Euro*, verhängt.


Die Italiener wissen halt, wie es geht. Und bei uns schlummern die zuständigen Behörden im Rodgauer Tiefschlaf!


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Italiener wissen halt, wie es geht.


In Italien dürfen nur "Einheimische" abzocken...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> ...rund um die Randnummer 270. Da verteilt das BVerfG eine richtige Watschn. Und zwar nicht wegen dem, was in dem Gesetz drinsteht, sondern wegen dem, was *nicht* drin steht. Es macht auch klar, dass der Inhalt des Gesetzes nicht alleine schlecht war (_"§ 113a TKG ist nicht schon wegen seiner Reichweite verfassungswidrig. Der Gesetzgeber darf die mit ihm angeordnete Speicherungspflicht, die sich gemäß Absatz 1 bis 7 anlasslos auf annähernd alle Verkehrsdaten öffentlich zugänglicher Telekommunikationsdienste erstreckt, *für die Effektivierung der Strafverfolgung und Gefahrenprävention als geeignet, erforderlich und verhältnismäßig im engeren Sinne beurteilen* (siehe oben C IV)."_) Ich finde nur schade, dass das in der öffentlichen Diskussion von den Gegner *bewusst unterschlagen* übersehen wird.


Man könnte doch wunderbar argumentieren und die VDS im Internet/TK als ein notwendiges Mittel preisen, endlich gegen die Telefon- und Internetbetrüger vorgehen zu können. Wieich schon a.a.O. einschränkend erwähnte: _Dann müsste man es aber halt auch machen._

Und obwohl es an dem Willen dazu offenbar mangelt, bin ich dagegen, gegen die VDS zu sein. So ungefähr.

---



> Estesa Ltd, Betreiberin der Webseite italia-programmi.net verhängt. Die Firma mit Sitz auf den Seychellen


 
Estesa Limited
Janette Francies ()
Global Gateway *2478*
Rue De La Perle, Mahe, Providence 02478, SC

Postanschrift / Service-Anfragen:
*R.A.S.T. GmbH*
Global Gateway *2478*
Rue De La Perle, Providence, Mahe
Republic of Seychelles
[email protected]*top-apps24.com*

*entweder komplett gefälscht, oder es heißt*
*"*Global Gateway 8, Rue de la Perle, Providence"

_ich widerrufe! Die Nummer 8 führt zur richtigen Firma, aber wenn man googlet, findet man viele Nummern_ _hinter dem "Global Gateway", es sind wohl Postfächer. Man muß nur den richtigen (oder passenden?) Namen finden, dann kann man sich auf die Suche nach Verbindungen machen... Nicht J*Fr*_, _sondern S**** (S-*** reimt sich auf Wilh-elma) Fr... (siehe google-Suche)_

http://www.verbraucher.de/telekomm/presse/11_021.pdf


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2012)

Diese R.A.S.T. GmbH und top-apps24.com gab es schon mal. Damals ging es um ein polnisch/russisch/ukrainische Problem in Hannover. Ich persönlich glaube weder daran noch an den WM.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man könnte doch wunderbar argumentieren und die VDS im Internet/TK als ein notwendiges Mittel preisen, endlich gegen die Telefon- und Internetbetrüger vorgehen zu können. Wieich schon a.a.O. einschränkend erwähnte: _Dann müsste man es aber halt auch machen._
> 
> Und obwohl es an dem Willen dazu offenbar mangelt, bin ich dagegen, gegen die VDS zu sein. So ungefähr.


Leider ist die Diskussion rund um die VDS keiner vernünftigen Argumentation mehr zugänglich. Sobald das Thema aufkommt, fangen die meisten an zu schnauben und die Hörner zu senken. Argumentativ setzt sich damit kaum jemand auseinander, obwohl es durchaus noch Bereiche gibt, die diskutiert werden sollten.

Und spätestens seit Stuttgart 21 bin ich persönlich hochgradig verunsichert, inwieweit die "lauten" auch tatsächlich die "Mehrheit" sind. "Laut" sind die VDS-Gegner jedenfalls.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2012)

In dieser Legislaturperiode und unter dieser Justizministerin ist bezüglich der VDS keine konstruktive Entscheidung mehr zu erwarten. Das Markenzeichen dieser Justizministerin ist die Verhinderung der VDS. Dieses Markenzeichen dient als Alibi zur Aufrechterhaltung des in Wirklichkeit bis auf einen unkenntlichen Rest geschwundenen Images der FDP als Partei der Bürgerrechte. Dieses Alibi wird nun unter keinen Umständen mehr angetastet. Unter allen Umständen soll die Fassade aufrechterhalten werden. Dafür ist die Justizministerin die designierte Galionsfigur, und sie wird, solange sie auf diesem Posten hockt, nicht locker lassen und jedwede konstruktive Teillösung - auch die Speicherung der IP-Bestandsdaten, die das BVerfGer nicht beanstandet hatte - zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2012)

Ich finde es schade, dass in Deutschland - unabhängig vom konkreten Thema, hier aber auch zutreffend - keine Politik der Vernunft mehr gemacht wird. Man stolpert von einem Aktionismus zum anderen, von einer Notlösung in die nächste. Nur bitte an der Macht bleiben, dazwischen nur das machen, was dringend nötig ist und nur denen auf die Füße treten, die sich nicht wehren können.
Die Opposition meckert, egal was kommt. Davon, eine konstruktive Gegenhaltung einzunehmen, sind sie weit entfernt. Wenn das weiter nur auf Konfrontation geht, wird weiter nichts bei der Politik herauskommen. Zumindest nichts nachhaltiges. Schade.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2012)

Da geht es doch auch gar nicht um Sachfragen. Meistens gibt es da irgendwelche Kuhhandel: "Gibst Du mir die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, kriegst Du die Steuersenkungen... ... gibst Du mir den Bundespräsidenten, kriegst Du den Minister... ..."


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da geht es doch auch gar nicht um Sachfragen.


Und genau da liegt doch das Problem. Es geht nichts mehr vorwärts. Streng genommen scheint die Richtung egal, so lange sich am Status Quo nichts ändert.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2012)

Dabei hätten wir genug Sachfragen, die dringend eine vernünftige Entscheidungsfindung bräuchten, wichtiger noch als die VDS:

Energieversorgung
Rohstoffversorgung
Währungsstabilität
Finanzmarktkontrolle
...

Das, was aber stattfindet, ist ein konzept- und visionsloses Gewurstel von 12 bis mittags. Und der deutsche Nationalheilige heißt St. Opportun. Der hat schon immer mit dem Arsch an der Wand lang geschrammt.


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2012)

Die Frage der Wichtigkeit ist letztendlich (auch) eine Frage des Standpunkts. Man kann ja auch an mehreren Fronten arbeiten (sind ja genug Politiker da). Dummerweise wird halt Sachverstand immer nur zielgerichtet und nicht objektiv genutzt (siehe CCC beim BVerfG-Urteil). Ich vermute, da wird sich auch künftig nicht viel tun. In allen genannten Bereichen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abofalle
umfangreicher und an sich durchaus brauchbarer Artikel...

Man hängt  aber am  Kinderglauben an die „Button-Lösung“ :


> Die „Button-Lösung“ ist ein wichtiges Element, um trickreich gestaltete Internetseiten zu bekämpfen, auf denen Verbraucher in die Kostenfalle gelockt werden.


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abofalle
> umfangreicher und an sich durchaus brauchbarer Artikel...


 
Kein Wunder. Rat mal, wer da mitgeschrieben hat


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 Januar 2012)

Halifax-Phishingseite auf nigerianischem Regierungsserver



> The Nigerian government's National Information Technology Development Agency is currently hosting a phishing attack against Halifax on its own website at www.nitda.gov.ng.



Nigerian government hosts Halifax phishing site


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2012)

Bei denen wundert mich gar nichts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2012)

Millionengeschäft Abofallen
http://www.idowa.de/moosburger-zeitung/container/container/con/958976.html


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Millionengeschäft Abofallen


Das war einmal. z.Z liegt das Abofallengeschäft bis auf ein paar Nachleseversuche brach.
Neue "Projekte" sind keine bekannt.
Medienmeldungen wie diese > http://www.suedkurier.de/news/panor...unserioeser-Inkasso-Abzocke;art410967,5321191
entbehren jeglicher Aktualität. Die Foren/Blogs sprechen eine deutliche Sprache:
kaum Meldungen mehr.
Das gilt übrigens auch für die anderen Abzockmodelle wie Telefonfallen usw.
Möglicherweise hat die Branche eine "kreative" Pause eingelegt.
Man wird sehen...

Ein Sektor, der weiter aktiv beackert wird, ist die Handyabzocke.
Auf Grund der geringen Anzahl von Meldungen und dem völligen Schweigen
der Nutznießer = Abzocker *und* Provider ist es nicht möglich, sich ein Bild über
das Ausmaß zu machen. Auch die Verbraucherzentralen und Medien geben
dazu in jeder Hinsicht zurückhaltend, sowohl was den Umfang der Handyfallenstellerei
betrifft als auch über die entsprechenden Ratschläge an Betroffene zur Vorgehensweise.

Auch  zu dieser Form krimineller Aktivitäten im Handysektor gibt es kaum Meldungen
http://www.mdr.de/escher/datenklau102.html


> *Vorsicht Datenklau! Warum fremde Telefonverträge für Sie teuer werden können*
> 
> Der Abschluss eines Handy- oder Festnetzvertrages erfolgt ausschließlich unter Vorlage vom Personalausweis. Der Kauf einer Prepaid-Karte erfordert die Vorlage des Dokumentes nicht. Auch das Online-Aufladen einer Prepaid-Karte ist ohne Nachweis der Richtigkeit der angegeben persönlichen Daten möglich.


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2012)

Ich vermute diese Datenklaugeschichten sind recht selten bzw nicht häufiger als andere Fälle des Lastschrifteinkaufs unter Identitätsmißbrauch. Die Provider können sicherlich feststellen welche Karte mit den gezockten Prepaidguthaben aufgeladen wurden und diese Nummern dann sperren. Da sind keine dicken Umsätze drin.

Handyabos dürften die häufigste Streitigkeit mit den Providern sein (neben unerwartet hohen Rechnungen für Datennutzungen).


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

Neue Qualität der Kontonummern-Abgleich-Abzocke oder urban legend???
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...elefonbetrug-Rentnerin-71-zahlt-960-Euro.html



> "Im Zuge der weiteren Recherchen stellte sich heraus, dass dieselben Täter bereits im ganzen Bundesgebiet mit dieser Masche ältere Menschen zur Überweisung von Geldern genötigt haben", so die Polizei in einer Pressemitteilung. "Außerdem bedienen sich die Täter ohne Wissen der Kontoinhaber fremder Konten, die so manipuliert sind, dass sie unberechtigt darauf zugreifen können."


Wie? Um dort Gelder abzubuchen, die andere dort einzahlen???


> Außerdem sollte bei nicht nachvollziehbaren Kontobewegungen unverzüglich die Bank verständigt werden und das Konto gesperrt werden.


?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Januar 2012)

Neu im Handel: Tote Ratten für den Tankwart


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2012)

http://www.ovb-online.de/lokales/rosenheim/landkreis/drohbrief-angriff-ausgesessen-1572239.html


> "Nun zahl doch endlich, die ziehen uns noch vor Gericht - und dann wird's richtig teuer", drängte die Ehefrau schon darauf, endlich klein beizugeben. Doch ihr Mann blieb eisern. "Nur über meine Leiche", habe er gesagt, "das ist doch die reinste Abzocke." Das war vor einem Jahr. Und seither ist Ruhe. Keine Mahnung im Postkasten mehr, kein Urteil im E-Mail-Postfach.


So ist das.

Drohmüll wegschmeißen und alles ist gut.

Bloß nicht drängen lassen von Angstopfern.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Januar 2012)

Wer ist hier wohl kriminell?

Na wer wohl???


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 Februar 2012)

Dem Rodgauer und dem Münchner Anwalt drohen mehrjährige Haftstrafen.

Nachzulesen in einer PM des LG Osnabrück.


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Dem Rodgauer und dem Münchner Anwalt drohen mehrjährige Haftstrafen.
> 
> Nachzulesen in einer PM des LG Osnabrück.


Schade.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2012)

Ich muß mal im Terminkalender nachsehen ob ich irgendwo noch 5 Min frei habe um die beiden angemessen bedauern zu können ...


----------



## BenTigger (7 Februar 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen: Liebes Landgericht, bitte bitte macht das selbe mit dem Syndikat wie das andere Gericht mit dem Freien Herrn, der nicht mehr frei sein sollte.
Dann herrscht wieder etwas mehr vertrauen der Bürger in die Anwaltschaft und dem Rechtsystem......


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2012)

> Mindestens 100.000 Telefonkunden sind von einer Firma betrogen worden, die illegal und unbemerkt Geld über die Telefonrechnung einzog.





> Gegen 14 Beschuldigte wird wegen gewerbsmäßigen und bandenmäßigen Betrugs ermittelt, wie die federführende Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt am Main berichtete. Die Firma soll seit Mitte 2011 mehr als 1,6 Millionen Euro erbeutet haben.


Hehe...... Der Pressebericht


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2012)

fnp.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bande machte sich einen *neuen* Passus im Telekommunikationsgesetz zunutze, die es Netzbetreibern ermöglicht, sogenannte «Mehrwertdienstleistungen» über die Telefonrechnung einzuziehen. Der Betrügerring habe offensichtlich erkannt, «dass diese Art der Abrechnung die Möglichkeit bietet, leichter als über einen Lastschrifteneinzug vermeintliche Forderungen einzuziehen, da diese Art des Inkasso in der Bevölkerung weitgehend unbekannt ist», erklärte Oberstaatsanwalt T. B..


Für viele unbekannt, *aber neu?* Da ist wohl etwas an dem Herrn OSta vorbeigegangen und legal ist es ohnehin nicht.


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2012)

http://www.sta-frankfurt.justiz.hes...2222-3333-4444-100000005003&overview=true.htm


> Frankfurt, den 07. Februar 2012
> 
> In einem Ermittlungskomplex wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen und bandenmäßigen Betrugs hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt gemeinsam mit verschiedenen Dienststellen der Polizei in Frankfurt/M heute insgesamt  55 Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse in Deutschland mit Schwerpunkt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und im Wege der Rechtshilfe zeitgleich weitere 4 Beschlüsse in der Schweiz und 5 Beschlüsse in Österreich vollstreckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2012)

> Wenn also ein Kunde die angebliche Mehrwertdienstleistung hinterfragen wollte, wurde er vom Netzbetreiber an den Carrier Telomax verwiesen, der wiederum an die im Ausland ansässige Firma weiter verwies, was den Geschädigten die Reklamation unmöglich machte.


Werden denn jetzt auch Anklagen gegen die Provider erhoben, die sich als *freiwillige* Helfershelfer gegen geschätzte 30% Provision nur zu gerne haben einspannen lassen? Der Volksmund nennt so etwas Hehlerei und ist IMHO auch strafbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2012)

Wow. Was für ein Tag. Vielleicht der schönste, seit ich hier aktiv bin. Kriegt der GF der Telomax eigentlich Hafturlaub, um in Osnabrück auszusagen? Unglaublich. _A Flascherl Wein!_


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2012)

http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...Spezialermittler-gegen-Internet-Kriminalitaet


> Bei der Göttinger Staatsanwaltschaft hat die Schwerpunktabteilung Internetkriminalität zum Jahresbeginn ihre Arbeit aufgenommen.
> 
> Göttingen. Zusammen mit entsprechenden Abteilungen der Staatsanwaltschaften Osnabrück und Verden sollen sich die Göttinger Spezialermittler Themen wie Onlinebanking, organisierte Internetkriminalität, Trojaner, Würmer und Kriminalität in sozialen Netzwerken bearbeiten. Zugleich sei die Zentralstelle zur Bekämpfung gewaltdarstellender, pornographischer und jugendgefährdender Schriften bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit neuer Technik ausgestattet worden, erklärte Niedersachsens Justizminister Bernd Busemann (CDU) gestern.
> 
> [...] Die Straftaten reichten von Phishing, Abofallen, Ebay-Betrug, Schutzgelderpressungen, Kinderpornographie und Industriespionage bis zum Einsatz von Ransomware zur Verschlüsselung von Daten auf fremden Computern, um von den Computerbesitzern für die Entschlüsselung Geld zu erpressen.


----------



## sascha (16 Februar 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Neu im Handel: Tote Ratten für den Tankwart


 
Gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen - echt witzig http://www.amazon.de/Tote-Ratten-für-den-Tankwart/dp/3000370080


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2012)

sascha schrieb:


> Gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen - echt witzig http://www.amazon.de/Tote-Ratten-für-den-Tankwart/dp/3000370080
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es das auch als Hörspiel, gelesen vom Protagonist? Also meine Partnerin überlässt mir das Schreiben, war das in diesem Fall letztlich auch so?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 Februar 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Dem Rodgauer und dem Münchner Anwalt drohen mehrjährige Haftstrafen.
> 
> Nachzulesen in einer PM des LG Osnabrück.


Daraus wird leider nichts. 

Bewährungs-Haftstrafe für Abofallenbetreiber


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2012)

http://forum.jurawelt.com/viewtopic.php?t=44697&p=560799


> Tatsächlich ging es hier allerdings um einen im hiesigen Bezirk ansässigen Abofallen-Betreiber, der nie einer gerichtlichen Durchsetzung seiner vermeintlichen Ansprüche nachgesucht hat. Er ist jedoch mit zahlreichen negativen Feststellungsklagen und v. a. Zahlungsklagen auf Ersatz von RA-Kosten wegen der Forderungsabwehr überzogen worden. Einige Richter gaben den Klagen statt, andere nicht. Einige ließen die Berufung zu, andere nicht. Letzter mir bekannter Stand war, dass ein paar Verfahren vor dem LG auf eine Berufungsentscheidung warten.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Februar 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Neu im Handel: Tote Ratten für den Tankwart


Alles über Oxxx Txxx: Vom Muttersöhnchen zum meistgehassten Inkasso-Anwalt


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 März 2012)

Der Stacheldrahtkönig und "seine recht schwierige Persönlichkeit geprägt von Geltungssucht und Rechthaberei“ (O-Ton Landgericht Osnabrück):


			
				Blog Stacheldrahtkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Nach mir zugetragenen Informationen und auch laut Wikipedia ist Prof. Thomas Hoeren seit Anfang 2012 nicht mehr Richter am OLG Düsseldorf. Es mag dahin stehen, ob meine Beschwerde dazu beigetragen hat, dass man sich trennte, oder ob er freiwillig das Amt verlassen hat. Ich begrüße das jedenfalls außerordentlich.


Nun, der Professor fand wohl eine bessere berufliche Perspektive:
http://www.uni-muenster.de/Jura.itm/hoeren/organisation/prof-dr-thomas-hoeren


----------



## dvill (2 März 2012)

http://www.bitkom.org/71349_71345.aspx


> BITKOM begrüßt ausdrücklich, wenn die Politik gegen Internet-Betrüger vorgeht. Wir müssen das Vertrauen im Web stärken


----------



## dvill (5 März 2012)

http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/inkas...-internet-abzocke-und-abo-fallen-im-internet/


> Sollte tatsächlich eine Verurteilung erfolgen, stehen den betroffenen Verbrauchern zivilrechtliche Erstattungsansprüche zu. Ob die Erstattungsansprüche zwischenzeitlich verjährt sind, muß einer Einzelfallprüfung vorbehalten bleiben. Allerdings bestehen durchaus berechtigte Chancen, daß eine Verjährung noch nicht eingetreten ist, insbesondere weil erst mit dem nun anstehenden Strafverfahren geklärt wird, ob gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorliegt oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (10 März 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/offenbach/betrueger-treiben-kriminalitaetsrate-hoch,1472856,11870962.html


> Allein 530 Fälle von Betrug wirft die Polizei einem Geschäftsmann aus Rodgau vor, der sein Geld mit Abofallen im Internet verdiene.


----------



## dvill (14 März 2012)

http://www.manager-magazin.de/politik/deutschland/0,2828,818835,00.html


> "Es hat sich mittlerweile eine ganze Abofallen-Industrie in Deutschland entwickelt", sagte der CSU-Abgeordnete Stephan Mayer. Einer Studie zufolge seien bereits 5,4 Millionen Bundesbürger Opfer von Kosten- und Abofallen im Internet geworden.


----------



## dvill (14 März 2012)

http://computer.t-online.de/top-of-...t-und-aninos-wieder-ab/id_54783594/index?news


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz empfiehlt Betroffenen zudem, das Geldinstitut der Seitenbetreiber beziehungsweise der von diesen beauftragten Inkassobüros über die unseriösen Machenschaften zu informieren und darum zu bitten, das Konto zu kündigen oder zu sperren. Damit könne das Geschäft der Betreiber deutlich erschwert werden.


----------



## dvill (16 März 2012)

http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...im-Hamburger-Abofallen-Prozess-gefordert.html


> Wenn ein Nutzer für das Herunterladen einer Software bezahlen soll, muss er auf der Internetseite offensichtlich auf diese Kostenpflicht hingewiesen werden. Solche auf den ersten Blick erkennbaren Kostenhinweise fehlten jedoch in den von der mutmaßlichen Bande betriebenen Internetportalen.
> 
> +++ Hamburger Landgericht - Internet-Betrug: Angeklagter kommt nicht zum Prozess +++
> 
> Das widerspreche nicht nur den Gewohnheiten beim Gebrauch des Internets wie der oberflächlichen und zügigen Aufnahme von Informationen sowie dem schnellen Wechseln zwischen verschiedenen Websites, sagte die Staatsanwältin weiter. Der Nutzer habe ohne einen deutlichen Zahlungshinweis davon ausgehen können, auf ein Gratisangebot zuzugreifen, da ähnliche Softwareprodukte von anderen Anbietern kostenlos zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.


Daran ändert sich doch nichts, wenn die Drahtzieher von Hessen aus ihre Fallgruben aufstellen.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2012)

http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article13927386/Abo-Falle-Haftstrafe-gefordert.html


> Betrug im Internet, eine lohnende Sache: Die Bande von David S. (29) kassierte damit jedenfalls innerhalb weniger Monate mehr als fünf Millionen Euro.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 März 2012)

Ist wohl das Ende der 99downloads-Bande nebst ihrem Anwalt, der "wandelnden Aktentasche"


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist wohl das Ende der 99downloads-Bande nebst ihrem Anwalt, der "wandelnden Aktentasche"


Wie schade


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 März 2012)

Aus dem Facebook-Profil vom Rodgauer Schreihals.







Diese Uhr kostet mehr als 30.000 €. Es kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen, wie viele "zufriedene" Kunden dafür her halten mussten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Diese Uhr kostet mehr als 30.000 €. Es kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen, wie viele "zufriedene" Kunden dafür her halten mussten.


 
Nun, dafür müssten beispielsweise 307 "hochzufriedene" Outlets.de-Kunden jeweils 98 Euronen abdrücken!

Das Landgericht Osnabrück stellte ja fest:


> Ein „bemerkenswerte kriminelle Energie“, attestierte das Gericht dem 37-Jährigen, bezeichnete ihn aber auch als eine „recht schwierige Persönlichkeit geprägt von Geltungssucht und Rechthaberei“.


Passt!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 März 2012)

Das LG München hat die EV gegen die Vz Hamburg wegen dem Aufruf zur Bankenpetzerei bestätigt. Da fühlt sich der Schreihals wieder als der König der Welt.

Der Rodgauer Schreihals auf seinem Blog und als Zusatz noch: "Da nun davon auszugehen ist, dass das Landgericht München auch in den Parallelsachen so entscheidet, sollte Verbraucherschutz.tv nun das Badewasser einlassen und den Fön aus dem Schrank holen."

*Internet-Abzocke: Haftstrafe für Hauptangeklagten*


> Im Hamburger Prozess um einen groß angelegten Internet-Betrug mit sogenannten Abofallen hat das Landgericht den Hauptangeklagten zu drei Jahren und neun Monaten Haft verurteilt. Fünf seiner Mitangeklagten erhielten am Mittwoch Bewährungs- oder Geldstrafen, ein weiterer Angeklagter wurde verwarnt.


http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/prozess1039.html​


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/prozess1039.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird gegen den Anwalt separat verhandelt?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 März 2012)

Gute Frage. War eigentlich der Meinung, der ist unter den Angeklagten Personen gewesen.


----------



## dvill (25 März 2012)

http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...nbetrueger-kommt-in-den-knast_aid_726400.html


> In Chat-Protokollen des Hauptangeklagten, der bereits einschlägig vorbestraft ist, heißt es: „Ich will die Dummen und die Angstzahler haben“. Weiter schreibt der 28-Jährige seinem Chat-Gegenüber, dass ein Geschäftsführer gesucht werden müsse, der es in Kauf nehmen würde, im Ernstfall auch in Untersuchungshaft zu wandern. Dazu räumt er noch ein: „Klar, das ist Poker.“


Im Hessischen besteht diesbezüglich dringender Handlungsbedarf. Die dortigen Pokerspieler schreien regelrecht danach ...


----------



## dvill (26 März 2012)

Gericht: VG Gießen 8. Kammer

Entscheidungsdatum: 31.05.2011

Aktenzeichen: 8 K 1139/10.GI

Dokumenttyp: Urteil

http://www.lareda.hessenrecht.hesse...E110002501:juris-r01&showdoccase=1&doc.part=L


> Leitsatz
> 
> 1. Eine Sparkasse muss einem Unternehmen, bei dem der Verdacht eines unseriösen Geschäftsgebarens besteht, kein Girokonto zur Verfügung stellen.
> 2. Ein begründeter Verdacht besteht, wenn es im Zusammenhang mit geschäftlichen Aktivitäten des Unternehmens oder der darin an verantwortlichen Stelle handelnden Personen bereits zu nachhaltigen Verbraucherbeschwerden oder strafgerichtlichen Verfahren gekommen ist.





> Der Geschäftsführer der Klägerin, Herr E., ist zugleich auch in anderen Firmen und Gesellschaften, die im Bereich des Internetabonnements gewerblich aktiv sind, an verantwortlicher Stelle tätig und hat in diesem Zusammenhang eine Vielzahl von strafrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahren auf sich gezogen. Beispielhaft ist hier die Firma H. GmbH zu nennen. Bezogen auf die geschäftlichen Aktivitäten dieser Firma sind gegenüber E. als verantwortlichem Betreiber (vgl. Bl. 134 k d. GA) strafrechtliche Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrugsverdacht durchgeführt worden. Diesen Sachverhalt hat die Klägerin selbst in das vorliegende Verfahren eingeführt. Nach den Feststellungen der Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen empfinden alle Anzeigenerstatter das Geschäftsmodell der Firma H. GmbH als betrügerisch und fühlen sich durch die Rechnungen und Mahnungen der Firma genötigt und erpresst (Bl. 134 m d. GA). Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen ist zwar zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, dass die Geschäftspraktiken dieser Firma einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht für eine strafbare Handlung nicht begründen. Dies belegt aber nicht, dass das einschlägige Geschäftsmodell rechtlich bedenkenfrei ist. Bezogen auf die Aktivitäten der Firma H. GmbH kommt die Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen vielmehr zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Beschuldigte - der Geschäftsführer der Klägerin - sich in einer Grauzone bewege und ihm unterstellt werden könne, bestehende rechtliche Unsicherheiten, insbesondere vieler Seitenbesucher, bewusst auszunutzen und seine Internetseiten stets so zu gestalten, dass sie „gerade noch so“ nicht angreifbar seien.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2012)

Theorie: http://computer.t-online.de/gesetz-gegen-abofallen-verabschiedet/id_55233046/index?news


> Der Bundesrat hat das neue Gesetz gegen Abofallen im Internet verabschiedet. Verbraucher werden künftig besser vor Kostenfallen im Internet geschützt.


und Praxis: http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/software-und-tools-tour-1


> Der Preishinweis ist so verklausuliert, dass man ihn kaum wahrnimmt.


Die Moral von der Geschicht': Die Banditen sind der Politik immer den entscheidenden Schritt voraus.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 März 2012)

Entweder wurde es bereits wieder geändert oder man muss Glück haben es so zu sehen wie auf der Kanzleihomepage dokumentiert?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 März 2012)

Programmierer legt Geständnis im kino.to-Prozess ab


> Die Werbung auf den Seiten von kino.to sei von einem Wiener Unternehmer organisiert worden. Der Unternehmer habe im Monat Werbeeinnahmen von rund 150.000 Euro an B. überwiesen. der Angeklagte schilderte, er habe von Mai 2010 an ein Drittel dieser Einnahmen erhalten, nachdem er formell die Führung von kino.to übernommen habe, zu Beginn 50.000 Euro im Monat und später 30.000 Euro.


Den Wiener Unternehmer kennt man ja.


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Den Wiener Unternehmer kennt man ja.


Besser noch finde ich diesen Satz:


> Die Idee für kino.to sei von einem Werbepartner offeriert worden, der davon berichtet habe, dass ähnliche Seiten in den USA erfolgreich seien.


Sollte das auch auf das Wienerle zu treffen, dann denken die Staatsjuristen doch bestimmt auch über Anstiftung oder Mittäterschaft nach. Dann auch könnte es gut sein, dass man das Wiener Domizil zu Gunsten einer dubaianischen Liegenschaft aufgeben müsste. Aber Wasser gibts dort ja auch, sogar echtes Meer.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (3 April 2012)

> Vorläufige Sicherungsmaßnahmen
> 
> Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut
> 
> ...


Quelle: Bundesanzeiger.de (bzw. auf bundesanzeiger.de einfach in der Suche das Aktenzeichen angeben)

Anklage gegen Oxxx Txxx zugelassen: http://drschmitz.info/anklage-gegen-olaf-tank-zugelassen.html


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> > 4 Js 4156/10
> >
> > Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut gegen den Tankwart wegen Betrugs


Also wenn gegen den schon gegen den derart massiv vorgegangen wird, wie schauts dann erst aus bei dessen früheren Auftraggebern aus Büttelborn?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (3 April 2012)

Es gibt einen Anwalt, der erstellte ein Schaudiagramm, aber irgendwie werden die Brüder darin mit keinem einzigen Wort erwähnt, immer nur die Marionette, also der ehemalige Slowakische Pizzabäcker, der Tankwart und der Tankwart-Nachfolger.


> Aus Anlass unserer Klage gegen die Tropmi Payment GmbH entstand diese Übersicht der Verflechtungen rund um Axxxxxxxx Vxxxx.


 
http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=518


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2012)

Die StA Landshut? Ruhige und verschlafene Orte befinden sich im dortigen Zuständigkeitsbereich. Neben dem OT ist dort aber auch noch ein ganz anderes _Schwergewicht der Szene_ ansässig. Man kann da durchaus daran denken, dass die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH, die OPM Media GmbH und die dazugehörige Paid Content GmbH z. B. ihren Sitz in Gammelsdorf haben. Gammeldorf ist ebenfalls im Zuständigkeitsbereich der StA Landshut und da macht es sich meiner Meinung nach gut, dass man Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse in einem Fall sammelt und die dann durchaus auch in andere Fälle übertragen kann.


			
				Süddeutsche Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen ... _[edit]_ ermittelt mittlerweile die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut - wegen des Verdachts auf Betrug mit Hilfe von Abo-Seiten.


Quelle



			
				Bayerischer Rundfunk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut ermittelt aber derzeit gegen ... _[edit]_ - wegen Betrugs mithilfe von Abofallen.


Quelle


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 April 2012)

Der nächste Nutzlosseitenbetreiber sitzt im Knast.

Nach 2000 Anzeigen: Polizei fasst Internet-Abzocker


> Tausende Internetnutzer hat der Rostocker Alexander H. in die sogenannte Abo-Falle gelockt. Am Mittwoch saß der 25-Jährige selbst in der Falle – er wurde festgenommen und in die Justizvollzugsanstalt Waldeck gebracht.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 April 2012)

Und bei den Seiten Drive2u.de und Live2gether.de des Schreihalses vom Schreihals aus Gammelsdorf kommt nur ein Wartungshinweis.


> Diese Webseite ist wegen Wartungsarbeiten derzeit nicht erreichbar.
> Bitte probieren Sie es gleich erneut.


Warum sollte man es gleich nochmals probieren, wenn es gestern schon dort stand?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 April 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und bei den Seiten Drive2u.de und Live2gether.de des Schreihalses vom Schreihals aus Gammelsdorf kommt nur ein Wartungshinweis.



Wer weiß, vielleicht ist auch die Waldorfschul-Connection eingekastelt worden. IMHO dürfte O... T... auch nicht mehr frei herumwandeln, wenn solch drastische Maßnahmen gegen ihn erwirkt worden sind.


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2012)

Vielleicht war sein Büchlein doch zuviel der Häme ...
... und eine Fledermaus fühlte sich auf den Flügel getreten ...


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Waldorfschul-Connection


Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Mär?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2012)

> Ziemlich verdutzt hat Alexander H. gestern früh um kurz vor 9 Uhr unangemeldete Gäste in seine Wohnung in Sievershagen lassen müssen. Beamte von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft, Steuerfahndung und Landeskriminalamt standen mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl vor der Tür.


Ostsee-Zeitung berichtet


----------



## dvill (7 April 2012)

http://www.seniorweb.ch/type/blog/2...len-der-schweizerischen-kriminalpraevention-s


> Die «Abofallen» sind ein vorwiegend im deutschen Sprachraum auftretender Trick. Die Abzocker erbeuten jedes Jahr einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag, indem sie die Opfer mit Mahnungen und Drohungen massiv einschüchtern und so zur Zahlung dieser Summen bringen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 April 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Waldorfschul-Connection, woher kommt eigentlich diese Mär?


 
Als Waldorfschul-Connection wird eine bestimmte kleine Teilmenge der Abzocker bezeichnet, die aufgrund ihrer schulischen/universitären Fehlentwicklung, von ihren Eltern eine teure Fortbildungsstätte bezahlt bekamen, um überhaupt so etwas, wie eine Berufsaausbildung vorweisen zu können. Erstmalig auf die bestimmte Teilmenge der Abzocker angewendet, wurde der Begriff "Waldorfschul-Connection" bei www.abzocknews.de (link: http://www.abzocknews.de/2010/02/12...ice-de-der-content4u-gmbh-des-villiam-adamca/)


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Als Waldorfschul-Connection wird eine bestimmte kleine Teilmenge der Abzocker bezeichnet...


Um genau zu sein 2! Der eine wäre der Exilfranke aus München und der andere sein Geschäftspartner in Niederbayern. Meine Frage ist schon richtig beantwortet, doch stimmt es auch, dass man es mit ehemaligen Waldorfschülern zu tun hat oder ist das nur ein gefälliges Gerücht, das mal irgend ein Partisan gestreut hatte?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 April 2012)

Na ja, auch der Geschäftspartner aus Unterbayern soll mal die Frage gestellt haben, warum er denn als Teil der Waldorfschul-Connection bezeichnet wurde, schließlich habe er sogar Abitur an einem humanistischen Gymnasium gemacht. Als er dann an seinen weiteren Werdegang erinnert wurde, blieb ihm nur die Frage übrig: "wie habt ihr das herausgebracht?" Aber wenn man so will, kann man es als eine schmähende Bezeichnung betrachten, um einen bestimmten Teil der Abofallen-Betreiber einzugrenzen. Übrigens kommen nicht alle Mitglieder des "Frankfurter Kreisels" aus Frankfurt, so wie auch nicht alle Mitglieder des "Kalletaler Dreiecks" aus Kalletal stammen. So viel dazu, ist eigentlich angesichts der laufenden Ereignisse nicht die Diskussion wert.


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> So viel dazu, ist eigentlich angesichts der laufenden Ereignisse nicht die Diskussion wert.


Sehe ich auch so und mit dem folgenden Hinweis möchte ich das Thema auch sein lassen. Es gibt nämlich leider einen Namensvetter des FD, der in der 7. Klasse der Waldorfschule Walhausen ist (siehe Welthandel).


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 April 2012)

Man probiert es (wieder mal) aus der Schweiz. Und was für einen Firmennamen die sich ausgedacht haben.

*softwaretriumph.info* (Created On:12-Apr-2012 21:26:46 UTC)


> Dejavu Experience AG i.Gr.
> Luigi Rossi ist Ihr Ansprechpartner
> 
> Bern City Centre
> ...


So sieht der angebliche Firmensitz aus: http://g.co/maps/2yg6c

Schaut man sich die Anmeldeseite, ohne jeglichen Kostenhinweis mal an, fällt auf, dass die Anmeldemaske und die weiteren Schritte Ähnlichkeit wie die von w*w.software-und-tools.de/signup/ hat, wo bereits Anwalt Thomas Meier berichtete.

Einen Preis bekommt man im Anmeldeprozess erst im letzten Schritt mitgeteilt, ...




... wo man am Schluss auf h**p://anmelden2.softwaretriumph.info/frontend/index?do=register&id=xxxxx mit dem dreisten Text ...


> Anmeldung abgeschlossen.
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung!
> 
> In wenigen Minuten erhalten Sie eine Mail mit Ihrem persönlichen Downloadlink.
> ...


... landet. Bei OpenOffice steht wahrscheinlich "Ihr Team von OpenOffice".


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 April 2012)

Man ist sich anscheinend nicht einig was für eine Gesellschaftsform man will. In den AGB steht:


> Grundlage für die Lieferung, Leistung und Angebote der *Dejavu' Experience GBR i.Gr.* sind diese Geschäftsbedingungen. Mögliche abweichende Regelungen werden auf den produktspezifischen Bestellscheinen gesondert erwähnt. Die Geschäftsbedingungen sind auch für zukünftige Geschäftsbeziehungen gültig, sofern keine anderen erneut ausdrücklich vereinbart. Die *Dejavu' Experience GBR i.Gr.* erkennt ausdrücklich nur die hier vorliegenden Geschäftsbedingungen an. Abweichende Bedingungen werden nur akzeptiert, wenn die *Dejavu' Experience GBR i.Gr.* dies ausdrücklich, schriftlich zustimmt.
> 
> ...


In der Widerrufsbelehrung steht wieder "*Dejavu' Experience AG i.Gr.*"


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 April 2012)

> *Carabinieri verhaften Strohmann der Estesa Ltd.*
> 
> Die Carabinieri aus dem Küstenregion La Spezia haben einen ungarischen Verantwortlichen der Firma Estesa Ltd. verhaftet. Die Estesa Ltd. ist Eigentümer der Webseite Site italia-programmi.net. Der Betrüger, der als Verantwortlicher hinter dem Portal italia-programmi.net steckt, wurde verhaftet. Die Carabinieri der Region La Spezia haben in Zusammenarbeit mit den Behörden in Rom schnell einen 64 Jahre alten Ungarn als verantwortliche Person identifiziert. Für den Betrug über das Onlineportal italia-programmi.net trat der Mann vermutlich aber nur als Strohmann in Erscheinung.


http://www.google.de/search?q="Cara...hmann+der+Estesa+Ltd."&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/prim...ia-programmi-net-ma-non-e-finita/36913/1.html


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2012)

> Für den Betrug über das Onlineportal italia-programmi.net trat der Mann vermutlich aber nur als Strohmann in Erscheinung.


Das war bei den früheren Versionen des Webs nicht anders. Ich erinnere nur an den verfolgten L. B.


> Möglicherweise ist der Geschäftsführer L. Bä. von der Media Intense GmbH also nur ein Strohmann, der mit seinem Namen von den tatsächlich verantwortlichen Personen ablenken soll.


Nahezu gleich dürfte sich die Situation um den sächsischen Geschäftsführer R. Z. aus Königsbrück von der Dresdner Estesa GmbH darstellen sowie um die (angebliche Frau Dr. mit jugos. Namen und Wiener Adresse) M. P., von der Münchener Pemil Kapital & Marketing GmbH.


----------



## dvill (19 April 2012)

Das passt auch für Banditen im Internet:

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag_dyn~uid,u2exhiimi4rxwfm2~cm.asp


> "Dann brauchen Sie einen Treuhandgeschäftsführer. Das ist klar. Sie müssen sich das so vorstellen: Sie haben einen Geschäftsführer, der macht aber nichts. Sie regeln die Geschäfte, ist ja klar, so soll es ja auch sein. Der haftet halt für die Dummheiten, was Sie da machen. Und dafür wird er ja auch bezahlt."





> Er gründet für uns eine Firma und besorgt einen formalen Geschäftsführer und auf Wunsch auch einen formalen Gesellschafter. Beide sind jedoch nur Strohmänner. Denn per Generalvollmacht lenken wir als Inhaber die Geschicke der Firma. Nur wird das niemand erfahren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 April 2012)

> Nach nunmehr fast zweijährigen intensiven und umfangreichen Ermittlungen ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg ebenfalls zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Tätigkeiten sämtlicher Beteiligten vorgenannter Firmen straflos sind und hat die Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt



Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg stellt Sammelverfahren gegen den Rodgauer/Ulrichsteiner ein


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2012)

Wieso eigentlich Augsburg?


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 April 2012)

Schreihals bangt um seine Kohle....


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (29 April 2012)

Muss man bald eventuell eine Spendenaktion starten? Wäre er nur nicht für einen Kurzurlaub nach Brasilien.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Mai 2012)

Die Aninos Anwaltskanzlei "wohnt" jetzt in Darmstadt - nahe beim Firmensitz von A-Hörnchen und B-Hörnchen


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Mai 2012)

Die Polizeiinspektion Osnabrück berichtet: KFZ - Kanzlei für Forderungsmanagement


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 Mai 2012)

Und unser Schreihals hat doch betrogen: Klick


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Mai 2012)

Hat wohl nicht geklappt mit dem link. Hier also nochmal: Klick


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Und unser Schreihals hat doch betrogen...
> 
> http://v6.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=mku88o&s=6


...und an welcher Stelle genau?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Mai 2012)

Die Registrierungsseite ist dynamischer als gedacht. Wenn Du, wie jetzt auf die Registrierungsseite gehst, dann bleibt der Preishinweis beim Runtrscrollen oben stehen, so dass Du ihn jederzeit sehen kannst.

Jetzt klick bitte mal auf <Anmelden> und scroll jetzt runter. Auf einmal ist die ganze Registrierungsseite in die Länge gezogen und wenn Du mit der Dateneingabe bei <Anmelden> angelangt bist, dann ist der Preishinweis über den Bildschirmrand weg.

Das heißt, dass 2 verschiendene Seiteneinstellungen vorhanden sind, die nach Bedarf geschaltet werden können. Das erklärt auch, warum so viele Nutzer steif und fest behaupten, nie einen Preishinweis gesehen zu haben.


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2012)

http://www.123recht.net/Button-Loesung-und-Abofallen-Klassische-Symptombekaempfung-__a118569.html


> Die "Button-Lösung" soll Abofallen daran hindern, über ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot hinwegzutäuschen. Gut gemeint, aber dazu ist es so geeignet wie ein Gesetz, dass Hurricanes verbietet, eine bestimmte Stadtgrenze zu überqueren. Ein Auto repariert sich auch nicht dadurch, dass man die Warnleuchte deaktiviert. Die "Button-Lösung" ist eine klassische Symptombekämpfung und wird nur zu einer erneuten Flut von Abmahnungen von redlichen Seitenbetreiber führen, die diese neue Regulierungswut nicht, nicht richtig oder zu langsam umsetzen.





> Denn momentan ist nur eins sicher: Von diesem neuen Butt-Crack werden sich die Kriminellen nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Mai 2012)

Bitte keine Diskussion über die unsägliche "Button-Lösung".


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das Gericht könnte mal nachfragen wie hoch die Quote der zufriedenen Kunden ist und wie oft sowas vor Gericht landet.


Das könnte der Richter am LG Frankfurt im dort laufenden Prozess gerne auch mal fragen.

Wird bestimmt lustig. Ich tippe auf eine Zahl in der Nähe bei Null.

Diese Frage reicht zur Erfassung der Problematik aus. "Kunden" von Fallgrubenangeboten fühlen sich betrogen und erstatten massenhaft Anzeigen wegen Betrugs. Wer sich rühmt, massenhafte Anzeigen wegen besonderer Raffinesse schadlos zu überstehen, ist jedenfalls ein Spitzbube, der bewusst agiert.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (3 Juni 2012)

Interessant auch diese Suchanfrage: http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30131


> Ich bin bei Webtains.de über eine Seite gestolpert die ein eigenes Register zu Gerichtsurteile hat.
> 
> In Frankfurt habe ich ein Argument vernommen, dass sich auch andere große Unternehmen mit unzufriedenen Kunden rumschlagen müssen.
> 
> ...


Die Lösung steht ja bereits in den dortigen Kommentaren.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 Juni 2012)

Im Wesentlichen stimme ich deiner Einschätzung zu, aber bei deinem Tipp sehe ich das ganz anders.



dvill schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine Zahl in der Nähe bei Null.


 
Vermutlich würde dann eine recht hohe Zahl genannt. Nämlich von all den Usern, die man eingeschüchtert und zur Zahlung genötigt hat.


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2012)

Zur Zahlung gepresste "Kunden" sind nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die zählen in der Gruppe echt zufriedener bewusster Kunden nicht.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2012)

> Vermutlich würde dann eine recht hohe Zahl genannt. Nämlich von all den Usern, die man eingeschüchtert und zur Zahlung genötigt hat.


Dann dürfte es für den Betreiber ja kein Problem sein davon 10-20 als Zeugen zu benennen.
Darauf warte ich auch schon in den anderen Verfahren.

Wenn ausschließlich der Unaufmerksame das Ziel ist kommt es auf die Frage der Erkennbarkeit nicht an. Die bestimmt nur die prozentuale Anzahl derjenigen die reinfallen. Das war schon zu Dialerzeiten so.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 Juni 2012)

Na ja, entscheidend ist doch, wer wann diese Frage stellt und wer darauf antwortet.
Wenn z.B. im Frankfurter Prozess M.B. oder sein Anwalt darauf antworten müssten, dann würden sie doch bestimmt die Zur Zahlung gepressten "Kunden" der Gruppe zufriedener Kunden zuschlagen.
Ob die Leute wirklich alle zufrieden sind ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Juni 2012)

Zufriedene oder unzufriedene Kunden, das interessiert M...... B.... nicht die Bohne und wenn zufriedene Kunden präsentiert werden müssen, dann werden halt 10, 100 oder gar 1000 Jubelschreiben gefälscht und präsentiert. M...... B.... präsentiert sich unter anderem deshalb so sicher, weil er sich in den "schützenden" Händen von tüchtigen Juristen weiß. Im Übrigen kann unser kleiner Mönchsbruder auch hier nicht aus seiner Haut heraus. Ich habe seine Webseite aus dem Jahr 2005, also der Zeit kurz bevor er zum Abofallen-Capo mutierte, gesichert:








Interessant, dass er schon damals die Tendenz hatte, seine prozessualen Auseinandersetzungen in der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren. Wir finden als letzten Eintrag seine "Trophäe", nämlich das Unterlassungsurteil gegen die CDU Deutschland für eCard-Spam, den er ja selbst generiert hat und für den in Osnabrück die schallende Watsche noch aussteht. Nach meinem Dafürhalten sind alle "Trophäenurteile" programmiert, was noch gesondert untersucht werden sollte, um das Ausmaß der kriminellen Strukturen wirklich zu begreifen.

Im Übrigen ist M...... B.... nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Die Größe des kriminellen Geflechts erschließt sich erst, wenn man sich mit der Arbeitsteiligkeit von Abofallen befasst und erkennt, dass M...... B.... zum Beispiel keine Ahnung von der Suchmaschinen-Werbung hat, oder dass die Dinger in Cash-Pools eingebunden sind und gar nicht so selbstständig arbeiten, wie das nach außen dargestellt wird.


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2012)

Manchmal wird vor Gericht die Wahrheit gesprochen: http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30251


> Von 100 Besuchern haben 98 Besucher festgestellt es handelt sich NICHT um das Gesuchte. Z.B. weil auf der Webseite sofort zu erkennen ist/war *«es handelt sich um eine kostenpflichtige Seite».*


Also: Wer die minimalen "Preisinformationen" erblickt hat, bleibt schadlos.

Die Anderen werden "Kunden".

"Kunden", die die minimalen "Preisinformationen" gesehen haben und sich dennoch anmelden, sind nicht bekannt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 Juni 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Manchmal wird vor Gericht die Wahrheit gesprochen: http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30251


 
Manchmal wir aber auch vor Gericht gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen! Die Geschichte mit der Konversionsrate von 2 % halte ich für so etwas. Wohlgemerkt eine Konversionsrate von 2 % passt unauffälligerweise zu kommerziellen Webseiten, bei denen ein potentieller Käufer mehrere Webseiten durchklickt, um sich über den Preis, oder die Beschaffenheit des Produkts zu informieren. Wie passt aber diese Quote zu Angeboten wie Open Office, Routenplanung, Songtexten usw., bei denen der Nutzer davon ausgeht, sie seien kostenfrei?

Wenn wir dann noch erfahren dürfen, dass _*strafrechtliche*_ Gutachten für Geschäftsmodelle, die nur aufgrund von Täuschung funktionieren, angefertigt wurden, dass Anwälte über die ganze Strecke diese *täuschenden Geschäftsmodelle* begleitet haben und dass Urteile pro *täuschendes Geschäftsmodell* im Monatsrhythmus entstehen, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wer da wohl eher da war, der Abzocker, oder der Anwalt?


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2012)

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30596


> Für den Richter ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum nicht alle Mahnungen (durch ein Inkassounternehmen ausgestellt) eingeklagt wurden.


Der Richter hat das Geschäftsmodell nicht verstanden. Schade.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30596
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, Nachernten in alle Richtungen - "_hier werden sie geholfen!_"





			
				KOD schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strafe wurde zu Bewährung ausgesprochen weil 3. ....der Schaden für jeden Einzelnen ist gering.


Es kann abgeraten werden, gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen zu wollen - DAS wäre solide Werbung für ihren Berufsstand, Herr elixir!


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30596
> 
> Der Richter hat das Geschäftsmodell nicht verstanden. Schade.


 
Ich habe es so verstanden, das für den Richter nicht nachvollziehbar war, warum dann die ausstehenden Beträge nicht eingeklagt wurden, wenn die ernsthaft geglaubt hätten, das deren Rechnungen rechtens sind. Deswegen ist er ja von der Unschuldsbeteuerung nicht überzeugt gewesen und hat Bewährungsstrafen verhängt....


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2012)

Warum Bewährung?

Haben die Opfer, die mit viel Aufwand übertölpelt wurden, Bewährung oder "ist nicht so schlimm"-Auswege? Geht der milde Behandelte mit seinen Opfern milde um?


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2012)

DAS must du den Richter fragen


----------



## elixiro (24 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Genau, Nachernten in alle Richtungen - "_hier werden sie geholfen!_"Es kann abgeraten werden, gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen zu wollen - DAS wäre solide Werbung für ihren Berufsstand, Herr elixir!



Hallo,
ich hatte mich wegen Rechnungen von Comcas auch an den elixir Anwalt gewandt. Der behauptet auf seinem Blog folgendes:
"In sämtlichen, bisher von uns hier betreuten Angelegenheiten konnten wir erreichen, daß die Forderung nicht weiter verfolgt wurde! Mit unserer außergerichtlichen Forderungsabwehr hatten wir folglich unmittelbar den von den Mandanten gewünschten Erfolg."
Das war wohl nix. Ich musste den elixir Anwalt bezahlen, bekomme aber immer noch Mahnungen. Die Comcas verfolgt die Forderung doch weiter!
Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass hier einfach einer mitverdienen will - ohne Leistung mit leeren Versprechungen. Das passt dazu!


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2012)

Du hast das richtig erkannt. Auch Anwälte müssen zusehen, wo sie bleiben. In letzter Zeit hatte ich immer wieder mal Gelegenheit einige Exemplaren dieser Zunft bei der Arbeit beobachten zu können. Meiner Meinung nach haben sich manche darauf spezialisiert, entweder noch mal aus einer ganz anderen Richtung nach zuernten oder gleich ganz von der Beute der Abzocker zu partizipieren. Wenn man z. B. den Blog eines Berliner Anwalts liest fällt z. B. das freundschaftliche Verhältnis zu elixir auf. Der Berliner wiederum vertrat/tritt den Hamburger Gabelstaplerfahrer - interressierte Leser Wissen, was ich damit meine.

Namen werden in dem Zusammenhang nicht genannt, ist besser so für das Forum hier!



elixiro schrieb:


> wegen Rechnungen von Comcas


Das Geschäftsmodell ist nicht neu, hat nur einen neuen Namen. Früher war das mal: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Juni 2012)

Ohhh ja! Die Autorin von "Tote Ratten für den Tankwart" erwähnt auf ihrem Blog die "Riege der beobachtenden Anwälte". Da haben wir es mit ganz besonderen Exemplaren zu tun, die ihre ach so kostbare Zeit damit zubringen, die Antiabzocker-Szene zu beobachten und akribisch festzuhalten, wer was wann und wo hinterlassen hat, um Handhabe gegen den frechen Kommentator zu bekommen.


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2012)

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30669&cpage=1#comment-3323

Immerhin: Es wird gedacht hinter dem Stacheldrahtzaun.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Juni 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=30669&cpage=1#comment-3323
> 
> Immerhin: Es wird gedacht hinter dem Stacheldrahtzaun.


 
oder vielleicht doch nicht, denn es gibt Hinweise auf eine Fälschung.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 Juni 2012)

Das wäre ja schon schön blöde wenn man indirekt öffentlich zugegeben würde, dass dies bisherige Geschäftsmodell der Nutzlosbranche "Beschiss" wäre und man jetzt auf B2B à la Melango oder grosshandel-angebote.de machen will.


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2012)

http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/abzo...im-abofallengeschaeft-verurteilt-1842713.html


> Drahtzieher im Abofallengeschäft verurteilt


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2012)

http://www.rbb-online.de/zibb/service/recht/abo_fallen_im_internet.html


> Augen auf im Internet. Denn hier tummeln sich auch viele Betrüger.


Und die sind der Politik immer voraus. Gegen die "Button-Lösung" hilft der Tunnel-Trick.


----------



## Hippo (27 Juni 2012)

Tunneltrick?


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2012)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/eine-neue-masche-den-tunneleffekt-zu-optimieren.9845/

Man gewöhnt das Opfer an Buttons, die alle gleich sind. Nur im letzten steht ein Preis, den dann niemand mehr sieht.


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2012)

ok, das kannte ich, kam grad nicht drauf - danke fürs Stichwort


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juli 2012)

Ab in den Urlaub.......
Die Machenschaften von Unister


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Juli 2012)

Der tritt auch gerne im öffentlichen TV auf und spielt die Rampensau nach dem Motto: "Frechheit siegt". Hier haben wir das Problem, dass sein Wettbewerb ihn nicht an die Kandarre nimmt. Hintergrund ist wohl, dass der Wettbewerb auch nicht gerade mit den seriösesten Methoden zu Werke geht. Allerdings bekommt im Gegensatz zu Melango und Konsorten aus der bezeichnenderweise Nutzlosbranche genannten Szene, noch einen Gegenwert. Kennzeichen der Nutzlosbranche ist halt, dass der Gegenwert bei Null liegt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (5 Juli 2012)

Trotzdem bleibt es Abzocke, wenn die Verbraucher mit so miesen Tricks über den Tisch gezogen und über die tatsächlichen Preise getäuscht werden.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ab in den Urlaub.......
> Die Machenschaften von Unister


haben wir hier übrigens auch schon etwas angeleuchtet: Kurz-mal-weg.de


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 Juli 2012)

M. B. hat bei seinen Firmchen umstrukturiert und hat bei der Webtains, IContent und Content4u, so wie es schon früher mal war, seine Marionetten wieder als Geschäftsführer eingesetzt.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> ... hat bei seinen Firmchen umstrukturiert ...Marionetten


Nicht ganz - die RA Office GmbH ist Geschichte, verschmolzen zur B + N Holding & Consulting GmbH. Cheffe ist die Familie vom Boss selbst.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 Juli 2012)

Deshalb habe ich ja auch nur die Webtains, IContent und Content4u aufgezählt. 

Ob jetzt die perfekt aufgeräumten und unangetasteten Büros in der Stacheldrahtfestung endlich mal besetzt sind?


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Cheffe ist die Familie vom Boss selbst.


In der Slowakai bedeuten Familienbande noch was.

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient....,cf.osb&fp=13ce7a3e5b868a37&biw=951&bih=1256

Die Google-Übersetzung liest sich mühsam, aber lohnend.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2012)

Bei Google gibt es keine Bezahlwerbung mehr, um Mahnungsempfänger für Nutzloskram weiter einzuschüchtern. Es scheint auch insgesamt wenig Mahnungen zu geben.

Haben die diversen Banden schon genug zusammengerafft?


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Haben die diversen Banden schon genug zusammengerafft?


Ich glaube eher, dass bei einigen die Luft raus geht. Manche sind im Knast, andere scheffeln die Reste aus dem sicher geglaubten Ausland zusammen und wieder andere stottern unglaubliche Summen bei ihren Anwälten ab.

Alles in allem verlagert sich mMn das Symptom Aboabzocke auf das mobile Internet, noch nahezu unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit.


Reducal schrieb:


> Bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet mit Smartphones bekommen die Kunden nicht zwingend eine SMS und schon gar nicht von den Schurken! Die Mobilfunkummer löst sich während der Onlinesession bereits zu einem belastbaren Datum auf, so dass einfach so (feucht fröhlich) das Abo eingebucht werden kann. Dass der Smartphonenutzer gar nicht von der Belastung bemerkt, liegt dabei klar auf der Hand. Nur, beweisen oder für Klarheit sorgen, kann man im Nachhinein nicht. Der Anbieter (...) wird den Betrug wohl kaum freiwillig zugeben.
> 
> ...und unser Gesetzgeber schaut einfach so dem Treiben zu! Es wird gefühlte fünf Jahre dauern, bis auch diese Abzockrei reguliert wird. Momentan ist jedoch kein Land in Sicht, da das Problem selbst noch gar nicht etabliert ist.


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2012)

> Alles in allem verlagert sich mMn das Symptom Aboabzocke auf das mobile Internet, noch nahezu unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit.


 
Naja, "leider" ist auch das Beschwerdeaufkommen sehr gering - sonst würden wir das längst hier größer thematisieren.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Juli 2012)

Und bis die Politik und Ankündigungsminister(innen) dann wieder reagieren und eventuell handeln, vergehen viele, viele Jahre.


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und bis die Politik und Ankündigungsminister(innen) dann wieder reagieren und eventuell handeln, vergehen viele, viele Jahre.


 
Dafür dürfen wir ausgehen. Der einzige Fall, wo die Abzocke wirklich schnell ausgebremst wurde, war das Handy-Payment 2005...


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

Liegt vielleicht daran daß bei den meisten die Schadensbeträge relativ gering sind und viele mit den Tipps die es ja zuhauf im Netz gibt schon klarkommen. Ist ja nicht jeder so - hm - begriffsstutzig daß er nicht in der Lage ist einen oder zwei Beiträge zurück zu lesen.
D.h. die werden ihr Abo los, lassen die Drittanbietersperre einrichten und verbuchen die 4,99 € als Lehrgeld.
Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich - wenn wir nicht hier engagiert wären, würden wir dann wegen 4,99 € ein Faß aufmachen?


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2012)

Die Drittanbieterabos sind doch nicht anderes als Handy-Payment nur mit "gebremsten" Beträgen. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit haben die Mobilfunker ihre Vertragstaschendiebe von 10,- pro Tag auf 4,99 die Woche runtergebremst.


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die Drittanbieterabos sind doch nicht anderes als Handy-Payment nur mit "gebremsten" Beträgen. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit haben die Mobilfunker ihre Vertragstaschendiebe von 10,- pro Tag auf 4,99 die Woche runtergebremst.


 
Und das ist offensichtlich unter der Schmerzgrenze...


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

10 € tgl ist doch viel früher aufgefallen und hat wesentlich früher Ärger bereitet.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie hoch der Anteil der Spät- bis Nixmerker aus der Vieltelefoniererfraktion ist die sowieso immer um die 100 € Rechnung zusammensimsen und palavern


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2012)

sascha schrieb:


> Der einzige Fall, wo die Abzocke wirklich schnell ausgebremst wurde, war das Handy-Payment 2005...
> 
> 
> Teleton schrieb:
> ...


Genau, viel anders ist das nicht, auch wenn sich die Buchungstechnik heute zu der von damals unterscheidet. Da waren einmal zwei kleinere Handypaymentanbieter, der eine aus Güstrow und der andere aus Berlin. Beide konntens weder den Verbrauchern noch den Mobilfunkunternehmen Recht machen. Doch dann kamen die großen, die schwergewichtigen - die adoptierten das System und beteiligten die Provider einfach vom Konzept her an der Beute und schon funzte das System.


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit haben die Mobilfunker ihre Vertragstaschendiebe von 10,- pro Tag auf 4,99 die Woche runtergebremst.


Trefflich formuliert.

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/abofalle-auf-telefonrechnung-eine-odyssee


> Abbuchungen von der Telefonrechnung
> 
> Wenn man dann unberechtigte Abbuchungen auf seiner Telefonrechnung findet - sei es Handy oder Festnetz - verweisen einen die Telefonbetreiber gern an den mysteriösen Drittanbieter.


Die Vertragstaschendiebe also.


> Interessant ist hier der Widerruf für Verbraucherverträge. Von einer ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung kann hier nicht ausgegangen werden, darum beginnt die Frist nie zu laufen. Ein Schreiben an den Mobilfunkanbieter dürfte als Widerruf auch gegenüber dem Drittanbieter aus dem Gedanken der Anscheinsvollmacht zählen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn dieser keine ladungsfähige Anschrift (und nicht nur eine Telefonnummer oder Emailadresse) des angeblichen Anbieters angibt, wird er zur Entgegennahme von Erklärungen bevollmächtigt sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2012)

Die Mobilfunkprovider lassen sich die Forderungen von den Vertragstaschendieben abtreten. Bei einer abgetretenen Forderung hat sich daher der Mobilfunkprovider gemäß § 404 BGB mit den Einwendungen des TK-Endkunden zu befassen, der Provider ist auch selbst in der Beweislast hinsichtlich des Zustandekommens eines angeblichen Vertragsverhältnisses, Anwahl einer Mehrwertverbindung, Erbringung der Widerrufsbelehrung, Erbringung der Informationspflichten aus § 312c BGB. Die Provider versuchen immer wieder, sich um diese Verpflichtungen herumzumogeln, indem sie zur Geltendmachung der Rückforderung an den Vertragstaschendieb weiterverweisen. Das trägt jedoch rechtlich nicht.

Einziger Ansprechpartner zur Geltendmachung von Rückforderungen ist der Mobilfunkprovider. Nur er ist passivlegitimiert. Wie der sich das Geld von dem Verbindungsnetzkasper wieder holt, ob er dazu in Bullerbü, in Eriwan oder auf den Seychellen Klage einreichen darf, ist nicht das Problem des TK-Endkunden. Ich rate immer davon ab, überhaupt irgendwelche Diskussionen mit Verbindungsnetzkaspern und technischen Portaldienstleistungskaschemmen anzufangen. Das ist immer wieder vorhersehbar der Anfang einer frustrierenden Reise von Pontius zu Pilatus mit Endstation Nirwana.


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die Drittanbieterabos sind doch nicht anderes als Handy-Payment nur mit "gebremsten" Beträgen.


Man könnte auch sagen, Drittabzockerabos sind "Der direkte Weg in die Brieftasche des Kunden".

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=1....,cf.osb&fp=c650b7c8382acb14&biw=1105&bih=936


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (21 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Drittabzockerabos sind "Der direkte *Weg* in die Brieftasche des Kunden".


 
oder noch besser: "Der direkte *Griff* in die Brieftasche des Kunden"


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2012)

Bleibt natütrlich die Frage, wie dieser direkte Griff funktioniert. Vielleicht so?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ndkunden-werden-zur-Kasse-gebeten-156634.html


> Beim Verkauf des Lycos-Zugangsdienstes Comundo an die Paixas GmbH für rund 500.000 Euro hat sich Lycos jede Menge Ärger eingehandelt. Ehemalige Kunden klagen über überhöhte Rechnungen, die rund das Zehnfache des erwarteten Betrages ausmachen. Das liegt daran, dass inzwischen die Comundo Internet GmbH das Zugangsgeschäft von Paixas übernommen hat und die von Lycos gut eingeführten Einwahlnummern mit neuen Tarifen weiterbetreibt. Informiert wurden die Kunden über die plötzliche und drastische Erhöhung nicht.


Der Faktor 10 ist schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2012)

Der Faktor 10 ist jedenfalls ganz schön innovativ und total legal:

http://www.teltarif.de/sugar-telecom-comundo-ermittlungsverfahren-eingestellt/news/34994.html

Die Wissenschaft liebt die Innovativen:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&output=...,cf.osb&fp=c650b7c8382acb14&biw=1318&bih=1034


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2012)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bielefeld hat sich mit der Materie zwar beschäftigen müssen, womöglich aber mangels innovativer Einstellung zum nebulösen Geschäftsgebaren und dem damit zusammenhängenden, inkriminierten Verhalten des Beschuldigten nicht zu einer Anklage entscheiden können. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass strafrechtlich relevante Tatbestände nicht erfüllt waren und sich der Verdächtige nicht eben doch strafbar gemacht haben könnte. Es mangelte womöglich nur am Nachweis oder besser gesagt am ernsthaften Willen dazu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft liebt die Innovativen:
> 
> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=überreichte "freut sich über die Ehrung" "innovative Verbesserungen"&oq=überreichte "freut sich über die Ehrung" "innovative Verbesserungen"&gs_l=hp.3...12819.12819.1.14001.1.1.0.0.0.0.114.114.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.1aMBXBLPRl4&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=c650b7c8382acb14&biw=1318&bih=1034


Jetzt muß ich aber doch blöd nachfragen: "venture capital for adult entertainment business" - was genau ist daran eigentlich innovativ? Geld verdienen mit Sex ist doch noch älter als der Geschäftszweig "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger"...

Hier übrigens eine recht interessante Auffassung von Auszeichner über Ausgezeichnete


> Nach meinem Eindruck setzen sich Telekommunikationsanbieter generell häufiger als andere Branchen Kritik aus, was bei der Vielzahl der Kunden auch nicht überraschen kann, da es durchaus* immer mal wieder zu Fehlern und Versäumnissen* kommt.


 
Beim oben erwähnten vorgehen erkenne ich keine Fehler, sondern eine Planmäßigkeit, die man eben je nach Standpunkt "innovative" Energie nennen könnte oder ... naja, eben anders...

Man hoffe übrigens, dass solche Auszeichnungen ein Ansporn sind und hoffe auf einen "postiven Lerneffekt, wo vielleicht noch etwas zu lernen ist." - Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal die Staatsanwaltschaft Bielefeld auszeichnen mit einem Innovationspreis, wenn das hilft.


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2012)

http://www.teltarif.de/beforth-verfahren-eingestellt/news/35023.html


> Fühlt sich die Mehrheit der Kunden eines Geschäftemachers übervorteilt, und erzielt der Geschäftemacher zudem Margen, die wesentlich über dem Branchendurchschnitt liegen, dann sollte das nicht nur für eine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unterlassungsklage der Konkurrenz oder der Verbraucherschutzverbände reichen, sondern auch für eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung.


Leider nur "sollte".


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2012)

> *ADM warnt vor qiones-marktforschung.de*
> 
> *Der ADM Arbeitskreis Deutscher Markt- und Sozialforschungsinstitute e.V. warnt vor dem in England ansässigen Unternehmen Qeex Internetdienste Ltd. und vor dessen Angeboten auf der Website qiones-marktforschung.de.*


 
Quelle: http://www.deutsche-marktforscher.d...adm-warnt-vor-wwwqiones-marktforschungde.html


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2012)

"operieren" auch unter gfp-deutschland.de und sind hier auch schon aufgetaucht​> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/rechnung-erhalten.39061/page-6#post-350751​


----------



## dvill (9 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die Drittanbieterabos sind doch nicht anderes als Handy-Payment nur mit "gebremsten" Beträgen. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit haben die Mobilfunker ihre Vertragstaschendiebe von 10,- pro Tag auf 4,99 die Woche runtergebremst.


http://service-insiders.de/news/sho...tphone-vzbv-mahnt-Mobilfunkanbieter-E-Plus-ab


> Mobilfunkanbieter müssen eine Sperre für Leistungen Dritter einrichten, wenn der Kunde das will. Nicht alle Verbraucher profitieren davon. So hat der Netzbetreiber E-Plus nach eigener Aussage es bis heute nicht geschafft, die Sperrfunktion in seiner Abrechnungssoftware umzusetzen.
> 
> Da das bei Verbrauchern zu Schäden führen kann, hat der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) das Unternehmen E-Plus abgemahnt, bis zum 10. August eine Sperrung zu ermöglichen, und die Bundesnetzagentur um Unterstützung gebeten.


----------



## klausp (10 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> So hat der Netzbetreiber E-Plus nach eigener Aussage es bis heute nicht geschafft, die Sperrfunktion in seiner Abrechnungssoftware umzusetzen.


Wie will E-Plus ansonsten seine vielen Angebote aufrecht erhalten. Irgendwie muss das Geld doch vom Kunden "abgezogen" werden.
Das Üble daran ist nur, dass gerade Kindern und Jugendlichen ihr Taschengeld gestohlen wird.
Die Provider profitieren genau so wie die Abzocker, sie gehören zu ihnen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 August 2012)

> *Verbraucherzentrale obsiegt gegen Inkassounternehmen und Abofallenbetreiber*
> 
> Vor zirka 2 Jahren begann die Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein Banken und Sparkassen anzuschreiben, um diesen mitzu-teilen, dass Inkassounternehmen über deren Konten "schmutziges Geld" aus Abfofallen eintreiben. Viele der angeschriebenen Geldinstitute kündigten daraufhin die entsprechenden Konten.
> 
> Die "Deutsche Internetinkasso" hatte vor dem LG Frankfurt gegen ein solches Schreiben der VZ Brandenburg geklagt und nunmehr verloren. In dem bemerkenswert klaren Urteil wurde festgestellt, dass die von den Verbraucherzentralen versendeten Schreiben an Banken und Sparkassen deswegen gerechtfertigt sind, weil das fragliche Inkassounternehmen Forderungen eintreibt, die unter Verstoß von § 1 Abs. 6 Preisangabenverordnung erschlichen worden sind. Außerdem handelt es sich nach Auffassung des Gerichts um eine von Art. 5 Grundgesetz umfasste freie Meinungsäußerung.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.d...n-inkassounternehmen-und-abofallenbetreiber-1


----------



## dvill (10 August 2012)

Eine Watsche für das Syndikat:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.d...n-inkassounternehmen-und-abofallenbetreiber-1


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein
> 
> 10.08.2012
> Verbraucherzentrale obsiegt gegen Inkassounternehmen und Abofallenbetreiber
> ...


----------



## dvill (31 August 2012)

http://www.vzbv.de/10175.htm


> 92 Prozent der Webseiten, die in der Vergangenheit bei den Verbrauchern wegen verschleierter Preisangaben für viel Ärger gesorgt hatten, sind derzeit nicht mehr aufrufbar oder eine Anmeldung ist nicht mehr möglich. Vorsicht ist aber weiterhin geboten.


http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Buttonloesung-Praxistest-vzbv-2012.pdf


----------



## dvill (4 September 2012)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2012/09/03/die-story.xml?noscript=true


> Das Internet ist immer noch ein Wachstumsmarkt – vor allem für die Betrugsindustrie. Eine besonders perfide Methode ist der Vorkassenbetrug. In der rumänischen Kleinstadt Ramnicu Valcea arbeiten gleich mehrere Cyber-Betrugsbanden auf engstem Raum. die story sucht ausgehend von den Opfern die Internet-Betrüger.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2012)

Netzbanditen ab ca. Minute 20:

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/akte-vom-11-09-2012-ganze-folge


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 September 2012)

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/abofallen-abzocker-vor-gericht-clip

Dort hört man wieder raus, dass M.B. noch einen Oberboss haben muss.


----------



## dvill (14 September 2012)

Filmbeitrag über die Callcenter-Mafia:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...eitrag/video/1730470/ZDFzoom:-Die-Anruf-Falle


----------



## dvill (17 September 2012)

http://www.kommunikationundrecht.de...hwindel-Schluss-mit-den-Euphemismen-498500239


> Eines kann jedoch auch die Fachdiskussion beitragen: Euphemismen wie "Abofallen" und "Adressbuchschwindel" sollten endlich aufgegeben und durch "Abobetrug" und "Adressbuchbetrug" ersetzt werden.


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2012)

http://klawtext.blogspot.de/2012/09/sollten-wir-abofallen-und.html


> "Schluss mit den Euphemismen"
> fordert der Anwaltskollege Dr. M. M.in seinem lesenswerten Editorial der Zeitschrift Kommunikation und Recht.
> ...
> Da gebe ich ihm im Grunde Recht, dem Kollegen. Möchte aber auf eine klitzekleine Schwierigkeit dabei hinweisen:
> ...


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2012)

http://openjur.de/u/527867.html


> Zudem sei bereits seit dem Jahr 2008 ein Strafverfahren gegen ihn vor einer großen Strafkammer des Landgerichts Frankfurt am Main anhängig gewesen. Diese Verfahren hätten ihn - so der Geschäftsführer der Schuldnerin - enorm in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> Allein dieser Vortrag zeigt, dass sich der Geschäftsführer der Schuldnerin in vorwerfbarer Weise der Erkenntnis verschlossen hat, dass er sich nicht mit der gehörigen Sorgfalt der Geschäftsführerrolle widmen kann. Er hat mehrere Geschäftsführerrollen innegehabt und war zwei großen Strafverfahren ausgesetzt. Es war damit leicht vorhersehbar, dass er die Sorgfaltspflichten nicht einhalten kann.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2012)

http://kosova-aktuell.de/index.php?...s-opfer-ausgewaehlt&catid=9:andere&Itemid=114


> Den Opfern wurde vorgegaukelt, sie hätten etwas gewonnen. Für den Gewinn bräuchte man aber noch deren Kontodaten. Mit irreführenden Fragen wurden die Betagten dazu gebracht, einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag einzugehen. Danach wurden die meist kleinen Beträge für diese «Mehrwertdienstleistung» unauffällig per Telefonrechnung abgebucht.


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Er ist jedenfalls einzigartig: Keine Zierde des Berufsstands | law blog
> 
> Und er muss ein Mathegenie sein:
> 
> ...


http://lexetius.com/2012,4294


> 3
> 
> 
> In der Zeit von März bis Dezember 2006 verschickte der Kläger für Y auf diese Weise insgesamt 684 704 standardisierte Mahnungen. Im Jahr 2006 beantragte er im Zusammenhang mit seiner Inkassotätigkeit für Y ca. 30 bis 40 Mahnbescheide. Außerdem erhob er in den Jahren 2006 und 2007 insgesamt ca. 50 Klagen.
> ...





> 16
> 
> 
> Deshalb hat das FG zutreffend entschieden, dass massenhaft betriebenes - und mithin ohne rechtliche Prüfung der einzelnen einzuziehenden Forderungen erfolgendes - außergerichtliches Mengeninkasso eines zugelassenen Rechtsanwalts insoweit nicht zu freiberuflichen Einkünften i. S. des § 18 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 EStG, sondern zu gewerblichen Einkünften nach § 15 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 EStG führt.
> ...


Ganz am Rande bleibt da die Frage offen, warum ein Organ der Rechtspflege bei den Opfern seiner kaufmännischen Dienstleistung in Form des Serienbriefversands, die er für 5 Euro erbringt, den Gebührenersatz für anwaltliche Einzelfallbearbeitung in Höhe von 32,50 Euro verlangen darf.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2012)

Das vorstehend genannte Organ der Rechtspflege jagd den Angstzahlern die Beute für 5 Euro Belohnung ab. Andere schaffen noch billiger an.

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/12561655.htm


> Als Inkassoverwalter einer Glücksspielfirma soll der Gießener nämlich Geld, das ihm nicht zustand, von säumigen Glücksspielern gefordert haben. In der Anklage heißt es, er habe mit der Firma eine Vergütung von 50 Cent pro Inkassoverfahren vereinbart. Tatsachlich berechnet hatte er den tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Schuldnern weit mehr - und zwar 39,60 Euro, die ihm das Vergütungsgesetz für Rechtsanwälte zugesprochen hätte. Hätte, denn das Gesetz greift nur, wenn zur Bezahlung nichts vereinbart wurde. Da die Glücksspieler offenbar weder die Firma mit Sitz auf den Virgin Islands noch den Inkassoverwalter bezahlen wollten, ist nur versuchter Betrug angeklagt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Das vorstehend genannte Organ der Rechtspflege jagd den Angstzahlern die Beute für 5 Euro Belohnung ab. Andere schaffen noch billiger an.
> 
> http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/12561655.htm


Das interessiert den doch nicht die "Bohn_e"....


----------



## dvill (13 November 2012)

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/12588278.htm


> Ein Gießener Rechtsanwalt, der sich wegen 75-fachen versuchten Betruges vor dem Landgericht verantworten musste, darf weiter als Anwalt arbeiten: Neben der Bewährungsstrafe von einem Jahr und neun Monaten verhängten die Richter der Zweiten Strafkammer nur ein teilweises Berufsverbot für seine Tätigkeit als Insolvenzverwalter und den Bereich Fremdgeldverwaltung.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 November 2012)

Im Rahmen seiner Bewährungszeit kann er sich dann ja wieder mal als Inkassoanwalt "bewähren".


----------



## dvill (15 November 2012)

http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/duesseldorf/tricks-beim-gewinnspiel-millionen-ergaunert-1.1154144


> Wer gerne an Gewinnspielen teilnimmt, kann sich die Arbeit abnehmen lassen. Für eine Gebühr bieten Firmen ihre Dienste an, Kunden bei mindestens 200 Verlosungen anzumelden. Seit Mittwoch müssen sich fünf Männer, darunter ein ehemaliger FDP-Ratsherr aus Meerbusch, vor dem Landgericht wegen Betruges verantworten. Sie sollen in 66 000 Fällen Kunden mit einer solchen Firma betrogen haben – ohne sie jemals bei einem Gewinnspiel registriert zu haben.
> 
> Das Quintett soll sich nach dem Vorwurf der Staatsanwaltschaft Personendaten von Altkunden eines Gewinnspielunternehmens beschafft haben. Dann soll die Bande mehrere eigene Firmen gegründet und damit begonnen haben, jeweils 49,90 Euro im Monat von den Konten abzubuchen. Viele Betroffene bemerkten offenbar gar nicht, dass sie Opfer eines Betruges wurden, da die Buchungen nur mit der Kundennummer und dem Datum gekennzeichnet wurden.


----------



## dvill (21 November 2012)

http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/krefeld/27-jaehriger-soll-tausende-betrogen-haben-1.1159015


> William F. wird vorgeworfen, persönliche Daten von zehntausenden ehemaligen Gewinnspielteilnehmern aufgekauft zu haben. Dann soll er per Inkassofirma Druck auf die Spieler ausgeübt haben, obwohl diese dem mutmaßlichen Betrüger nichts schuldeten. Als sich Hunderte von Kunden wegen der Inkassobriefe beschwerten und Anzeige erstatteten, flog William F. auf.


Schlecht gelaufen.

In Frankfurt oder Darmstadt wäre das nicht passiert, das mit dem Auffliegen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2012)

"William F":



> Prozess um den Betrug mit Kundenadressen vor dem Landgericht haben jetzt drei Adresshändler ausgesagt. Dem Krefelder *William* F. (27) wird vorgeworfen, mit aufgekauften Daten von ehemaligen *Gewinnspiel*-Kunden Straftaten begangen zu haben. Laut Anklage ließ er Inkassounternehmen Forderungen in ganz Deutschland eintreiben. Doch tatsächlich schuldeten die Opfer dem Unternehmen des mutmaßlichen Betrügers nichts, viele zahlten aus Angst trotzdem. Alle drei Zeugen betrieben Callcenter und kauften bei...


Stichwort: Medialog, Krefelder Callcenter-Mafia
ermittelt wird seit Frühjahr 2011, s.a.
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/pan...-gegen-bande-von-telefon-betruegern-1.1066990



> *Die Polizei hat bei einer bundesweiten Razzia gegen Telefon-Betrüger einen 26-jährigen Krefelder festgenommen. Dem Geschäftsführer eines Inkassobüros wird gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorgeworfen. Gegen elf weitere Tatverdächtige wird ermittelt. Die Gruppe soll von 1500 Geschädigten eine sechsstellige Summe kassiert haben. Insgesamt wurden 30 Objekte in NRW, Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Bayern durchsucht. Dabei stellten die Beamten große Vermögenswerte sicher. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft soll sich die Bande via Telefon illegal Adressdaten besorgt haben, anschließend wurden die Opfer von Inkassobüros zur Zahlung aufgefordert.*


 



> *Staatsanwaltschaft Krefeld*
> 
> 2 Js 933/10
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Krefeld führt unter dem Aktenzeichen 2 Js 933/10 ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen der Firmen *Medialog Marketing Company (MMC)*, *FS Zahlungsverwaltungsmanagement UG* und *KT Vermögensmanagement UG* in Krefeld wegen des Verdachts des Betruges zum Nachteil von vermeintlichen Kunden von Gewinnspieleintragungsdiensten.
> ...


 


> VON SEBASTIAN PETERS - zuletzt aktualisiert: 10.11.2011
> _Krefeld (RP)._ *Ein 27-Jähriger und eine dreiköpfige Bande aus Krefeld haben im Internet massiv Kunden betrogen.*
> Der Krefelder Staatsanwaltschaft ist ein großer Schlag gegen die Telefonabzock-Mafia gelungen. Gleich zwei betrügerische Netzwerke sollen von Krefeld aus in höchst kriminellen Strukturen agiert haben – vier Täter sitzen in U-Haft. Federführend war der junge Krefelder Staatsanwalt xxxx (33). Monatelang verfolgte er die Methoden des Abzock-Imperiums in Krefeld. Der Staatsanwalt sagte unserer Zeitung jetzt: "Man kann sagen, dass uns damit ein großer Schlag gelungen ist." Beide Fälle seien ähnlich gelagert.


 
wieder so ein "unanständiger" Staatsanwalt? 

Ich hab ein Herz für unanständige Staatsanwälte


----------



## habwasgelesen (21 November 2012)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-mit-angeblichen-lottogewinnen-id7313722.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Herz für unanständige Staatsanwälte


[X] Me too!
Jedenfalls gehören neben den Frankfurter und Darmstädter auch die Mannheimer Staatsanwälte nicht zu den "Unanständigen". Bei denen heißt es meist "weitere Ermittlungen sind nicht zielführend"
Übersetzt heißt das: "Es riecht nach Arbeit, und wir sind ja noch durch den Fall Kachelmann bereits damit ausgelastet"...... (Da musste ja der ganze Mannheimer Tross nach Zürich fliegen, um die erfundene Aussage einer Pseudo-Zeugin anzuhören  )


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Dezember 2012)

Unbekannter hält zwei Menschen fest - SEK-Einsatz
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten...senstamm-raetselhafter-ueberfall-2661294.html

Überfall auf Inkassobüro
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/heusenstamm/ueberfall-inkassobuero-heusenstamm-2662352.html


----------



## jupp11 (13 Dezember 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Überfall auf Inkassobüro
> http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/heusenstamm/ueberfall-inkassobuero-heusenstamm-2662352.html


http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=36082&key=standard_document_46959875


> "Wir gehen momentan von einem Raub aus", so ein Polizeisprecher am Donnerstag zu hr-online. Demnach fehlten Festplatten von Computern und Unterlagen. Welche Art von Informationen der Täter erbeuten konnte und ob es sich dabei um Informationen über "Schuldner" handelt, konnte die Polizei am Donnerstagmorgen nicht sagen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Dezember 2012)

Spannende Geschichte jedenfalls.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2012)

Na, da sind die aber jemanden gewaltig auf die Füße getreten, das er sich so extrem Bemerkbar machte....


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2012)

> Bei der „Firma im östlichen Industriegebiet“, von der die Polizei berichtet, handelt es sich um ein Inkassounternehmen in der Straße Im Seligenstädter Grund


Deu... Internetink... GmbH?
aha
sieht man ja auch hier
Passiert was am Seligenstädter Grund, sind oft die Seligenstädter Grund


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2012)

Das nenne ich doch mal eine "_feindliche Übernahme_"! Allein die Konstellation, dass die DIG aktuell für die Content4u aus Rodgau mahnt und die berechtigte Person der DIG der Abmahner der Büttelborner Brüder ist, lässt einem die Haare kalt aufstehen. Ich glaube hier bekommen ein paar Leute den Popo verhaun.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2012)

http://www.damm-legal.de/olg-muench...anken-gegen-abofallen-betreiber-ist-zulaessig


> OLG München, Urteil vom 15.11.2012, Az. 29 U 1481/12
> Art. 5 Abs. 1 S. 1 GG, § 823 Abs. 1 BGB
> 
> Das OLG München hat entschieden, dass der Aufruf einer Verbraucherzentrale, “Abofallenbetreibern das Handwerk zu legen”, indem man Banken zu der Kündigung von Konten der Abofallen-Betreiber auffordert, von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist. Der Aufruf (Wortlaut im Volltext unten) sei geeignet, dem von der Antragsgegnerin bekämpften Missstand zu begegnen, da der erwünschte Erfolg durch die Maßnahme gefördert werden könne. Eine Unverhältsnismäßigkeit liege nicht vor und die Antragsgegnerin verfolge auch keine eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2012)

http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/pres...bofallenbetreiber-war-nicht-rechtswidrig.html

(Landgericht München I, 18.10.2012, 25 O 1251/12) 


> Nach dem Amtsgericht Bonn hat nun auch das Landgericht München I die Vornahme einer auf dem Verbraucherschutzportal verbraucherschutz.tv erfolgten Verlinkung eines Aufrufs der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg zu Protestschreiben an Kreditinstitute mit dem Ziel der Aufgabe der Geschäftsbeziehung (landläufig als sog. "Kontoklatsche" bezeichnet) als nicht rechtswidrig bewertet.


Auf der verlinkten Seite sind auch die Zusammenhänge und personellen Verflechtungen zu finden. Tragende Rollen übernimmt Bernd der Wecker.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2012)

http://klawtext.blogspot.de/2012/12/abofallen-inkassofirma-mit-waffengewalt.html


> Jetzt möchte ich natürlich wissen, ob die Daten meiner Mandanten davon betroffen sind, und werde mal einen kleinen Brief schreiben. Auch wenn nach § 42a BDSG (Bundesdatenschutzgesetz) die Firma eigentlich von sich aus auf meine Mandanten zugehen müsste - ist sie danach doch verpflichtet, derartige (Über-)Fälle unverzüglich der zuständigen Aufsichtsbehörde sowie den Betroffenen mitzuteilen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2012)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/politik/politik-lokal/neue-tricks-beim-telefonbetrug-2680128.html



> Ein paar Telefonanschlüsse auf dem Balkan, mehrere Hunderttausend Adressen von Datenhändlern und ordentlich krimineller Unternehmergeist: Das war das Handwerkszeug zweier Männer, die kurz vor Weihnachten vom Landgericht Frankfurt zu mehrjährigen Betrugshaftstrafen verurteilt worden sind.


 


> Das verschärfte Anti-Abzocke-Gesetz, sagt Gerd Billen, Vorstand des Verbraucherzentrale-Bundesverbandes (Vzbv), müsse endlich ins Parlament. Zentrale Vzbv-Forderung: Verträge aus unerlaubten Anrufen sollen alle nur noch schriftlich bestätigt gelten - *wie das eine EU-Richtlinie seit Ende 2011 vorsehe*. Dann lohne sich der Spuk nicht mehr.


Deutschland ist im europäischen Vergleich ein Abzockparadies und somit ein Hemmnis für den Verbraucherschutz. Trotzdem wird uns notorisch das Gegenteil vorgelogen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2012)

sorry, falscher Thread.


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2013)

http://www.mdr.de/mdr-info/abofalle104.html


> Betrüger haben die Lücke im Gesetz gefunden


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 Januar 2013)

Da ist der mdr nun auch aufgewacht.


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2013)

http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/home/_pressemitteilung/?id=230

09.01.2013 // Landgericht Düsseldorf: Rechnungsstellung und Mahntätigkeit der GWE-Wirtschaftsinformationsges. mbH wettbewerbswidrig


> Das Landgericht Düsseldorf bestätigte die Auffassung des DSW: Der Versuch, durch Rechnungsübersendungen, Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben, so gewonnene „Kunden“ zu Zahlungen zu bewegen, stelle eine geschäftlich unlautere Handlung im Sinne von § 3 Abs. 1 UWG und § 4 Nr. 1 UWG dar. Es konstatiert ein systematisches Vorgehen der GWE-Wirtschaftsinformationsges. mbH, indem ihr Geschäftsmodell darauf abziele, aus der Täuschung gewonnene Unterschriften dazu zu verwenden, nicht bestehende Forderungen einzutreiben. Die Kammer nennt in diesem Zusammenhang ausdrücklich den Terminus „Vertragsfalle“. Die Mahntätigkeit stelle eine systematische Fortsetzung des früheren Verhaltens, also der Formularaussendung, dar. Durch die Androhung erheblicher Nachteile für den Fall der Weigerung würden Geschäftsleute durch Ausübung von Druck davon abgehalten, ihre Rechte im Hinblick auf das mindestens anfechtbare Zustandekommen eines Vertrages durchzusetzen.
> 
> Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die GWE-Wirtschaftsinformationsges. mbH hiergegen Berufung einlegt.


Getäuschte Kunden und massives Inkasso-Stalking gibt es bei den seit Jahren verbreiteten Abobetrügereien im Internet genauso.

Ist das UWG neu oder hat keiner aufgepasst?


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2013)

Bezüglich der Abofallen hat sich niemand an die durchaus möglich gewesene Taktik herangetraut, die fortgesetzten Inkassomahnungen bei ersichtlich nicht bestehenden Ansprüchen als UWG-widrig abzumahnen. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, was das genutzt hätte. Es wäre eben nach dem Unterlassungsurteil gegen Inkassobutze A danach die neue Inkassobutze B auf den Plan getreten und hätte genau so weitergemacht.

Problem des deutschen Wettbewerbsrechts ist das Vollzugsdefizit, was sich aus der Tatsache ergibt, dass immer nur eine Unterlassung für künftige Verstöße verlangt werden kann, und dass nicht gleich sofort eine saftige Sanktion verhängt werden kann, wie das fast überall im europäischen Ausland rechtlich möglich ist. In England oder in Frankreich wären Leute wie der Stacheldrahtkönig oder der Halmfruchtverwamser niemals so aufgeblüht, sondern sie hätten gleich am Anfang schon eine fette Sanktion aufgebrummt gekriegt und sich dann überlegen müssen, ob künftige weitere Versuche dieser Art wirklich lohnen.

Problem des deutschen Wettbewerbsrechts ist das Verharren auf dem inzwischen überkommenen Unterlassungsklageprinzip, das so nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> In England oder in Frankreich wären Leute wie der Stacheldrahtkönig oder der Halmfruchtverwamser niemals so aufgeblüht, sondern sie hätten gleich am Anfang schon eine fette Sanktion aufgebrummt gekriegt und sich dann überlegen müssen, ob künftige weitere Versuche dieser Art wirklich lohnen.


So wie in Italien >http://www.zdnet.de/41540799/frankf...in-italien-zu-960-000-euro-strafe-verurteilt/


> Euro Content mit Sitz in Frankfurt ist in Italien zu einer Strafe von 960.000 Euro verurteilt worden. Das Unternehmen steckt offenbar hinter der italienischen Abofallen-Site easy-download.info. Zusätzlich zur Geldstrafe muss es das Gerichtsurteil auf der Site sowie auf der Registrierungsseite für Neukunden veröffentlichen. Angeblich bestehen auch Verbindungen zu einer deutschen Download-Site der Premium Content GmbH.


Daher haben sie es erst gar nicht in andern Ländern versucht


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2013)

http://tagesschau.de/inland/verbraucherschutz112.html


> Verbraucher sollen künftig besser vor Abzocke im Internet und am Telefon geschützt werden. Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger bestätigte, dass sich die Koalition auf ein Regelungspaket geeinigt habe. Es soll wohl am 6. Februar im Kabinett beschlossen und nach der parlamentarischen Beratung noch in dieser Legislaturperiode verabschiedet werden.





> Zudem sollen die Bürger stärker vor den zweifelhaften Methoden einiger Inkasso-Firmen geschützt werden. Diese versuchten immer wieder, Forderungen einzutreiben, die gar nicht existierten, kritisierte der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2013)

Das ist wieder einmal eine riesige Augenwischerei! Hatte nicht die Justizzypresse bereits ein Gesetz erlassen, welches Abmahnkosten für Erstverstöße von Privatpersonen auf 100 Euro begrenzt? Und wurde dieses Gesetz nicht durch Justizzypresses Personal in den Gerichten unterlaufen, die auch bei Erstverstößen von Privatpersonen gewerbliches Handeln erkennen konnten? 

Und das mit den "neuen" Bestimmungen für Inkassobutzen dürfte wohl nicht das Geringste bewirken.

Warum fehlen bezüglich der schriftlichen Bestätigung die Zeitschriftenaboaufdrücker?

Wieder mal eines der Schrottgesetze, die schwarz-gelb den Bürgern als "Fortschritt" weismachen möchte.

NB: BLÖD schreibt heute dazu u.a.:


> Wer so einen Anruf bekommt, unbedingt Namen und wenn möglich Nummer des Anbieters notieren, bei der Bundesnetzagentur (Tel: 0291/99 55 206) anzeigen.


Was können die Wartestäbchen denn mit gespooften Rufnummern anfangen???


----------



## Hippo (31 Januar 2013)

Sei doch froh daß sich wenigstens ein bißchen was bewegt...
Klar könnte es mehr sein - also weiterkämpfen


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2013)

Die Politik schleppt sich immer mit 10 Jahren Abstand hinter den Banditen her.

Wenn es kein Geschäft mehr ist und die Masche ohnehin tot ist, kommt ein Gesetz. Das "beendet" dann das Problem.

Das war bei der Dialerei so, das passiert jetzt mit der Abobetrügerei. Inkassostalking hat noch mindestens 5 Jahre ...


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Das war bei der Dialerei so, das passiert jetzt mit der Abobetrügerei. Inkassostalking hat noch mindestens 5 Jahre ...


...und mit der Appzocke sowie dem Betrug über Drittanbieterforderungen bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang. Diese neuen Probleme, die seit 2008 etwa greifen, sind von der Politik noch nicht einmal thematisiert worden.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...und mit der Appzocke sowie dem Betrug über Drittanbieterforderungen bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang. Diese neuen Probleme, die seit 2008 etwa greifen, sind von der Politik noch nicht einmal thematisiert worden.


Und sogar die Büttelborner Brüder bzw. einer davon mischt da auch jetzt mit.

http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/01/28...dtlein-ist-jetzt-ein-mehrwertdiensteanbieter/


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und sogar die Büttelborner Brüder bzw. einer davon mischt da auch jetzt mit.
> 
> http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/01/28...dtlein-ist-jetzt-ein-mehrwertdiensteanbieter/


 
Bei jeder Sauerei
ist Büttelborn dabei......


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2013)

Das ist genau genommen schon reguliert. Es geht um Anwählprogramme zu Minderwertsdiensten. Das heißt "Dialer" und müsste vor Verwendung registriert werden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-0900-oder-wap-billing-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/

Es kümmert sich nur niemand darum, die Regulierungebehörde selbst auch nicht.

Die Regulierung für Dialer war bewusst technologieneutral formuliert. Ob der Dialer Window- oder Android-kompatibel ist, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## bernhard (31 Januar 2013)

Neiddiskussion abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/Über-das-lotterleben.41598/


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Hatte nicht die Justizzypresse bereits ein Gesetz erlassen, welches Abmahnkosten für Erstverstöße von Privatpersonen auf 100 Euro begrenzt? Und wurde dieses Gesetz nicht durch Justizzypresses Personal in den Gerichten unterlaufen, die auch bei Erstverstößen von Privatpersonen gewerbliches Handeln erkennen konnten?





			
				Lawblog schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanterweise haben wir ein Gesetz, das die Anwaltskosten für Filesharing-Abmahnungen auf 100 Euro begrenzt. Es gilt schon seit Jahren – doch gebracht hat es nichts





			
				Lawblog schrieb:
			
		

> *Offenkundig besteht auch nicht der Wille, ernsthaft etwas daran zu ändern.* Stattdessen legt die Bundesjutizministerin jetzt einen Entwurf vor, der die alten Fehler wiederholt. Denn statt eine klare Linie zu fahren, werden die alten Ausnahmen lediglich neu formuliert. Nun geht es nicht ums gewerbliche Ausmaß, sondern die “besonderen Umstände des Einzelfalls”. Oder der “Anzahl und Schwere der Rechtsverletzungen”.


Quelle:
Udo Vetters Lawblog


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2013)

Das prekäre an der Sache mi der 100-€-Deckelung ist doch allein schon die Tasache, dass führende Abmahnanwälte auf dem Gebiet an der Vorlage zur Gesetzgebung mitgewirkt haben.

Hier ein repräsentatives Interview eines Vertreters einer Münchener Kanzlei: http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/532152.

Da wird juristisch vorgelegt und letztlich wird erst einmal jedem Nutzer schon bei der ersten Rechtsverletzung mit einem einzigen Filmchen die Gewerbsmäßigkeit unterstellt - seriös ist was anderes. Zur Erinnerung: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Mein Patenkind hatte neulich auch erst das Problem...


Da kann man nur zustimmen: 





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Udo Vetters Lawblog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nenne das hier gern


Reducal schrieb:


> Deutschland ist auch nur eine Bananenrepublik, in der jeder machen kann, was er will


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2013)

... wenn er das Geld hat, Einfluss auf die Politik zu nehmen.


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2013)

http://www.ksta.de/recht/koeder-im-...nicht-komplett-gebannt,21117296,21611850.html


> Zwar hat der Gesetzgeber durch die „Button-Lösung“ das Risiko solcher Abo-Fallen gemindert: Seit dem 1. August 2012 müssen Verbraucher vor einem Kauf durch einen Button darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, dass eine Leistung kostenpflichtig ist. Allerdings umgehen Betrüger das Gesetz mit Business-Portalen. Der Vertrag wird dabei vordergründig zwischen Geschäftsleuten geschlossen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> ... wenn er das Geld hat, Einfluss auf die Politik zu nehmen.


Ein Bekannter hatte mich mal um Hilfe gebeten, da er von den betreffenden Münchner Anwälten http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/532152 abgemahnt wurde. Er hatte auf einem Flohmarkt eine Rammstein-CD erworben und zwei Jahre später bei eBay zum Verkauf hereingesetzt. Nach einigen Tagen dann Post der betreffenden Kanzlei mit Unterlassungserklärung und 800 Euro Abmahnkosten, da die betreffende CD wohl illegal angefertigt wurde. Er (und auch ich) konnte das jedoch nicht erkennen, da alles (auch das Cover) sehr gut gemacht war.

In dieser Sache telefonierte ich seinerzeit mit dem Leiter des Referats Urheber- und Verlagsrecht beim Bundesministerium der Justiz. Der empfahl dem Bekannten (damals Gymnasiast und grad volljährig geworden), er möge doch mit der betreffenden Kanzlei reden, um günstigere Abmahnkosten auszuhandeln.


			
				StA. P. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir in dem von Ihnen geschilderten Fall die Mühe gemacht, bei der Kanzlei anzurufen und zu Fragen, wie hier mit Personen verfahren wird, die tatsächlich nur in einem Einzelfall gesetzwidrig gehandelt haben. Die Kanzlei hat angeregt, doch einfach einmal anzurufen, dann könne die Sache zu vertretbaren Konditionen aus der Welt geschafft werden.


 
Er bzw. seine Eltern schalteten dann doch einen Anwalt ein, der eine Halbierung der Kosten erreichen konnte. Nach Abzug seiner Anwaltskosten hatte er noch wenigstens 300 Euro gespart.


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2013)

Das zeigt doch wie absurd das Ganze ist. Weitergegeben wurde maximal 1 CD, kleinere Menge ist ja gar nicht möglich (von ner Single abgesehen). Wiederholungsgefahr war von vornherein gleich Null, wo soll der denn eine Zweite CD davon herbekommen um damit noch öfter zu handeln.


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2013)

http://www.fr-online.de/recht,21157310,21634552,item,3.html


> Hierbei komme zwar kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, dennoch werden fiktive Abo-Kosten abgerechnet.


Falsch.

Die Banditen buchen echtes Geld ab.


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2013)

Das ging ja schnell.

http://www.vzbv.de/11149.htm


> Die Einigung hielt jedoch nicht lange. Das Gesetzespaket wurde wegen weiteren Abstimmungsbedarfs vertagt.


Die Regierung hat sich nicht einmal richtig gestritten ...


----------



## Nanni (7 Februar 2013)

Vielleicht soll ja doch noch das zweifelhafte Zustandekommen von Zeitschriftenabos in das Paket mit aufgenommen werden. 
Bei mindestens der Hälfte der Gewinnspielanrufe sollen ja entweder durch angebliche Gewinne oder durch angebliche Schulden die Zeitschriftenabos erst untergeschoben werden.


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir noch eine Regierung bekommen, die das Problem auch lösen will ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 Februar 2013)

Da wirste aber keine finden, jedenfalls nicht hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Da wirste aber keine finden, jedenfalls nicht hier in Deutschland.


Kann ich voll und ganz unterstreichen!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Februar 2013)

> *Streit: Gesetz gegen Internet-Abzocke droht zu scheitern*
> 
> _Kulturstaatsminister Neumann als "Schutzpatron" der Massenabmahner?_


http://www.teltarif.de/anti-abzocke-gesetz-bernd-neumann/news/49968.html

Die Lobby scheint sich wieder durchzusetzen.


----------



## sascha (13 Februar 2013)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/02/cdu-politiker-bremst-gesetz-gegen-abmahn-abzocke-aus-7335/


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2013)

http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/loka...parkasse-prueft-dubiose-kontakte-2750535.html


> Die Firma sitzt in Berlin und hat sich mit ihren Abofallen bundesweit einen schlechten Namen gemacht. Weil sich das rumspricht und sich immer mehr Sparkassen und Banken weigern, der Firma ein Girokonto einzurichten, müssen die Fallensteller über Land ziehen – und sind jetzt auch bei der Sparkasse Soest gelandet.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Februar 2013)

http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...ticle113792261/Anti-Abzocke-Gesetz-kommt.html


> Nach koalitionsinternen Querelen zum geplanten Gesetz gegen Abzocke im Internet ist doch noch eine Einigung in Sicht. Kulturstaatsminister Bernd Neumann sagte im Kulturausschuss des Bundestages, er habe sich mit dem zuständigen Bundesjustizministerium auf eine Lösung verständigt. Der Gesetzentwurf sei nun an die Länder und Verbände versandt und könne voraussichtlich im März im Kabinett beraten werden. Das Gesetz soll unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken am Telefon und im Internet eindämmen.


Und was ist die Lösung?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Februar 2013)

Ob sie den Abmahnteil ganz rausgenommen haben? Man wird sehen...


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2013)

http://www.damm-legal.de/lg-bonn-ke...teverzeichnis-ua-wegen-arglistiger-taeuschung


> 1.
> Die Gestaltung des von der Klägerin genutzten Formulars lässt den sicheren Schluss zu, dass die Klägerin die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots bewusst verschleiert und dadurch arglistig getäuscht hat.
> 
> a)
> Die Voraussetzungen einer Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 Abs. 1 BGB liegen vor, wenn durch positives Tun oder durch pflichtwidriges Unterlassen bei dem Geschäftspartner ein Irrtum erregt oder unterhalten und dadurch die Willensentschließung des Geschäftspartners beeinflusst wird (vgl. Staudinger/Singer, BGB, Neubearb. 2011, § 123 Rn. 11). Das Verhalten des Täuschenden muss geeignet sein, bei dem Geschäftspartner eine Fehlvorstellung hervorzurufen und dadurch die Abgabe einer Willenserklärung zu erwirken, die andernfalls nicht abgegeben würde (vgl. LG Hamburg, Urt. v. 14.01.2011, 309 S 66/10 [juris, Rn. 50]). Arglistig handelt der Täuschende dabei, wenn er die Entwicklung oder Aufrechterhaltung einer Fehlvorstellung und deren Einfluss auf die Willensentschließung zumindest billigend in Kauf nimmt (vgl. Staudinger/Singer, BGB, Neubearb. 2011, § 123 Rn. 47).


Das passt genau auf alle Fallgrubenabgebote der Nutzlosbanden.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2013)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/69803863/mit-einer-unterschrift-in-die-abo-falle-viele-bramscher-betroffen


> Mit einer Unterschrift in die Abo-Falle - viele Bramscher betroffen
> 
> Bramsche. Es gibt Unterschriften, die können richtig teuer werden. Ein Federstrich auf einem Formular des kaum bekannten Online-Branchenverzeichnisses Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale.de gehört dazu.





> Allein aus Bramsche sind auf der Internetseite der Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale 37 Einträge aus der Hasestadt zu finden, darunter neben Firmen einige Vereine und sogar eine kirchliche Vereinigung.


http://branchensurfer.com/2013/02/25/die-gewerbeauskunft-zentrale-erweitert-ihr-portfolio/


> Die Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale erweitert ihr Portfolio
> 
> Geschrieben von: PR-Gateway Am 25. Februar 2013 unter Internet
> 
> Mit einer neuen Internetseite zum Thema Sport erweitert die Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale ihr Angebot an Informationsportalen und bietet nunmehr zwölf verschiedene Projekte an auf denen interessierte Nutzer sich mit Informationen versorgen können.





> GWE Wirtschaftsinformations GmbH
> Hauptstr. 34
> 40597 Düsseldorf


Das hört also so schnell nicht auf.


----------



## dvill (1 März 2013)

http://www.inkasso.de/presse/pressemeldungen/schwarzeschafe/index.html


> Zu den „schwarzen Schafen“ zählen sicherlich auch unseriöse Geschäftemacher, die massenweise Mahnungen auf Forderungen verschicken, die vor keinem deutschen Gericht im Klageverfahren durchzusetzen wären, zum Beispiel aus Abofallen oder dubiosen Gewinnspielen. Solche Abzocker setzen auf die juristische Unkenntnis vieler Verbraucher und spekulieren darauf, dass zumindest ein Bruchteil von ihnen zahlt, nur um „Ruhe zu haben“. Diese Abzocker gefährden den Rechtsfrieden, und sie gefährden den guten Ruf unserer Branche.


Die Gefahr ist aber nicht so groß, dass Taten gefragt wären. Schöne Sonntagsreden reichen.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2013)

Natürlich bedrohen unseriöse Inkassobüros massiv den Rechtsfrieden. Diese Erkenntnis ist nicht neu, hat sich aber immerhin jetzt bis zum BDIU herumgesprochen. Die erforderlichen Schlussfolgerungen allerdings zieht man nur ungern.

Wie wäre es beispielsweise mit einer Regelung, die das Inkassobüro direkt in zivilrechtliche Durchgriffshaftung nehmen würde, wenn sich herausstellt, dass es den Mandanten gar nicht gibt? Etwa bei einer Phantasieforderung für "Gewinnspieleintragungssysteme". Da hat z.B. ein Kieler Inkassobüro Forderungen für einen "Schweizer Mandanten" geltend gemacht, zu dem es im Schweizer Handelsregister gar keinen Eintrag gab. Wenn jetzt die Betroffenen die Kosten z.B. für die anwaltliche außergerichtliche Forderungsabwehr in einer Durchgriffshaftung direkt dem Inkassobüro auferlegen könnten, dann wäre sofort Schluss mit solchen Mahnungen für Phantasieforderungen. Bisher geht das leider nicht bzw. nur mit hohem Kostenrisiko.

Aber nein! Gemäß des uneingestandenen Freiheitsdrangs der Branche muss es einem Inkassobüro möglich sein dürfen, auch mal eine Phantasieforderung geltend zu machen. Der rechtsunkundige Bürger darf dann zum Anwalt gehen und sich wegen einer Forderung von 80 Euro für 40 Euro eine Erstberatung holen.

Was jeder anderen Berufsgruppe ganz selbstverständlich verboten ist, das darf ein Inkassobüro straflos machen. Der Arzt, der Leistungen gegenüber der Krankenkasse berechnet, die er nicht erbracht hat, verliert seine Kassenzulassung. Aber das Inkassobüro, das nicht bestehende Forderungen eines nicht existierenden "Mandanten" eingetrieben hat, darf ungestört weitermachen. Findet der BDIU das richtig?


----------



## Hippo (3 März 2013)

anscheinend schon ...


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2013)

Der BDIU und die gesamten Lobbyisten (vor allem die blau-gelb gefärbten...) verhindern seit Jahrzehnten eine transparente Gesetzgebung im Forderungseinzug, abseits der bereits bekannten Schwamm- und Gummiparagraphen des RDG.

Selbst eine verbindliche Gebührenordnung für Inkassobüros (analog zur BRAO bei Anwälten) wurde erfolgreich verhindert. Obwohl die meisten Gerichte inzwischen Inkassokosten jenseits einer 1-fachen BRAO-Gebühr als überhöht ansehen, hat man hier leider einen schwer kalkulierbaren Ermessensspielraum, und es ist immer möglich, dass man an einen stieseligen Amtsrichter gerät, der dem Inkassobüro alle möglichen Mondlandegebühren zuspricht, weil es eben keine explizite Regelung gibt, sondern nur eine etablierte Rechtsprechung, an die der Amtsrichter aber nicht zwingend gebunden ist. Seit Jahrzehnten verhindern die Lobbyisten einschließlich des BDIU, dass es hier endlich Rechtssicherheit gibt.

Die gleichen Lobbyisten haben im Zuge des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens zum RDG (2007) aktiv verhindert, dass endlich verbindliche Regelungen aufgenommen wurden, wonach unseriösen Inkassobüros die Erlaubnis zu entziehen ist. Begründet wurde dies mit angeblich alternativlosen "eurpäischen Harmonisierungsbestrebungen". Da verwundert es aber, dass es z.B. in England (EU-Mitglied!) durchaus belastbare und konkrete Bestimmungen gibt (die "debt collection guidances" des O.F.T.), nach denen bei einem bestimmten Verhalten einem "debt collector" dort sofort die license zu entziehen ist.


> _2.2 (Unfair Practices)[...]_
> _b. leaving out or presenting information in such a way that it creates a false or misleading impression or exploits debtors' lack of knowledge_
> _c. those contacting debtors not making clear who they are, who they work for, what their role is, what the purpose of the contact is [...]_
> _ h. asking or instructing debtors to make contact on premium rate telephone numbers"_


In England geht das merkwürdigerweise alles.

Aber au weh! Oh schreck! Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn ein deutsches Inkassobüro nicht mehr die fehlende Rechtskenntnis des Schuldners ausnutzen dürfte. Das muss weiter möglich sein! Sonst bricht die deutsche Wirtschaft zusammen. Und dass jetzt mit der Neuregelung das Inkasso wenigstens die Identität des "Gläubigers" offenlegen muss, das war schon das höchste der Gefühle und hat sicher auch dem BDIU diverse Schmerzensschreie entlockt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2013)

Eine andere alte Sache:



jupp11 schrieb:


> Geht um Belleros Premium Media Limited, die mit diversen Seiten abgezockt hat:
> wahlinfo2009.de , 99downloads.de usw : >> http://abzocknews.blogspot.com/2009/03/belleros-premium-media-ltd-mit-neuen.html


-->
http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/03/15...om-bgh-als-unbegrundet-verworfen/#more-104743



> Mit Beschluss vom 13.02.13 hat der BGH die Revisionen um den Komplex der Abofallen aus und um Hamburg (Online-Downloaden-Service Ltd., Online Premium Content Ltd., Belleros Premium Media Ltd.) verworfen. Die Urteile des Landgerichts Hamburg (Az. 608 KLs 8/11) vom 21.03.12 sind somit rechtskräftig und bleiben bestehen


(Quelle: abzocknews.de)
-->



> Die Geschädigten haben die Möglichkeit, im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung auf die gesicherten Vermögenswerte zuzugreifen. Eine formlose Anmeldung von Ansprüchen bei dem Gericht oder bei der Staatsanwaltschaft hat keine Rechtswirkungen und ist deshalb zwecklos; eine Verteilung gesicherter Werte durch das Gericht oder die Staatsanwaltschaft findet nicht statt. Geschädigte, die beabsichtigen, auf die gesicherten Vermögenswerte zuzugreifen, mögen sich mit einem Rechtsanwalt oder einer öffentlichen Rechtsauskunftsstelle in Verbindung setzen. Diese können über die zur Durchsetzung der Ansprüche einzuleitenden zivilrechtlichen Schritte Auskunft erteilen. Das Gericht oder die Staatsanwaltschaft sind zur Erteilung weiterer Auskünfte über die von den Geschädigten zu ergreifenden Maßnahmen nicht befugt.
> 
> Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die *Gesamtzahl der Geschädigten mindestens 65.000* beträgt und sich der *Gesamtschaden auf mindestens EUR 4.500.000* beläuft.


 (Quelle: Landgericht Hamburg)


----------



## dvill (31 März 2013)

http://www.daserste.de/information/...s/sendung/swr/2013/online-kriminelle-100.html


> Betrug mit Abofallen im Internet
> 
> Überforderte Ermittler sind oft chancenlos gegenüber Online-Kriminellen. Und selbst wenn sie doch einmal erwischt werden, können die Täter der Justiz weiter ein Schnippchen schlagen. Das zeigt der Fall M. B.. Seine Masche: Abofallen im Internet.


----------



## dvill (31 März 2013)

http://www.e-recht24.de/news/haftun...les-suchvorschlaege-gerichtlich-vorgehen.html


> Firma wird mit „Abzocke“ und „Betrug“ in Verbindung gebracht
> 
> Das eben beschriebene Problem betraf die Betreiberin eines Online-Branchenbuches. So wurden bei der Eingabe bestimmter Begriffe bei Google, die sich auf deren Firma bezogen, diese durch die Autocomplete-Funktion mit Begriffen wie „Adressbuchschwindel“ oder „Adressbuchbetrug“ in Verbindung gebracht und im Suchfeld angezeigt. Bei der Eingabe weiterer Textfragmente wurde neben der kompletten Internetadresse des Online-Branchenbuches Worte wie „Abzocke“ oder „Betrug“ angezeigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (1 April 2013)

Kannte Bettina Wulff das Urteil?


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2013)

gute Frage ...


----------



## dvill (2 April 2013)

> WISO plus: Achtung Abzocke
> 
> Der Erfindungsreichtum von Abzockern aller Art kennt keine Grenzen, im Internet, aber auch auf Messen und am Telefon. Abo-Abzocken gibt es bei Zeitschriften, aber auch bei Schnäppchen-Webseiten.


http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1873364/WISO-plus-Achtung-Abzocke?bc=svp;sv0&flash=off


----------



## dvill (16 April 2013)

Manchmal gewinnt sogar der Rechtsstaat.

http://beck-aktuell.beck.de/news/lg...-rechtsanwalt-wegen-abmahn-betruges-ist-recht


> LG Osnabrück: Urteil gegen M. B. und einen Rechtsanwalt wegen Abmahn-Betruges ist rechtskräftig
> 
> zu BGH, Beschluss vom 03.04.2013 - 3 StR 408/12.
> 
> Das Urteil des Landgerichts Osnabrück vom 17.02.2012 wegen Abmahn-Betruges im Zusammenhang mit e-cards im Prozess gegen M. B. und den Rechtsanwalt B. S. (Az.: 15 KLs 35/09) ist rechtskräftig. Wie das Gericht mitteilt, hat der Bundesgerichtshof die Revisionen der beiden Angeklagten mit Beschluss vom 03.04.2013 verworfen (Az.: 3 StR 408/12).


Der Schreihals hinter dem Stacheldraht pflegt neuerdings viel Zurückhaltung.


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> ...viel Zurückhaltung.


Nach dem Frankfurt anscheinend wohl gesonnener war, steht immerhin noch in Darmstadt und noch irgendwo eine Entscheidung aus.


----------



## dvill (16 April 2013)

Das LG Osnabrück schreibt: http://www.landgericht-osnabrueck.n...gation_id=22465&article_id=114411&_psmand=157


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2013)

Das heißt doch, dass man die beiden Herrn ganz offiziell als verurteilte Betrüger bezeichnen kann?

Und ob Herr S. jetzt seine Anwaltszulassung verliert?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 April 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> ...seine Anwaltszulassung verliert?


 
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/brao/__14.html


> § 14 Rücknahme und Widerruf der Zulassung
> 
> 
> > (2) Die Zulassung zur Rechtsanwaltschaft ist zu widerrufen
> > 2. wenn der Rechtsanwalt infolge strafgerichtlicher Verurteilung die Fähigkeit zur Bekleidung öffentlicher Ämter verloren hat;


http://www.soldan.de/WebRoot/SoldanDB/Shops/Soldan/Sample/3-8240-0707-X_LP.pdf (siehe 33)


> Nicht jede strafgerichtliche Verurteilung führt automatisch zum Widerruf der Anwaltszulassung. Dies ist nur der Fall, wenn der Rechtsanwalt hierdurch die Fähigkeit zur Bekleidung öffentlicher Ämter verloren hat (§ 14 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BRAO). Diese strafrechtliche Nebenfolge tritt kraft Gesetzes für die Dauer von fünf Jahren ein, wenn der Rechtsanwalt wegen eines Verbrechens, und zwar auch wegen Versuchs, Teilnahme oder strafbarer Vorbereitung zur Freiheitsstrafe von mindestens einem Jahr verurteilt wird (§ 45 Abs. 1 StGB)


Von "Verbrechen" lese ich hier nichts, auch wenn das Strafmaß im Einzelfall mehr als ein Jahr beträgt:





> wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges


Ob da die Rechtsanwaltskammer München noch Entscheidungsgewalt hat, kann durchaus erst mal bezweifelt werden. Weiter abwarten kann man hier aber dennoch.


----------



## Devilfrank (17 April 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Das heißt doch, dass man die beiden Herrn ganz offiziell als verurteilte Betrüger bezeichnen kann?


Das haben sie ja nun schriftlich.


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...-abofallen-die-abzock-zombies_aid_959157.html


> Abzocker flüchten von Bank zu Bank
> 
> Wenn Sie den Abzockern richtig wehtun wollen, dann informieren Sie deren Bank, sobald Sie auf einer Rechnung eine Bankverbindung sehen. Denn kündigt die Bank das Konto der Abzocker, versiegt deren Geldfluss. Die Vendis GmbH sah sich wegen solcher Beschwerden gezwungen, innerhalb der letzten Monate mehrmals die Bank zu wechseln: von der Agrarbank zur Wirecardbank zur Volksbank Lauterbach-Schlitz zur GLS Gemeinschaftsbank zur – man höre und staune – Deutschen Bank und zuletzt zur Sparkasse Soest


----------



## bernhard (26 April 2013)

http://www.ombudsmann.at/schlichtun...n__dafuer_Datenschutzprobleme_stark_gestiegen


> Die „B2B“-Abzocke richtet sich mit Lock-Angeboten und durch Werbung auf Social Media-Kanälen vorgeblich an Gewerbetreibende. In Wahrheit werden Konsumenten gezielt in eine Kostenfalle gelockt. Es wird der Eindruck vermittelt, dass man nach einer kurzen Registrierung Konkursware, z. B. iPhones und Energydrinks, zu extrem günstigen Preisen erstehen kann. Insbesondere die Abzocker Melango.de GmbH und Vendis GmbH sorgen für Probleme.


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2013)

Der total durchgeknallte Netzganove baut die Stacheldrahtfestung zurück:

http://beluga59.org/2013/05/18/burat-gibt-prokura-ab-an-familie-neugeboren/

"Solvenza24" klingt viel weniger bedrohlich für den Geldbeutel als "DIG Deutsche Internetinkasso".


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 Mai 2013)

Das übliche Vorgehen wenn Namen von Firmen und Personen komplett verbrannt sind. Man erinnert sich ja auch noch an diesen dubiosen Überfall.

Man tauscht den Firmennamen, den Firmen(Briefkasten)standort und Personen aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2013)

Vielleicht nennt man sich ja auch mal insolvenza.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Mai 2013)

Schmarotzer24 wäre eigentlich treffender.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Mai 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Alles über Oxxx Txxx: Vom Muttersöhnchen zum meistgehassten Inkasso-Anwalt


Er residiert jetzt in München, Maximilianstraße 13:


> Rechtsanwalt T. ist seit 2000 als Rechtsanwalt tätig.  Nach einigen Jahren als Einzelanwalt und in einer Bürogemeinschaft, sowie mehrjähriger Tätigkeit als Inhaber einer Inkassokanzlei mit mehr als 100 Mitarbeitern, ist Rechtsanwalt T. nun in München als Rechtsanwalt tätig.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Anklage gegen Oxxx Txxx zugelassen: http://drschmitz.info/anklage-gegen-olaf-tank-zugelassen.html


Von  der seit April 2012 bis heute nichts mehr zu lesen/hören ist. Anscheinend will man das Verfahren einschlafen lassen und auf eine  Verjährung ( 3 Jahre) zusteuern


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (29 Mai 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Anscheinend will man das Verfahren einschlafen lassen und auf eine Verjährung ( 3 Jahre) zusteuern


 
Das wäre doch sicher schon Strafvereitelung im Amt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2013)

Sie sind halt selten, die Staatsanwälte und Richter, die sich für eine Sahe einsetzen und nicht davor zurück schrecken, dafür erstens ihren Verstand und zweitens ihr Herz einzusetzen...

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ree...ger-durch-und-durch-id7985132.html?ciuac=true




> „Sie sind ein Betrüger durch und durch und vielleicht merken Sie das nicht einmal mehr“, schloss der Vorsitzende Richter der Wirtschaftsstrafkammer Christian Henckel seine Urteilsbegründung.
> (...)
> Die Kammer hatte keinen Zweifel daran, dass der Verbraucherschutzverein, bei dem die Mitglieder 89,90 Euro jährlichen Vereinsbeitrag zahlen mussten, in betrügerischer Absicht gegründet wurde. „Dafür spricht, dass Sie weder fachlich, personell noch technisch dazu in der Lage waren, Ihren Leistungskatalog zu erfüllen“, begründete der Richter. Der Angeklagte habe den Vereinsmitgliedern mit „marktschreierischen Übertreibungen“ Leistungen versprochen wie z.B. Schutz vor Telefonterror, anwaltliche Hilfe, Vorhalten von Software zur Löschung von Bankdaten, die in betrügerische Hände geraten waren. „All das war nichts als heiße Luft“, resümierte der Richter, der in diesem Zusammenhang von einem „betrügerischen Gesamtkunstwerk“ sprach.
> (...)


 
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...uer-sven-l-fuer-verbraucher-abzocke-1.3418365


> L. habe vor Gericht mit "Lügen, Halbwahrheiten, Täuschungen und Tricks" agiert, hieß es. Und Richter Henckel schilderte ausführlich, was L. den angeworbenen Mitgliedern hätte sagen müssen, wenn er bei der Wahrheit geblieben wäre: "Ich weiß, dass ihr armen alten Leute ständig angerufen werdet und Sorgen um eure Daten habt. Ich möchte eure Sorgen ein wenig verstärken, um an euer Geld zu kommen. Ich kann auch sonst nichts für euch tun, ich habe keine Fachanwälte, stehe alleine da und bin wegen Betruges vorbestraft."


 
Leider sind solche Juristen (denn das sind sie ja erstaunlicherweise trotzdem...) viel zu selten.

Danke an die liebe Sammlerin solch wunderschöner Berichte. You made my day again.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2013)

Verjährung tritt nach 5 Jahren ein, aber nur dann, wenn nicht zwischenzeitlich eine Anklage erhoben worden ist. Wer sagt denn, dass dem nicht so ist? Toll ist aber die Adresse in der Maximilianstraße - das ist ja schon in Rufweite zu einer anderen, Münchener Anwältin, die früher auch in solchen Abofallen gemacht hatte.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (3 Juni 2013)

Ach da fällt mir noch so ein "Verbraucherschützer" ein, der doch bitte vor den gleichen Richter treten möge...T.T. ein gewisser Lokführer und adipöser Anhänger eines gewissen fisting schweinerle´s, der schon zu über 3 Jahren Knast verurteilt wurde und nun angeblich wieder in Freiheit sein soll.....


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2013)

Wer schreit, hat nicht Recht:

http://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/2013/06/07/auch-vor-dem-olg-kein-erfolg-fuer-die-webtains-gmbh


> Auch vor dem OLG kein Erfolg für die Webtains GmbH
> [...]Die Richter ließen an der Zulässigkeit der Aufforderungen, Abofallenkunden zu ermuntern, die Banken der Abzocker anzuschreiben, keinen Zweifel.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juni 2013)

Oh, da wird es wieder einen völlig konsternierten Dackelblick gegeben haben.

Die Stacheldrahtburg scheint ja auch verlassen worden zu sein. Wenn jemand Waschkörbe braucht: auf der Terrasse stehen noch stapelweise die gelben Körbe, mit denen die Mahnbriefe zur Post gefahren wurden.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Juni 2013)

Ja ja, der dackelblickende Großabzocker und die Kontoklatsche, die ihm ja ach so weh getan hatte....

Wer erinnert sich noch an das Aufsätzlein eines Anwalts aus den Reihen der bekannten "Wohltäter" ohne das die Weltliteratur nicht vollständig wäre?

Ein Anwalt, der in so wunderbarer Weise der Abzocker Lied sang, als ob er nicht auch deren Brot fressen würde? Eigentlich möchte ich ihm ja keinen Traffic zutragen, aber weil der Aufsatz so unsäglich selbstentblössend ist, (als ob der Autor dieses Aufsatzes sich nicht hin und wieder exakt in diesem Zustand und nur mit Kleppermantel und Gummistiefeln bekleidet unter die Bevölkerung begeben würde. Boah, Herr Anwalt, lassen Sie man bloss das Teil geschlossen!), here we go: [plain='[url]http://rotglut-info.blogspot.de/2011/10/konto-hunting-das-ende-eines-schonen.html']man[/url] mag es nicht glauben, aber der Kerl ist im Besitz einer deutschen Anwaltslizenz[/plain]


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (8 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Stacheldrahtburg scheint ja auch verlassen worden zu sein. Wenn jemand Waschkörbe braucht: auf der Terrasse stehen noch stapelweise die gelben Körbe, mit denen die Mahnbriefe zur Post gefahren wurden.


Herr B. ist auch mehr auf Mallorca oder in den USA als zuhause.

Die "Mahndruckmaschine" läuft jetzt nur woanders.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juni 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Die "Mahndruckmaschine" läuft jetzt nur woanders.


Aber erfreulicherweise nur  noch auf ganz kleiner Sparflamme. Das Abofallengeschäft ist bis auf die B2B Masche ( melango&co ) und die völlig merkbefreiten Uraltfallensteller web.de/gmx   de facto tot. Nicht mal  Nachlesen finden noch statt.


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2013)

Das ist soweit richtig.

Es stellt sich somit die Frage, was als Nächstes kommt.

Nach der absolut rechtskonformen Dialerei, z.B.






ging es nahtlos über zum Handy-Payment






und danach zu den Einschüchterungsfallen mit Inkasso-Stalking.

Der AMG muss weiter tanken. Wo kommt die Kohle her?

Ob man mit Geschick & Wissen ein Geschäftsmodell finden kann, für das der Gesetzgeber genügend Spielraum lässt, im Dunkeln nach fetten Gewinnen zu tappen?

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Der-Gesetzgeber-laesst-uns-im-Dunkeln-tappen-288876.html


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (9 Juni 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Der AMG muss weiter tanken. Wo kommt die Kohle her?


Auch die Reisere in die USA mehrmals, mehrmals nach Südamerika, wo man jeweils wochenlang blieb, auch nach Mallorca, haben doch bestimmt auch schon Unsummen verschlungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2013)

@dvill: Klassiker der Geschichte der organisierten Internetkriminalität _Made in Germany_. Sehr schön - oder: sehr unschön.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Juni 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand in die Domain-Whois von solvenza24.de reingeschaut, wer da als Domaininhaber und Admin-C steht?

Ein "Ermittlungsbuero B." eines M. B. aus der Rodgauer Stacheldrahtfestung.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juni 2013)

Die Domain solvenza.net hat er wohl schon mehrere Jahre
http://whois.domaintools.com/solvenza.net
http://www.whoisentry.com/domain/solvenza.net


> Solvenza.net 15.01.*2006* – Registrant Name: Ermittlungsbuero B.


Die mit *.de ist mindestens seit ca 2 Jahren auf ihn registriert.
Sind wohl beide z.Z inaktiv


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Juni 2013)

Trotz der ganzen Domains nutzt man wohl nur solvenza.eu für die Inkasso-Homepage. Diese ist nicht auf den Stacheldrahtkönig registriert.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Juni 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> solvenza.eu ... Diese ist nicht auf den Stacheldrahtkönig registriert.


 
Sondern auf die aktuelle GF, Frau A. N., von der Solvenza24 GmbH.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juni 2013)

Vor einigen Monaten hatte er noch alle möglichen Foren-/Blogbetreiber zur Löschung aufgefordert (viele Beiträge sind inzwischen über google.de nicht mehr aufzufinden - nur noch über google.ch).
Und jetzt sowas:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?34419-Presseschau-2013&p=358236&viewfull=1#post358236


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 Juni 2013)

Sehr interessant und gut geschrieben: Wo die Abofallen herkommen und wohin sie weiterentwickelt wurden


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2013)

Hat eigentlich zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, wie international tätige Uploader so ihr Geld machen? Insbesondere interessiert mich dabei Hotfile.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/google-hilft-hotfile-a-822439.html

Weiß jemand, ob es dort auch Werbung gibt oder sind irgendwelche vergleichbaren Probleme für User bekannt?
(Hotfile hat sehr interessante Hintergründe, aber ich kenne den Dienst nicht)
---

wenn ich übrigens bitshare.c** aufrufe, anlässlich des höchst interessanten Artikels von der WELT zu Micropayment & movie2k, klappt das nicht und ich bekomme eine Warnmeldung seitens Malwarebytes, dass der Aufruf einer potentiell gefährlichen Webseite verhindert wurde. Als IP angegeben ist 199.80.55.135

Diese IP liegt im Netzwerk von Webzilla, eines niederländischen Webhosters, der sich im Besitz einer zypriotischen Holding befindet und deren Hintermänner seit Jahren wohlbekannt sind.
Wurde der Hintergrund von Bitshare schon irgendwo ausgeleuchtet?

Was hat es mit dieser Warnmeldung auf sich?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2013)

Die Hintergründe von Bitshare sind womöglich so spannend wie langweilig:
[... _temporarily withheld _... ]
[DMCA web_cloud]
Das passt ja wieder alles schön zusammen...
[... _temporarily withheld_ ...]
[#bitsharezilla]
Frühbucherticket auf der Pornomesse "Webmaster Access" in Amsterdam im September sichern:
http://webmasteraccess2013.eventbrite.com/#
Und wenn der C.L. nicht da ist: sein Chef ist es als Mitveranstalter definitiv.

Dies ist jedem investigativen Journalisten und jedem interessierten Staatsanwalt dringend zu empfehlen. Viel nacktes Fleisch versüsst die Dienstreise zusätzlich... Ob Python auch kommt?



> BitShare hat seinen Sitz im lateinamerikanischen Belize. Das Land ist für seine Strände bekannt, nicht aber für eine strikte Finanz- oder Gewerbeaufsicht. Yesload, lange Zeit bei Movie2k führender Hoster, sitzt auf den Seychellen. BitShare und Yesload sind, so scheint es, unerreichbar für die deutsche Justiz. Wäre da nicht diese Verbindung nach Deutschland.


Oh Mann!


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> interessierten Staatsanwalt dringend zu empfehlen


..und wovon träumst du Nachts?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2013)

Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass es empfehlenswert ist. Und investigative Journalisten gibt's mit Sicherheit mehr als Staatsanwälte, die Ahnung mit Motivation kombinieren. Da darfst Du gesunden Realismus meinerseits durchaus erwarten, den hat mir die Lebenserfahrung in den letzten 10 Jahren mit brachialster Gewalt eingehämmert, nicht nur aus Deiner Ecke


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (18 Juni 2013)

von einem Aufsichtsratsposten bei diesem netten Sponsor?
von einer unfreiwilligen Lebensbeichte?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (19 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, wie international tätige Uploader so ihr Geld machen? Insbesondere interessiert mich dabei Hotfile.
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/google-hilft-hotfile-a-822439.html


Durch Affiliate. In diesem Fall zahlt Hotfile 20% wenn über einen Referral-Link ein "neuer Kunde" geworben wurde. Andere One Click Hoster gehen andere Wege, z.B. verlängert sich der Premium-Account um so und soviel Wochen/Monate. Soweit ich weiß, sind die OCH seit dem Fall "Megaupload" davon abgegangen für Neukunden Gelder auszuzahlen. Zumindest ist mir seit dem keiner mehr unter gekommen.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es dort auch Werbung gibt oder sind irgendwelche vergleichbaren Probleme für User bekannt?
> (Hotfile hat sehr interessante Hintergründe, aber ich kenne den Dienst nicht)


Für die die bei den OCH keinen Premium-Account haben, wird bei jedem Klick Werbung eingeblendet, meist in Form von Layer-Ads. Die Werbung ist so gut wie immer im Erotikbereich
---



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wenn ich übrigens bitshare.c** aufrufe, anlässlich des höchst interessanten Artikels von der WELT zu Micropayment & movie2k, klappt das nicht und ich bekomme eine Warnmeldung seitens Malwarebytes, dass der Aufruf einer potentiell gefährlichen Webseite verhindert wurde. Als IP angegeben ist 199.80.55.135
> Was hat es mit dieser Warnmeldung auf sich?


Das ist ein OCH wie jeder andere auch. Die Meldung die Du da bekommen hast, würde ich mal sagen ist so eine Art Fehlermeldung von Malewarebytes. Hatte ich schon ein paar mal mit Antispyware mit anderen Seiten die definitiv sauber waren.

Die in der Welt genannte virtuelle Erpressung bezieht sich da wohl mehr oder weniger auf die Zeiten der Abofallensteller ( Kino.to war voll davon ).


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2013)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanze...fuer-unerlaubte-telefonwerbung/8416974-2.html


> Neuregelungen sind auch für das Inkassowesen vorgesehen. Inkassounternehmen müssen demnach künftig deutlich ersichtlich machen, worauf im Detail sich ihre Geldforderungen beziehen und im Auftrag welcher Firma genau eine Forderung durchgesetzt wird. Außerdem soll die Höhe von Inkassogebühren geregelt werden. Die Branche wird einer strengeren Aufsicht unterstellt und die Bußgeld-Obergrenze für unseriöse Unternehmen auf 50.000 Euro verzehnfacht.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juni 2013)

http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2013/45713031_kw26_de_geschaeftspraktiken/index.html


> Massenhafte Abmahnungen bleiben lukrativ
> ...
> Dennoch fehle es noch immer an Anforderungen an die Qualifikation der Inkassounternehmer und eine Aufsicht über diese Unternehmen. Die Aufsichtsbehörden müssten "finanziell und personell" besser ausgestattet werden. S. bemängelte, dass es zwar eine Streitwertobergrenze, gleichzeitig aber Ausnahmeregeln gebe. Damit blieben "massenhafte Abmahnungen weiter lukratives Geschäftsmodell".


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juni 2013)

> Neuregelungen sind auch für das Inkassowesen vorgesehen. Inkassounternehmen müssen demnach künftig deutlich ersichtlich machen, worauf im Detail sich ihre Geldforderungen beziehen und im Auftrag welcher Firma genau eine Forderung durchgesetzt wird. Außerdem soll die Höhe von Inkassogebühren geregelt werden.


 
Neu ist immerhin, dass es jetzt einen Bußgeldtatbestand nach RDG darstellt, wenn ein Inkassobüro eine Forderung für einen anonymen Mandanten geltend macht - wie das ja z.B. bei den Forderungen für die ominösen Gewinnspielfirmen sehr häufig ist.

Auf Nachfrage muss das Inkassobüro Nachweise für den Vertragsschluss erbringen. Soweit ich das verstehe, ist es dann auch ein Bussgeldtatbestand, wenn das Inkassobüro bei einer bestrittenen Forderung weiter mahnt, ohne diese Nachweise zu erbringen.

Man wird abwarten müssen, ob die bislang sehr schonend agierenden Aufsichtsbehörden die neuen Möglichkeiten dann auch ausschöpfen werden. Leider enthält die Änderung zum RDG keine eindeutige Regelung, wonach Inkassounternehmen, die wiederholt gegen die Regelungen verstoßen, die Genehmigung zu entziehen ist.


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2013)

Manchmal darf man Betrüger auch so nennen:

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/lgs/koeln/lg_koeln/j2011/28_O_703_07urteil20110202.html


> T A T B E S T A N D :
> 
> Die Parteien streiten um die Erwähnung der Kläger als "Adressbuchbetrüger", als "Teil eines internationalen Betrüger-Netzwerks", "Adressengräber" und in einer Auflistung von Firmen oder Personen, die betrügerisch tätig sein sollen auf Internetseiten, für die der Beklagte nach deren Behauptung verantwortlich sein soll.





> Bei der Abwägung hat die Kammer auch bedacht, dass nach der ständigen Rechtsprechung des BGH sich der Gewerbetreibende der Kritik stellen muss. Hiernach ist eine gewerbeschädigende Kritik außerhalb des Wettbewerbsverhältnisses nicht grundsätzlich rechtswidrig. Es kommt hinzu, dass der Schutz der gewerblichen Betätigung keineswegs so weit reicht wie der Schutz des privaten Bereichs. Der Gewerbetreibende muss sich vielmehr einer von Art. 5 Abs. 1 GG geschützte Kritik seiner Leistung stellen und kann nicht aus dem Recht am eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb eine absolute Schutzstellung gegen jede Kritik ableiten (vgl. dazu u. a. BVerfG in NJW 1958, 257, 259 - Lüth; BGHZ 36, 77- Waffenhändler; BGHZ 45, 296, 307 - Höllenfeuer; BGH GRUR 1969, 304 - Kredithaie). Dies gilt auch, soweit es sich um die Äußerung "Teil eines internationalen Betrüger-Netzwerkes" handelt, denn die Beweisaufnahme hat zum einen ergeben, dass insoweit auf Seiten der Kläger durchaus ein internationales Tätigwerden stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Juli 2013)

Das hört man doch immer wieder gerne: Klick


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2013)

Hmm



> Aus Rechtsgründen hat Google 3 Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt. Weitere Informationen über diese Rechtsgründe finden Sie unter ChillingEffects.org.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2013)

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/lgs/d...4_KLs_130_Js_113_08_3_12_Urteil_20130228.html



> Der Angeklagte K. wird wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug in 3 Fällen unter Einbeziehung der Strafen aus dem Urteil des Landgerichts Düsseldorf vom 08.02.2010 (Az. 14 KLs – 130 Js 56/09 – 08/09) sowie dem Urteil des Landgerichts Gera vom 18.08.2011 (Az. 850 Js 23010/04 1 KLs/6) und unter Auflösung der dort gebildeten Gesamtstrafen zu einer Gesamtfreiheitsstrafe von 7 Jahren und 6 Monaten verurteilt.
> Die Verfallanordnung aus dem Urteil des Landgerichts Düsseldorf vom 08.02.2010 (Az. 14 KLs – 130 Js 56/09 – 08/09) und das gegen den Angeklagten K. im Urteil des Landgerichts Gera vom 18.08.2011 (Az. 850 Js 23010/04 1 KLs/6) angeordnete Berufsverbot bleiben aufrecht erhalten.
> Der Angeklagte G. wird wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug in 3 Fällen zu einer Gesamtgeldstrafe von 540 Tagessätzen zu je 130,00 Euro verurteilt.
> Es wird festgestellt, dass gegen die A. P. s. AG, Marsstr. 26, 80335 München, vertreten durch den Vorstand G. T. G. wegen eines Geldbetrages in Höhe von 414.404 € lediglich deshalb nicht auf Verfall erkannt wird, weil Ansprüche Verletzter entgegenstehen.
> Der Angeklagte E. wird wegen Betruges und Beihilfe zum Betrug in 2 Fällen zu einer Gesamtfreiheitsstrafe von 2 Jahren und 3 Monaten verurteilt.


Der Angeklagte G ist aber nicht der Vorstand G, oder?


> Der im Libanon geborene Angeklagte G. wuchs bei seiner deutschen Mutter in der Bundesrepublik auf. Nach dem Abitur studierte er Elektro- und Informationstechnik an der Technischen Universität München und erlangte im Jahr 2002 das Diplom als Ingenieur. Im Anschluss daran arbeitete er in verschiedenen Unternehmen in leitender Funktion. Spätestens seit 2008 war er – als Vorstand der A. P. S. AG – Verantwortlicher im Bereich der Erbringung von Dienstleistungen und Abrechnungen im Wege der automatischen Datenverarbeitung. Seit Januar 2013 ist der Angeklagte als angestellter IT-Dienstleister bei einem bayerischen Unternehmen tätig. Er verdient dort ca. 50.000 Euro netto im Jahr.


Und K ist nicht etwa in "Ratsherr droht lange Haft" erwähnt?
Der frühere Jugendschutzbeauftragte von Webmasterservice?
Wie lustig, wie lustig.


http://openjur.de/u/635304.html

Lesenswert, gerade für Freunde der beiden Münchner G-Brüder!
Der griechische Wein ist sauer.



> Der gesondert verfolgte T. K. war im Jahre 2008 Alleingesellschafter und faktischer Geschäftsführer seiner Firma S. s. for e-t. GmbH E. (im Folgenden S. GmbH).


Diese Firma hatte auch mal einen Prokuristen 
Ursprünglich war die "S. s. for e-t. GmbH E." eine Vorratsgesellschaft (Weilchensee 536. V V GmbH, München, HRB 171217)
[_edit_]

Ein Wahnsinn, was da alles zu lesen ist...


> Die unberechtigten Einziehungen verfolgten das Ziel, insbesondere durch Täuschung der Kontoinhaber bei diesen den Irrtum zu erregen, in Höhe des per Lastschrift in Anspruch genommenen Kontos rechtlich verpflichtet gewesen zu sein.


Das ist "mein" Rechnungslegungsbetrug. Endlich.

Nuja. Wenn ich mir durchlese, was da im Gerichtsdokument steht, da lande ich beim Nachrecherchieren bei mir immer im Jahr 2008.

Wahnsinn, wie lange so etwas immer dauert...


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juli 2013)

Das kommt ja jetzt fäustledick:


> Der Angeklagte *E.* wuchs seit seinem 5. Lebensjahr, nach der Scheidung seiner Eltern, einem Fotografen und einer Hausfrau, bei seinem Vater in Österreich auf. Die Grundschule besuchte er zunächst dort und ab der zweiten Klasse in Frankfurt am Main. Das Gymnasium in Frankfurt schloss er 1999 mit dem Fachabitur ab. Seit 1999 ist der Angeklagte im Internetbereich selbständig tätig. Er hat zwei Halbbrüder im Alter von 15 und 18 Jahren. Seit 2011 ist der Angeklagte verheiratet und hat eine Tochter im Alter von eineinhalb Jahren. Seit dem 07.02.2012 befindet er sich in anderer Sache in Untersuchungshaft.


http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/lgs/d...4_KLs_130_Js_113_08_3_12_Urteil_20130228.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2013)

----- gelöscht -----


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juli 2013)

> Die Erfolgsgeschichte von F. E. klingt wie aus einem Roman und doch ist sie nicht erfunden. Bereits als Kind begann er sich für Themen zu interessieren, die heute zu seinem Tagesgeschäft gehören: Werbung & Finanzen. So war es kein Wunder, das er bereits mit 19 Jahren erfolgreicher Firmenchef geworden ist. Heute berät er fremde Firmen und ist dabei sehr erfolgreich.


 
http://mittelhessen-digital.de/wirt...ahrtsschein-fuer-einen-gruender.html#more-466


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 Juli 2013)

Nein, so was aber auch.

Da scheint ja ein regelrechter Business-Angel an dem Millionen-Ferkelchen verloren gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2013)

was hat nur den Richter geritten, der es so darstellte, als sei E resozialisierbar, kein notorischer Betrüger, nur durch einige Erfolge korrumpiert und habe seine Lektion gelernt? Oder habe ich das nur geträumt?
Aber wenn man Vertreter eines Zahlungsdienstleiters S* in der Schweiz ist, dann reicht es ja auch aus, wenn einem der Herr G* vom Zahlungsanbieter A* Payment aus München sagt, dass der Herr E* alles sauber macht.
Siehehttp://openjur.de/u/635304.html


> Am 09.02.2009 veranlasste der Angeklagte E. den Lastschrift-Einzug von 6.772 der zuvor erworbenen Kundendatensätze über ein Konto der von ihm mit der Buchung beauftragten S.. AG, Schweiz, bei der Volksbank E. eG, nachdem der Angeklagte G. dem Zeugen Hxxx als Vertreter der S.. AG *wider besseren Wissens versichert hatte, dass die zuvor über die A. AG erfolgten X.-Online-Ziehungen in Ordnung gewesen seien*.


Noch so ein FDP-Politiker in diesem Prozess. Ahnungslos, der arme Kerl. Wer kannte im Februar 2009 auch schon den Herrn E.? Oder wusste etwas von xwin-online.com?
in dubio pro dummsteller.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2013)

Spannend auch Seite 15:


> In den Fällen, in denen es zu einer Kenntnisnahme der Lastschriften durch Kontoinhaber nicht gekommen und damit eine Irrtumserregung nicht erfolgt sein könnte, fehlt mangels einer solchen zwar ein Element des Betrugstatbestandes, was zur Annahme eines versuchten Betruges führte. Gleiches gilt für die Fälle, in denen die fehlende Berechtigung zwar erkannt und somit eine Irrtumserregung nicht stattgefunden hat, eine Reaktion des Kunden aber aus Bequemlichkeit unterblieb.


Die deutsche Justiz ist ja extrem betrügerfreundlich. Wer nicht bemerkt, dass er betrogen wurde, der ist auch nicht betrogen.
--
dann zum Angeklagten G, der eine lächerliche Geldstrafe von 70,000 Euro erhalten hat:


> Zu Lasten des Angeklagten fielen der Umfang der betrügerisch erlangten Beute und die Anzahl der Geschädigten ins Gewicht; ebenso das professionelle Vorgehen. Zu seinen Gunsten konnte berücksichtigt werden, dass er von Anfang seiner Einlassung in der Hauptverhandlung an geständig war und die Tat bereits ca. 4 Jahre zurück lag





> Für ihn sprach weiterhin, dass er vom Angeklagten E. wirtschaftlich abhängig war, so dass – zu seinen Gunsten nicht ausschließbar - im Falle der Ablehnung der Einziehung seine wirtschaftliche Existenz auf dem Spiel stand.


Lese ich das richtig? Afendis war von E. existenziell abhängig???
Oder ist damit der andere G. gemeint?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2013)

Afendis hat die Griffel in so vielen "Projekten" gehabt (darunter gleich mehrere Gewinnbimmler), dass man wohl kaum behaupten kann, die wären allein von E. abhängig. Die haben beileibe nicht nur für E. fakturiert, sondern auch für gleich mehrere mindestens genau so fragwürdige Projekte.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> in dubio pro dummsteller.


Das fällt einem FDP-Politiker ja traditionell nicht schwer. Hoch auf dem gelben Wagen, da sitzen die drei gelben Affen. Die hören nix, die sehen nix, die sagen nix.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2013)

Urteilstext schrieb:
			
		

> Für ihn sprach weiterhin, dass er vom Angeklagten E. wirtschaftlich abhängig war, so dass – zu seinen Gunsten nicht ausschließbar - im Falle der Ablehnung der Einziehung seine wirtschaftliche Existenz auf dem Spiel stand.


 
Mit demselben Recht könnte ein Einbrecher Strafminderung verlangen - weil er nun einmal von den Verkäufen an die Hehler wirtschaftlich abhängig war. Bei Unterlassung der Einbruchsdiebstähle hätte seine wirtschaftliche Existenz auf dem Spiel gestanden. Am Ende hätte der arme Mann auch noch jeden Tag arbeiten müssen, so wie jeder andere auch.
"Muss zu seinen Gunsten angerechnet werden." - Wo sind wir hier eigentlich?

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, welche Entschuldigungen die Justiz gerade bei Wirtschaftskriminalität gelten lässt.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, welche Entschuldigungen die Justiz gerade bei Wirtschaftskriminalität gelten lässt.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:.... wieso deutsche Staatsanwälte nicht energischer gegen diese vielen Luftfirmen vorgegangen sind und vorgehen, mit denen Millionen und Abermillionen ergaunert wurden.


Deutschen Staatsanwälten wird generell vorgegeben, den Ball flach zu halten. Das wird generell über PEBB§Y geregelt. Wer was werden will, wird sich vor großen Verfahren, mit umfänglichen Ermittlungen hüten. Hinzu kommen dann Massenverfahren mit unerheblichen Kleinschäden im Einzelfall oder gar im Versuchsstadium aus den allgemeinen Abteilungen für Betrug, die ernsthafte Ermittlungen wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrug in den Wirtschaftsabteilungen hemmen. Sehr zum Nachteil des Ermittlungserfolges kann auch die Zuweisungspolitik bewertet werden und in deren Zusammenhang die Zuständigkeitsregeln der Staatsanwaltschaften, die vor allem einem Zweck dienen, dem Abweisen der Übernahme von Vorgängen.

Man kann das durchaus Chaos nennen!


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juli 2013)

Alles konnte der Heidelberger "Fanfaren"anwalt offenbar nicht bei Google eliminieren. Antiabzocke.blogspot.com wartete bereits 2011 mit interessanten Einzelheiten auf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> in dubio pro dummsteller.


Der verurteilte RA C.Kl. war übrigens vor langer Zeit als Jugendschutzbeauftragter unterwegs. Cash4Masters/Webmasterservice/Vesta International.
Das passierte zu Zeiten, da war der Herr E. noch grün hinter den Ohren und von seiner späteren Karriere war nichts zu erkennen/vermuten. Allerdings gilt das nicht für die meisten anderen genannten Persopnen in dem Prozess. Man wird niemals alle Verbindungen erkennen können, die in diesem Biotop des Grauens entstanden sind. Die deutsche Justiz - man muß es immer wieder sagen - hat jahrelang durch Wegschauen und Fälle-ins-Nirwana-schieben einen großen Anteil daran gehabt, dass Strukturen entstehen konnten, die heute unkontrollierbar sind. Besonders schlimm ist, dass Teile von womöglich betrügerisch generierten Einnahmen längst weißgewaschen wurden. Es ist eigentlich längst Zeit für ein Buch zu diesem Thema: Als Arbeitstitel wäre evtl. "Die dunkle Seite des Netzes - wie mafiös strukturierte Gruppen das Internet beherrschen" vorstellbar. Wenn man die Geschichte unter Nennung aller Beteiligten und trotzdem wasserdicht bringen will, würde ich als Titel "In dubio pro porn" vorschlagen - da könnte dann auch der Jungunternehmer aus Mainz nicht klagen. Ansonsten haben wir doch schon einen Titel: "Banditentum im Internet"


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 Juli 2013)

Hmm, Aka-Aka: "In dubio pro porn"... nun ja, der Mainzer Jungunternehmer ist ja noch in Personalunion Politiker einer gelben Partei, also eine ähnliche Konstellation wie beim Meerbuscher Rechtsanwalt mit dem häßlichen Klickgeräusch, das ja auch sein Münchener Kollege des Syndikats hat kennenlernen dürfen.

Hmm, ein Buch über die verpasste Chance, eine Mafia am Entstehen zu verhindern, die heute teilweise so weiß gewaschen dasteht, dass man schon gar keine Farbe mehr erkennen kann?

Darf ich mal laut nachdenken, ob Du Dir da was vorstellen könntest?

Sagen wir es mal so, ich habe ja ein wenig Erfahrung mit Verlagen und so. Die Literatur gibt es ja her, dass das Erstbuch zu platzieren immer außerordentlich schwierig ist, was ich so nur bestätigen kann. Dahingegen ist die Platzierung eines Zweitbuch dann kaum noch eine Hürde.

Da das Buch/Projekt sehr umfangreich ist, die Recherche dafür aber größtenteils schon vorhanden ist, könnte das Teil innerhalb einer überschaubaren Zeit fertig gestellt werden. Richtig?

Falls richtig, dann müsste ein Verlag gefunden werden, in dem Fall aufgrund der Brisanz des Themas, käme eigentlich nur ein Großverlag für die Vermarktung in Frage, der das Thema entsprechend puschen könnte/wollte. Richtig?

Gleichzeitig müssten Anwälte für die zu erwartende Abwehr gesucht werden. Richtig?

Falls richtig, dann bietet sich doch förmlich eine gewisse arbeitsteilige Vorgehensweise an, bevor auch nur eine Zeile verfasst wurde. Richtig?

Falls richtig, dann denke ich, wir sollten uns mal persönlich unterhalten. (Bin mir fast sicher, dass Du meine Nr. hast)


----------



## immohai (16 Juli 2013)

Ich habe bei der BitCom Auktion ein Smartphone ersteigert.
Den Betrag habe ich über PayPal gezahlt und warte mittlerweile 3 Wochen auf die Lieferung.
Als erstes habe ich nunmehr den PayPal Käuferschutz aktiviert. Mal sehen wie das ausgeht?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Juli 2013)

BitCom?

Ist das Absicht das dies so ähnlich heißt wie "BITKOM - Bundesverband Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation und neue Medien e.V."?


----------



## bernhard (18 Juli 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/BGH-verbietet-Internet-Werbung-fuer-Kinder-1919592.html


> BGH verbietet Internet-Werbung für Kinder
> 
> In Internetspielen dürfen Kinder nicht zum Kauf von Spielzubehör animiert werden. Das hat der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) entschieden. Der Schutz der Kinder gebiete es, dass auch im Internet eine gewisse Zurückhaltung gewahrt werde, begründete das Gericht seine Entscheidung. Der BGH gab damit dem Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) Recht, der die Softwarefirma Gameforge wegen Werbung zu dem Fantasyrollenspiel "Runes of Magic" verklagt hatte (Aktenzeichen: I ZR 34/12). Das Urteil ist ausnahmsweise noch nicht rechtskräftig.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2013)

http://onlinemarketing.de/news/bgh-urteil-keine-internet-werbung-mehr-fuer-kinder


> Der BGH stimmte dem Kläger zu. Auch im Internet gebiete der Schutz des Kindes eine gewisse Zurückhaltung. Allerdings besteht noch ein Hintertürchen, das letzte Wort scheint noch nicht gesprochen, denn unüblicherweise ist das Urteil noch nicht rechtskräftig.


Es gibt zur Zeit noch  keinen Hinweis, warum das Urteil noch nicht rechtskräfig ist und welche Hintertüren hier offen gehalten  werden.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juli 2013)

Themenfremdes abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...gung-einer-war-banditentum-im-internet.43619/


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2013)

Warum das Urteil noch nicht rechtskräftig ist:
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...ument.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=pm&pm_nummer=0104/13


> Mit der vom Senat zugelassenen Revision verfolgt der Kläger seine Klageanträge weiter.


http://www.bundesgerichtshof.de/DE/Presse/Terminhinweise/terminhinweise_node.html


> Mit der vom Berufungsgericht zugelassenen Revision erstrebt die Beklagte die Wiederherstellung des erstinstanzlichen Urteils. Der Senat hat mit Urteilen vom 13. November 2012 (XI ZR 500/11, WM 2012, 2381, sowie XI ZR 145/12, BeckRS 2012, 24814; vgl. dazu sowie zur Rechtsgrundlage des Pfändungsschutzkontos Pressemitteilung Nr. 191/2012) bereits über Entgeltklauseln zu P-Konten entschieden. Die Revision macht geltend, dass die hier streitgegenständliche Klausel auch unter Berücksichtigung der in diesen Entscheidungen aufgestellten Grundsätze wirksam sei.


http://www.vzbv.de/12027.htm


> Das Urteil wird rechtskräftig, wenn die Gameforge Berlin AG nicht innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Zustellung Einspruch einlegt.
> _Versäumnisurteil des BGH vom 17. Juli 2013 (I ZR 34/12)_


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (21 Juli 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal das Attest sehen mit dem das  schweinerle Haftverschonung ohne Auflagen bekam
Gibt es keine Krankenstationen im Gefängnis mehr?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Für bestimmte Krankheiten gibt es sogar spezielle Gefängnis-Krankenhäuser.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2013)

// offtopic //
weiß jemand, ob diese Gameforge AG etwas mit einer Gameforge GmbH zu tun hat, die in grauer Vorzeit Mainpean-Dialer eingesetzt hat?
edit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gameforge
aha.
Noch ein kleiner Dialog mit dem Giftschrank und:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-pgmedia-rechnung-bezahlen.24341/#post-260187
das war's, an was ich mich erinnert hatte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2013)

rofl!
http://www.ilnd.de/Abofalle.php


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2013)

Papier ist sehr geduldig, auch wenn das Papier heute elektronisch ist und jeder Gesetze im Internet lesen kann.

Ich lese gerade: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312g.html


> § 312g Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr
> (1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen der Telemedien (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 
> 1. angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann,
> ...


Da steht laut und deutlich, die Bestellung ist unverzüglich auf elektronischem Wege zu bestätigen.

Das müsste den bekannten Abofallen im Internet mit Inkassostalking sowie speziell den aktuellen Handyabos den Boden entziehen.

Die Abofallenbetreiber haben die Opfer bewusst mehrere Wochen in der Ahnungslosigkeit belassen und eine Rechnung erst dann versandt, wenn man frech behaupten konnte, die Widerrufsfrist sei abgelaufen, was dann auch gelogen war. Eine gesetzmäßige Bestellbestätigung hätte den Zangengriff verhindert.

Bei den Handyabos ist die Haltezeit die Zeitspanne, bis der "Kunde" merkt, dass andere sich an seiner Rechnung zu schaffen machen. Das dauert viele Abbuchungszugriffe.

Wer es merkt, wird von den Mitverdienern darauf verwiessen, dass er ja selbst kündigen kann. Die Mitverdiener wollen natürlich die bisherige Beute behalten und zahlen nur dann zurück, wenn der Verbraucher seine Rechte kennt.

Die gesetzlich erforderliche Bestellbestätigung würde die "Haltezeit" auf genau maximal eine Buchung verkürzen.

Die Mitverdiener ignorieren die gesetzlichen Anforderungen und machen gemeinsam Kasse. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2013)

Das eigentlich perfide daran ist, dass die Mobilfunkprovider auch noch aktiv dabei mithelfen, die eigenen TK-Endkunden zu betrügen.

Das ist etwa so wie wenn ein Autohersteller zu allen neu gelieferten Fahrzeugen Duplikate der Fahrzeugschlüssel nebst amtlicher Kennzeichen an den Bundesdachverband der Berufsautodiebe schicken würde, gegen Gebühr selbstverständlich.

Organisierte Wirtschaftskriminalität auf hohem Niveau.

Damit das möglich ist und möglich bleibt, dürften wohl etliche parlamentarische Frühstückszirkel regelmäßig fällig sein.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das ist etwa so wie wenn ein Autohersteller zu allen neu gelieferten Fahrzeugen Duplikate der Fahrzeugschlüssel nebst amtlicher Kennzeichen an den Bundesdachverband der Berufsautodiebe schicken würde, gegen Gebühr selbstverständlich.


 
Schönes Bild, das aber nicht ganz stimmt, weil die Realität noch perfider ist. Das Auto kaufe ich freiweillig, genauso wie ich freiwillig die Zahlung vornehme, weil ich sonst das Auto nicht erhalten würde. Außerdem ist das Auto zumindest häufig gegen Diebstahl versichert.

Stimmen würde das Bild, wenn z.B. die E- oder Wasserwerke auf den Inkassozug aufspringen würden, und es dem abzockenden Gewerbe zu ermöglichen, seine dreisten Forderungen mit der Strom- oder Wasserrechnung einzuziehen. Sollte das "Opfer" das bemerken und schlimmer noch, sich sogar zur Wehr setzen, dann wird halt kurzerhand der Strom oder das Wasser abgedreht.


----------



## Teleton (27 Juli 2013)

Hey, die Abrechnung von Mist über die Wasserwerke ist meine Geschäftsidee mit der ich reich werden wollte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/anzeigendiskussion-was-net-mobile-ag.37930/page-2#post-345945


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 Juli 2013)

Habe ich etwa Dein Copyright verletzt. Na die Idee ist doch so gut, dass wir beide uns bequem den Markt teilen können - lach und glaub mir, dass die bösen Sündipussi-Buben, das Rodgau-Büttelborn-Gammelsdorf-Dreieck, auch schon ein verschärftes Auge drauf geworfen hätten


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2013)

Buttonlösung u.a. - mehrere interessante Fälle des vzbv, daunter web.de und gmx - wer das in die entsprechenden Threads einfließen lassen will, möge bitte die beigefügte vzbv-Dokumentation nutzen
Quelle: vzbv-newsletter und http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Kostenfallen_im_Internet.pdf


----------



## dvill (20 August 2013)

Der Fernsehtipp:

http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoen...en_der_internet_mafia/726322?datum=2013-08-20


> Der Film beleuchtet das aufwendige Katz und Maus Spiel der Cyber-Fahnder: Von der ersten, scheinbar unauffälligen Mail zur Kontaktaufnahme, über die Portale von Fakeshop-Banden, über Schwarzmärkte und geheime Foren bis hin zu Festnahmen und Gerichtsprozessen. Er ermöglicht einen tiefen Einblick in die Netzwerke der Internet-Mafia und zeigt die Gesichter der neuen ehrenwerten Gesellschaft.





> Sendetermine
> 
> Di. 20.08.13, 22.30 Uhr
> 
> Mi. 21.08.13, 14.00 Uhr


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2013)

Hier gleich noch einer, wers damals verpasst hat:


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2013)

http://www.ksta.de/frechen/staatsan...verdachts-des-betruges,15189184,24514858.html


> Am vergangenen Donnerstag hatten etwa hundert Fahnder 16 Firmen durchsucht, die in Zusammenhang mit der in Düsseldorf ansässigen „Gewerbeauskunftszentrale“ stehen. Dem Unternehmen wird Betrug und Täuschung vorgeworfen, weil es mit einer geschickten Masche schon zahlreiche Unternehmer in die Irre geführt haben soll.





> Die Firma verschickte Briefe auf grauem Öko-Papier, die den Anschein eines amtlichen Briefes erwecken. Darin werden die Empfänger aufgefordert, ihre Daten, wie Firmennamen, Anschrift, Telefonnummer, E-Mail und Internetadresse, zu überprüfen oder einzutragen und den Brief unterschrieben zurückzusenden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2013)

Schön! Gibt es also eine Auszeit in Frechen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Afendis hat die Griffel in so vielen "Projekten" gehabt


Ich wusste aber zB nicht, dass es 2010 eine Beteiligung mit einem Buchwert von knapp 2 Mio € am "Bankverein Werther" gab.


> Auf eine außerplanmäßige Abschreibung in Bezug auf die Beteiligung an der Bankverein Werther AG wurde aufgrund§ 253 Abs. 3 Satz 4 HGB verzichtet, da die Wertminderung aufgrund eines konkreten Kaufangebotes vom 11. Mai 2011 voraussichtlich nicht von Dauer ist.


(Quelle: ivestos.de)

lesenswert:
http://transition-manager.com/de/produkte-preise/itemlist/category/60-fallbeispiele.feed



> Der Verdacht der Staatsanwaltschaft Bielefeld war insofern absurd, als man dann auch die Daimler Benz AG verdächtigen müsste, wenn man Diebesgut mit einem Mercedes transportiert. Alle Kunden des Bankvereins mit Finanzgeschäften sind Bafin zertifiziert.





> Dank an afendis, dem zweiten strategischen Investor, der der Bank erhebliches Geschäft zugeführt hat.


Was soll man dazu sagen? Was muß man dazu noch sagen?
http://openjur.de/u/635304.html


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Oktober 2013)

Die GWE ist bald Geschichte. Was mit dem gelben Sportwagen passiert erfahren wir demnächst


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/dubiose-firma-gwe-abzocke-mit-amtsschreiben-a-927329.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2013)

> Rund 4500 Anzeigen gegen Geschäftsführer S.C. *konnten die Top-Fahnder irgendwann nicht mehr ignorieren.*


(Spiegel)
Vorher hatte man nie von Adressbuchbetrug gehört bei den "Top-Fahndern" der StA Düsseldorf?

Adressbuchbetrug gibt es schon viele Jahrzehnte. Wer hat das eigentlich erfunden? Das muss ja schon zu Adenauers Zeiten passiert sein. Vielleicht gab es ja tatsächlich schon damals eine Lobby. Wäre mal eine kleine Zeitreisenrecherche wert...
Es gibt da eine Masche, die immer ähnlich funktioniert, dazu gibt es vergleichsweise untätige Staatsanwaltschaften und wenn ein Journalist zu viel veröffentlicht, wird er unter Druck gesetzt. Das passiert ja nicht nur in Berlin, sondern auch in Ingolstadt. Internetvictims, Süddeutsche Zeitung, Schweizer Journalist... man weiß es ja, warum soll ich's also aussprechen? Weiße Ritter, einäugige Justitia,...
Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!
(den anderen schenke ich eine virtuelle Rose  )
Adressbuchbetrug ist ein feines Beispiel für die Freiheiten, die unser Land Betrügern gibt. Aber das Schlimmste daran ist: Nicht allen Betrügern, nur manchen. Aber welchen?
Wer googlen kann, der findet:


> Was ist so besonders an Deutschland, dass sich hier die Adressbuchbetrüger so gut entwickeln konnten. Was hat den Adressbuchbetrug so stark gemacht , dass er nun ein europäisches Problem geworden ist.


Der deutsche Exportschlager Massenbetrug tritt derzeit z.B. in Canada in Erscheinung
http://www.radio-canada.ca/emission.../CBFT/2013-03-12_19_30_00_lf_0577_02_1200.asx

Die EU-Kommission wiederum wird immer wieder mal mit konkreten Anfragen zu Adressbuchbetrügern konfrontiert und verweist in den Antworten immer wieder auf das sagenhafte Dokument "2006/114/EC". Tja. Kennt das eigentlich das deutsche Verbraucherschutzministerium überhaupt? Eben.
So klingt dann eine Antwort aus dem Jahr 2012, die sich auf zahlreiche Klagen aus dem Jahr 2008 (!) bezieht:


> The Commission is aware of the problem of misleading payment forms in business-to-business relations as referred by  the  Honourable  Member.  These  schemes  constitute  part  of  a  wider  issue  of  misleading  marketing  practices affecting several businesses in Europe.Directive 2006/114/EC already prohibits these kinds of practices. However, the results of the public consultation and information from the Member States point to several deficiencies both as regards the enforcement and some of the substantive rules of the current EU legislative framework.
> The Commission is preparing a communication, scheduled to be adopted after summer 2012. It  will focus on the problems which European businesses face when confronted with such misleading marketing practices and present concrete proposals to address them, both at national and cross-border level.


Warum noch einmal fragen und immer wieder fragen, wenn es doch seit 2008 klar ist? Und warum nicht endlich mal diese hochnäsigen Deutschen fragen, wann sie ihre Hausaufgaben machen?

-edit-
Ach so! Die Deutschen haben das bereits umgesetzt im UWG-Gesetz:


> Dieses Gesetz dient dem Schutz der Mitbewerber, der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher sowie der sonstigen Marktteilnehmer vor unlauteren geschäftlichen Handlungen. Es schützt zugleich das Interesse der Allgemeinheit an einem unverfälschten Wettbewerb.


http://verbraucherschutz-ecommerce.fh-bielefeld.de/de/umsetzung-der-richtlinien/102
Dann sieht also die EU-Kommission im UWG das schärfste Schwert gegen Adressbuchbetrüger. Vielleicht über den §16?

---

edit: netter chronologischer Verlauf der GWE-Geschichte
http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abzocke...e-firma-gwe-wirtschaftsinformations-gmbh.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, was anderes: Die Herren T und A K. müssen sich nicht ärgern, dass ihre Namen im Spiegel-Artikel genannt werden. Aus langjähriger Erfahrung weiß ich: Das wirkt sich nicht negativ auf spätere Geschäfte aus. Man denke da z.B. an den Anwalt Dr G., der auch in grauer Vorzeit im Spiegel genannt wurde. Macht nichts, alles verjährt und vergessen.
Das beste Zitat aus den vielen Jahre alten Hintergrundberichten über die GWE möchte ich noch loswerden:


> zum Glück ist der Kollege H*** Fachanwalt für Strafrecht (was er komischerweise in seinem Brief nicht aufführt), vielleicht kann ihn die GWE ja in dieser Funktion auch noch einmal gebrauchen…



und wem Adressbuchbetrug zu langweilig ist: Auch Anlagebetrug made in Germany ist durchaus exportierbar


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (14 Oktober 2013)

Das Geschäft läuft seit 60 Jahren:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-46171820.html
In 60 Jahren hat es die Bunte Republik nicht geschafft, dem Geschäftsmodell durch sinnvolle Gesetze Einhalt zu gebieten, während die Täter in Australien, Finland, Frankreich, Czechei strafrechtlich verfolgt wurden.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich ein nettes Geschäftsmodell, so plausibel, so durchschlagend und einfach zugleich. Das erinnert mich durchaus an ein Berliner Biz, dass eher noch in der heutigen Welt der neuen Medien beheimatet ist. Dort macht die Staatsanwaltschaft sogar einen Knicks vor den innovativen Geschäftsleuten, indem sie denen anscheinend bescheinigt, dass es ausreichend für die aktive Strafvereitelung sei, wenn ordentliche Einnahmen mit inkriminierten vermengt werden:


dvill schrieb:


> So funktioniert der WAP-Dialer: http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/abgezockt-mit-einem-fingertipp-clip


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2013)

Das hat in der Justiz Tradition, quasi ein Gewohnheitsrecht für Banditen:

https://www.google.de/search?q="Kei...source=hp&gws_rd=cr&ei=8I5bUr78DYfX0QX-1IG4Bw


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Das Geschäft läuft seit 60 Jahren:
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-46171820.html


Unfassbar...


> Da dieser Ungehorsam von den Zivilgerichten nicht wirksam geahndet werden kann, soll jetzt die Strafjustiz einspringen. Der Frankfurter Staatsanwalt Wagner will die Adreßbuch-Piraten in gründlich vorbereiteten Betrugsprozessen zur Strecke bringen.


vor 50 Jahren! Im gleichen Spiegel wurde über bezahlten Fußball in der Bundesliga geschrieben. Unfassbar.
L. müsste heute 85 sein, sein Lehrmeister H. womöglich verstorben. Ist etwas über die beiden Herren bekannt?
http://grabsteine.genealogy.net/tomb.php?cem=648&tomb=1657&b=L

"Verlag für Wirtschaft"
Frankfurt am Main
Handelsregister-Nr: HRB21655


Adressbuchverlag für Verkehrs- und Wirtschaftswerbung Hildebrandt & Co. O.H.G.
Sitz Frankfurt am Main
HRA 17784 Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main

(Übrigens hat ja auch dvills Crosskirkbeispiel einen Frankfurter Bezug. Dort entspricht wohl die Leistung der Justiz auch dem Ruf des Schulsystems)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2013)

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/73990/2572424/


> Im Zeitraum vom 24. September bis zum 8. Oktober 2013 vollzog die Bundespolizei im Rahmen von 7 Ermittlungsverfahren bundesweit Exekutivmaßnahmen gegen insgesamt 22 Personen. Den Beschuldigten wird vorgeworfen, mittels Nutzung widerrechtlich erlangter Kreditkartendaten in rund 5.550 Fällen missbräuchlich Onlinetickets der Deutschen Bahn AG erworben zu haben. Diese Fahrausweise sind anschließend weit unterhalb des Originalpreises an vornehmlich gutgläubige Dritte weiterveräußert worden. Der Gesamtschaden beläuft sich auf circa 815.000 Euro.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (14 Oktober 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Unfassbar...
> 
> vor 50 Jahren! Im gleichen Spiegel wurde über bezahlten Fußball in der Bundesliga geschrieben. Unfassbar.
> L. müsste heute 85 sein, sein Lehrmeister H. womöglich verstorben. Ist etwas über die beiden Herren bekannt?
> http://grabsteine.genealogy.net/tomb.php?cem=648&tomb=1657&b=L



Ich würde sagen Treffer. Bekannt ist nur, dass sie bundesweit Nachfolger haben, in den 80er Jahren hat sich im Ingolstädter Raum eine besonders grosse Bande gebildet.
Wie im Fall des Gelben Sportwagenfahrers, gibts gerne Streit untereinander und man verpetzt sich gegenseitig und wirft mit Kompromat um sich.
Ansonsten zieht man sich gerne in die Schweiz zurück und verklagt google solange bis nix mehr über sie auffindbar ist.(Man beachte die vielen chillingeffects Einträge)


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Oktober 2013)

An welche Parteien muss man eigentlich wieviel spenden, damit so etwas jahrzehntelang in dieser Form laufen darf?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 Oktober 2013)

Spende was an die SPD, die ist ja an diversen Medienhäusern vertreten.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2013)

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...-frankfurt-betrueger-locken-mit-abo-fallen/gn


> Das Betrugskommissariat der Frankfurter Polizei kam einer Firma auf die Spur, die nichtsahnende Internetnutzer im Netz in sogenannte Abo-Fallen lockte und am Ende ihre Opfer zur Zahlung von Geldbeträgen drängte.
> 
> Immer wieder schaffen es Betrüger, ahnungslose Internetnutzer in ihre Fallen zu locken. Im jüngsten Fall ermittelte die Polizei gegen eine Gesellschaft, die verschiedene Internetseiten betrieb.


Irre.

Seit wann wissen die in Frankfurt, dass es ein Internet gibt?

Das hat ja kaum 10 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## dvill (2 November 2013)

Der Stacheldrahtkönig braucht frische Golddukaten:

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=46801

Ob ein Aufguss des Koch-Dialers für "Gewerbetreibende" geeignet ist, für Zufüsse in den Geldspeicher zu sorgen? Ich weiß nicht.

Gibt es keine ergiebigen Grauzonen mehr? Lassen unsere Gesetze neuerdings nicht mehr genügend Spielräume für kreative Jundunternehmer?

Jetzt drängeln sich alle Abo-Banditen in dem Minisegment mit Einkaufsadressen für "Gewerbetreibende".

Wie wär's mit einem Malvorlagen-Dialer für selbständige Malermeister? Oder ein Hausaufgaben-Dialer für betriebliche Ausbilder? Mal abwarten.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (2 November 2013)

Abgeschrieben wurden die Rezepte von der Seite hier. Kreativ geht anders, Herr B.... Da fühlt man sich schon ein wenig an den von Michelin geklauten Routenplaner erinnert und das obwohl Michelin die gewerbliche Nutzung ausdrücklich untersagt hatte.

Na ja, er war ja nur der buchhaltende Prokurist einer Abzock-Holding, der Kritik von allenfalls 30 - 40 der immergleichen durchgeknallten Netzindianer wahgenommen haben wollte.

Wer von uns möchte ihm hinterbringen, dass das Wort "durchgeknallt" in Zusammenhang mit seinem anstehenden Aufenhalt in St. Knastilien einen ganz anderen Sinn bekommt?


----------



## dvill (2 November 2013)

Das liest sich ziemlich ähnlich:

https://www.google.de/search?q="mit...source=hp&gws_rd=cr&ei=l011UsO8HMjMswaU3oCgBw

Wer schreibt da von wem ab?


----------



## bernhard (15 November 2013)

http://www.radioherford.de/nachrich...hoer-wegen-millionen-betrugs-vor-gericht.html


> Außerdem wird dem Vlothoer die Hauptschuld daran gegeben, dass bundesweit 30.000 Menschen im Internet betrogen wurden. Mit einigen Komplizen soll er die Opfer durch falsche Abonnements um Hunderter-Beträge gebracht haben.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 November 2013)

Die Zahl von 30.000 ist so wenig. Auf welche Abofalle sich diese Zahl bewegen soll steht nicht da.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

...aber hier: 



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_her...12181_Abofallen-Bande_prellt_30.000_Opfer.htm
> 
> 
> > von einem angeblich in den Emiraten ansässigen Unternehmen "Blue Byte" unter der Adresse mega-downloads.net


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 November 2013)

Waren das wirklich nur 30.000 bei mega-downloads.net?


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

Vielleicht hat man die Versuche, also die jenigen, die nicht bezahlt haben, rausgerechnet um nur über die qualifizierten zu urteilen. Außerdem geht es mEn nur um die Fälle, die zum einen über den Kalletaler Pferdehändler gelaufen sind und andererseits mit dem beschlagnahmten Geld der L&H in Hannover zu tun haben.



> Im Jahr 2009 wurde dann in Hannover die Firma L&H gegründet, die das Inkasso übernahm – und anscheinend sehr erfolgreich gewesen sein soll. Binnen Wochen landeten schließlich knapp eine Million Euro auf niedersächsischen Bankkonten, die von der StA Hannover eingefroren wurden.  Damals wurden Opfer dieser Abzocke mit ungewollten Abos per Presseinformation und per Internet gebeten, sich zu melden, um eine Rückführung bereits gezahlter Gelder in die Wege zu leiten.
> 
> Bei weitergehenden Ermittlungen kam später der Verdacht auf, dass es nicht nur Opfer der Abofalle gab, sondern daß einfach wahllos Adressdaten gekauft und dann Menschen per Anschreiben mit Rechnungen und späterer Mahnung unter Druck gesetzt wurden,  um diese dann zu Zahlungen zu veranlassen. Eingeschüchterte Personen überwiesen, selbst wenn sie, wie in einigen Fällen, gar keine eigenen Computer besaßen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 November 2013)

Es ist sehr missverständlich geschrieben. Der Artikel bezieht sich nur auf die bei L&H sichergestellte 1 Mio. Euro eines einzigen Projektes, wobei der Schreiberling wohl davon ausgeht, dass jeder 3. gezahlt hat. Na ja, entweder schlecht bis sehr schlecht recherchiert oder einfach nur aus dem Gedächtnis gelöscht, was damals (2005 bis ca. 2010) nur bei diesem Kreis abgegangen ist.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

Das Problem sind die unterschiedlichen Niederlassungen, die verschiedenen Projektnamen, die vielen Scheinadressen und obendrein die zahlreichen Beteiligten, vorallem die in Österreich. Die StA Hannover ist nur für einen kleinen Teilbereich zuständig, nämlich den mit dem Konto der wieder gelöschten L&H GmbH.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...-abofallen-die-abzock-zombies_aid_959157.html


> Abzocker flüchten von Bank zu Bank
> 
> Wenn Sie den Abzockern richtig wehtun wollen, dann informieren Sie deren Bank, sobald Sie auf einer Rechnung eine Bankverbindung sehen. Denn kündigt die Bank das Konto der Abzocker, versiegt deren Geldfluss.[/quota]


----------



## dvill (17 November 2013)

http://www.juraserv.de/internetrech...ach-dem-strafrecht-strafbar-01013#section-kmt


> Häufig steckt hinter dem Kontaktbörsen-Profil des zukünftigen Traumpartners jedoch nicht die Person, die man dahinter vermutet, sondern ein sogenannter IKM Schreiber / IKM Schreiberin. IKM steht für Internet Kontaktmarkt. Eine IKM Schreiberin kreeirt Fantasie-Profile, sogenannte Fake-Profil, schafft eine Scheinidentität, mit der Sie oder Er ahnungslose Singles umgarnt, um sie zur Inanspruchnahme der kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienste zu treiben.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (29 November 2013)

Die 30.000 sind konkrete Anzeigen von Opfern. Das muss ja wohl reichen. Ausserdem sollte bekannt sein, dass die Dunkelziffer der Opfer sehr hoch ist. 
Abzocke mit Porno und sonstigem Schmuddelkram, ist doch nur so erfolgreich, weil sich 99% der Opfer schämen eine Anzeige zu machen!
Das gleiche gilt für gekrackte Saftwähr, Filme, Musik etc...


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2013)

Für die nutzlosen Gewerberegister gibt es eine amtliche Liste:

https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/download/D079_UnlautereAnbieterListe.pdf

Mehr passiert behördenseitig erfahrungsgemäß nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2013)

Nun ja, gegen die GWE ermittelt immerhin zur Zeit die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf. Neulich war Hausdurchsuchung in Kölle. 

http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/adre...zia-im-komplex-qgewerbeauskunftzentraleq.html

Es ist immer nur die Frage, wie weit der Bogen gespannt wird.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 Dezember 2013)

Gegen die Megadownloader scheint es auch weiterzugehen Klick


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Dezember 2013)

Jaja unsere deutsche Justiz:



> Richter befinden Rechtsanwalt T.s Inkassoschreiben als “rechtens”



Quelle: http://www.konsumer.info/?p=29894


----------



## dvill (6 März 2014)

Der Stacheldraht ist wech:

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=51527


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2014)

Abofallen sind eit geraumer Zeit de facto tot. 
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...t=bgh&Art=pm&Datum=2014&nr=67023&pos=0&anz=43


> *Bundesgerichtshof bestätigt Verurteilung wegen
> versuchten Betruges durch Betreiben so
> genannter "Abo-Fallen" im Internet *


Spät kommmt er doch er kommt....


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (17 März 2014)

Die kommen wieder! Als "ehrenwerte" Geschäftsleute. Mit dem Haufen Geld, was sie ergaunert haben, können die jetzt "seriöse" Geschäfte aufmachen.....Banken gründen,
Telefongesellschaften gründen, oder eben weiter abzocken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2014)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Die kommen wieder! Als "ehrenwerte" Geschäftsleute. Mit dem Haufen Geld, was sie ergaunert haben, können die jetzt "seriöse" Geschäfte aufmachen.....Banken gründen,
> Telefongesellschaften gründen, oder eben weiter abzocken.


Oder Energielieferanten! Man muss sich nur mal unter den 10 Erstgenannten bei Verivox umsehen und sich die Impressi ansehen! Bei Eingabe meiner Postleitzahl sind es 7, die mal im Telefon- bzw. Pinggeschäft tätig waren bzw. sind und immer wieder in TV-Verbrauchersendungen auftauchen, wenn es um unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken geht.


----------



## dvill (17 April 2014)

Gute Nachricht zum Fest: Das Internet wird sicherer.

http://www.handelsregisterbekanntmachungen.de


> Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main Aktenzeichen: HRB 45389 	Bekannt gemacht am: 04.04.2014 22:03 Uhr





> HRB 45389:Webtains GmbH, Rodgau, Borsigstraße 35, 63110 Rodgau.Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 20.03.2014 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 Ziffer 2 (Sitz) und mit ihr die Sitzverlegung nach Rödermark beschlossen. Neuer Sitz: Rödermark. Geschäftsanschrift: Carl-Zeiss-Straße 35, 63322 Rödermark. Ist nur ein Liquidator bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Liquidatoren bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Liquidatoren gemeinsam vertreten. Geändert, nun: Liquidator: [...], einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Die Gesellschaft ist aufgelöst.


----------



## dvill (18 April 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...net-Schutz-von-Kindern-gefordert-2173405.html


> Früher mussten Eltern nur die "Quengelware" vor Supermarktkassen umschiffen. Heute sind die Herausforderungen größer: Hinter vermeintlichen Gratis-Apps für die Kleinen lauern ungeahnte Abzockfallen.


----------



## Andrea Horst (7 Juni 2014)

Ich habe eine Ablehung des Betrugsverfahrens gegen den Inhaber von my download bekommen. Ich werde nicht zahlen. Mittlerweile erhalte ich von aller Welt Zahlungsforderungen. Mein Konto bei Ebay habe ich gelöscht und werde es auch mit anderen tun.


----------



## Andrea Horst (7 Juni 2014)

My download saß auch in Rodgau. Das ist ja interessant!! Dann lebt die Krake wohl weiter?!


----------



## dvill (31 August 2014)

http://blog.beck.de/2014/08/28/endl...treiben-von-abo-fallen-im-internet-ist-betrug


> *Endlich höchstrichterlich geklärt: Betreiben von „Abo-Fallen“ im Internet ist Betrug*
> 
> Lange Zeit wurde kritisiert, dass die Strafgerichte die "Abo-Fallen" im Internet  mangels Täuschung nicht als Betrug behandelten. Eine erste Kehrtwende war mit OLG Frankfurt a.M. NJW 2011, 398 getan. Nunmehr bestätige der BGH im Urteil vom 5.3.2014 – 2 StR 616/12 -  diesen Rechtsstandpunkt.


http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...c88010a16e989df7bd6a2658&nr=68299&pos=0&anz=1

Jedoch: Was nützen die richtigen Entscheidungen des BGH, wenn die Behörden vor Ort sanft zu Wirtschaftskriminellen sind?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/page-95#post-380269


----------



## Goblin (31 August 2014)

> *Endlich höchstrichterlich geklärt: Betreiben von „Abo-Fallen“ im Internet ist Betrug*



Um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu kommen hat man über 10 Jahre gebraucht


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu kommen hat man über 10 Jahre gebraucht


Das sind doch nur 2 JS (juristische Stunden) ausgehend von der kleinsten juristischen Zeiteinheit der JM (=juristische Minute=4 Wochen Normalzeit)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (2 September 2014)

... manchmal öffnet sich der Sargdeckel einer längst tot geglaubten Abofalle und heraus tönt die gänsehauterzeugende Droh-Stimme des Abzockers: "Hey, hast mal 'nen Hundertzehnder für mich"


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2014)

Gibts diesen Grufti tatsächlich denn immer noch??? 

Elvis lebt...


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Gibts diesen Grufti tatsächlich denn immer noch???
> 
> Elvis lebt...



NB: Mit "Grufti" meinte ich natürlich nicht den von mir geschätzten Elvis, sondern den Zully-Bully aus dem Sachsenland, der wohl nun seit über 10 Jahren mit den verschiedensten Abzocken sein Unwesen treibt.....

Aber seine "Formulare" (Rechnung, Mahnung etc.) sehen immer noch gleich aus.


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ab in den Urlaub.......
> Die Machenschaften von Unister


http://www.mdr.de/fakt/fakt_unister100.html


> Unister-Ermittlungen umfangreicher als bisher bekannt Kunden womöglich um zehn Millionen Euro geprellt. ....
> Seit zwei Jahren ermittelt die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden gegen Manager des Leipziger Internet-Imperiums, unter anderem wegen Steuerhinterziehung. Der internationale Konzern beschäftigt 1.700 Mitarbeiter an verschiedenen Standorten Deutschlands. 2012 und 2013 kam es am Firmensitz in Leipzig zu zwei Razzien. Ob und wann es zu einem Prozess gegen führende Manager des Unternehmens kommt, ist derzeit noch offen.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2014)

Der neue illustre Geschäftsführer hat ja hervorragende Verbindungen in die Politik. Er war vorher Regierungssprecher in Thüringen.

Und solange große Konzerne wie TUI der Meinung sind, sie müssten mit Unister weiterhin Geschäfte machen, weil Unister eben so viele schöne Buchungen liefert, wird sich da nichts ändern.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Er war vorher Regierungssprecher in Thüringen.


Dann kann man ja schon orakeln, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen könnte. Was aus Thüringen kommt ist von Haus aus nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2014)

In Thüringen ist so manchem Thür und Thor geöffnet, was man anderswo in die Thonne threten würde... mal abgesehen von Bayern, wo ja Vetternwirtschaft und Korruption quasi Verfassungsrang haben...


----------



## sascha (21 September 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In Thüringen ist so manchem Thür und Thor geöffnet, was man anderswo in die Thonne threten würde... mal abgesehen von Bayern, wo ja Vetternwirtschaft und Korruption quasi Verfassungsrang haben...



Also bitte...


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bayern, wo ja Vetternwirtschaft und Korruption quasi Verfassungsrang haben...


Zumindest mag man eine gewisse Tradition erkennen können.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2014)

Ach, das gibt es doch überall. Außerhalb Bayerns passiert es allenfalls diskreter, verdeckter.

Oder auch nicht. S. z.B. der sprichwörtliche "Kölsche Klüngel".

Oder wenn man sich die Umtriebe der Kaffeefahrten-Mafia mal anschaut. Das geht seit Jahrzehnten so. Unverändert. Es sind Akteure längst bekannt. Aber in diesem Cloppenburger Gülle-Dreieck passiert - nichts, aber auch gar nichts. 

Oder schauen wir uns die Umtriebe der betrügerischen Kreditvermittler an. "Schufa-freie Kredite, mit Sofortgarantie, auch für Rentner, Azubis, Schüler, Arbeitslose, Hartz-IV-ler, Tote, Aliens, Klingonen. Egal, wir lehnen Sie nicht ab." Was dann kommt: natürlich kein Kredit, aber dafür eine fette Rechnung. Gebühren und Auslagen für die hochqualifizierten Bemühungen. Eine Bande von Haupt-Akteuren sitzt in der schönen Vorderpfalz, die ziehen das seit den 90-er Jahren unverändert so durch. Ein Verfahren hat die Justiz in Frankenthal bereits in den 90-ern mit Verjährung vor die Wand fahren lassen. Ein aktuelles Verfahren dümpelt auch wieder so dahin, seit einem geschlagenen Jahr lässt sich das LG Frankenthal mit der Zulassung der Anklage Zeit. Sind das alles noch Zufälle?

Man hat den Eindruck, dass unsere politische Kaste in Deutschland einen gewissen Bodensatz an Wirtschaftskriminalität für notwendig hält. Für den Wirtschaftsstandort eben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 September 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Oder schauen wir uns die Umtriebe der betrügerischen Kreditvermittler an. "Schufa-freie Kredite, mit Sofortgarantie, auch für Rentner, Azubis, Schüler, Arbeitslose, Hartz-IV-ler, Tote, Aliens, Klingonen. Egal, wir lehnen Sie nicht ab." Was dann kommt: natürlich kein Kredit, aber dafür eine fette Rechnung. Gebühren und Auslagen für die hochqualifizierten Bemühungen. Eine Bande von Haupt-Akteuren sitzt in der schönen Vorderpfalz, die ziehen das seit den 90-er Jahren unverändert so durch. Ein Verfahren hat die Justiz in Frankenthal bereits in den 90-ern mit Verjährung vor die Wand fahren lassen. Ein aktuelles Verfahren dümpelt auch wieder so dahin, seit einem geschlagenen Jahr lässt sich das LG Frankenthal mit der Zulassung der Anklage Zeit. Sind das alles noch Zufälle?


Es hat sich eben nix geändert in Frankenthal, seit der schläfrige Oberstaatsanwalt Lothar L. sein Amt an seinen ebenso schläfrigen Nachfolger übergab, und max da noch soviel Zeit ins Land gehen. 
Und in Harthausen/Pfalz hat das bundesweit bekannte Inkassokonglomerat samt angeschlossener Anwaltskanzlei, gegen das der vorherige Frankenthaler Landgerichtspräsident T. wegen des befürchteten Arbeitsplatzverlustes und einer evtl. Schadenersatzklage nicht vorgehen wollte, auch die verheerende Gasexplosion von vor einem Jahr überlebt.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2014)

In schöner vorderpfälzischer Weinseeligkeit betuppt und behumst es sich doch immer noch am besten. Und etwaige Probleme werden auf dem kleinen Dienstweg im Deidesheimer Hof geregelt.


----------



## dvill (22 September 2014)

http://sicherheit.bankaustria.at/#Artikel/forum-alpbach-bedrohung-durch-cyberkriminalitaet


> Drogenhandel war gestern. Heute wird durch Cyberkriminalität mehr Geld verdient.





> Im „realen" Leben halten sich die Menschen an Regeln, in ihrem virtuellen Dasein tun sie das jedoch oft nicht. Hier müssen allgemein gültige Verhaltensregeln erst entstehen und in das tägliche Leben einfließen.


Und Behörden stören die Cyberkriminellen auch nicht ...


----------



## wanawas (25 September 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> "Schufa-freie Kredite, mit Sofortgarantie, auch für Rentner, Azubis, Schüler, Arbeitslose, Hartz-IV-ler, Tote, Aliens, Klingonen. .


 Sind alle so? Auch alle die Internetanbieter ohne Schufa anbieten??


----------



## Antiscammer (25 September 2014)

Nein, es geht um Kredite.

Internet ohne Schufa-Abfrage: das funktioniert z.T. mit bestimmten Prepaid-Lösungen, oder mit Hinterlegung einer Sicherheit.


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2014)

1. Gucken und prüfen
2. Gucken und prüfen
3. Gucken und prüfen
4. Nochmal jemand gucken und prüfen lassen der wirklich Ahnung hat

Soll heißen in dem Segment gibt es auch Gauner, halbseidene überteuerte Angebote UND zumindest halb bis ganz seriöse Modelle


----------



## wanawas (30 September 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um Kredite.
> 
> Internet ohne Schufa-Abfrage: das funktioniert z.T. mit bestimmten Prepaid-Lösungen, oder mit Hinterlegung einer Sicherheit.




ok danke


----------



## dvill (1 November 2014)

Kasperleinkasso wird seit heute schwieriger:

http://dejure.org/gesetze/RDG/11a.html


> § 11a
> Darlegungs- und Informationspflichten bei Inkassodienstleistungen
> 
> (1) Registrierte Personen, die Inkassodienstleistungen erbringen, müssen, wenn sie eine Forderung gegenüber einer Privatperson geltend machen, mit der ersten Geltendmachung folgende Informationen klar und verständlich übermitteln:
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 November 2014)

Das trifft nicht nur das extreme Kasperleinkasso, sondern auch die halbseriösen Inkassobüros, die bei eigentlich dem Grunde nach bestehenden Ansprüchen überhöhte Kosten aufsatteln. Z.B. die sehr beliebten "Umsatzsteuern" bei vorsteuerabzugsberechtigten Mandanten. Nur eine der weit verbreiteten und beliebten Frechheiten dieser selbst ernannten "Leistungsträger".

Weiter geht es mit den "Ermittlungsgebühren" auch in Fällen, in denen der Schuldner nicht unbekannt verzogen ist und in denen es folglich gar nichts zu "ermitteln" gab.

Weiter geht es mit der weit verbreiteten Marotte mit den sogenannten "Kontoführungsgebühren".

Alles das sind jetzt dann endlich konkrete Handhaben zum Entzug der Inkassoerlaubnis gemäß § 14 Abs. 3 RDG:


> Die zuständige Behörde widerruft die Registrierung unbeschadet des § 49 des Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetzes oder entsprechender landesrechtlicher Vorschriften,
> [...]
> 3. wenn begründete Tatsachen die Annahme dauerhaft unqualifizierter Rechtsdienstleistungen zum Nachteil der Rechtsuchenden oder des Rechtsverkehrs rechtfertigen; dies ist in der Regel der Fall, wenn die registrierte Person in erheblichem Umfang Rechtsdienstleistungen über die eingetragene Befugnis hinaus erbringt oder *beharrlich gegen Auflagen oder Darlegungs- und Informationspflichten nach § **11a** verstößt,*
> [...]



Sprich: wenn es eine größere Zahl von Beschwerden wegen der weit verbreiteten Frechheiten gibt.

Grüße an die Pfälzer Inkassoschaukel an dieser Stelle.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2015)

Verbrechen lohnt sich doch!

Die Behörden sind überfordert:

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...tuliert-die-justiz-vor-den-internet-abzockern


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Januar 2016)

da ist jemand kein zugelassener Rechtsanwalt mehr Klick


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2016)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> da ist jemand kein zugelassener Rechtsanwalt mehr Klick



Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder...


----------



## johinos (7 August 2017)

dvill schrieb:


> Verbrechen lohnt sich doch!
> 
> Die Behörden sind überfordert:
> 
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...tuliert-die-justiz-vor-den-internet-abzockern



https://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/933339/verfahren-gegen-abofallen-anwalt-eingestellt 
06.08.2017, 18:31 Uhr
Verfahren gegen Abofallen-Anwalt eingestellt


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2017)

Er hatte also mit der Aussage auf seinem Nummernschild-Verstärker seinerzeit (anno 2010) recht!

Aber es ist ja auch viel leichter und sehr, sehr viel wichtiger, gegen solche Personen vorzugehen!


----------



## sascha (7 August 2017)

"Das Landgericht Darmstadt hat im April 2012 Anklage gegen das Quartett zugelassen. Seither ist nichts geschehen. Andere Verfahren hatten Priorität. Wann das Haupotverfahren eröffnet wird, ist völlig ungewiss: „Es gibt keine neuen Entwicklungen“, teilte der Gerichtssprecher auf Anfrage mit."

Unfassbar, wie hier die Justiz vor aller Augen versagt...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 August 2017)

Was soll man dazu sagen?

Alle Vorwürfe, die in Frankfurt zur Verurteilung und Bestätigung vorm BGH geführt hatten, hätten auch gegen die Büttelborner Gebrüder erhoben werden können. Aber offensichtlich liest das eine Gericht nicht die Entscheidungen eines anderen Gerichts ...

Ärger finde ich aber die völlige Straffreiheit für die inkassierenden RAe. Viele hunderttausend, wenn nicht gar millionen Mahnungen und kein einziger angestrengter Prozess, das riecht doch förmlich danach, dass die inkassierenden RAe ihren Forderungen selbst keine hohen Chancen vor Gericht eingeräumt haben. Wenn das KEIN Hinweis auf Betrug ist? Zumal es einen wesentlichen Unterschied macht, ob eine Mieselpriem Ltd./GmbH oder ein zugelassener RA auf Zahlung für den untergeschobenen "Vertrag" für völlig wert- und nutzbefreite Inhalte pocht. 

Was für ein Signal an uninspirierte und gewissenlose, sowie schmerzbefreite Winkeladvokaten, sich mal eben ein paar Millionen aufs Konto zu klatschen: "Ich war ein mieser Jurist und brauchte das Geld!"

Wer noch auf Darmstadt hofft, der glaubt auch dass Valium aufputschend wirkt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2017)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Wer noch auf Darmstadt hofft, der glaubt auch dass Valium aufputschend wirkt.


Ohnehin sind die Büttelborn-Brothers die Lieblinge der Darmstädter Justiz. Das ist unglaublich, was da abgeht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2017)

Der Kabarettist und Satiriker Dieter Lindemann, der vor einigen Jahren mal selbst Probleme mit den betreffenden Brothers hatte und dann von einem Unsyndikatischen verklagt wurde, bis er aufgeben musste, titelte mal:

"Wanderer, kommst du nach Büttelborn,
kehr um, da hast du nix verlorn"


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 August 2017)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Kabarettist und Satiriker Dieter Lindemann, der vor einigen Jahren mal selbst Probleme mit den betreffenden Brothers hatte und dann von einem Unsyndikatischen verklagt wurde ...



Du hast vergessen dazu zu sagen, dass Lindemann nicht auf Zahlung, sondern auf Unterlassung verklagt wurde!

Selbst das scharfe Vorgehen gegen Kritiker wäre schon fetter Beweis für den Betrug gewesen!

Da hätte ich gerne mal die Erklärungsnot erlebt, wenn man die Büttelborner samt Inkassoanwalt mit der Frage konfrontiert hätte, warum man einerseits so umgehend, wie scharf gegen Kritiker vorgegangen ist, andererseits es aber jahrelang versäumt hat, Präzedenzfälle durch Klageverfahren vor Gericht zu schaffen?

Das wurde erst später nach dem Abgang der Inkassoanwälte durch die sogenannten "Trophäenurteile" nachgeholt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2017)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen dazu zu sagen, dass Lindemann nicht auf Zahlung, sondern auf Unterlassung verklagt wurde!


Richtig. L. veröffentlichte auf seiner Seite einen muskelbepackten Wrestler und bezeichnete diesen als einen der Brüder. Der Richter stellte zwar fest, dass der Wrestler dem Bruder keinesfalls ähnlich sähe, trotzdem musste L. Unterlassungserklärung abgeben.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 August 2017)

Was passiert, wenn ein Abzocker ein nicht getürktes Tänzchen vor Gericht gegen "echte" Betroffene wagte, das zeigt der nachfolgene Ausschnitt aus dem Urteil eines Amtsgerichts.

Im vorliegenden Fall war der Gammelsdorfer der Meinung gewesen, sich sein erstes Trophäenurteil in den Schrank stellen zu können. Tatsächlich hat sich der Richter im sogenannten vereinfachten Verfahren mit der Webseite mal kurz beschäftigt und die Sache war für den Herren Abzocker = Kläger gelaufen!


----------



## Lauren87 (15 November 2018)

dvill schrieb:


> Erkrath: Kampf gegen Internet-Betrug | RP ONLINE
> 
> Sehr "nett": Ein Beratungsbüro der Verbraucherzentralen verzeichnet Schäden von 175 000 Euro. In ganz Deutschland erbeuten diese Banden Millionenbeträge. Ganz normal. Am hellichten Tag.
> 
> Das Verbraucherschutzministerium ist wohl weiterhin nicht besetzt ...


Es wird zwar in schöner Regelmässigkeit was von 19% MwSt enthalten gelabert, aber ob die auch abgeführt werden bei Ltd, FZE und anderen Gesellschaftsformen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Kjello (13 Dezember 2018)

Momentan gibt es ganz schön viele, spitzfindige  Maschen des Betrugs.
Okay, FakeShops sind nichts Neues, aber eigentlich wundert es mich, dass es hier nicht zuhauf Fälle gibt.
https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...line-Kunden-systematisch-article20752594.html
https://www1.wdr.de/verbraucher/geld/fake-online-shops-104.html
Ich werfe aus Gewohnheit schon einen Blick ins Impressum, ob da alles korrekt ist. Und am besten prüft man auch, wie alt eine Webseite ist. 

Hier wird es echt auch schwer, Betrug auszumachen: 
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Os...en/Betrug-im-Internet-mit-Produkttestermasche

Das man jetzt noch nicht mal bei der Jobsuche mehr sicher ist ...:
https://www.netzwelt.de/betrugswarn...he-vorsicht-masche-video-ident-verfahren.html


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2018)

Kjello schrieb:


> FakeShops .....aber eigentlich wundert es mich, dass es hier nicht zuhauf Fälle gibt.


Ich glaube die Macher dieses Boards überlassen den Fokus auf Fakeshops den Aktivisten von auktionshilfe.info, webwatcher usw.


----------

